# Did You Accomplish Anything Today?



## Ruthanne

I don't know exactly why but I wasn't feeling like doing a thing today and then I did some laundry and it was sheets and mattress covers.  I felt I'd accomplished something at least...And I have a fresh bed to climb into tonight   ❣ 

Did you accomplish anything today?


----------



## CarolfromTX

I, too, changed the sheets. And I organized a closet that desperately needed it. Gave away some stuff I haven't used in years to Goodwill. Included in the donation were some Tervis Tumblers, which were all the rage until Yeti came into play, and then the Walmart knock-offs. So yeah, I was productive. Still didn't fill the day.


----------



## RadishRose

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Aunt Bea

I filled out some forms and mailed them this morning, stopped at the thrift shop to drop off a few things, and then hit the grocery store for a few items.

I bought myself a slice of pizza at the grocery store deli as my reward for completing the forms and getting them into the mail.


----------



## Pecos

I did the dark laundry today. I also bought an I-Bond from Treasury Direct (once I learned how to navigate their website).

It was too darn hot to do any yardwork. The wife went to our Farmer's Market and came back with some beautiful peaches and blueberries. W also watched too much news, exercised our swear words, and discussed how we will have to clean up our potty mouths sometime in the future.


----------



## Marie5656

*Went to a doctor appointment. Then off to three different places looking for a new slow cooker.  OK on the appointment, struck out on the cooker.  Either none at all or not what I wanted. The big thing is Instant Pot. And I do not want one of those,  Ended up coming home, and ordering one from Amazon. Which I should have done in the first place.*


----------



## Aneeda72

Hmm, watered like I do every dang day.  Had an interesting conversation with the dog.  Although he tends to keep his thoughts to himself.  He’s hard to understand, anyway.  He always has a ball in his mouth.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> I did the dark laundry today. I also bought an I-Bond from Treasury Direct (once I learned how to navigate their website).
> 
> It was too darn hot to do any yardwork. The wife went to our Farmer's Market and came back with some beautiful peaches and blueberries. W also watched too much news, exercised our swear words, and discussed how we will have to clean up our potty mouths sometime in the future.


We bought four blueberry bushes on clearance and potted them.  They had blueberries on them and they are the small ones which I prefer and have a slight vanilla flavor as well.   When the plants mature they are suppose to yield 20 pounds each.  We will be swimming in blueberries.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> We bought four blueberry bushes on clearance and potted them.  They had blueberries on them and they are the small ones which I prefer and have a slight vanilla flavor as well.   When the plants mature they are suppose to yield 20 pounds each.  We will be swimming in blueberries.


I love blueberries especially when they're fresh.


----------



## Ruthanne

CarolfromTX said:


> I, too, changed the sheets. And I organized a closet that desperately needed it. Gave away some stuff I haven't used in years to Goodwill. Included in the donation were some Tervis Tumblers, which were all the rage until Yeti came into play, and then the Walmart knock-offs. So yeah, I was productive. Still didn't fill the day.


You did a lot to be proud of!  I wish I had gotten all that you did done but I am operating with a sprained wrist yet and it's hard to get some things done with it.  I'm glad to have gotten anything done!


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, watered like I do every dang day.  Had an interesting conversation with the dog.  Although he tends to keep his thoughts to himself.  He’s hard to understand, anyway.  He always has a ball in his mouth.


Me and my dog have some good conversations, too, She's a real good listener!❣


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I did the dark laundry today. I also bought an I-Bond from Treasury Direct (once I learned how to navigate their website).
> 
> It was too darn hot to do any yardwork. The wife went to our Farmer's Market and came back with some beautiful peaches and blueberries. W also watched too much news, exercised our swear words, and discussed how we will have to clean up our potty mouths sometime in the future.


Yes, the news can bring about swearing, that's for *#@^ sure!


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Bea said:


> I filled out some forms and mailed them this morning, stopped at the thrift shop to drop off a few things, and then hit the grocery store for a few items.
> 
> I bought myself a slice of pizza at the grocery store deli as my reward for completing the forms and getting them into the mail.


Ooh, pizza, yum, yum, yum!


----------



## chic

I cooked! Then exercised, so yeah, I did do something today.


----------



## Lizzie00

I was out in the yard by 8am, watered the posies and trimmed the banana trees before it got too hot. Then i grabbed the WD-40 (that i recently purchased after reading a thread here on SF) and gave the screen door a squirt as well as a couple of gardening tools. I can only say WOW - that WD-40 really does rock


----------



## Liberty

Did our normal 3 or 4 mile walk around the driveway...didn't read today though, while walking.  Then finished up some online docs and forwarded to our lawyer on wills/ POD, etc.

Watered...we almost got rain today...oh well...sigh.

Watched an Amazon Prime episode of "Bosch"andd a nice fried rice dinner. Relaxed around the pool.

Live is good.  Hope y'all had a fine day!


----------



## gennie

Laundry and bed change here too.  Got some reading in later


----------



## ronaldj

spread five yard of top soil and grass seed and sorted two boxes of comic books.


----------



## Lewkat

Sure.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Walked the dog.  Ordered a bunch of pet food for curbside pickup, and picked it up.  Put out the garbage for morning pickup....that's about it.  Super hot out, not interested to do much of anything.


----------



## MarciKS

*I got my oven at work cleaned today. That's something. LOL!*


----------



## Keesha

I went for three walks while getting two dogs clipped. Then I practiced my saxophone for 1 1/2 hours. Yesterday I cleaned 1/4 of the basement. It’s a huge improvement. Since it’s been so hot I’ve been sleeping down there. It’s much cooler.


----------



## Carymeaway

I work,I gave twelve people the ability to eat today  and medical coverage. Didn't do my laundry and might make some sloppy joes for dinner, depends on fast the liquor kicks in. LOL


----------



## fmdog44

1.)Made stew- 1 can stewed tomatoes, 1 1/2 cup beef broth,  zucchini sliced & quartered, carrots, onions, mushrooms chicken breast meat, Italian seasoning, the seasoning of your choice. Cover & simmer until the zucchini is soft.
2.) After insane haggling yesterday with how to return a package to Amazon yesterday I got it done today.


----------



## DaveA

Aneeda72 said:


> We bought four blueberry bushes on clearance and potted them.  They had blueberries on them and they are the small ones which I prefer and have a slight vanilla flavor as well.   When the plants mature they are suppose to yield 20 pounds each.  We will be swimming in blueberries.



We've had half a dozen bushes for a few years now. SIL planted them and they've been producing well in the past.  Looks like a good crop this year (all green at this point) but we've already erected nets to cover them.  In the past we've had them ripen only to be cleaned off by birds, much to our dismay.

SIL planted 4 more bushes last year and they're growing, but slowly.


----------



## MarciKS

Carymeaway said:


> I work,I gave twelve people the ability to eat today  and medical coverage. Didn't do my laundry and might make some sloppy joes for dinner, depends on fast the liquor kicks in. LOL


*I got my liquor out. *Waggles the bottle**


----------



## Carymeaway

Carymeaway said:


> I work,I gave twelve people the ability to eat today  and medical coverage. Didn't do my laundry and might make some sloppy joes for dinner, depends on fast the liquor kicks in. LOL


Ahhh, here we go, So how hard is it to make sloppy joes, clearly the liquor kicked in.GRRRR


----------



## hollydolly

I got a lot of things done today.. Hubs is going to have a couple weeks off starting next week so he's going to paint the walls and ceiling in my dressing room, so yesterday I started organizing the room so come the big day it'll be easier to take everything out of there ready for painting. I bagged up a load of clothing  to donate as well.

Took the Venetian blinds down in readiness for new ones to be fitted after the painting

Later I trimmed back the high hedges we have  in  the back garden.. and cut back and weeded in the borders!

Took delivery of a new Window blind for the kitchen, which has to be fitted tomorrow...

Cleaned down all the kitchen cupboard fronts

Hosed  everything later in the day and filled the bird feeders and the water dishes for the hedgehogs..

Cooked a roast dinner..Beef , roast potatoes and Brussels..  for me ( yes I even eat that when it's hot outside) ... then cooked a veggie steak for hubs when he got home from work a few hours later!

I wish I'd left the gardening until today because it's going to be a much warmer day than yesterday and it would give me an excuse to be out in the sun.. but hey ho.. maybe I'll go and buy the paint instead..


----------



## Camper6

Tried to take off the handle on a tap. Thought it would be a five minute job. The screw would not come out. Tried everything. Tools all over the place. Finally had to get the Dremel to cut a new slot. One hour later success.


----------



## Fyrefox

I was having a fairly uneventful day until a severe storm struck around six p.m. and knocked out the power until midnight, plunging me back into the 19th century...


----------



## Pappy

Moved our outdoor furniture so the guy could pressure wash the driveway and under the carport. He is going to seal it then paint it to match our new house colors. In the afternoon, went for coffee.


----------



## Lizzie00

Pappy said:


> Moved our outdoor furniture so the guy could pressure wash the driveway and under the carport. He is going to seal it then paint it to match our new house colors. In the afternoon, went for coffee.


Hope you’ll post a pic when the project is done...sounds spiffy!


----------



## StarSong

So many ambitious folks here.  @hollydolly, I think you win the prize for the most accomplishments.  

Yesterday I dusted the entire house for the first time in ages.  The day before I deep cleaned all 3 bathrooms and mopped the non-carpeted floors.  
Today I plan to wash all four exterior doors (inside and out) and windowsills.  They get dusty and need a bath every few months. 

Hubby has been working on fix-it projects in the garage. 

I try to not schedule myself for more than an hour or two of chores each day. Other than the usual ongoing cleaning, cooking, tidying up, etc.

As per our usual, the hubs, the dog and I went for our one hour morning walk and DH & I swam for about an hour in the early evening. Dog is allergic to water. Or so he claims.


----------



## Aneeda72

ronaldj said:


> spread five yard of top soil and grass seed and sorted two boxes of comic books.


spreading grass seed today, It’s really too hot but husband wants to do it.  Course I am the one who has to keep it watered.


----------



## Gemma

Up at 5 AM ~ Got dressed, fed the cats, cleaned litter boxes, made the bed, then headed outdoors.  

Fed the wildlife, talked to mama groundhog and her three kids that came to greet me. Went for a short walk and watched a few deer.  Picked blueberries off our bushes, watered my small garden after picking some cherry tomatoes and cucumbers. Cleaned the hummingbird feeders and put fresh food in them. 

Came indoors, checked a few websites, now going to eat breakfast, do dishes, then clean the bathrooms & run the vacuum.


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> Me and my dog have some good conversations, too, She's a real good listener!❣


They all are. ❤
******************************
Not aimed at Ruthanne! Just a general..... hey by the way message to anyone who might be spreading grass seed in the hot summer. 
Spreading grass seed in the hot part of the season is a waste of both time and valuable water. You are best off doing it early spring or mid fall. It’s less work, less water and less money you’ll lose.


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> They all are. ❤
> Spreading grass seed in the hot part of the season is a waste of both time and valuable water. You are best off doing it early spring or mid fall. It’s less work, less water and less money you’ll lose.


I am not spreading any grass seed.  I think you got the wrong person.


----------



## JustBonee

Keesha said:


> They all are. ❤



That's why they are our  best friends  ...    and they never repeat our secrets to anyone..


----------



## Keesha

Bonnie said:


> That's why they are our  best friends  ...    and they never repeat our secrets to anyone..


Absolutely. I was gonna add all that best friend part but I figured all dog lovers already know that. That IS why WE LOVE them to pieces.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I guess it depends on what is an "accomplishment". Saving mankind, or brushing my teeth? It's 10:45 AM, and I haven't done either.


----------



## Keesha

Creating world peace 
Yeah right


----------



## MarciKS

fuzzybuddy said:


> I guess it depends on what is an "accomplishment". Saving mankind, or brushing my teeth? It's 10:45 AM, and I haven't done either.


*Brushing your teeth counts. LOL*


----------



## hollydolly

Past 4pm now...I've been to London to see the Queen.. well she was in but she wasn't accepting visitors,   so instead I went shopping for Paint... very heavy tubs of paint so a very handsome young man carried all the shopping and the paint to the car.. Got quite a bit of hardware type stuff as well

Very humid, and warm today, so everything was exhausting.. I had to drive to several different retail parks to get what I wanted, and then because I was so hot, I forgot to go and get a coffee which I like to do when I am out... instead I drank water that I carry always in the car!!..felt disappointed about the Latte when I was almost home and I realised I'd not had one!!  

Called my hair salon which is also a long way away , and discovered they're still taking walk-ins unlike very other salon who are only accepting clients by appoinment, so I'll go and have my hair cut next week...

Got all the stuff put away, changed into a much cooler dress.....cuppa tea made  and now sitting down for a bit of a rest, before I clean the kitchen floor


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Past 4pm now...I've been to London to see the Queen.. well she was in but she wasn't accepting visitors,   so instead I went shopping for Paint... very heavy tubs of paint so a very handsome young man carried all the shopping and the paint to the car.. Got quite a bit of hardware type stuff as well
> 
> Very humid, and warm today, so everything was exhausting.. I had to drive to several different retail parks to get what I wanted, and then because I was so hot, I forgot to go and get a coffee which I like to do when I am out... instead I drank water that I carry always in the car!!..felt disappointed about the Latte when I was almost home and I realised I'd not had one!!
> 
> Called my hair salon which is also a long way away , and discovered they're still taking walk-ins unlike very other salon who are only accepting clients by appoinment, so I'll go and have my hair cut next week...
> 
> Got all the stuff put away, changed into a much cooler dress.....cuppa tea made  and now sitting down for a bit of a rest, before I clean the kitchen floor


I was going to do something, but after reading about all you have done I got tired and decided I should just watch tv.


----------



## drifter

Except for washing the breakfast dished, not yet.


----------



## Ruthanne

fuzzybuddy said:


> I guess it depends on what is an "accomplishment". Saving mankind, or brushing my teeth? It's 10:45 AM, and I haven't done either.


To me ANYTHING is an accomplishment.


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> I got a lot of things done today.. Hubs is going to have a couple weeks off starting next week so he's going to paint the walls and ceiling in my dressing room, so yesterday I started organizing the room so come the big day it'll be easier to take everything out of there ready for painting. I bagged up a load of clothing  to donate as well.
> 
> Took the Venetian blinds down in readiness for new ones to be fitted after the painting
> 
> Later I trimmed back the high hedges we have  in  the back garden.. and cut back and weeded in the borders!
> 
> Took delivery of a new Window blind for the kitchen, which has to be fitted tomorrow...
> 
> Cleaned down all the kitchen cupboard fronts
> 
> Hosed  everything later in the day and filled the bird feeders and the water dishes for the hedgehogs..
> 
> Cooked a roast dinner..Beef , roast potatoes and Brussels..  for me ( yes I even eat that when it's hot outside) ... then cooked a veggie steak for hubs when he got home from work a few hours later!
> 
> I wish I'd left the gardening until today because it's going to be a much warmer day than yesterday and it would give me an excuse to be out in the sun.. but hey ho.. maybe I'll go and buy the paint instead..


Wow, you were a busy little beaver. Good on you! By comparison, I am lazy.


----------



## Camper6

Fyrefox said:


> I was having a fairly uneventful day until a severe storm struck around six p.m. and knocked out the power until midnight, plunging me back into the 19th century...


How ready are you for a power failure.  Flashlights. Candles, etc.  Something you can find in the dark.


----------



## PamfromTx

We cleaned our home til it shined.... so, no, there aren't any accomplishments to be done today.  It will be a relaxing day for us.


----------



## Aneeda72

Camper6 said:


> How ready are you for a power failure.  Flashlights. Candles, etc.  Something you can find in the dark.


As long as I can find the bathroom and the TP, I am good.


----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> We cleaned our home til it shined.... so, no, there aren't any accomplishments to be done today.  It will be a relaxing day for us.


Well, I'd say you are accomplishing relaxing today and you cleaned your home, too!  That's a good thing~


----------



## Ruthanne

So far today I have accomplished getting up, taking a good shower (it's so humid now and this really helped!), eating my breakfast and lunch, feeding the pets, taking the dog out, taking the dog to the groomer where she is right now and I'll be picking her up in about 35 minutes.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> *I got my oven at work cleaned today. That's something. LOL!*


Oh boy, cleaning an oven can be very hard sometimes with all the wiping and rinsing and sometimes scrubbing baked on stuff.  How did you clean it or was it self cleaning?


----------



## Treacle

Got my ticket for the National Lottery (on line) with a view to winning this time!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Treacle said:


> Got my ticket for the National Lottery (on line) with a view to winning this time!!!!!!!


I hope you will win!  Got to have those dreams! ❣


----------



## Treacle

Ruthanne said:


> I hope you will win!  Got to have those dreams! ❣


Thanks Ruth. Dream is my middle name!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Oh boy, cleaning an oven can be very hard sometimes with all the wiping and rinsing and sometimes scrubbing baked on stuff.  How did you clean it or was it self cleaning?


Indeed, it can be a lot of work to get one clean. We had rental houses when I was a kid, and cleaning up after some people is a whole lot of work. Dirty ovens and toilets that had never been scrubbed. ..... frightening!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Indeed, it can be a lot of work to get one clean. We had rental houses when I was a kid, and cleaning up after some people is a whole lot of work. Dirty ovens and toilets that had never been scrubbed. ..... frightening!


That sound like a real PITA!  People can be thoughtless...


----------



## moviequeen1

Yes, I've been putting off cleaning furniture in living rm/bedrm for too long.I was tired of looking at the dust
This morning when it was raining outside,I washed the furniture with Murphy's Oil Soap,looks 1,000 time better,love the smell


----------



## Ruthanne

moviequeen1 said:


> Yes, I've been putting off cleaning furniture in living rm/bedrm for too long.I was tired of looking at the dust
> This morning when it was raining outside,I washed the furniture with Murphy's Oil Soap,looks 1,000 time better,love the smell


That's something I need to use too; Murphy's!  I bet you feel good about it!  I dusted everything the other day.


----------



## Pappy

I didn’t, but the wife got fitted for glasses. I waited in the car.


----------



## IrisSenior

Of course, I accomplish something every day. Walking, cooking, eating, toking, a drink (some days), bit of yard work, played games with hubby and I went out and bought a new summer purse.


----------



## peramangkelder

Enough said


----------



## Ferocious

*Did You Accomplish Anything Today?*

*I sure did, Ruth. *
*I got one of those electric gadgets with the little grinding wheels and set to on the hard skin on my size 10 feet.*
*I was grinding away for about half an hour, there was a right heap of skin dust, and guess what, I'm a size 9 now.   *


----------



## Mollymoo

I'm sitting on the "changed my bed" couch, but the sheets are just now in the washer.  Sadly, that's it.


----------



## Mollymoo

Ferocious said:


> *Did You Accomplish Anything Today?*
> 
> *I sure did, Ruth. *
> *I got one of those electric gadgets with the little grinding wheels and set to on the hard skin on my size 10 feet.*
> *I was grinding away for about half an hour, there was a right heap of skin dust, and guess what, I'm a size 9 now.  *


Ooooh!  Ooooh! Great idea. I just ordered bigger shoes; it seemed easier, somehow.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Today, I fretted over an issue with a nasty neighbor and I picked my blueberries and tomatoes - the peas are done and I don't feel like doing a second planting.  I also put up a cage around the tomato plant - it's 'indeterminant.'  That means that it just keeps getting bigger and bigger and bigger still!  I waited all day for a little canopy contraption that I ordered to cover my kiddy pool - Fed Ex has had it in Pennsylvania, then OHIO (where I actually LIVE!), and now it's in Michigan!!!  The latest update has changed the projected arrival to tomorrow.  I'm not holding my breath!  Oh, I also dismantled a solar light that stopped working two years ago - DUH, and I finally read the instructions, which say that the battery is only good for a year!  It probably costs more than the light!  AND - I converted a Tiki "table-top fire bowl" to use up cans of Sterno that have been in my shed for years... It's now after 7 PM and I realize that all that I've eaten today was a handful of blueberries and two small tomatoes - going to force some food down my throat very soon!


----------



## Ruthanne

IrisSenior said:


> Of course, I accomplish something every day. Walking, cooking, eating, toking, a drink (some days), bit of yard work, played games with hubby and I went out and bought a new summer purse.


I wish I had something to toke about now    ❣


----------



## Ruthanne

Em in Ohio said:


> Today, I fretted over an issue with a nasty neighbor and I picked my blueberries and tomatoes - the peas are done and I don't feel like doing a second planting.  I also put up a cage around the tomato plant - it's 'indeterminant.'  That means that it just keeps getting bigger and bigger and bigger still!  I waited all day for a little canopy contraption that I ordered to cover my kiddy pool - Fed Ex has had it in Pennsylvania, then OHIO (where I actually LIVE!), and now it's in Michigan!!!  The latest update has changed the projected arrival to tomorrow.  I'm not holding my breath!  Oh, I also dismantled a solar light that stopped working two years ago - DUH, and I finally read the instructions, which say that the battery is only good for a year!  It probably costs more than the light!  AND - I converted a Tiki "table-top fire bowl" to use up cans of Sterno that have been in my shed for years... It's now after 7 PM and I realize that all that I've eaten today was a handful of blueberries and two small tomatoes - going to force some food down my throat very soon!


Have a good dinner, you've done so much today and probably worked up an appetite!


----------



## Keesha

Today I walked for 1 1/2 hours , cleaned the floors and the dining room / living room and did yoga .


----------



## Ruthanne

I took the doggy and myself to BK where we had a fish sandwich, fries, Hershey pie slice and diet cherry coke--yum!  Had such a taste for their fish and Suzy liked it too!  Then we drove around the park looking for a parking spot close to the walking path--it was so crowded so we just sat in the car and ate then left.  We'll go back at another time when it's not so crowded and there is a good parking space.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> Oh boy, cleaning an oven can be very hard sometimes with all the wiping and rinsing and sometimes scrubbing baked on stuff.  How did you clean it or was it self cleaning?


It was a commercial oven at work. I had to clean it. We don't possess self cleaning at work. I have another one to clean but I doubt I'll get to it. Our other backup cook got canned today. I have to work 12 days straight so they'll get what I can manage & like it. They're trying to contact the FT cook whose on vacation to see if she can at least relieve me 2 days. I doubt she will.

I've come in off vacation twice to help out in yrs past. But that's ok. What comes around goes around.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I took the doggy and myself to BK where we had a fish sandwich, fries, Hershey pie slice and diet cherry coke--yum!  Had such a taste for their fish and Suzy liked it too!  Then we drove around the park looking for a parking spot close to the walking path--it was so crowded so we just sat in the car and ate then left.  We'll go back at another time when it's not so crowded and there is a good parking space.


I get where you're coming from Ruthanne, I find that since so many people are still ''working from home'' everywhere I go which is usually quiet during the working week is packed!! Yesterday for example at the retail parks , it was like a Saturday or Sunday morning at Christmas, just solid with cars and people.. ...still poor things they can't go back to work because they fear catching the virus...


----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


> I get where you're coming from Ruthanne, I find that since so many people are still ''working from home'' everywhere I go which is usually quiet during the working week is packed!! Yesterday for example at the retail parks , it was like a Saturday or Sunday morning at Christmas, just solid with cars and people.. ..._*still poor things they can't go back to work because they fear catching the virus... *_
> *......or even passing it on to workmates.....*


----------



## Sliverfox

So far today,,I've  got up & had breakfast & coffee.

Its humid & over cast so far today.
Should   pull weeds in flower beds,, think about moving lilies.

Is it too early to move lilies?
Their  flowers are done.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> So far today,,I've  got up & had breakfast & coffee.
> 
> Its humid & over cast so far today.
> Should   pull weeds in flower beds,, think about moving lilies.
> 
> *Is it too early to move lilies?
> Their  flowers are done.*


I would only transplant  lillies  in September ..or even as late as early October as long as there's no frost


----------



## katlupe

Today, I had my coffee, checked FB, talked to my bf on the phone, fed and brushed my rabbit and read a a couple chapters of a book on my kindle. Now my real work begins....


----------



## Sliverfox

Pulled  some weeds,, tore open bag of  planting  soil.
 Got that  the way I wanted  it to look,.
Bet rains will relocate it for me.


----------



## jujube

The day is still young......but it's not looking like anything's getting accomplished today, either.


----------



## Aneeda72

It rained yesterday so didn’t have to water this morning, went for a walk instead after breakfast.  Then watch tv, husband got up, set him to work, watch tv, made goulash for lunch, and now ready for my afternoon nap.  

In my defense my back is acting up a lot so I am very limited in what it can do right now.  But I have to walk or things will shut down fast.  I could go to the pain doc and get my very overdue spinal shot, but, with the virus, it’s very risky to stay indoors with others that long.  Trying to rest a lot and see if the nerve calms down.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> It rained yesterday so didn’t have to water this morning, went for a walk instead after breakfast.  Then watch tv, husband got up, set him to work, watch tv, made goulash for lunch, and now ready for my afternoon nap.
> 
> In my defense my back is acting up a lot so I am very limited in what it can do right now.  But I have to walk or things will shut down fast.  I could go to the pain doc and get my very overdue spinal shot, but, with the virus, it’s very risky to stay indoors with others that long.  Trying to rest a lot and see if the nerve calms down.


I know it's hard to do things when were in pain.  I sympathize with you.  I still have a painful sprained wrist and have to be very, very careful with what I do because I have reinjured it several times--it's the main hand I use.  I've been using my left hand much more now.  

The pain isn't going away though and it's been this way for over 4 mos.  I have a dr. appointment late next month for xrays and to see the dr. Maybe I'll get some relief then.  I hope you will be feeling better.  I know how those shots can really help, I've had them, too, and what a relief they are.  

I do understand your fear of going to the pain doctor with this virus still out there.  I can relate on that, too.  That's the very reason I haven't sought treatment for anything in a long time.  All the best to you!


----------



## Ruthanne

Today I didn't get a whole lot done but did manage to sweep and clean the kitchen floor, vacuum the kitchen carpet piece, vacuum the living room, feed the pets and myself, walk the doggie.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I get where you're coming from Ruthanne, I find that since so many people are still ''working from home'' everywhere I go which is usually quiet during the working week is packed!! Yesterday for example at the retail parks , it was like a Saturday or Sunday morning at Christmas, just solid with cars and people.. ...still poor things they can't go back to work because they fear catching the virus...


Yes, the parks are packed.  I may go there early in the morning one day.  I know Suzy dog will love that.  A year ago the park was not crowded early morning but who knows now.


----------



## Ruthanne

katlupe said:


> Today, I had my coffee, checked FB, talked to my bf on the phone, fed and brushed my rabbit and read a a couple chapters of a book on my kindle. Now my real work begins....


Ooh you have a bunny!  How cool!  They are so very soft.


----------



## Keesha

Today I took the stroller and walked just over 4 hours. Cleaned the bathroom and kitchen floor and did laundry. Now I’m about to play my saxophone for an hour or so.

We had so much fun on our walk today. We went to a new place with paved paths which was perfect for the stroller. 4 hours is too long for the Yorkie but perfect for the bigger one, plus it’s great for stashing all our stuff; water, leash, cell phone, umbrella etc.


----------



## Pecos

Washed the sheets, made the bed, did my regular chores for a Thru, and ordered a new rice cooker for my wife.

I was up at 2:30 in the morning changing batteries in a smoke detector that decided that was the ideal time to wake the household up. Why are these things programmed to fail at such obnoxious hours? Why not 3 in the afternoon or some other civilized time?


----------



## peppermint

I had breakfast....Then I went to the store to order food for my Husband's Birthday, Sunday....Then my daughter in law was next door from her
office and I visited her...Just a bit...Didn't want to stay to long....She was working...Even though she is the greatest daughter In law anyone would love....
Drove home, it was only a couple of blocks....Husband didn't want to go out in the backyard, very hot today....So I put my bathing suit on and
only put my feet in the pool, and it was warm....So I took the hose and put water in the pool....I then went in the Gazebo with the fan on....
I had ice coffee and read my book....Then I was bored...
Now I'm in the cool house....And I'm staying here, still with my bathing suit on....But I have a But!!!!   I forgot to take the hose out of the pool...
So it's a little bit almost over the 3 steps.....My kids don't want to swim....It's too Hot....
Anyone want to go in the pool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> Today I took the stroller and walked just over 4 hours. Cleaned the bathroom and kitchen floor and did laundry. Now I’m about to play my saxophone for an hour or so.
> 
> We had so much fun on our walk today. We went to a new place with paved paths which was perfect for the stroller. 4 hours is too long for the Yorkie but perfect for the bigger one, plus it’s great for stashing all our stuff; water, leash, cell phone, umbrella etc.
> 
> View attachment 114880View attachment 114881


Thank you for those lovely pics; your dogs are adorable!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Washed the sheets, made the bed, did my regular chores for a Thru, and ordered a new rice cooker for my wife.
> 
> I was up at 2:30 in the morning changing batteries in a smoke detector that decided that was the ideal time to wake the household up. Why are these things programmed to fail at such obnoxious hours? Why not 3 in the afternoon or some other civilized time?


Oh yes, those batteries can be most annoying.  Luckily I have lithium batteries in mine here and they have never gone bad in 8 years.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Oh yes, those batteries can be most annoying.  Luckily I have lithium batteries in mine here and they have never gone bad in 8 years.


LOL Trust me, they are waiting until you are completely off guard and probably around 3 in the morning. .. At least that is the way it would go for me.


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you for those lovely pics; your dogs are adorable!


Thank you. 
They know! Lol


----------



## Lakeland living

Another great day here, first a long walk before most people got up in this area. Couple of hours of yard work including removing the remains of a deck shelter. That last major storm here  took it out and 3 trees. After lunch took a break, a two hour paddle just looking around. My fist time in a canoe this year. Back home, stir fry dinner.   I keep it simple, now 8:20 , sitting in my chair looking out over the lake and the loons doing some fishing. Earl Grey of course.
     I could get used to days like this....


----------



## Repondering

I did some exterior painting around the windows of the south facing sun room.  I cleared a section of guttering that was clogged with leaf debris.  I mowed about 2 acres or so.  I baked a batch of snickerdoodle cookies and four loaves of cinnamon raisin bread....for the Saturday market.  While the bread was rising I read a bit of "Buddhism for Beginners".


----------



## AnnieA

Started on a batch of peach and pepper jelly.  Peaches peeled and smashed, key limes juiced and both are mixed with a little sugar to macerate overnight.   Dunno if the load of laundry that just finished drying is going to get folded and put away tonight or not  ....probably or not.


----------



## Keesha

AnnieA said:


> Started on a batch of peach and pepper jelly.  Peaches peeled and smashed, key limes juiced and both are mixed with a little sugar to macerate overnight.   Dunno if the load of laundry that just finished drying is going to get folded and put away tonight or not  ....probably or not.


Oh yum. That sounds sooo good. I love jam and key limes. I’d bake fresh bread just for some good tasting jams and preserves. My laundry got left in the dryer. There’s always tomorrow.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> I know it's hard to do things when were in pain.  I sympathize with you.  I still have a painful sprained wrist and have to be very, very careful with what I do because I have reinjured it several times--it's the main hand I use.  I've been using my left hand much more now.
> 
> The pain isn't going away though and it's been this way for over 4 mos.  I have a dr. appointment late next month for xrays and to see the dr. Maybe I'll get some relief then.  I hope you will be feeling better.  I know how those shots can really help, I've had them, too, and what a relief they are.
> 
> I do understand your fear of going to the pain doctor with this virus still out there.  I can relate on that, too.  That's the very reason I haven't sought treatment for anything in a long time.  All the best to you!


I think a sprained wrist is not only extremely painful but very inconvenient especially since it is your main hand.  Do you try and keep your arm in a sling?  I would have to do that to avoid using that side.

Yes, I often think I’ll like my shot.  Then I think I have to wait in the waiting room, then walk through the building and wait in the exam room, then walk to the procedure room and have the procedure, then to the procedure waiting room where I have to stay for 10 minutes or more.  Then walk through the building to get out.

It is major exposure in an HVAC building.  I don’t think I’m so much afraid as trying to be sensible.  Plus I think it might be my SI joint and not my spine.  Made an appointment with ortho.  But eventually I will get my shot.  I will have to be in less pain.  Just want to make sure the shot is done in the right place.

Sorry, this is off the subject, kind of.    But making the Appointment to go to the ortho is an accomplishment.


----------



## katlupe

Yes, I accomplished a bunch of household chores already. On to some more.


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> Yes, I accomplished a bunch of household chores already. On to some more.


Impressive!  
I went to Costco yesterday and did about an hour's worth of chores around the house. When we use our RV, an hour's worth of chores makes the entire interior clean and organized. In my house an hour's worth of chores barely registers on the housework Richter scale.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> I think a sprained wrist is not only extremely painful but very inconvenient especially since it is your main hand.  Do you try and keep your arm in a sling?  I would have to do that to avoid using that side.
> 
> Yes, I often think I’ll like my shot.  Then I think I have to wait in the waiting room, then walk through the building and wait in the exam room, then walk to the procedure room and have the procedure, then to the procedure waiting room where I have to stay for 10 minutes or more.  Then walk through the building to get out.
> 
> It is major exposure in an HVAC building.  I don’t think I’m so much afraid as trying to be sensible.  Plus I think it might be my SI joint and not my spine.  Made an appointment with ortho.  But eventually I will get my shot.  I will have to be in less pain.  Just want to make sure the shot is done in the right place.
> 
> Sorry, this is off the subject, kind of.    But making the Appointment to go to the ortho is an accomplishment.


Yes being sensible is important.

The first thing I thought of after injuring my wrist was a sling but that is an impossibility for me with living alone in caring for 3 pets.  So I have learned how to maneuver with my hand where I can not hurt it any further and I'm doing a few things to relieve the pain.

Good luck with dealing with your pain.


----------



## Wren

Today I accomplished the best laugh I’ve had in ages !

Saying goodbye to my daughter after lunch,  she threw her arm round my neck to hug me, unfortunately she was holding her keys which got caught in the open weave top I was wearing, she couldn’t free her arm and had me in a headlock !

The more  we struggled the harder we shrieked with laughter, while her boyfriend sat in his car wondering what was keeping her, I was actually crying with laughter, did me the world of good !


----------



## JaniceM

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know exactly why but I wasn't feeling like doing a thing today and then I did some laundry and it was sheets and mattress covers.  I felt I'd accomplished something at least...And I have a fresh bed to climb into tonight  ❣
> 
> *Did you accomplish anything today?*



Yes-  I got up.


----------



## Ruthanne

Wren said:


> Today I accomplished the best laugh I’ve had in ages !
> 
> Saying goodbye to my daughter after lunch,  she threw her arm round my neck to hug me, unfortunately she was holding her keys which got caught in the open weave top I was wearing, she couldn’t free her arm and had me in a headlock !
> 
> The more  we struggled the harder we shrieked with laughter, while her boyfriend sat in his car wondering what was keeping her, I was actually crying with laughter, did me the world of good !
> 
> View attachment 114952View attachment 114953


That's great to hear you got a good laugh out of that!


----------



## Judycat

I pulled at least a hundred sumac clones.


----------



## Don M.

We've had a fair amount of rain this week, and the ground is fairly soft, so I got the tractor out and dug up 4 old stumps out of the yard.  Next week it is supposed to cool down a bit, so I'll go into the forest and dig up some good dirt to fill the holes I left.


----------



## MarciKS

So far nothing. TG!


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> So far nothing. TG!


Doing nothing can be a good thing too sometimes!


----------



## Ruthanne

JaniceM said:


> Yes-  I got up.


I hear ya!


----------



## hollydolly

I got all the window frames cleaned thoroughly...they take ages because they have so many grooves within the frames, but I get a great sense of achievement  once they're done 

O/H worked from home today so I made breakfast lunch and dinner for him.. up and downstairs like a 19th century scullery maid.. 

Cleaned all down in the kitchen and took the wate-bins out ... but that's all I've done today.... just waiting now for my dinner to be ready...having toad-in-the-hole- and broccoli


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I got all the window frames cleaned thoroughly...they take ages because they have so many grooves within the frames, but I get a great sense of achievement  once they're done
> 
> O/H worked from home today so I made breakfast lunch and dinner for him.. up and downstairs like a 19th century scullery maid..
> 
> Cleaned all down in the kitchen and took the wate-bins out ... but that's all I've done today.... just waiting now for my dinner to be ready...having toad-in-the-hole- and broccoli


What is toad-in-the-hole? @hollydolly   I've not heard of that before.


----------



## JaniceM

Ruthanne said:


> What is toad-in-the-hole? @hollydolly   I've not heard of that before.


Different names for it in different locations.
Take a slice of bread, cut a small hole in the center with a small glass, and put an egg in the hole.  Fry.  Super!!!!

although it could be something different in the UK


----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished sleeping too much this morning which made me nice and sluggish for the rest of the day  Managed to unload and reload the dishwasher, had some food, cleaned the toilet bowl.  I think this is going to be a lazier than usual day for me.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> What is toad-in-the-hole? @hollydolly   I've not heard of that before.


Toad in the hole is not bread and egg  it's  sausage coated in Yorkshire pudding batter... and it's served with Gravy...


----------



## Pecos

Today is "Field Day Friday" around the Pecos house and I manned the vacuum cleaner as well as a scrub brush and a feather duster. Field Day Friday always takes my back to my early roots in the Navy and it resets my ego to the right level. It is hard to feel overly important when you are scrubbing a toilet. LOL

My dogs have gotten used to the vacuum, but there is something about that feather duster that has to be barked at.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Different names for it in different locations.
> Take a slice of bread, cut a small hole in the center with a small glass, and put an egg in the hole.  Fry.  Super!!!!
> 
> although it could be something different in the UK


That's called ''egg in a hole''


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> Toad in the hole is not bread and egg  it's  sausage coated in Yorkshire pudding batter... and it's served with Gravy...


I'm sorry, HD, I didn't know you were talking about an entirely different dish.
That does look good!!!


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> That's called ''egg in a hole''


Locals call it toad in a hole.  When I was a kid we called it "egg in the hole in the middle."  My kids called them "dippies"-  using the cut-out piece to dip into the egg yolk.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Today is "Field Day Friday" around the Pecos house and I manned the vacuum cleaner as well as a scrub brush and a feather duster. Field Day Friday always takes my back to my early roots in the Navy and it resets my ego to the right level. It is hard to feel overly important when you are scrubbing a toilet. LOL
> 
> My dogs have gotten used to the vacuum, but there is something about that feather duster that has to be barked at.


I scrubbed the toilet bowl 2 today and I guess great minds think alike


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Toad in the hole is not bread and egg  it's  sausage coated in Yorkshire pudding batter... and it's served with Gravy...


That looks so delicious!


----------



## Keesha

I walked the dogs for 2 1/4 hours, cleaned the inside and outside of my car, took my dogs to the vets to get their shots, pulled weeds, watered flowers and mowed the back lawn. Did yoga DVD.


----------



## RadishRose

Wren said:


> Today I accomplished the best laugh I’ve had in ages !
> 
> Saying goodbye to my daughter after lunch,  she threw her arm round my neck to hug me, unfortunately she was holding her keys which got caught in the open weave top I was wearing, she couldn’t free her arm and had me in a headlock !
> 
> The more  we struggled the harder we shrieked with laughter, while her boyfriend sat in his car wondering what was keeping her, I was actually crying with laughter, did me the world of good !
> 
> View attachment 114952View attachment 114953


You made me laugh, Wren!


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Toad in the hole is not bread and egg  it's  sausage coated in Yorkshire pudding batter... and it's served with Gravy...


Looks tasty. 

In America the name _does_ apply to an egg in the hole.

*Classic English Toad-in-the-Hole Recipe | SimplyRecipes.com*
https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/classic_english_toad_in_the_hole/
"*Toad* *in* the *hole*," *a* weird name for a dish, isn't it? Usually *in America it refers to an egg cooked in the hole cut out of a piece of bread.* But in England, it's sausages cooked in what is essentially Yorkshire pudding.





So you see, the name applies to both.


----------



## RadishRose

What I accomplished today was laundry, cleaned the kitchen and made salmon salad out of last night's baked filet.


----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


> Looks tasty.
> 
> In America the name _does_ apply to an egg in the hole.
> 
> *Classic English Toad-in-the-Hole Recipe | SimplyRecipes.com*
> https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/classic_english_toad_in_the_hole/
> "*Toad* *in* the *hole*," *a* weird name for a dish, isn't it? Usually *in America it refers to an egg cooked in the hole cut out of a piece of bread.* But in England, it's sausages cooked in what is essentially Yorkshire pudding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, the name applies to both.


----------



## RadishRose

You don't like runny eggs either, Marci?


----------



## Robert59

renewed my driver's license and dropped my motorcycle license because of eye sight is not all that great anymore.


----------



## MickaC

What did i accomplish today......did my usual morning chores.....had lunch......had supper.
Spent time here.
Spent time on messenger, with the love of my life.
That my day......and now i'm here to end the day............as you can see, accomplishments, were a bit on the scarce.


----------



## Marie5656

*Unfortunately, not a thing today. Unless taking a nap is something.*


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Looks tasty.
> 
> In America the name _does_ apply to an egg in the hole.
> 
> *Classic English Toad-in-the-Hole Recipe | SimplyRecipes.com*
> https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/classic_english_toad_in_the_hole/
> "*Toad* *in* the *hole*," *a* weird name for a dish, isn't it? Usually *in America it refers to an egg cooked in the hole cut out of a piece of bread.* But in England, it's sausages cooked in what is essentially Yorkshire pudding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, the name applies to both.


But not in the UK where it originated...


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> What did i accomplish today......did my usual morning chores.....had lunch......had supper.
> Spent time here.
> Spent time on messenger, with the love of my life.
> That my day......and now i'm here to end the day............*as you can see, accomplishments, were a bit on the scarce.*


..ahhh but one never achieves much when one is in the first flush of luuuurve...


----------



## StarSong

I've never had Yorkshire pudding.  Is its taste and texture comparable to any common American dish?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I've never had Yorkshire pudding.  Is its taste and texture comparable to any common American dish?


I.m not sure  SS... it's a batter pudding, which is whisked up  to incorporate a lot of air  so when it bakes in a very hot oven it rises up to make essentially an emptiness inside..like meringue but made from flour and eggs


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I.m not sure  SS... it's a batter pudding, which is whisked up  to incorporate a lot of air  so when it bakes in a very hot oven it rises up to make essentially an emptiness inside..like meringue but made from flour and eggs


Sounds like the insides of a cream puff.


----------



## Lakeland living

Working on my coffee...so far.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday my daughter and her family came over for the afternoon/evening.  Great fun.  They are equally careful about staying at home and wearing masks plus social distancing when outside, so the six of us are a "social bubble." 
They're the only people with whom we relax almost completely, and the same is true for them.

A couple of hours before they arrived I realized that I had no dessert in the house. Eek! Since I have a certain grandmotherly reputation to maintain, it was time to whip something up. Double chocolate brownies, anyone? Yummmm.... I sent them home with half of the leftovers.

That was my accomplishment for yesterday. Today's agenda includes avoiding the brownies in my garage refrigerator...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Sounds like the insides of a cream puff.


yes but it's savoury, and crisp


----------



## hollydolly

I've done very little so far this morning. Taken delivery of a new pain roller and tray, made brunch bacon and egg on toast.. .. but I'm waiting for o/h to finish in the kitchen putting a new blind up, he doesn't like anyone in the room where he's working..


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I've done very little so far this morning. Taken delivery of a new pain roller and tray, made brunch bacon and egg on toast.. .. but I'm waiting for o/h to finish in the kitchen putting a new blind up, he doesn't like anyone in the room where he's working..


Doing anything is an accomplishment in my book and good going to you!


----------



## Ruthanne

Marie5656 said:


> *Unfortunately, not a thing today. Unless taking a nap is something.*


Yes, taking a nap is an accomplishment!  It re-energizes us!


----------



## Ruthanne

As for me, all I got done is having a good pint of beer!


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I've done very little so far this morning. Taken delivery of a new pain roller and tray, made brunch bacon and egg on toast.. .. but I'm waiting for o/h to finish in the kitchen putting a new blind up, he doesn't like anyone in the room where he's working..


I'm sorry @hollydolly for asking but what does o/h stand for?  I don't know all the abbreviations these days..Your brunch sounded great by the way!❣


----------



## JaniceM

I finally submitted my most recent manuscript.. and hope I didn't make any mistakes with the new files system.


----------



## Keesha

Those double brownies sound delicious Starsong. 

Today we went for a 70 minute walk, took our dog to the vets and then went to Walmart to go shopping. 

Now I’m exhausted. It was a busy day.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I'm sorry @hollydolly for asking but what does o/h stand for?  I don't know all the abbreviations these days..Your brunch sounded great by the way!❣


Other Half.. @Ruthanne  and that should have read painT roller & tray


----------



## Ruthanne

we all don't have to accomplish anything anymore as we are mostly retired people so doing anything besides being retired is really great in my estimation.


----------



## grannyjo

So far today,  I've managed to pull my bed straight.  Have my breakfast, shower and get dressed.

Then I unloaded the dishwasher and put everything away.

I've also managed to get through 2 sets of the physio exercises I was given on Thursday to help with the torn ligaments in my shoulder.  Only another 4 sets to go during the day - 4 different exercises x10 repeats of each exercise.


----------



## Ruthanne

grannyjo said:


> So far today,  I've managed to pull my bed straight.  Have my breakfast, shower and get dressed.
> 
> Then I unloaded the dishwasher and put everything away.
> 
> I've also managed to get through 2 sets of the physio exercises I was given on Thursday to help with the torn ligaments in my shoulder.  Only another 4 sets to go during the day - 4 different exercises x10 repeats of each exercise.


Best wishes to you about that torn ligament--sounds very painful and I relate much.  Good going!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Me and doggie accomplished going to BK tonight and having a fish sandwich and some jalepeno bites!!  It was pretty good.  I have also accomplished thinking this is a pretty good car I got!  Runs so good!


----------



## CindyLouWho

Spent a couple hours outside today mowing the lawn, etc. 
Cleaned the house up and jumped on my rebounder for a good workout.


----------



## MarciKS

*omg! i fed over 100 ppl plus staff & visitors & all the patients wanted something different. ran myself ragged. *


----------



## CindyLouWho

MarciKS said:


> *omg! i fed over 100 ppl plus staff & visitors & all the patients wanted something different. ran myself ragged. *


Wow......hope your chillin' out now. 
Do you work tomorrow too?


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> *omg! i fed over 100 ppl plus staff & visitors & all the patients wanted something different. ran myself ragged. *


Time to relax Marci! ❣


----------



## MarciKS

*yes i do. i'm supposed to have monday off or so they tell me. *rolls eyes* we'll see. i don't believe that punk a** kid is gonna have the balls to show up & perform pork chop day. lol!*


----------



## MarciKS

*i am. i made a mixed drink & i'm having some dinner & hangin with you all.*


----------



## CindyLouWho

MarciKS said:


> *i am. i made a mixed drink & i'm having some dinner & hangin with you all.*


Glad your here!

I'm having my Cayman Jack Margaritas.


----------



## MarciKS

*we get snockered we may end up in Diva's party palace. lol!*


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm having a Torpedo IPA beerCheers y'all!


----------



## MarciKS

*cheers*


----------



## CindyLouWho

Ruthanne said:


> I'm having a Torpedo IPA beerCheers y'all!


Ooooh...I like those too!


----------



## CindyLouWho

MarciKS said:


> *we get snockered we may end up in Diva's party palace. lol!*


I'm in!


----------



## MarciKS

*i gotta work in the morning. no snockering till tomorrow night. *


----------



## MarciKS

*i'll be playin some tunes in my diary...peace out...*grin**


----------



## MickaC

My day was the same ditto from yesterday...... hot and humid......didn't do any more than yesterday except the dog duty job.
So officially, i did diddly squat.
Turning a bit cooler, less humidity for several days.
Hurray......back outside do my thing, amazing, how behind you get when you skip days.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> My day was the same ditto from yesterday...... hot and humid......didn't do any more than yesterday except the dog duty job.
> So officially, i did diddly squat.
> Turning a bit cooler, less humidity for several days.
> Hurray......back outside do my thing, amazing, how behind you get when you skip days.


Sometimes doing little is just enough for us! ❣


----------



## mlh

_i made banana bread._


----------



## Ruthanne

mlh said:


> _i made banana bread._


 yummy


----------



## Pappy

Pretty much the same as yesterday. The painter came and finished our driveway. Still too hot to go out and trim my palms and wash windows. Lots of showers this time of year.


----------



## Pecos

Well our front loading Maytag washer died last night, with the door locked just to make it more interesting. This morning I found a video explaining how to manually unlock the door so that we can at least get the wet cloths out and take them to a laundromat. If the clothes stayed in too long, mold would probably destroy them.

I am really indebted to the kind people who post informative videos like this one, they have saved me a lot of grief more than once. The machine is not draining either so I am trying to figure out how to get more of the water out of it so that I can move it enough to get to the back of the machine and take the cover off. They are really heavy machines and when they have water in them, I cannot budge it. It buzzes when the power is plugged in, but the water pump doesn't do anything. None of the controls respond either and none of the indicator lights are lit. Tomorrow I will try to get a repairman out here.

On the other hand, I may simply replace it since it is 11 years old. Overall, it has been the best washing machine we have ever owned, ..... except for dying on us of course.

It is always something!


----------



## asp3

Took the dogs on a 2 mile walk then took a 25 mile bike ride with the wife.


----------



## Ruthanne

What I accomplished today:  Got up in the morning, took doggie for a short walk, had 2 meals so far, fed pets; I am preparing the back seat of my car for my dog to be more comfortable back there and protect the seat when her paws are wet, too, so I got out a beach towel, ordered her a new pillow and took out a pillow case to put on it when it arrives.  Also, moved my car from a hot sunny spot to an all shade spot in the parking lot.  Watered my plants.


----------



## Ruthanne

So far today I fixed up the backseat of my car for the dog's comfort.

I ate a meal, had some lemon water, too.

I started talking to a new friend online and we are beginning to get to know each other.  It's always so nice to make a new friend.

I emptied and loaded the dishwasher, cleaned out a plant pot and put the dirt back in the original bag for later use.

Came here to SF and posted some.  I'd say I accomplished some things today!!


----------



## Ruthanne

asp3 said:


> Took the dogs on a 2 mile walk then took a 25 mile bike ride with the wife.


Wow, that's quite a long bike ride, that's great you have the energy to do that~


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Well our front loading Maytag washer died last night, with the door locked just to make it more interesting. This morning I found a video explaining how to manually unlock the door so that we can at least get the wet cloths out and take them to a laundromat. If the clothes stayed in too long, mold would probably destroy them.
> 
> I am really indebted to the kind people who post informative videos like this one, they have saved me a lot of grief more than once. The machine is not draining either so I am trying to figure out how to get more of the water out of it so that I can move it enough to get to the back of the machine and take the cover off. They are really heavy machines and when they have water in them, I cannot budge it. It buzzes when the power is plugged in, but the water pump doesn't do anything. None of the controls respond either and none of the indicator lights are lit. Tomorrow I will try to get a repairman out here.
> 
> On the other hand, I may simply replace it since it is 11 years old. Overall, it has been the best washing machine we have ever owned, ..... except for dying on us of course.
> 
> It is always something!


Yes, it is always something....that's life for you..ups and downs and in betweens.  I hope you can get that fixed or get a good deal on a new one!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> Pretty much the same as yesterday. The painter came and finished our driveway. Still too hot to go out and trim my palms and wash windows. Lots of showers this time of year.


A good shower always feels so wonderful to me.  I need to take one, too.  But the flies aren't circling yet!Just joking!


----------



## RadishRose

I took out the trash, shook out some floor mats, washed the kitchen and entry way floors, washed down the stove and fridge, folded and put away towels.

Ate a mozzarella and tomato, single tortilla folded quesadilla.


----------



## peppermint

I put the pool on.. Then wash the clothes and dry...Had 2 cups of coffee and husband is watching TV....It is very very Hot....
I'll try to get in the pool later....


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know exactly why but I wasn't feeling like doing a thing today and then I did some laundry and it was sheets and mattress covers.  I felt I'd accomplished something at least...And I have a fresh bed to climb into tonight  ❣
> 
> Did you accomplish anything today?



A lot!

Got out of bed, got cleaned up, made coffee, had canned soup for lunch, sat on the porch til 2 surfing, then went to the supermarket to get fixins' for seafood stew.

I had to rest up from all that, so I'm back on the porch with a "Bruce's Dirty, Salted, Bloody Martini" to get in shape to make supper in a bit.

Life is fun when young, then you get old and it's not fun, then you croak.


----------



## katlupe

Yes, I accomplished a bunch of things I had to do. Starting with cleaning my bunny boy's cage. He was nice, he only used half of the litter so it took me half the time to clean it. Did all my normal morning chores and then my bf, Sonny picked me up and went shopping at Aldi's. My neighbor who lives downstairs stopped by awhile and then I made us lunch. Now he on his way home and I organized my groceries better in the refrigerator and freezer. 

Now I am at my computer watching some YouTube videos and drinking ice tea. I figure my son will be ringing my intercom before long.


----------



## Aneeda72

Had the electrician over.  He fixed our back porch light which had fallen out of the hole it was stuck into, got the quote for adding two outlets in the kitchen, too expensive, but had an outlet put in the small storage area where out carport is.

I want to put a garage freezer there.  I have a small chest freezer in the house, but I’d like a larger stand up freezer so I’m not bending over so much.  Now to just save for a freezer.


----------



## peppermint

Washed clothes and put in dryer...I put the pool on....Two hot to even swim....Took in the mail.....Got dressed and I am sitting here....
It is very Hot today...Now hubby wants to put his hot dogs on the grill, outside!!!  I told him go ahead....I don't eat hot dogs...
I think I may go in the pool before it get's dark....


----------



## Pappy

Yes I did today. Took mama up to get her new glasses and stopped for coffee. Went to the bank and took out some spending cash.


----------



## PamfromTx

If you can call, plucking my chin hairs an accomplishment ~ well then I did good.  lol


----------



## grannyjo

Managed to change a tap in the laundry.

Then dragged a bale of mulch and a large bag of potting mix out of my car.


----------



## Keesha

A 3 1/4 hour walk and played with the dogs. 
That’s it.


----------



## Keesha

peppermint said:


> Washed clothes and put in dryer...I put the pool on....Two hot to even swim....Took in the mail.....Got dressed and I am sitting here....
> It is very Hot today...Now hubby wants to put his hot dogs on the grill, outside!!!  I told him go ahead....I don't eat hot dogs...
> I think I may go in the pool before it get's dark....


You heat your pool? 
How warm is it usually?


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> A 3 1/4 hour walk and played with the dogs.
> That’s it.


Quite the accomplishments!  Did something great for you and great for them!


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> Had the electrician over.  He fixed our back porch light which had fallen out of the hole it was stuck into, got the quote for adding two outlets in the kitchen, too expensive, but had an outlet put in the small storage area where out carport is.
> 
> I want to put a garage freezer there.  I have a small chest freezer in the house, but I’d like a larger stand up freezer so I’m not bending over so much.  Now to just save for a freezer.


Yes, a standing freezer would be better for you and your back.


----------



## Ruthanne

I made myself go out and do grocery shopping today so that's a big accomplishment for me.  It's hot and I've been on the down side so doing anything is good in my boat.  Got almost everything I needed but forgot one thing on my list.  I'll try to go get that tomorrow.


----------



## Aneeda72

We had some steel fence posts we needed to get rid of but didn’t want to take them to the dump as we always get a flat tire.  Our electrician suggested we take them to the recycling center, said we might get a couple bucks for them.

Took them to recycling center, steel is 2 cents a pound.  We nailed it!-got 55 cents, now where to spend it all, such a dilemma.


----------



## Marie5656

*Started reading another book today.  Sat outside after dinner, as it was actually nice a cool. Then the rain started. Oh well*


----------



## Ruthanne

Marie5656 said:


> *Started reading another book today.  Sat outside after dinner, as it was actually nice a cool. Then the rain started. Oh well*


Hope the rain didn't spoil your time outside.  Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Marie5656

Ruthanne said:


> Hope the rain didn't spoil your time outside.  Tomorrow is another day.


*Not really, I got to spend about 25 minutes outside at least.  Recharged my batteries enough.*


----------



## MarciKS

Another day of running my behind off. I'm exhausted. I'll be glad when the FT gal gets back. I'm getting cranky.


----------



## Ruthanne

Marie5656 said:


> *Not really, I got to spend about 25 minutes outside at least.  Recharged my batteries enough.*


That's nice, I hope to spend some more time sitting out--just got a lounge chair from Amazon but I have to drag it down the steps first.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> Another day of running my behind off. I'm exhausted. I'll be glad when the FT gal gets back. I'm getting cranky.


Usually when I'm getting cranky I need a nap but we all are different.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> Usually when I'm getting cranky I need a nap but we all are different.


Too close to bedtime for that. LOL! I wish I could slip a nip into my soda to take to work but I doubt it would go undetected for long. Those nosy broads could probably smell it from the parking garage.


----------



## grannyjo

Went to the local store and bought a small tempered glass top, aluminium leg table for my front verandah.  Handy for having my cuppa sitting on while I relax in the sun.

Bought 4 more balls of wool for the rug I am crocheting.


----------



## Ruthanne

grannyjo said:


> Went to the local store and bought a small tempered glass top, aluminium leg table for my front verandah.  Handy for having my cuppa sitting on while I relax in the sun.
> 
> Bought 4 more balls of wool for the rug I am crocheting.


It's always nice to relax out in the sun.  I bet that is a pretty rug you're crocheting!


----------



## hollydolly

I got all the wooden patio furniture treated with linseed oil today.... I wanted to get it done before the heatwave returns in a couple of days .!!

Got all the laundry done and the beds changed... destroyed an big Ants nest in the back lawn ...

Cooked 2 seperate dinners this evening...sausages in onion gravy, mashed spuds and Broccoli in cheese sauce for me.. and Vegan steaks and mushrooms for his highness


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I got all the wooden patio furniture treated with linseed oil today.... I wanted to get it done before the heatwave returns in a couple of days .!!
> 
> Got all the laundry done and the beds changed... destroyed an big Ants nest in the back lawn ...
> 
> Cooked 2 seprate dinners this evening...sausages in onion gravy, masshed spuds and Broccoli in cheese sauce for me.. and began steaks and mushrooms for his highness


Oh, so you know my husband?


----------



## Aneeda72

Still working on planting the creeper plants, have planted four and half flats so, hmm, planted 144 plants.  Flat and a half to go, . Went to Sam’s club and loaded up on snacks and junk food, we are very bad diabetics .

Worked with the dog on walking on a leash, or rather learning to NOT walk me on a leash.  But my hearts not in it, it’s so hot.!  Worked on the place command with the dog.  He does good on this command with me but not with my husband .  He will stay on his cot for me for 30 minutes, about 5 seconds with the other half.

He is much calmer since we sent him to board and train for a week.  We bought the “calm dog” package.  He is barking less as well, although we have worked on this for months as well.  He already knew sit, but sits longer so YAY.  All in all he is coming along, but he doesn’t actually come when called.  We need to buy the other package .


----------



## Pepper

Not only did I not accomplish anything, I disaccomplished stuff.   Or is that unaccomplished?  Spell Check says yes, it's un not dis.


----------



## jujube

I drove for 7 hours. It wasn't fun.


----------



## Sliverfox

Was up  way earlier than normal.

Got  fired up by  call telling me to schedule a wellness  health check up.
I am already  seeing    Dr.  Aug.10, can't we do it  then?
O, no  it has to be billed differently.

And  yes, it was from local hospital,, before someone says its a scam.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Was up  way earlier than normal.
> 
> Got  fired up by  call telling me to schedule a wellness  health check up.
> I am already  seeing    Dr.  Aug.10, can't we do it  then?
> O, no  it has to be billed differently.
> 
> And  yes, it was from local hospital,, before someone says its a scam.


Well Medicare requires a physical once a year


----------



## Pappy

Rearranged our store room where we keep a supply of canned goods. Also, found a better spot for our supply of medications. So much to do outside, but the photo says it all.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> Rearranged our store room where we keep a supply of canned goods. Also, found a better spot for our supply of medications. So much to do outside, but the photo says it all.
> View attachment 116519


Sure is hot there Pappy!  We are lucky tonight to be going into the 60s.


----------



## MarciKS

Very little today. Kinda puttered through the day at work.


----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished getting enough sleep today as the prior days were full of disturbances that woke me up before I needed to get up.  Also accomplished complaining to my pet supplies company about the bad delivery experience I had with them.  Accomplished eating and walking the dog, too.


----------



## Lewkat

Nope.  Just went out and enjoyed this beautiful weather with the dog.  Did check around to see the damage to the trees and the one that just snapped in half and landed on a parked car.  The temps will be in the 70s for a couple of days so I plan on just going outside and drifting along with it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> Nope.  Just went out and enjoyed this beautiful weather with the dog.  Did check around to see the damage to the trees and the one that just snapped in half and landed on a parked car.  The temps will be in the 70s for a couple of days so I plan on just going outside and drifting along with it.


Well, I consider those things accomplishments


----------



## RadishRose

Yes. I threw out a dead plant.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Yes. I threw out a dead plant.


Good and I'm sure it needed to go in the trash


----------



## Marie5656

*Did my laundry, cleaned kitchen, mopped floors in kitchen and guest bathroom.  Got my go bag ready for visit to hospital for those tests tomorrow. Picked out a book to read, put tablet on charge. *


----------



## MarciKS

Did some more cleaning at work.


----------



## DaveA

Was I supposed to accomplish something?  I didn't realize it was a necessity?  

I guess  I'll spend tomorrow trying to think of something to accomplish on Thursday.


----------



## Ruthanne

DaveA said:


> Was I supposed to accomplish something?  I didn't realize it was a necessity?
> 
> I guess  I'll spend tomorrow trying to think of something to accomplish on Thursday.


I only asked if you accomplished anything today and no it's not a necessity.


----------



## Repondering

Drove my pickup to my usual car repair shop.  They replaced brake pads and rotors on the front.....they rear still has about 30% life left.
I finally acted on the plan to trade in the old '95 Lincoln Mark VIII for a subcompact Buick Encore.
And I baked two batches of snickerdoodles for the Saturday market, which is the high point of my week.


----------



## Ruthanne

Repondering said:


> Drove my pickup to my usual car repair shop.  They replaced brake pads and rotors on the front.....they rear still has about 30% life left.
> I finally acted on the plan to trade in the old '95 Lincoln Mark VIII for a subcompact Buick Encore.
> And I baked two batches of snickerdoodles for the Saturday market, which is the high point of my week.


Looks like you got a lot done today and those Snickerdoodles sure sound good.


----------



## Lashann

Other than housework and helping hubby, I did some errands that needed to be done - tidied up the car and then did some birthday shopping at the bookstore and over to the pharmacy to pick up some meds.


----------



## deesierra

Blissful retirement contributes little to accomplishing anything on a daily basis . But I did scrub the kitchen floor and clean the fish tank.


----------



## Ruthanne

deesierra said:


> Blissful retirement contributes little to accomplishing anything on a daily basis . But I did scrub the kitchen floor and clean the fish tank.


Yeah, I know we needn't accomplish anything since most are retired. Good going!


----------



## Keesha

Yesterday I deweeded our driveway,       
 ( huge job) and mowed the front and back lawns


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> Yesterday I deweeded our driveway,
> ( huge job) and mowed the front and back lawns


Weeds be gone!


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> Weeds be gone!


Deweeding has to be the most boring outside chore except picking up dog poop. Please tell me nobody enjoys deweeding. yawn


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> Deweeding has to be the most boring outside chore except picking up dog poop. Please tell me nobody enjoys deweeding. yawn


I did it once and did not enjoy it.


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> I did it once and did not enjoy it.


Clearly you’re normal Ruthanne


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished complaining to my pet supply place about the delivery mishap they did.  Today I got an email from them telling me they are sorry and they are giving me a $30.00 refund for my troubles.  They also gave me a link to help with delivery issues.  I think I DID accomplish something!


----------



## jujube

10 1/2 hours in the car today as I drove to the Atlanta area, picked up my mom, and returned her to her house.  Add that to the 7 hours on tuesday and i have terminal autobuttitis. 

Though the purpose in coming home was to start looking at assisted living facilities, she immediately announced on arriving home that she wants to continue living in her home. 

I'm going to jump off the first bridge I come to......


----------



## DaveA

Ruthanne said:


> I only asked if you accomplished anything today and no it's not a necessity.


Thanks Ruthanne - - Now that the pressure of "necessity" is off, I can lay back and relax.


----------



## Ruthanne

DaveA said:


> Thanks Ruthanne - - Now that the pressure of "necessity" is off, I can lay back and relax.


And that's accomplishing relaxation


----------



## MarciKS

I took a shower...ordered pizza & did dishes. I'm done for the day. LOL


----------



## Pecos

It is "Field  Day Friday" around our house and I have finished my chores in the kitchen, dusting, running the  vacuum over the carpeted areas and cleaning the patio and the front porch.  It is time for a bite to eat.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> I took a shower...ordered pizza & did dishes. I'm done for the day. LOL


Pizza sounds good!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> It is "Field  Day Friday" around our house and I have finished my chores in the kitchen, dusting, running the  vacuum over the carpeted areas and cleaning the patio and the front porch.  It is time for a bite to eat.


You done good!


----------



## Pecos

On Saturday, I did my normal chores, paid the bills, refilled all the birdfeeders, and then finally sat down and wrote 12 checks for various charities. I have no excuse for putting it off, but the news provided a stark reminder that people need help and the food banks are having a hard time keeping up with the demand.

Today I have not accomplished very much at all. With a heat index of 104F it was too hot to work outside and the Sunday edition of the New York Times was delivered in addition to our local rag. Reading was the "order of the day." 

My wife cooked a fabulous baked salmon dish with maple syrup sauce, asparagus and baked sweet potato. That woman spoils me, and I am smart enough to know it.

I will probably ride the recumbent bike later this evening just to get a little more physical activity than the puppy has provided.


----------



## hollydolly

Yep got quite a lot done today despite the 95 degree heat and high humidity. Finally after being closed for months due to Covid-19  the local waste recycle centres are open fully , so at long  last we were able to take the junk that's been sitting behind the barn.. I'm so relieved to get that gone to the waste site, particularly as it was almost all rigid plastics.

Then to the stores to buy paint, and rollers, and coving  and associated stuff for the redecoration of my office room this week...

Couldn't resist a small KFC while were passing a Take -out restaurant that's just opened. We don't have KFC anywhere near us, so I don't get it often..just 2 drumsticks and that was enough..and took it to sit out in the pub garden while we had ice cold drinks...

it's past midnight now,  too hot to sleep at 70 deg f even with the oscillating floor fans .. wish it would storm and get rid of this stickiness


----------



## Marie5656

*Started on my official decluttering of the house. Lots of stuff in the nooks and crannies of the place.  I know I will need to downsize...alot.
I have 3 dressers in my bedroom. WHY do I have 3 dressers in my bedroom?*


----------



## hellomimi

It's spa day for me. I colored my roots, also did my nails with different colors. Yaas!!!


----------



## peppermint

Not much....We brought home some food from the party, yesterday....I did water the flowers in front
of our house....I did wash clothes in the washer and in the drier...We ate the food tonight from the party....I had to talk to someone on the phone this afternoon..
That's it....I'm tired....haha!


----------



## macgeek

grocery store, and a nap, and lifting some weights.


----------



## twinkles

i didnt  know today was the day we had to do something-o well i did take the car for a ride


----------



## squatting dog

Finished the bike teardown.    Now going through the process of finding and ordering all the parts I'll need. (no fun at all).


----------



## asp3

A 2 mile walk with the dogs this morning, then a 20 mile bicycle ride with the wife before she had to go to work.  I've dried and hung the laundry she started and then washed and dried the sheets.  I have yet to put them on the bed.  I'm finishing up cooking some chicken right now.  I also added 80 songs to iTunes and updated them with ratings, groupings and comments.


----------



## Aneeda72

I accomplished a lot Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.  On Sunday I re-potted several plants.  Moved some plants in the yard from one place to another, watered both yards which are large, picked squash out of my garden for a neighbor.  Shopped for groceries.  Shopped for mulch, while we used mostly black we bought some red for a bit of contrast.

Washed my towels and when I went to dry them, dryer quit.    After fiddling with it several times throughout the day, it finally started.  It’s only 10 months old stupid thing.  Talked to my husband, always a chore I try to avoid.  

Anyway, I did more than I can mention and feel I should not have to do another thing for at least a year, if only that were possible.


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> 10 1/2 hours in the car today as I drove to the Atlanta area, picked up my mom, and returned her to her house.  Add that to the 7 hours on tuesday and i have terminal autobuttitis.
> 
> Though the purpose in coming home was to start looking at assisted living facilities, she immediately announced on arriving home that she wants to continue living in her home.
> 
> I'm going to jump off the first bridge I come to......


Are you sure it was your mom you picked up and not mine?  . She has done the same thing to my brother several times.  Thank heaven she prefers him.  Wait, you aren’t my brother, are you?


----------



## Sliverfox

Been  busy  with  picking , freezing our sweet  corn.
Supposed to  go to doctor this  morning,,  they canceled.
So,, its back to the sweet corn patch.
Hope to  get  all of  it,,as critters are   busy   ripping it  apart.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 2.30pm.... 96 deg f.. Hot! Hot!      ☀☀☀... I've been out in the back garden trimming back Ivy on the brick shed wall, and trimming back the Bay tree, and choisya ... Pruned the roses out front  and swept the front doorstep and brushed down the very heavy rubber matting ..

Took delivery of a new Window Blind this afternoon  for the  office to replace the ones there already

Cleared out  the kitchen cupboard that hold the rolls of cling film /foil etc.. and cleaned those shelves down before replacing everything neatly into fitted baskets.. hung 2 pictures on the kitchen wall

Uploaded a few photos to the photo thread here.. and now I'm having a rest with a cold drink before we get started filling screw holes in the office and prepping the walls and ceiling  for painting


----------



## Ellen Marie

Yesterday, it was gloomy and rainy all day.   I got out my candle making supplies and made 17 candles.  They are scented as "snow evergreen"... and they will be Christmas gifts to my friends..... along with the real vanilla concoction sitting on the utility shelf that needs to infuse for six months.   
Today.... I'm getting my flu shot.   Yeah, it is early, but who wants to get the flu and covid at the same time?     I got my second shingles vaccine last week.... I spent a day in bed, but I read that this was normal.  I'm hoping the flu vaccine doesn't do the same thing.... but then, I don't every have to get another shingle shot.... and hopefully I won't have the flu this winter.


----------



## Ellen Marie

hollydolly said:


> It's 2.30pm.... 96 deg f.. Hot! Hot!      ☀☀☀... I've been out in the back garden trimming back Ivy on the brick shed wall, and trimming back the Bay tree, and choisya ... Pruned the roses out front  and swept the front doorstep and brushed down the very heavy rubber matting ..
> 
> Took delivery of a new Window Blind this afternoon  for the  office to replace the ones there already
> 
> Cleared out  the kitchen cupboard that hold the rolls of cling film /foil etc.. and cleaned those shelves down before replacing everything neatly into fitted baskets.. hung 2 pictures on the kitchen wall
> 
> Uploaded a few photos to the photo thread here.. and now I'm having a rest with a cold drink before we get started filling screw holes in the office and prepping the walls and ceiling  for painting


Makes me tired just to read what all you accomplished!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> It's 2.30pm.... 96 deg f.. Hot! Hot!      ☀☀☀... I've been out in the back garden trimming back Ivy on the brick shed wall, and trimming back the Bay tree, and choisya ... Pruned the roses out front  and swept the front doorstep and brushed down the very heavy rubber matting ..
> 
> Took delivery of a new Window Blind this afternoon  for the  office to replace the ones there already
> 
> Cleared out  the kitchen cupboard that hold the rolls of cling film /foil etc.. and cleaned those shelves down before replacing everything neatly into fitted baskets.. hung 2 pictures on the kitchen wall
> 
> Uploaded a few photos to the photo thread here.. and now I'm having a rest with a cold drink before we get started filling screw holes in the office and prepping the walls and ceiling  for painting


I am trying very very hard not to become industrious like you are!  Seriously, you need more couch potato genes!!!


----------



## MarciKS

I'm awake.


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> It's 2.30pm.... 96 deg f.. Hot! Hot!      ☀☀☀...


Whoa, 96F in London? That is like, ... well like South Carolina.
I guess that when this virus goes away I had best not plan on taking my wife during to London in August with the expectation of cooling off.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> Whoa, 96F in London? That is like, ... well like South Carolina.
> I guess that when this virus goes away I had best not plan on taking my wife during to London in August with the expectation of cooling off.


 Absolutely, and we've had those types of temps all summer for the 3rd year running


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> Absolutely, and we've had those types of temps all summer for the 3rd year running


Well LOL, I am not coming until you get this under control.
I bet that air conditioning sales have skyrocketed.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> Well LOL, I am not coming until you get this under control.
> I bet that air conditioning sales have skyrocketed.


possibly, but here  domestic AC units are hugely expensive.. unlike Spain where we have our second home and every Casa  has Reverse AC throughout , we're not broke by any means but even for us we're having to think twice about it, plus the mess it'll cause to install from scratch through solid brick structure..


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> possibly, but here  domestic AC units are hugely expensive.. unlike Spain where we have our second home and every Casa  has Reverse AC throughout , we're not broke by any means but even for us we're having to think twice about it, plus the mess it'll cause to install from scratch through solid brick structure..


Does it usually not get that warm in England?


----------



## jujube

I took my 95 year old mother to doctors today. Doctors, lab, to the hospital for a cat scan, to the hearing aid place where they told her for the umpteenth time there's.nothing.wrong.with.her.hearing.aids. Tomorrow? More doctor appointments.

Tonight, I took myself down to the Gulf of Mexico where I floated on my back and watched the sun set and contemplated swimming away and not stopping until I hit Mexico and changing my name and taking up drinking.


----------



## RadishRose

jujube said:


> I took my 95 year old mother to doctors today. Doctors, lab, to the hospital for a cat scan, to the hearing aid place where they told her for the umpteenth time there's.nothing.wrong.with.her.hearing.aids. Tomorrow? More doctor appointments.
> 
> Tonight, I took myself down to the Gulf of Mexico where I floated on my back and watched the sun set and contemplated swimming away and not stopping until I hit Mexico and changing my name and taking up drinking.


Your mom is lucky to have you.


----------



## jujube

RadishRose said:


> Your mom is lucky to have you.


And I'm lucky to still have her. It was just a long, hard day.  I'm trying to give my sister a break.


----------



## MarciKS

jujube said:


> And I'm lucky to still have her. It was just a long, hard day.  I'm trying to give my sister a break.


*Last yr when both parents were hospitalized at the same time I spent 4 days taking care of mom at home & taking her to dr appts & to the hospital for tests. It was exhausting but I couldn't sleep cuz I was too worried about her. Once I got home I crashed big time.*


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> And I'm lucky to still have her. It was just a long, hard day.  I'm trying to give my sister a break.


Absolutely agree, I lost my mum when I was 18.. I would give anything except my daughters and my own health to have her back even for an hour!!


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> I took my 95 year old mother to doctors today. Doctors, lab, to the hospital for a cat scan, to the hearing aid place where they told her for the umpteenth time there's.nothing.wrong.with.her.hearing.aids. Tomorrow? More doctor appointments.
> 
> Tonight, I took myself down to the Gulf of Mexico where I floated on my back and watched the sun set and contemplated swimming away and not stopping until I hit Mexico and changing my name and taking up drinking.


My brother will join you


----------



## Pappy

I’m thinking, oh yeah, got the mail...2 folders from casinos 1300 miles away. Ptobobly won’t use them very much. An ad from a local car dealer and if the little key that was in the envelope fits, I win a new car. I just know I’ve won it...
Didn’t go anywhere yesterday, Monday, except to put out our garbage cans out for pickup Tuesday. 
Also, a rare day that nothing came from Amazon...


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I'm not climbing any tall mountains, nor sailing over treacherous waters. And I haven't flown in years. I don't respond to the roar of the jungle. A pussy cat is more my speed. Sadly, I'm the stick with all that mud over it. Yet, I'm content.


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


> possibly, but here  domestic AC units are hugely expensive.. unlike Spain where we have our second home and every Casa  has Reverse AC throughout , we're not broke by any means but even for us we're having to think twice about it, plus the mess it'll cause to install from scratch through solid brick structure..



Just can't imagine living with such high temps without A/C,  especially for sleeping  
Down here on the coast of Texas,   I'm so used to keeping my A/C at 68 degrees  24/7  all summer long.   Between the heat and humidity,  it would be unbearable to live otherwise.


----------



## Sliverfox

As far as freezing  more sweet corn,, I'm  done!
This morning  have wandered about the yard,,checking out  flowers , garden.
Took  some pictures of my clematis ,,not  sure  if its  blue or  white.

This afternoon is  doctor visit  with new  lady  doctor.
Tomorrow  morning will go in with hubby to see regular  doctor.
See what  doctor  thinks is  wrong with hubby,, bedsides overworking.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> As far as freezing  more sweet corn,, I'm  done!
> This morning  have wandered about the yard,,checking out  flowers , garden.
> Took  some pictures of my clematis ,,not  sure  if its  blue or  white.
> 
> This afternoon is  doctor visit  with new  lady  doctor.
> Tomorrow  morning will go in with hubby to see regular  doctor.
> See what  doctor  thinks is  wrong with hubby,, bedsides overworking.


I hope you are both fine.  As for overworking, hmm, yes, yes, I am sure that’s my problem.  Watching so much tv is hard, but I have to do my part to keep Comcast in business.


----------



## Aneeda72

Watered, moved plants, mulched, yelled at my husband, and yesterday got a haircut.  Second haircut in 6 months.  I’m on a roll.


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> Just can't imagine living with such high temps without A/C,  especially for sleeping
> Down here on the coast of Texas,   I'm so used to keeping my A/C at 68 degrees  24/7  all summer long.   Between the heat and humidity,  it would be unbearable to live otherwise.


That's exactly how we are in Spain with the AC... but it's just horrible _here _with these high temps and humidity. I've just been into town and on the way back I heard the radio weather report say that the promised storms and rain for this area for tonight which we've been looking forward to are not now going to happen... so no break in this for us until at least the end of the week..


----------



## JaniceM

Lately, on top of the usual stress factors and covid worries, there's been one aggravation after another. 
Yesterday there was such a wicked storm that electricity was out from morning til almost nighttime.. plus I found the caulking wasn't sufficient.  Also I acquired a number of what I hope is nothing more than harmless ant bites-  before and after the storm I was outside sitting on the ground which is something I never do. Storms are supposed to be off-and-on for days... which interferes with picking up work projects in addition to everything else.  

I still haven't found/made time to try to fix the other computer... or various other things that need my attention.  Including checking on posts/threads here... 

So all I actually accomplished today was going to the grocery store- which I'd been putting off for a couple of weeks and really needed to do.


----------



## Treacle

It was 34c Humidity 40% But managed to sort my little area out for putting pansies in for the winter later on. Wanted to make use of the space when greenhouse blew down.


----------



## Autumn

Nope.

It's in the high 90s, humidity off the charts and my AC is acting up.

Enough said?


----------



## squatting dog

2 pairs of sweat soaked shorts and shirts, and working between thunderstorms, I finally got the last of my water pipe hooked up and filled in the trench.  Now, I can fill pool without running miles of hose.


----------



## JustBonee

Autumn said:


> Nope.
> 
> It's in the high 90s, humidity off the charts and my AC is acting up.
> 
> Enough said?



It can really zap you of any energy.  Hope the A/C  problem gets fixed.


----------



## 911

Boring story———

This morning, I had to go to the bank. Beside the bank is a Starbucks, so I will usually grab a cup to go. On the way home, I decided to drive down to the fruit farm we generally visit to buy some fresh sweet corn and peaches. It’s only about an 8 mile drive into the country. I saw this well groomed man on the side of the road with his car and the hood was up. I also noticed that he had an out of state license plate. We don‘t see this much anymore with cell phones now, people will usually just call someone they know.

I felt compelled to stop. You know how it is; old habits are hard to break. He said that his car just stopped and wouldn’t start again. I told him there was a garage a few miles down the road and I could drop him there. He agreed and got in my SUV. He noticed my badge on the dash (actually, it’s only a decal), and we spoke about it for a moment when he said how ironic this was. I told him that I didn’t understand. He said he was a cop from NYC and last night, he had enough and decided to just throw in the towel, went back to his apartment, packed a bag and headed south. He had no idea where he was going. I knew (or thought I did) that he was either suffering from a breakdown of some type or was having a PTSD moment.

It was then that I asked him if he called the hotline. (We (Cops) have a hotline we can call when life is closing in on us.) He said no. I pulled over at a restaurant I frequent now and then and we went inside. We sat there for just over an hour talking about most everything. When we were finished, he had decided to go back home and speak with a Counselor. I think talking helped him. He was really having difficulty dealing with all that’s going on in the city. I think talking to his Counselor will be a big help for him.

We never know what some people are going through.


----------



## Lizzie00

911 said:


> Boring story———
> 
> This morning, I had to go to the bank. Beside the bank is a Starbucks, so I will usually grab a cup to go. On the way home, I decided to drive down to the fruit farm we generally visit to buy some fresh sweet corn and peaches. It’s only about an 8 mile drive into the country. I saw this well groomed man on the side of the road with his car and the hood was up. I also noticed that he had an out of state license plate. We don‘t see this much anymore with cell phones now, people will usually just call someone they know.
> 
> I felt compelled to stop. You know how it is; old habits are hard to break. He said that his car just stopped and wouldn’t start again. I told him there was a garage a few miles down the road and I could drop him there. He agreed and got in my SUV. He noticed my badge on the dash (actually, it’s only a decal), and we spoke about it for a moment when he said how ironic this was. I told him that I didn’t understand. He said he was a cop from NYC and last night, he had enough and decided to just throw in the towel, went back to his apartment, packed a bag and headed south. He had no idea where he was going. I knew (or thought I did) that he was either suffering from a breakdown of some type or was having a PTSD moment.
> 
> It was then that I asked him if he called the hotline. (We (Cops) have a hotline we can call when life is closing in on us.) He said no. I pulled over at a restaurant I frequent now and then and we went inside. We sat there for just over an hour talking about most everything. When we were finished, he had decided to go back home and speak with a Counselor. I think talking helped him. He was really having difficulty dealing with all that’s going on in the city. I think talking to his Counselor will be a big help for him.
> 
> We never know what some people are going through.


sounds like divine intervention to me...you did really, really good


----------



## hollydolly

911 said:


> Boring story———
> 
> This morning, I had to go to the bank. Beside the bank is a Starbucks, so I will usually grab a cup to go. On the way home, I decided to drive down to the fruit farm we generally visit to buy some fresh sweet corn and peaches. It’s only about an 8 mile drive into the country. I saw this well groomed man on the side of the road with his car and the hood was up. I also noticed that he had an out of state license plate. We don‘t see this much anymore with cell phones now, people will usually just call someone they know.
> 
> I felt compelled to stop. You know how it is; old habits are hard to break. He said that his car just stopped and wouldn’t start again. I told him there was a garage a few miles down the road and I could drop him there. He agreed and got in my SUV. He noticed my badge on the dash (actually, it’s only a decal), and we spoke about it for a moment when he said how ironic this was. I told him that I didn’t understand. He said he was a cop from NYC and last night, he had enough and decided to just throw in the towel, went back to his apartment, packed a bag and headed south. He had no idea where he was going. I knew (or thought I did) that he was either suffering from a breakdown of some type or was having a PTSD moment.
> 
> It was then that I asked him if he called the hotline. (We (Cops) have a hotline we can call when life is closing in on us.) He said no. I pulled over at a restaurant I frequent now and then and we went inside. We sat there for just over an hour talking about most everything. When we were finished, he had decided to go back home and speak with a Counselor. I think talking helped him. He was really having difficulty dealing with all that’s going on in the city. I think talking to his Counselor will be a big help for him.
> 
> We never know what some people are going through.


You were destined to be his Guardian Angel... for sure!! Fascinating story.. thanks for sharing


----------



## doat

Took my two youngest grandkids to see an animated dinosaur exhibit. That’s what its all about for me these days.  Wonderful being with them, I have been blessed.


----------



## Keesha

Yes. I watched tv, had a nap, ate some fluffy pancakes and lazed about all day. It was great. 
Of course I took our girls out for a walk to the river where they cooled off some. I didn’t accomplish much of anything today but I’m ok with that. Not all days need to be productive. After all, we are human beings not human do’ers.


----------



## MarciKS

*I worked 2 different positions at work today. I've done enough. LOL*


----------



## Ruthanne

Today I accomplished being up early and got to the e-check place and BMV.  I was first in line at the E-check and got to the BMV as one of the first to arrive.  Got my new plates and sticker.  Then I went grocery shopping and got a @%#$ load of groceries to last for some time.  I feel good I got all that over with.  

Also accomplished getting myself out of a funk I've been in for days.  I feel more strength and energy after having a good talk to myself!


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> Today I accomplished being up early and got to the e-check place and BMV.  I was first in line at the E-check and got to the BMV as one of the first to arrive.  Got my new plates and sticker.  Then I went grocery shopping and got a @%#$ load of groceries to last for some time.  I feel good I got all that over with.
> 
> Also accomplished getting myself out of a funk I've been in for days.  I feel more strength and energy after having a good talk to myself!


*I think I caught your funk.   *


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> *I think I caught your funk.  *


Oh I'm sorry.  I hope you can pull out of. It okay.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> Oh I'm sorry.  I hope you can pull out of. It okay.


*I will eventually. I just wish I could figure out what I need to do with myself to make me feel better.*


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> *I will eventually. I just wish I could figure out what I need to do with myself to make me feel better.*


Sometimes soul-searching helps.  I know it did for me at least.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> Sometimes soul-searching helps.  I know it did for me at least.


Not sure what to look for. LOL


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> Not sure what to look for. LOL


I identified my problem and then did self talk and corrected my faulty beliefs.  I looked back to a time when I was doing better and knew I could do better again as I'm a strong person.  I think we have all the answers within us and they come to us with time.  These are such hard, stressful times and make a lot of us feel down.  Give yourself a break, you are doing good to just make it through all this time of the pandemic and still well.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Today I accomplished being up early and got to the e-check place and BMV.  I was first in line at the E-check and got to the BMV as one of the first to arrive.  Got my new plates and sticker.  Then I went grocery shopping and got a @%#$ load of groceries to last for some time.  I feel good I got all that over with.
> 
> Also accomplished getting myself out of a funk I've been in for days.  I feel more strength and energy after having a good talk to myself!


I'm so happy to hear you've been re-energised ..hopefully that feeling will last for as long as you want it.. 

In the meantime, can you explain to we Non Americans who don't know what a an ''e-check place is... and a BMV ?''...the last I'm presuming is like our MOT where you get your car checked annually etc.. correct me if I'm wrong obviously.. ..but pray tell what is an e-check place ?


----------



## Aneeda72

MarciKS said:


> *I will eventually. I just wish I could figure out what I need to do with myself to make me feel better.*


Well, you can come over to my house and help with the yard and I’ll supply pizza, pasta, and ice cream for lunch.  We will eat the ice cream first.  Then the pasta and pizza, more ice cream, sit on my tiny patio in my plastic patio chairs and direct my husband to the work we want him to finish.

Heck, I am in a really generous mood, go ahead, take him home with you and make him work at your house.  Hmm, do you have a really big dog house for him to stay in?  You will need one.  
Cheer up fast @MarciKS-a woman is running for Vice President, (not a political statement), it’s the age AQUARUS-or something like that 

I mulched my roses this morning.  The black mulch looks great against the red and pink and green of the roses.  Thank heaven I just ran out of mulch.  My everything hurts.


----------



## Sliverfox

Made a trip  to the grocery stores early this morning.
Think I got everything I need.


----------



## StarSong

Quick trip to the grocery store to stock up on produce and a few other things.  Got what I needed.


hollydolly said:


> I'm so happy to hear you've been re-energised ..hopefully that feeling will last for as long as you want it..
> 
> In the meantime, can you explain to we Non Americans who don't know what a an ''e-check place is... and a BMV ?''...the last I'm presuming is like our MOT where you get your car checked annually etc.. correct me if I'm wrong obviously.. ..but pray tell what is an e-check place ?


E-check is an emissions check service station.  DMV and BMV refer to Department or Bureau of Motor Vehicles.  Those are run by individual states.  You get your car certified for emissions before completing registration at the DMV.  In California the emissions info is submitted electronically to the DMV and the rest of the paperwork can be managed online by the vehicle owner.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Quick trip to the grocery store to stock up on produce and a few other things.  Got what I needed.
> 
> E-check is an emissions check service station.  DMV and BMV refer to Department or Bureau of Motor Vehicles.  Those are run by individual states.  You get your car certified for emissions before completing registration at the DMV.  In California the emissions info is submitted electronically to the DMV and the rest of the paperwork can be managed online by the vehicle owner.


 I see, thanks for that. Here in the UK we all get our Emissions tested as part of our annual MOT


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I see, thanks for that. Here in the UK we all get our Emissions tested as part of our annual MOT


Had to look up MOT to learn it is Ministry of Transport.  Apparently the same as our DMV/BMV.


----------



## Pecos

I have not accomplished very much so far, other than my regular daily chores and getting the trash out to the street and reading the paper. Today is my day to wash the sheets.
Yesterday I did get: some bloodwork done at the Doctor's Office, applied my cat's monthly flea treatment, added air to all of our tires, checked all of the flashlight batteries, refilled the bird feeders, paid bills, and had a "so-so" workout before getting a "so-so" nap. Dinner, however, was great.
Today, I plan to get a better nap, and another great dinner.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I'm so happy to hear you've been re-energised ..hopefully that feeling will last for as long as you want it..
> 
> In the meantime, can you explain to we Non Americans who don't know what a an ''e-check place is... and a BMV ?''...the last I'm presuming is like our MOT where you get your car checked annually etc.. correct me if I'm wrong obviously.. ..but pray tell what is an e-check place ?


The Echeck is an emissions check on cars-so they pollute less and yes it is like your MOT and it is not always annually here but as often as each state requires and BMV is Bureau of Motor Vehicles where we get our registration and license plates for our cars.  I have to get the e-check every 2 years.  

Thank you for your wishes for me on being re-energized--it is in a psychological sense which often can help the physical, too.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I have not accomplished very much so far, other than my regular daily chores and getting the trash out to the street and reading the paper. Today is my day to wash the sheets.
> Yesterday I did get: some bloodwork done at the Doctor's Office, applied my cat's monthly flea treatment, added air to all of our tires, checked all of the flashlight batteries, refilled the bird feeders, paid bills, and had a "so-so" workout before getting a "so-so" nap. Dinner, however, was great.
> Today, I plan to get a better nap, and another great dinner.


Wow, that sounds like you got quite a bit done!  For me getting chores done is a big accomplishment in that!  It's nice to have a sense things are getting done.  I hope your bloodwork comes out good.


----------



## Aneeda72

So directed husband to empty the raised bed (I should have been a director , I’m good at it) because we are moving it.  Our neighbor, the hoarder has moved a lot of his hoard up against our common fence.  He wanted us to give him our 8 feet of side yard to use.  Hmm, no.  He is upset.

We will put a fence in front of the chain link fence, problem solved.  So using the old soil in the raised bed to start and fill in next to the driveway, which is way short of soil.  Husband moved the soil. Then we went to Lowe’s, ok my very favorite place.  Bought new soil.  Wait!  Wait!

OMHeck, clearance plants, be still my heart.  I’ve been looking for grass to go on clearance.  There, there it is, 10 regular price 3 clearance price.  Hmm.  Ok, look these two climbing half dead flowers are 1, hmm.

Grab the two flowers, grab the grass, go to the check stand.  These flowers are a dollar, can I have all these grasses, 13 grasses, for a dollar each as well.   Old fat lady with a walker, old fat man with a veteran“s hat perched on his head, YUP, she says.  SCORE!

Now we go home, he goes back to bed (he works nights) and I go to finish the watering.  Ugh, it’s so hot.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Had to look up MOT to learn it is Ministry of Transport.  Apparently the same as our DMV/BMV.


Yes , that's what I was saying, but also we get our Emissions checked as part of the MOT..


----------



## hollydolly

The heatwave has broken...Hurrah!!!! well at least for now... we have a Massive lightening storm, and torrential rain...just started about 10 minutes ago...and apparently been doing this further west of the county all day ( floods reported in most places)  , so we were fortunate we didn't get that earlier today while were out sawing wood to make shelves for the new office... ..lots of painting (ceiling and walls), sanding down, shelves being made and re-positioned,

Thankfully everything had been put back into the barns and sheds , including all the garden furniture cushions before the rain started.. ..another hour or so and it will be dark anyway


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> The heatwave has broken...Hurrah!!!! well at least for now... we have a Massive lightening storm, and torrential rain...just started about 10 minutes ago...and apparently been doing this further west of the county all day ( floods reported in most places)  , so we were fortunate we didn't get that earlier today while were out sawing wood to make shelves for the new office... ..lots of painting (ceiling and walls), sanding down, shelves being made and re-positioned,
> 
> Thankfully everything had been put back into the barns and sheds , including all the garden furniture cushions before the rain started.. ..another hour or so and it will be dark anyway


Send some rain my way!  

My husband is no long allowed to use an electric saw.  Last time he sawed the end of one finger off and badly cut two others cause he didn’t need to use the safety.  The paramedic asked me to go look for his finger piece so it could be sewed back on.

. Yeah, like that was going to happen-not.


----------



## Pepper

The thing I want most to accomplish is not bothering myself for the day, and I'm getting better at it.


----------



## MarciKS

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, you can come over to my house and help with the yard and I’ll supply pizza, pasta, and ice cream for lunch.  We will eat the ice cream first.  Then the pasta and pizza, more ice cream, sit on my tiny patio in my plastic patio chairs and direct my husband to the work we want him to finish.
> 
> Heck, I am in a really generous mood, go ahead, take him home with you and make him work at your house.  Hmm, do you have a really big dog house for him to stay in?  You will need one.
> Cheer up fast @MarciKS-a woman is running for Vice President, (not a political statement), it’s the age AQUARUS-or something like that
> 
> I mulched my roses this morning.  The black mulch looks great against the red and pink and green of the roses.  Thank heaven I just ran out of mulch.  My everything hurts.


There's definitely something about 2020 that's HAIRY alright! LOL
I'll take the food. You can keep the husband.


----------



## Aneeda72

MarciKS said:


> There's definitely something about 2020 that's HAIRY alright! LOL
> I'll take the food. You can keep the husband.


Yup, there are some things you can’t even give away even when they are free


----------



## hollydolly

Lots of things are being accomplished in  this house in the name of renovation, and a very capable O/H... currently he's fitting new skirting boards in the new office room .

I've put my back out,  it's _very_ painful, caused by helping with the renovations, and lifting things that are far too heavy..., screamed trying to get out of bed this morning..  so I'm getting around slowly using canes.. but I've still managed albeit very carefully and deliberately  to get the laundry done this morning.. and have a shower.. That's a *huge *achievement at the moment


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Lots of things are being accomplished in  this house in the name of renovation, and a very capable O/H... currently he's fitting new skirting boards in the new office room .
> 
> I've put my back out,  it's _very_ painful, caused by helping with the renovations, and lifting things that are far too heavy..., screamed trying to get out of bed this morning..  so I'm getting around slowly using canes.. but I've still managed albeit very carefully and deliberately  to get the laundry done this morning.. and have a shower.. That's a *huge *achievement at the moment


OHHHHHHHHH, Holly..........Be nicer to your back, avoid heavy things, pain is no fun.......get better.


----------



## RadishRose

not yet.......


----------



## Camper6

I have a bucket list ready to go.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Lots of things are being accomplished in  this house in the name of renovation, and a very capable O/H... currently he's fitting new skirting boards in the new office room .
> 
> I've put my back out,  it's _very_ painful, caused by helping with the renovations, and lifting things that are far too heavy..., screamed trying to get out of bed this morning..  so I'm getting around slowly using canes.. but I've still managed albeit very carefully and deliberately  to get the laundry done this morning.. and have a shower.. That's a *huge *achievement at the moment


Rest, rest, rest, you get better soon!


----------



## Keesha

OMG! Today’s Friday? What? I won’t tell you what day I thought it was! 

Yesterday I took the girls for an hour walk, jogged for 1/2 an hour, transplanted my pot plants, mowed the back lawn, pulled a wheel barrel full of weeds, did 2 loads of laundry and vacuumed.

This morning I slept in which rarely happens but it felt surprisingly good.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Power washed the front porch this morning..Quit early as the temp is going to 105!!!

Power washed the back patio yesterday..


----------



## CindyLouWho

Day off from work....plan to workout, soak up a few minutes of sun (Vit D), and organize some things in the house, supposed to rain later today.  A day to chill.


----------



## JustBonee

Too hot for much around here,   but I did manage to get three cases of water out of the back of my car,  and up to my 3rd floor apartment this morning. 
I might do something else later ....


----------



## Macfan

Yes, I survived  . Don...


----------



## Pecos

It is Field Day Friday around here and I am midway through my cleaning chores. I've gotten my office cleaned up, the patio cleaned, the front porch squared away, and the sunroom, kitchen, and bathroom ready for my wife to work her magic.

Now I am off to a "date" with the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Aneeda72

Bought more grass


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> OMG! Today’s Friday? What? I won’t tell you what day I thought it was!
> 
> Yesterday I took the girls for an hour walk, jogged for 1/2 an hour, transplanted my pot plants, mowed the back lawn, pulled a wheel barrel full of weeds, did 2 loads of laundry and vacuumed.
> 
> This morning I slept in which rarely happens but it felt surprisingly good.


You just can't stay away from those weeds can you Keesha?


----------



## Camper6

Ruthanne said:


> You just can't stay away from those weeds can you Keesha?


Never pull weeds.  They are perennials.  They will sprout from the roots which you can't get all out if you just pull them.  The best time to do it is in the fall because then they won't be able to sprout in the spring.
The only thing that works on weeds is weed killer spray or fertilizer.  And don't mow the lawn before you spray.  And don't do it before a rain.  It has to go into the leaf.  Then hormones take over and they out grow themselves.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Lots of things are being accomplished in  this house in the name of renovation, and a very capable O/H... currently he's fitting new skirting boards in the new office room .
> 
> I've put my back out,  it's _very_ painful, caused by helping with the renovations, and lifting things that are far too heavy..., screamed trying to get out of bed this morning..  so I'm getting around slowly using canes.. but I've still managed albeit very carefully and deliberately  to get the laundry done this morning.. and have a shower.. That's a *huge *achievement at the moment


@hollydolly I hope your back will feel better soon I know back pain is a real pita.


----------



## Sliverfox

Went to Northeast PA , bought lots of peaches.
Gonna  be jamming them in  couple of days.
Believe its supposed to be cooler next week.

Peach pie will be on our  menu ,,too!


----------



## Pepper

*YES.  YES I DID!*
Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Did some cooking ahead:  2 kinds of cauliflower, roasted and cheesy casserole; baked sweet potatoes, cooking carrots with apples.  I listened to smooth jazz while I cooked and talked with my Prince Among Men on the phone.


----------



## Sliverfox

Started on the  damaged peaches to make  jam out of.
They are too green.
Going to have to finish  the batch I've started.

Sorted out one  basket &  put those  greenish ones in  different box.
Guess I'll be doing more sorting this afternoon.

Maybe I can enough ripe ones  for pie.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I'm leaving soon to have my first eye appointment in probably over 30 years.


----------



## grahamg

Yesterday I helped a mate treat a cow with a sore on its udder, to try to stop flies making it worse, and allow infections into the tissue.

Today may not sound so impressive, but I managed to put a very awkward, difficult to access 3/8" unc bolt in place, to hold a tractor starter motor firmly in position!    .


----------



## Pepper

Pepper said:


> *YES.  YES I DID!*
> Will let you know how it turns out.


ditto


----------



## Treacle

Yes I got two riddles correct today on this Forum. Not boasting of course


----------



## Sliverfox

Looked  at  cut  up peaches and stopped,, sweetened them.
We'll eat them,, as  they are.

Crossing fingers  that   peaches don't rot before I get to make jam.


----------



## Aneeda72

I planted 40 grass today, 9 yesterday.  13 or so to go, made husband dig the holes, I plopped then in the holes and covered them up.  I sit on a foot stool while I do this due to my back issues.  In fact, I do everything in the yard sitting on a foot stool.  See, wherever I go I can be a couch potato.


----------



## MickaC

As far as today is going.........a big zero day.
BUT.....
 Had a good week over all.......mowed grass......moved 2 yards of stones to my raised garden that i'm creating in the back......stones are on the driveway in the front, hauling them to the back.......counted 14 loads, using my 4 wheel cart, with a manual hoist.......my cart is a little bigger than a wheelbarrow......they didn't go as far as i thought they would......so i ordered another 2 yards.
If you're wondering why i had them dumped in the front......much easier shovelling them off of cement than the ground.

Had a major cleanup in the garage.......what i don't use very often, went to the storage shed, had 2 sitting benches in there, took one out, didn't need both in there, it'll go somewhere by my raised garden.
Lots of room in the garage now.

Did more sorting in the house as well.
All in all, had a good week.


----------



## Camper6

grahamg said:


> Yesterday I helped a mate treat a cow with a sore on its udder, to try to stop flies making it worse, and allow infections into the tissue.
> 
> Today may not sound so impressive, but I managed to put a very awkward, difficult to access 3/8" unc bolt in place, to hold a tractor starter motor firmly in position!    .


I'm impressed.  I've been there and done that plenty of times. And dropped the nut a few times as well while trying.   Sometimes only an open end wrench will work on both sides.
It needs two people.


----------



## Pappy

NO........


----------



## Della

Let the dog out, let the dog back in, fed the dog, cleaned a bathroom, took a shower, did a load of clothes, ate lunch, took a nap with the dog, played three games of on-line hearts, lost them all, turned on NPR to listen to "Moth Radio Hour," was too late, caught a show about how to cook a whole hog, made cookies instead.


----------



## Don M.

I had another "pyromaniac" day today.  I had a pile of tree limbs at the edge of the yard, and a big old stump nearby.  So, I put a burn barrel on the stump and burned up all the branches.  The stump will probably smolder for the next day or two, and then, at some point, I can dig it up with my tractor.  This is a good time of year to do this kind of stuff, as everything is nice and green...no danger of starting a forest fire.  
Now, a few minutes to cool down, then take a good shower, eat Supper, then probably fall asleep in the recliner with the TV on.


----------



## -Oy-

Had a lovely day out with Mrs Oy. We rode the "North Pennine Staycation Express" a heritage diesel hauled first class train along the famous Settle & Carlisle Railway from Skipton to Appleby and back, with a 3 hour break in Appleby for a walk about and some nice food. (Ok ok a beer too!)  Of course - I took photos


----------



## J-Kat

I'm finished for the day but I think I did more than I realized:

Gave the old dog her five daily pills
Fed the old dog and the young dog
Made up the bed and cleaned the master bathroom
Made space in the storage room for some clutter I finally got off my kitchen cabinets.  
Broke down some cardboard boxes and loaded up the recycle bin for Tuesday's pickup.  
Searched for some copycat Starbucks recipes to use with my new Nespresso machine
Used the leaf blower on the patio
Watered container plants on patio


----------



## MarciKS

Got my bills paid. Got some wash done. Ordered pizza. Made up my grocery list for tomorrow. Called my mother. Took a nap.


----------



## Sliverfox

This afternoon,, Hubby & I picked blueberries.
 I'll  wash& freeze them.
Seems  no one wanted to pick  blueberries, even tho they were free for the picking.


----------



## MarciKS

Sliverfox said:


> This afternoon,, Hubby & I picked blueberries.
> I'll  wash& freeze them.
> Seems  no one wanted to pick  blueberries, even tho they were free for the picking.


*Where do you get to pick free blueberries?*


----------



## CindyLouWho

Anything accomplished....guess so....although I was up til 3 am last night, couldn't sleep, so in turn, slept in this morning, which i rarely ever do. Hate when that happens.

Went outside in the sun with my coffee this morning, then we had severe thunderstorms,  so did a super fun 1 hr workout on my mini-trampoline (that I had on my iPad), and also did a 1 hr Essentrics workout.  I didn't want to use my dvds and have the TV on, since the lightning was so intense.

Then, had some spinach-mushroom pizza and a beer.

Can think of other things I'd rather be doing on a Saturday night,  but guess it's off to get lost in my dvr shows I've taped and live vicariously through them until I get back some assemblance of what my life used to be like. (Not related to Covid)

Such is life....for...now.


----------



## peppermint

We were taking care of our son and daughter's  in law's doggie...She is a sweat dog....We have fence around the yard so she couldn't get out...
She kept on going by the pine trees...They are very high....She seemed to know a doggie was over the gate...She didn't bark she just
stayed there and every once and a while she would come over to us....Then she would run around the pool and come back and get some
water in the bowl...She never barked....Our son and daughter in law are back home, and we miss our friend....
I know our son will be over tomorrow, he takes doggie in the car ..  She loves it....  That was our 2 days with doggie....


----------



## squatting dog

Rapidly becoming an underground success.   Just re-sealed another Injector pump on a friends tractor. That makes 4 in the last month. Been putting away that money to use in the motor home as we're getting her ready to hit the road.
Also sanded and re-stained a headboard we picked up on marketplace for the bed. 
Along with the usual walk around the property trails with the little furry ones. 
Did find time to take a dip in the pool as it's been in the high 90's.


----------



## grahamg

MickaC said:


> As far as today is going.........a big zero day.
> BUT.....(Break)
> If you're wondering why i had them dumped in the front, (2 yards of stone)....much easier shovelling them off of cement than the ground.
> 
> Had a major cleanup in the garage.......what i don't use very often, went to the storage shed, had 2 sitting benches in there, took one out, didn't need both in there, it'll go somewhere by my raised garden.
> Lots of room in the garage now.
> 
> Did more sorting in the house as well.
> All in all, had a good week.


I wasn't wondering why stone was dumped in front yard, (I'd assumed tipper truck could not get round back), but I am now? Shovelling off a ply sheet at back might have been okay, unless you needed exercise wheeling stone?     .


----------



## Pecos

Normal chores today, but my BIG event was a trip to the liquor store for a bottle of good bourbon which will last about 5 months at the rate I drink it.


----------



## MarciKS

*Bottle of Crown lasts me a couple 3 months.*


Pecos said:


> Normal chores today, but my BIG event was a trip to the liquor store for a bottle of good bourbon which will last about 5 months at the rate I drink it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Once we got settled into this property  years ago.
Hubby  decided we needed to plant  blueberry bushes.

The first ones didn't  grow.
So he planted again,,only instead of  2  or 3 ,, he planted  8!
He spaced out  ripening times,,so  we have blueberries   most of the Summer.

Problem is I'm not a big fan of blueberries.


----------



## AnnieA

Canned 22 half pints of peach butter. Bought 25 pounds of peaches Wednesday.  Gave 12 peaches to my aunt and parents and I ate a couple.  All the rest has simmered all day with key lime juice and a little sugar and is now in jars. And I'm tired!


----------



## MickaC

grahamg said:


> I wasn't wondering why stone was dumped in front yard, (I'd assumed tipper truck could not get round back), but I am now? Shovelling off a ply sheet at back might have been okay, unless you needed exercise wheeling stone?     .


No way to get into the back with the huff and loader. The plywood idea is a good one.......once i have the garden frames set in, i'll be gettin soil, hope to put a tarp down for the dirt to be dumped on........will have to use the driveway as well.


----------



## Ruthanne

AnnieA said:


> Canned 22 half pints of peach butter. Bought 25 pounds of peaches Wednesday.  Gave 12 peaches to my aunt and parents and I ate a couple.  All the rest has simmered all day with key lime juice and a little sugar and is now in jars. And I'm tired!


Ooh, that sounds so yummy!  I'd like to spread some on my rye bread along with a pat of butter!


----------



## Ruthanne

CinnamonSugar said:


> Did some cooking ahead:  2 kinds of cauliflower, roasted and cheesy casserole; baked sweet potatoes, cooking carrots with apples.  I listened to smooth jazz while I cooked and talked with my Prince Among Men on the phone.


Sounds like a real good time to me!


----------



## Ruthanne

911 said:


> Boring story———
> 
> This morning, I had to go to the bank. Beside the bank is a Starbucks, so I will usually grab a cup to go. On the way home, I decided to drive down to the fruit farm we generally visit to buy some fresh sweet corn and peaches. It’s only about an 8 mile drive into the country. I saw this well groomed man on the side of the road with his car and the hood was up. I also noticed that he had an out of state license plate. We don‘t see this much anymore with cell phones now, people will usually just call someone they know.
> 
> I felt compelled to stop. You know how it is; old habits are hard to break. He said that his car just stopped and wouldn’t start again. I told him there was a garage a few miles down the road and I could drop him there. He agreed and got in my SUV. He noticed my badge on the dash (actually, it’s only a decal), and we spoke about it for a moment when he said how ironic this was. I told him that I didn’t understand. He said he was a cop from NYC and last night, he had enough and decided to just throw in the towel, went back to his apartment, packed a bag and headed south. He had no idea where he was going. I knew (or thought I did) that he was either suffering from a breakdown of some type or was having a PTSD moment.
> 
> It was then that I asked him if he called the hotline. (We (Cops) have a hotline we can call when life is closing in on us.) He said no. I pulled over at a restaurant I frequent now and then and we went inside. We sat there for just over an hour talking about most everything. When we were finished, he had decided to go back home and speak with a Counselor. I think talking helped him. He was really having difficulty dealing with all that’s going on in the city. I think talking to his Counselor will be a big help for him.
> 
> We never know what some people are going through.


@911  That was a great thing you ran into him and set him on a better path.  I'm so glad to hear that police officers have a hotline they can call when things get rough on them--I have often wondered how they keep going dealing with so much trauma on a daily basis.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> The heatwave has broken...Hurrah!!!! well at least for now... we have a Massive lightening storm, and torrential rain...just started about 10 minutes ago...and apparently been doing this further west of the county all day ( floods reported in most places)  , so we were fortunate we didn't get that earlier today while were out sawing wood to make shelves for the new office... ..lots of painting (ceiling and walls), sanding down, shelves being made and re-positioned,
> 
> Thankfully everything had been put back into the barns and sheds , including all the garden furniture cushions before the rain started.. ..another hour or so and it will be dark anyway


I bet your redone rooms are going to be just great!  I wish I could paint my living room walls something other than this blah white that's on them now.  Can't do it because the fumes would harm my birdies.  They are sensitive to fumes.


----------



## Aneeda72

I bought blue star creeper as a ground cover a while back.  It was very expensive, paid full price, but it said it would grow in poor soil which is what I have.  Put in over two hundred tiny plants in the ground covering two pathways in my front lawn.

Apparently it grows in any soil but mine.    8 of the plants have died and so once again I am moving a horrific amount of little tiny plants to a different location.  I have moved about half of them.  Can only work in the cool of the morning with 95 plus weather by 9 o’clock.

Watering a side yard in anticipation of planting a different ground cover there.  Laid down mulch.  Getting close to finishing the front yard before winter.  YAY.  Back is hurting though, whine, whine.


----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished getting the oil changed on my car.  They tried to sell me the real expensive oil package but I didn't fall for that.  Yet, it wasn't the price I wanted to pay.  Oil has gone up quite a bit, though, so I'm not really surprised.  I also filled the gas tank up and the price was right!  I need to do the towels laundry but don't know if I will today yet.  I'm tired already and just feel like relaxing now.


----------



## jujube

I just got a covid test and am sitting in my car waiting for the results in about 15 minutes.  Man, i thought they were going to stick that swab deep enough in my nose to test my brains.  That hurt!


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> I just got a covid test and am sitting in my car waiting for the results in about 15 minutes.  Man, i thought they were going to stick that swab deep enough in my nose to test my brains.  That hurt!


Yup, I am never having this test, but the saliva test, sure.


----------



## Pecos

I did my morning chores, got in a walk while it was still relatively cool, washed and folded the dark clothes and took my afternoon nap.
Right now I am sitting here with my cat in my lap contemplating the world. She is not any happier about the way things are going than I am. Neither of us has a plan yet, but we are working on it.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I bet your redone rooms are going to be just great!  I wish I could paint my living room walls something other than this blah white that's on them now.  Can't do it because the fumes would harm my birdies.  They are sensitive to fumes.


Can you not get odour free paint , Ruthanne ?...I do know that pets especially birds are susceptible to paint odours as you say..   https://www.little-knights.co.uk/blogs/news/the-best-bird-safe-paint


----------



## Don M.

Today I hooked up the brush hog to my tractor and mowed our walking trail through the woods....probably about 1/2 mile.  The weeds were all waist high or more, but now we have a nice wide path again for a walk.  One of the son-in-laws has a tree stand set up for his Fall bow hunting, and now he can get to it.  Enroute, I found 6 big dead trees...2 of which are already on the ground, so when October arrives, I'll get the chainsaw out, and add them to my Winter firewood pile.  At least we are having a few mild days...unusual for this time of year....so I'll get a bunch of mowing done this week.


----------



## hollydolly

My  new office room is coming along nicely, although everything has had to be put on hold now  until the weekend while hubs is at work this week. he's a perfectionist so there would have been no question of hurrying through it just to get it finished  quickly..  The ceiling and walls are all done, the coving and the skirting boards are all on.. the lights have been re-affixed... so the major work is done.. . I would usually help but I put my back out a few days ago, and although I'm able to walk properly again, the back isn't up to doing any moving of heavy furniture yet!!

In other news, today I did manage to get one freezer emptied into another (just) ..because I'm expecting a deliver of a new larger Freezer this week and they'll remove the old one for me at the same time, so it had to be emptied and defrosted. 

I also got  3 large Sacks filled with clothing to donate. ( 70 items I'm serious)...  All in perfect condition, many of it unworn and still with price tags on, but now I'm retired I just don't wear the same amount of clothes that I used to, and we need the space ! I have to say I had to steal myself to give the new stuff away, but most of it is a size too small now anyway ....so I'll get that taken to the shops when my back feels strong enough to drive

Cooked sausages mash & baked beans for dinner for me... and a Vegan Spag Bol for hubs tonight when he got home from work... washed up, dried up...  checked in on my daughter who had a massive bush fire on her mountain yesterday.. all out now thanks to the Air and land  fireman , but very scary for a while because she could see the flames from her porch  


Almost 9pm now and almost dark , so I'll just sit and read the forum, and upload some videos to my Youtube channel , and have a rest


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Can you not get odour free pain , Ruthanne ?...I do know that pets especially birds are susceptible to paint odours as you say..   https://www.little-knights.co.uk/blogs/news/the-best-bird-safe-paint


I don't believe that they make any that is totally odor-free which is what my birds would need.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yep! Made my breakfast of: 2 fried eggs, one potato (fried), 4 strips of bacon, 1 toast and two cups of coffee. Loaded, ran and emptied dishwasher. Wash/dry pillow cases and towels. Changed bed sheets and put on pillow cases. 

This evening, will make supper for us of: baked shrimp and crunchy fish fillet, oven French Fries, Bud Light and a shot of Jose' Cuervo.


----------



## hollydolly

ClassicRockr said:


> Yep! Made my breakfast of: 2 fried eggs, one potato (fried), 4 strips of bacon, 1 toast and two cups of coffee. Loaded, ran and emptied dishwasher. Wash/dry pillow cases and towels. Changed bed sheets and put on pillow cases.
> 
> This evening, will make supper for us of: baked shrimp and crunchy fish fillet, oven French Fries, Bud Light and a shot of Jose' Cuervo.


Hey Cody nice to see you again.... hope all is well with you and Mrs C


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I don't believe that they make any that is totally odor-free which is what my birds would need.


The link I gave you Ruthanne says their paint is 100 % odour free and safe for birds and even cages and toys   but I understand your reticence


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> The link I gave you Ruthanne says their paint is 100 % odour free and safe for birds and even cages and toys   but I understand your reticence


Thank you I must have missed the link I'll take a look at it.


----------



## jujube

Yay! Test was negative.


----------



## Keesha

Today I jogged 1/2 an hour, walked 1 hour, had a nap and cleaned and polished the living room dining room. Vacuumed , cleaned the window          inside and outside, rearranged the furniture. It’s much nicer this way.


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> Today I jogged 1/2 an hour, walked 1 hour, had a nap and cleaned and polished the living room dining room. Vacuumed , cleaned the window          inside and outside, rearranged the furniture. It’s much nicer this way.


Wow, you did it all didn't you?  I'd like to have a day like that!


----------



## PamfromTx

Didn't accomplish much today; it was a blur of a day.  Did some cleaning and rearranging cabinets.  Slept this afternoon for about 2 hours.  Now, I'm wide awake.  Received a call from a cousin back home.

The biggest surprise was receiving a huge flower arrangement from another cousin in Austin, Texas.  It was quite a surprise.


----------



## Sliverfox

Lovely flowers.
What a nice surprise.


----------



## hollydolly

How lovely to receive those beautiful  flowers  @pamelasmithwick ...


----------



## hollydolly

Not done too much this morning, after getting quite a bit done yesterday.

Just dusted off  all the cobwebs that gather every night  on the trellis just outside my back door , but it means climbing onto a ladder to do it.. so I had to haul the big ladders out of the barn at the end of the garden to climb up to reach, and while I was up there I cleaned down the very top of the window kitchen  frames , the part you can never see ordinarily. 

Got all the recycling out ready for the bin collections.. and  I dried out the inside of our old chest freezer after I defrosted it yesterday.  ready for collection when our new one arrives .. 

I watched a documentary on TV as to  how Baked beans are made and then canned.. absolutely fascinating high tech stuff, I'm amazed that after all that goes into making them, that they cost so little to buy for the consumer. 

Showery off and on, with thunderstorms due today , so no going out for a walk today


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

When we were about to get hit with the hurricane last week I brought in some of my decorative items that were outside and put them on the porch, garden flags, wreaths from the doors and a few other items that could have been destroyed.
Today I was going to put them back outside and decided not to. We aren't expecting company during the last part of the summer so I cleaned it all up and put it in our basement for next year.
I left a few things in the front but as far as I'm concerned summer is over, just waiting for pumpkin time and nice brisk weather to enjoy my fall yard work and hopefully a healthier fall for everyone


----------



## ClassicRockr

hollydolly said:


> Hey Cody nice to see you again.... hope all is well with you and Mrs C



We are doing ok, Holly. Contending with this virus thing and now wildfire smoke smell from a wildfire northwest of us. Want to take our boat again, but can't with this smoke smell. 
Funny, we moved back here to Colorado for things we did in the summer when we lived here before, but that sure hasn't happened!


----------



## Pappy

Actually yes. Went to Walmart to pick up a prescription and then down to my auto dealer to make an appointment to get its 6 months service. Had a soft tire they fixed too.


----------



## hollydolly

ClassicRockr said:


> We are doing ok, Holly. Contending with this virus thing and now wildfire smoke smell from a wildfire northwest of us. Want to take our boat again, but can't with this smoke smell.
> Funny, we moved back here to Colorado for things we did in the summer when we lived here before, but that sure hasn't happened!


Yes it's been a terrible year for everyone hasn't it . in one way or another?.. sorry you have wildfires there at the moment, my daughter has had them this week on her mountain, so close she could see the flames, which was very scary... 
We're desperate to get out to see our Daughter, and to get to our home in Spain but of course we can't currently because there's a blanket 2 week quarantine on anyone visiting Spain or returning ...we can only hope that this time next year we'll be singing from a much better and healthier hymn sheet


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> Wow, you did it all didn't you?  I'd like to have a day like that!


Yes but sleep almost 12 hours last night which is so unlike me. I’ve decided to give our house a complete overhaul. We have most of our new kitchen cabinets in now which is very exciting. It’s taking a while but it’s getting done at least 


pamelasmithwick said:


> Didn't accomplish much today; it was a blur of a day.  Did some cleaning and rearranging cabinets.  Slept this afternoon for about 2 hours.  Now, I'm wide awake.  Received a call from a cousin back home.
> 
> The biggest surprise was receiving a huge flower arrangement from another cousin in Austin, Texas.  It was quite a surprise.  View attachment 118553


See! You are loved . Much more important than being sexy. IMO


----------



## Barbiegirl

Completed a French lesson, finished some thank you notes, put in an Amazon order, and sent an e-greeting. That's enough for one morning!


----------



## Pecos

I did all my morning chores and then modified the gate we had set up to keep puppy Daisy in the kitchen. She had learned that she could jump over it which is something that none of our other Bichons did, and we have had five of them over the last 25 years. Even our English Setter never jumped over it.

I added six inches to the height.

That solution lasted about 45 seconds.

It is back to the Drawing Board for me. Daisy is the most energetic, entertaining, and mischievous puppy we have ever had, she likes to run free, and she does not believe in going to jail in the kitchen when she is naughty. She is also way too smart for her own good.


----------



## Sliverfox

Monday got the peach jam  made.
Today freezing peaches for winter eating.


----------



## Ruthanne

Accomplished getting my car battery jumped by the roadside assistance co. I am with.  Now I'm really glad I signed up for a year with them for 26.00  Through an auto care garage that would have probably cost me at least $150.00 I'm guessing.  Took a short ride and then to the drug store to pick up a prescription.


----------



## Ruthanne

@hollydolly I have bookmarked that paint website with the link your provided.  Not sure if they have that particular paint here in the states but when I can afford to buy it or something comparable I will.  I also still have an injured hand and wrist.  I'm seeing a doctor on Friday about it.  I couldn't paint now with my hand and wrist the way they are but if it ever gets better I have the bookmarked link--thanks, again!


----------



## Aneeda72

Dryer quit last night, called to have the repair guy.  It’s still under warrant.  LG is off my like list.  Got more little plants moved and replanted so only 40 to go.  Doing the watering which takes forever.  Removed some annals that apparently done blooming.  Making progress with the front yard for sure.

Off to Costco for groceries and Home Depot to buy a clothes line,


----------



## MickaC

Got all but 2 cart full of stones moved to my project in the back.....that was yesterday......used 4 yards of stones, the area was bigger than i thought.
Today, doing some leveling with the stones......set up my 3 raised garden frames.....next task.....is to set the frames in place and level them.
In the hot weather days, only work outside in mornings and after supper......yesterday was 31, today is 33.
Broke down the cartons the frames were in, for recycle.
Now.......the big job next is......filling them up with soil......i know i will need a tarp to unload the dirt on......need 3 yards......but where will i have it dumped......thinking on the other side of my east fence in the back......but.......have a spread of smaller stones to keep things cleaner.....will be some hard pushing with my cart.
Will have to do some thinking on where to dump the dirt.
Very pleased how my project has turned out.

Always start my day with some daily cleaning chores....very seldom miss a day.

I'll do some snaps, when the raised garden gets more presentable.


----------



## Treacle

hollydolly said:


> Lots of things are being accomplished in  this house in the name of renovation, and a very capable O/H... currently he's fitting new skirting boards in the new office room .
> 
> I've put my back out,  it's _very_ painful, caused by helping with the renovations, and lifting things that are far too heavy..., screamed trying to get out of bed this morning..  so I'm getting around slowly using canes.. but I've still managed albeit very carefully and deliberately  to get the laundry done this morning.. and have a shower.. That's a *huge *achievement at the moment


@hollydolly . I just wanted to say I hope your back is improving. Take care now.


----------



## hollydolly

Treacle said:


> @hollydolly . I just wanted to say I hope your back is improving. Take care now.


Bless you Treacle... it is getting better, slowly but I'm managing to get around without any help from the walking sticks, and getting things done carefully.. I'm not very patient tho'..so I tend to do more than I should..


----------



## peppermint

The first thing in the morning, I have my coffee...I then started the washing machine to load the week's clothes....Then the dryer....I just folded
the clothes....I went outside with hubby, he was fixing the robot for the pool....He just bought a new part....I did some things outside in the yard..
We are going to cut the lawn in a while....Not going anywhere....We did get food at the supermarket last Saturday....Will last for a while...
In the freezer and the Fridge....Be Well, everyone....♥


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Aneeda72 said:


> I think a sprained wrist is not only extremely painful but very inconvenient especially since it is your main hand.  Do you try and keep your arm in a sling?  I would have to do that to avoid using that side.
> 
> Yes, I often think I’ll like my shot.  Then I think I have to wait in the waiting room, then walk through the building and wait in the exam room, then walk to the procedure room and have the procedure, then to the procedure waiting room where I have to stay for 10 minutes or more.  Then walk through the building to get out.
> 
> It is major exposure in an HVAC building.  I don’t think I’m so much afraid as trying to be sensible.  Plus I think it might be my SI joint and not my spine.  Made an appointment with ortho.  But eventually I will get my shot.  I will have to be in less pain.  Just want to make sure the shot is done in the right place.
> 
> Sorry, this is off the subject, kind of.    But making the Appointment to go to the ortho is an accomplishment.


You are speaking my language with your SI joint and spine...
When I had the shots they did it with an ultrasound type of machine so they see that it’s going exactly where it’s needed.
There is a name for it but it escapes me at the moment.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning,I walked 7 blocks to grocery store,'PriceRite' hadn't been there in a couple of weeks.There prices are a bit cheaper than the other grocery store I go to.I just needed a couple of items.I was thinking of walking home but saw the bus coming,took that home instead This was my long walk of the day


----------



## Sunny

Went grocery shopping this morning, which I do every 2 weeks. I've got it down to a system. You really don't have to go more often than that, if you live alone.

This afternoon, did some minor chores and watched one episode of The Detectorists, which I love. (It's on Prime.)  But my one real accomplishment is that I wrote a few more of those postcards we're sending out, encouraging people to vote, and vote as early as possible.  I do a few postcards every day, before my poor old arm gets tired. I figure it's worthwhile.

This evening, family zoom session at 7:00, and then convention time at 9:00!


----------



## Butterfly

Aneeda72 said:


> Well Medicare requires a physical once a year



NO!  Medicare does NOT require a physical once a year.  Some of the advantage plans try to convince people that Medicare requires this, but Medicare does NOT.


----------



## Butterfly

MarciKS said:


> *I will eventually. I just wish I could figure out what I need to do with myself to make me feel better.*



If you figure it out, Ruthanne, please let me know what it is so I can try it.  Most all the things I used to do to get out of a funk can't be done now due to closures, etc.


----------



## Aneeda72

Butterfly said:


> NO!  Medicare does NOT require a physical once a year.  Some of the advantage plans try to convince people that Medicare requires this, but Medicare does NOT.


I don’t have an advantage plan, I have original Medicare, and it does require a physical every year.


----------



## Sliverfox

Neither  do I have the Medicare Advantage plan.
Going in tomorrow  morning  for the Wellness check.
Doctor's office is in the hospital.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Neither  do I have the Medicare Advantage plan.
> Going in tomorrow  morning  for the Wellness check.
> Doctor's office is in the hospital.


Husband and I have different doctors in different buildings and each requires a yearly Medicare physical.  I wonder why yours does not?


----------



## Nathan

Ruthanne said:


> Did you accomplish anything today?



According to my Fitbit tracker wristwatch I walked 5.78 miles this morning. 
Ate lunch.
Took nap.
Fixin' to fix dinner...


----------



## Don M.

I spent about 6 hours mowing the yard and meadow today.  We had perfect weather....high of 80 with little humidity.  It was almost like mowing hay since it has been so hot here that I didn't mow for almost 2 weeks.  Tomorrow is supposed to be equally nice, so I will get out the trimmer and go around the dozens of trees, etc.  Then, the heat and humidity can return.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am almost finished watering, and have settled down to watch the convention, although I already know whose going to be nominated .  (This was not a political statement just saying what I am accomplishing.)


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> I am almost finished watering, and have settled down to watch the convention, although I already know whose going to be nominated .  (This was not a political statement just saying what I am accomplishing.)


We will be watching it as well. We do like the format they are using a lot. We noticed last night that there is very little wasted time: people moving back and forth across a stage, lots of waiting, lots of clapping, and entertainment that one can actually enjoy because of better sound quality than you find in a convention center.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> We will be watching it as well. We do like the format they are using a lot. We noticed last night that there is very little wasted time: people moving back and forth across a stage, lots of waiting, lots of clapping, and entertainment that one can actually enjoy because of better sound quality than you find in a convention center.


When the various children sang at the beginning yesterday-it was so touching-filled my heart with joy and hope.


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> When the various children sang at the beginning yesterday-it was so touching-filled my heart with joy and hope.


Ours too.


----------



## Ruthanne

Today I accomplished getting a delivery from Aldi's.  I couldn't face going to the grocery store this week with how some don't wear masks or have them pulled down and employees coughing and sneezing in the store.  I was satisfied with the delivery.

I also got a load of laundry done--my clothes.  It's good to have that done at least.


----------



## Ruthanne

peppermint said:


> The first thing in the morning, I have my coffee...I then started the washing machine to load the week's clothes....Then the dryer....I just folded
> the clothes....I went outside with hubby, he was fixing the robot for the pool....He just bought a new part....I did some things outside in the yard..
> We are going to cut the lawn in a while....Not going anywhere....We did get food at the supermarket last Saturday....Will last for a while...
> In the freezer and the Fridge....Be Well, everyone....♥


Oh, it would be so nice to have a pool.  I haven't been swimming in years.  Can I come over and take a dip?


----------



## Ruthanne

moviequeen1 said:


> This morning,I walked 7 blocks to grocery store,'PriceRite' hadn't been there in a couple of weeks.There prices are a bit cheaper than the other grocery store I go to.I just needed a couple of items.I was thinking of walking home but saw the bus coming,took that home instead This was my long walk of the day


Wow, you walked 7 blocks!  Fantastic, and I bet you are in good shape (muscle-wise).


----------



## squatting dog

Got the hydraulic pump out of the neighbors tractor today. No easy task, as that bugger is heavy. 
Not looking forward to the re-install.


----------



## Aneeda72

Planted the rest of the plants, there were 55, ugh.    Front yard needs some tune ups but it is done, thank heaven.  Went to Costco they were out of paper plates yesterday, but had them today.  Towels all dried on the dog run .  while at Costco go eye test and ordered reading glasses.

The regular eye surgeon i see, does not do glasses.  TV time, YAY.


----------



## hollydolly

Today it's 74 degrees and sunny. I had a new freezer delivered this morning at 8am , and the guys unwrapped it, and placed it in position in the shed for me, and then took the old chest freezer away and packaging away .

I've not been able to do anything aside from ''painfully'' stand and  wash the dishes  ,  due to my lower back pain, I can barely walk.. ... so  I sit a while here by the window,  with the sun beating through, with a heat pad on my back   then get up and walk very gingerly  up the garden to try and keep my back from locking completely..

Hope you're all having a better day.. thoughts and prayers  to those in the way of the Wild fires..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Today it's 74 degrees and sunny. I had a new freezer delivered this morning at 8am , and the guys unwrapped it, and placed it in position in the shed for me, and then took the old chest freezer away and packaging away .
> 
> I've not been able to do anything aside from ''painfully'' stand and  wash the dishes  ,  due to my lower back pain, I can barely walk.. ... so  I sit a while here by the window,  with the sun beating through, with a heat pad on my back   then get up and walk very gingerly  up the garden to try and keep my back from locking completely..
> 
> Hope you're all having a better day.. thoughts and prayers  to those in the way of the Wild fires..


Do you take a muscle relaxant, or does that not help? This happens to me occasionally .. not fun at all.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Do you take a muscle relaxant, or does that not help? This happens to me occasionally .. not fun at all.


I honestly have no idea what Muscle relaxant I can buy OTC, Pinky.. The Doctor used to prescribe Diazepam, but now they're not allowed to prescribe for very long, and apparently I ran out of time about a year ago. Naproxen, does nothing for me at all, which is what they tend to prescribe . I wish I new what I could take as a muscle relaxant, honestly


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I honestly have no idea what Muscle relaxant I can buy OTC, Pinky.. The Doctor used to prescribe Diazepam, but now they're not allowed to prescribe for very long, and apparently I ran out of time about a year ago. Naproxen, does nothing for me at all, which is what they tend to prescribe . I wish I new what I could take as a muscle relaxant, honestly


You most likely don't have the same brands as we do here. Have you consulted with your chemist? I know of one called Robaxacet (Methocarbamol and Acetaminophen). I take it very infrequently, but when I do, it works.


----------



## katlupe

Today I already brushed Rabbit and cleaned his cage. Before that I did my normal morning chores and now making breakfast.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> You most likely don't have the same brands as we do here. Have you consulted with your chemist? I know of one called Robaxacet (Methocarbamol and Acetaminophen). I take it very infrequently, but when I do, it works.


I'll have a look at that Pinks, thanks


----------



## Sliverfox

So far I haven't  done a whole  heck of a lot.
Put dogs blankets in the washer,, went to check  how much longer.

Darn washer  has stopped!

Didn't think  load was out of balance.
Punched start ,, back to start of  its  cycle.  grrr


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Today it's 74 degrees and sunny. I had a new freezer delivered this morning at 8am , and the guys unwrapped it, and placed it in position in the shed for me, and then took the old chest freezer away and packaging away .
> 
> I've not been able to do anything aside from ''painfully'' stand and  wash the dishes  ,  due to my lower back pain, I can barely walk.. ... so  I sit a while here by the window,  with the sun beating through, with a heat pad on my back   then get up and walk very gingerly  up the garden to try and keep my back from locking completely..
> 
> Hope you're all having a better day.. thoughts and prayers  to those in the way of the Wild fires..


Try ice instead of heat.  If something is swollen, heat is not helping.  After I get spinal shots it’s ice rights away, every 15 minutes, up to two days.  Then you can do heat after.  If you have a recliner get in it and try and fine the position that takes the pressure off the sore spot in your back.  

Hope it get better soon, backs are so painful.


----------



## gennie

Not yet but it's early.


----------



## Aneeda72

Watering, watering watering.  Moved a bunch of daisies to the other garden.  Then notice the little flowers it bought in spring are finally blooming-they are annuals.  I am clearing this garden, in the front, to put in the grass i bought.  Now, I have to move these cute little pink flowers.  

After moving 250 creepers, ugh, but then what else do I have to do, but watch tv.  So, yup, moving them.  Watering front and back.  Spread 6 bags of black mulch on the back garden path.  The blacks looks great against the pink castle rock and I have white and blue pots of flowers sitting against the bricks.

In the garden above the pathway, pink and red roses sit.  I arrange all the pots to sit on the path, in front of the raised rose garden, in between the roses.  Looks great.  A neighbor walks by, I unload a bunch of squash on him.  

I have about a half hour left before it’s too hot.  I need to get the rest of the annuals that are dying out and thrown away.  But right now, I am taking a break.  The roofer who repairs roofs is coming at 1.


----------



## Barbiegirl

Got in a row with the bank. Issue still not resolved, but I gave them their final warning before I escalate to the governing body, so I accomplished that much. Oh and a French lesson.

Now off to the dentist. If I don't chicken out that will be my crowning achievement for the entire week.


----------



## Pecos

I got in a fast walk this morning while the temperature was still reasonable (barely). 

Did my regular morning chores and then assembled a new higher kitchen gate for our Olympic High Jumping Bichon puppy who managed to jump over the original one, and then jumped over the original one with an additional five inches added to the height. None of the other four Bichons ever did this. The new gate is 14 inches taller, but I am not going to bet that Daisy can't clear this one as well. 

This afternoon, it is time for a nap and then it is my turn to wash the sheets and make the bed.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Try ice instead of heat.  If something is swollen, heat is not helping.  After I get spinal shots it’s ice rights away, every 15 minutes, up to two days.  Then you can do heat after.  If you have a recliner get in it and try and fine the position that takes the pressure off the sore spot in your back.
> 
> Hope it get better soon, backs are so painful.


I agree with the cold therapy, for swelling issues.


----------



## MickaC

Made a batch of my favorite muffins......starting to panic.....no more left in the freezer, will make another batch tomorrow, thankful for A/C, i wouldn't be baking.....then i would be getting very owly.

Did some time outside, moving, rearranging stuff, think i'm happy now.....you know,i never rearrange furniture or cupboard, closets, except last fall i graduated from a single bed to a king size, had to move stuff a bit, but that's it, everything stays the same forever......maybe i make up for it outside.

Will go out and do some things after supper, when it cools a bit.

Makes me a happy camper, to accomplish something daily, big or small.


----------



## peppermint

I put the pool on this morning....A little cold to swim....It's a very different August....It started out very hot, now it cooled down...
I went in the gazebo to read my book....I didn't know part of one of the screens were off....I was wondering why I was getting
mosquito bites....Hubby has to put a new screen on....Then I went in the house to make dinner....
We were supposed to go to the Ocean, but traffic wasn't good today.   We'll see how tomorrow brings us....


----------



## Gary O'

*Did You Accomplish Anything Today?*


Yes

I enjoyed it

From dawn to dusk


----------



## Della

Told my husband about this thread.  I said the women say they did a load of laundry and the men say they got the gravely* out and cleared three acres.  He said that sounded like fun.  Of course it's not really true because there are women like Aneeda with her six bags of mulch, but women or men it cheers me up to hear about all the activity seniors can get up to.

* actually I said "got the bushmaster out" but it turns out that's a gun,  sounded like a gravely to me.


----------



## bowmore

Below is Kayelle's take on toad in the hole.  I thought I made it, but checked the metadata and found out it 3 years after we were married.
As far as accomplishing anything, I assembled 2 Manager's chairs to use with our computers. The old chairs' armrests wore out, and these are much more comfortable, also. The trick was how to get rid of the old ones. I disassembled them and put them in 2 dumpsters.


----------



## hollydolly

Della said:


> Told my husband about this thread.  I said the women say they did a load of laundry and the men say they got the gravely* out and cleared three acres.  He said that sounded like fun.  Of course it's not really true because there are women like Aneeda with her six bags of mulch, but women or men it cheers me up to hear about all the activity seniors can get up to.
> 
> * actually I said "got the bushmaster out" but it turns out that's a gun,  sounded like a gravely to me.


...and further to that, I'll have you know I am out doing the gardening most days... as well as the laundry and the cleaning, and the shopping...


----------



## hollydolly

bowmore said:


> Below is my take on toad in the hole. As far as accomplishing anything, I assembled 2 Manager's chairs to use with our computers. The old chairs' armrests wore out, and these are much more comfortable, also.
> 
> View attachment 119096


Excellent Bowmore, is that done in a slow cooker ?


----------



## hollydolly

Today I tried calling my Doctors surgery from the minute they opened   to see if I could get him to prescribe some Muscle relaxants .. it was constantly engaged throughout the day ... just appalling!!

I called the pharmacy and the best they could offer without a prescription  was paracetamol/Ibuprofen or  topical rubs .. absolutely no use at all.

I'm fed up with the doctors' surgery never answering phones, and when they do finding that unless I'm dying I can't see a doctor for a month, so I'm going to make an appointment to see a Private doc....costs a few quid, but it's worth it to get seen quickly


----------



## Della

Hope your pain is better, Hollydolly. If it's any consolation, my U.S. doctor's office is the same way and he doesn't have a guaranteed income.  I did see a "new patients welcome" sign in his window yesterday.  There's no wonder why he needs new ones.


----------



## peppermint

My husband called from his truck...He was sitting in the parking lot to go to the Chiropractor...He said it was mobbed....
People are getting fixed....He want's me to go there....UGH!!!   I do have the "pain"....  Anyway, have a good day....


----------



## Sassycakes

*So far the only thing I've accomplished today is I woke up. Hopefully I'll accomplish more today.  *


----------



## peppermint

Sassycakes said:


> *So far the only thing I've accomplished today is I woke up. Hopefully I'll accomplish more today. *


I'm with you, Sassycakes….We are looking for a new computer....


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes I took a nap.


----------



## Ruthanne

I finally accomplished seeing a dr. for my hand/wrist.  After examining me she said that I had a very positive reaction of a tendon being injured.  She said it's an inflamed tendon.  She wanted to give me nsads but I told her I was hoping for a cortisone shot.  She told me my pain is so severe she would do it--so I got the shot.  It should start working in 1 to 2 days and then by 3 weeks it should reach it's full potential.  So I see her again in 6 weeks.  She also gave me a real good brace and told me to always wear it at night when I sleep and as much as possible during the day.  I am so relieved!


----------



## Ditzy Blonde

I went to work and cleaned a bunch of hotel rooms/bathrooms. Not exactly that exciting, but I do get a paycheck for it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Good the  sweeper ran in some of the rooms.
Moped kitchen floor.
Hosed another hall runner.

Think I'll leave the floors by  the door bare for awhile,, easier to  sweep.


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> Did my regular morning chores and then assembled a new higher kitchen gate for our Olympic High Jumping Bichon puppy who managed to jump over the original one, and then jumped over the original one with an additional five inches added to the height. None of the other four Bichons ever did this. The new gate is 14 inches taller, but I am not going to bet that Daisy can't clear this one as well.


It was a normal Navy Style Field Day Friday around here. I just finished using the vacuum a couple of minutes ago.

So far, Puppy Daisy The Olympic High Jumping Bichon has NOT jumped over her new gate.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Today I tried calling my Doctors surgery from the minute they opened   to see if I could get him to prescribe some Muscle relaxants .. it was constantly engaged throughout the day ... just appalling!!
> 
> I called the pharmacy and the best they could offer without a prescription  was paracetamol/Ibuprofen or  topical rubs .. absolutely no use at all.
> 
> I'm fed up with the doctors' surgery never answering phones, and when they do finding that unless I'm dying I can't see a doctor for a month, so I'm going to make an appointment to see a Private doc....costs a few quid, but it's worth it to get seen quickly


We can’t get muscle relaxants without being seen.  But we have walk in clinics, no appointment necessary, just walk in and see a doctor.  Does not cost extra.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got up and, finally, was able to plant the rest of the grass,  had husband take out a couple plants and off to my doctor appointment.  My appointments last 2 hours, ugh.  Then blood test 8 tubes for the love of god. 

Since my son did not want the goggles I bought him, I took them to my doctor.  She said thank you, and she was just thinking of buying one cause she has so much trouble with her face shield.  And i had no ideal how grateful she was that she brought them for her.  And could she pay me, nope.

But I, apparently, made her day .

Then we were able to go to the Jewish deli (only one in town) and it was open.  YAY.  Fourth try is the charm.  Take out only, we got a pastrami sandwich.  They have the best melt in your mouth pastrami you will ever have.

Then we stopped at Lowe’s for more mulch, .  Then Walmart, haven’t been there in months, got notebooks for 50 cents a piece.  In the past they have always been 25 cents, so double the price.  My son with DS loves to “write” in notebooks.

We are finally home and I am tired!  But still need to go to one more shop after we put groceries away.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> We can’t get muscle relaxants without being seen.  But we have walk in clinics, no appointment necessary, just walk in and see a doctor.  Does not cost extra.


Yes we have one walk in clinic in the next town ..trouble is I can't drive while my back is so painful, so I can't get there..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Yes we have one walk in clinic in the next town ..trouble is I can't drive while my back is so painful, so I can't get there..


So sorry, hope it’s not a disc


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> So sorry, hope it’s not a disc


I have had 7 ruptured discs in the past..I feel that this is probably what it may be again


----------



## squatting dog

Put the neighbors John Deere back together today. As I figured, wrestling that 80 lb. hydraulic pump into place was no easy chore.  
Did manage it eventually and got everything else hooked back up. All that's left is to bleed the system and start her up.  
I'll save that for tomorrow.  Starting to look like a tractor again.


----------



## RadishRose

Went to Aldi's for a few items I forgot when I ordered delivery from Whole Foods on Monday. Vacuumed the kitchen and entryway. Washed dishes, now that my old dishwasher has finally died.


----------



## JaniceM

Went to the convenience store to get catfood and few other items.  
Completed a work project for an unfamiliar client which I don't like to do, as I never know if it'll be accepted or not.


----------



## Aneeda72

78 degrees at 6am so no garden work today.  Instead, deep cleaning the kitchen,


----------



## -Oy-

Justy back in from a guided street photography walk around Manchester. I was the guide. It mostly rained lol.


----------



## Aneeda72

-Oy- said:


> Justy back in from a guided street photography walk around Manchester. I was the guide. It mostly rained lol.


I think it has rained here twice since April, I’m surprised they have not started rationing water, but then again, with the virus people would probably rebel.


----------



## hollydolly

Well, with the current condition of my back I can barely do anything, which is frustrating to say the least, but I did manage to make brunch and wash up today..if I go very carefully I can manage with the help of my meds as well .. however there's nothing to stop me vicariously working through 'he who must be told what to do''.. so I did... ..this weekend., he's replaced the patio canopy with a nice shiny new one...quite a job because the new one is bigger so he had to drill new holes in the brick, and then the bolts that came with it were no good, so he had to go and buy new as soon as the store opened this morning , and then keep stopping while it rained off and on ..but it's up now and looking great!!

He's not had time to continue with the new office, but he did get the new shelves built and installed in the barn.. ..and in my brick shed he's drilled a whole bunch of new hooks for me to hang my brushes and pans, and gardening tools , so everything looks neat and tidy..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Well, with the current condition of my back I can barely do anything, which is frustrating to say the least, but I did manage to make brunch and wash up today..if I go very carefully I can manage with the help of my meds as well .. however there's nothing to stop me vicariously working through 'he who must be told what to do''.. so I did... ..this weekend., he's replaced the patio canopy with a nice shiny new one...quite a job because the new one is bigger so he had to drill new holes in the brick, and then the bolts that came with it were no good, so he had to go and buy new as soon as the store opened this morning , and then keep stopping while it rained off and on ..but it's up now and looking great!!
> 
> He's not had time to continue with the new office, but he did get the new shelves built and installed in the barn.. ..and in my brick shed he's drilled a whole bunch of new hooks for me to hang my brushes and pans, and gardening tools , so everything looks neat and tidy..


Oh, I so want a patio cover although I don’t have a patio, .  A tree root from the tree we had removed went under the very small cement pad, and raised on end up badly.  When it rains it drains down and water gets into the house-laundry room. 

We removed a small section of pad, dug it out, and put in river rocks, which solved the problem for now but before winter he needs to remove the rest of the pad.  But I also want to cover that area which will really help the issue.  We put a floor drain into the tiny laundry room after the washing flooded the laundry room and kitchen.

So water coming in that back door, which opens into the laundry, should not effect the rest of the house, still want it fixed.

I wish you would stop doing stuff.  I am really worried about your back (yes, I know, you don’t need my advice); but I have spent time in a wheelchair because of mine, and I hate being in a chair.  Try harder to take it easy!


----------



## macgeek

I made it to church this morning.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, I so want a patio cover although I don’t have a patio, .  A tree root from the tree we had removed went under the very small cement pad, and raised on end up badly.  When it rains it drains down and water gets into the house-laundry room.
> 
> We removed a small section of pad, dug it out, and put in river rocks, which solved the problem for now but before winter he needs to remove the rest of the pad.  But I also want to cover that area which will really help the issue.  We put a floor drain into the tiny laundry room after the washing flooded the laundry room and kitchen.
> 
> So water coming in that back door, which opens into the laundry, should not effect the rest of the house, still want it fixed.
> 
> I wish you would stop doing stuff.  I am really worried about your back (yes, I know, you don’t need my advice); but I have spent time in a wheelchair because of mine, and I hate being in a chair.  Try harder to take it easy!


Thanks for thinking of me Aneeda.. ..I am being very careful of my back truly... I've been suffering from back problems,, for the last 15 years or more..7 herniated discs and several cortisone injections over the years.. and 2 hospital stays, as well as endless physiotherapy sessions.. I am trying my best to take things as easy as I can, but extended rest makes it very much worse, so I am doing my Exercises, walking around as much as I can, then resting with  heat and ice in between... . I'm trying my best not to have to have more cortisone injections since the Consultant said last time that there's not much more that can be done using those

Laughin' at you wanting a patio cover...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for thinking of me Aneeda.. ..I am being very careful of my back truly... I've been suffering from back problems,, for the last 15 years or more..7 herniated discs and several cortisone injections over the years.. and 2 hospital stays, as well as endless physiotherapy sessions.. I am trying my best to take things as easy as I can, but extended rest makes it very much worse, so I am doing my Excerices, walking around as much as I can, then resting with  heat and ice in between... . I'm trying my best not to have to have more cortisone injections since the Consultant said last time that there's not much more that can be done using those
> 
> Laughin' at you wanting a patio cover...


I know what a royal pain herniated discs are as I have several, too, so get enough rest and try not to do too much...as it may cause you more pain and aggravation. ❤


----------



## squatting dog

Well, topped off the radiator, bled the fuel system and fired the puppy up. All good... no leaks.  Happy farmer


----------



## Pepper

Yes.  
I was staring at my face for about half an hour.  I never do that.  However, I did decide that when the mirror is level to my face this face is rectangular, long side down; But, when I lift the mirror above my face and look up at it the face is heart shaped.


----------



## JaniceM

Pepper said:


> Yes.
> I was staring at my face for about half an hour.  I never do that.  However, I did decide that when the mirror is level to my face this face is rectangular, long side down; But, when I lift the mirror above my face and look up at it the face is heart shaped.


Are you bored?


----------



## Pepper

JaniceM said:


> Are you bored?


It's so much worse than that.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for thinking of me Aneeda.. ..I am being very careful of my back truly... I've been suffering from back problems,, for the last 15 years or more..7 herniated discs and several cortisone injections over the years.. and 2 hospital stays, as well as endless physiotherapy sessions.. I am trying my best to take things as easy as I can, but extended rest makes it very much worse, so I am doing my Excerices, walking around as much as I can, then resting with  heat and ice in between... . I'm trying my best not to have to have more cortisone injections since the Consultant said last time that there's not much more that can be done using those
> 
> Laughin' at you wanting a patio cover...


I have secondary Addisons disease from having too many cortisone shots, so now I can have as many as I want , but they lower your resistance which is bad because of the virus.  And they are so painful, I don’t want them anymore.  I had two back surgeries at L4/5.

I feel your pain .


----------



## Treacle

Not sure this fits in this'post' but I spoke to my friend's husband who had a stroke and he can now say hello to me and when his wife said it was Ros he said hello several times.  So I guess that's what I've 'accomplished' today.
I also dug and covered  a raised bed for the Winter ! Think that might fit in this post-  ☺


----------



## Autumn72

MarciKS said:


> *i gotta work in the morning. no snockering till tomorrow night. *


What is snockering ?


----------



## Treacle

Yes interesting too re :Snokering


----------



## Aneeda72

Autumn72 said:


> What is snockering ?


Drinking-I think


----------



## Treacle

Aneeda72 said:


> Drinking-I think


@Aneeda  - Not  a word I've encountered  over here  in UK- Scotland/Wales/England- so will be interested it's origin.  ☺


----------



## Aneeda72

Treacle said:


> @Aneeda  - Not  a word I've encountered  over here  in UK- Scotland/Wales/England- so will be interested it's origin.  ☺


, 
deleted


----------



## MarciKS

Autumn72 said:


> What is snockering ?


*Getting drunk.*


----------



## fmdog44

I slept until 1:15 in the afternoon!!


----------



## Della

It's 8:15 here and I've cleaned and mopped the kitchen and bathrooms, started a load of laundry and swept the porches.  I like to be able to say I do more before nine o'clock than the army does all day.  Remember that old recruitment ad?  Of course my afternoons are a total bust.


----------



## hollydolly

I took it very slowly because of my back issues but I managed to get the groceries stocked up on the shelves in the Barn... 







I got all the brannisters washed down indoors, and the batrhoom sik washed..as well as the windowsills and frames in my bedroom and the office..all very carefully, but none of it required any bending


----------



## Della

That's one very tidy pantry, Hollydolly!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I took it very slowly because of my back issues but I managed to get the groceries stocked up on the shelves in the Barn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got all the brannisters washed down indoors, and the batrhoom sik washed..as well as the windowsills and frames in my bedroom and the office..all very carefully, but none of it required any bending


Nice!  When do you see the doctor for the back?


----------



## Ruthanne

I have not been accomplishing much with this large brace on my hand/wrist.  I did take the dog out today, though.


----------



## Pepper

Yes.
I didn't yell at anyone today even though they were bothering me.  1) car service late taking me to Dr. appt, although I did get there in time;  2) had to wait over an hour to see Dr.;  3) too many people in waiting room.  Although masked, no room to distance.

What I was expectant about last week didn't pan out (surprise! surprise!) but I got a phone call today from whom I'm dealing with and was given hope for change, but I hate hope.  Most, not all.

ps.  doctor told me my tests were "perfect."


----------



## Sliverfox

Got the laundry  done & put  clean clothing away.

Traded books  with my friend.
She gave me two  bags of books.
I only had one bag  to trade.
I put couple of pot holders with them.

Learning  how to cook bacon in the air fryer tonight.
Bacon& fresh tomato sandwiches.


----------



## Aneeda72

Usual watering of all yards, rearranged the cabinets I cleaned the fronts of yesterday, did some dishes (which I rarely do), weeding, tied up the raspberry plants, put water bottles in the cabinet, took my potty sample to the lab.

Husband “what’s in the sack in the fridge” as he opens the sack and looks.  ”Yup, my pee.  Want some?”  .


----------



## hollydolly

Della said:


> That's one very tidy pantry, Hollydolly!


LOL..that's not my pantry it's my storage shelves next to my  freezer in the outdoor  barn  , but thank you..


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Nice!  When do you see the doctor for the back?


Haven't made an appointment yet, tried to get through the other day and the phones were engaged all day, so I'm trying to deal with it myself


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Haven't made an appointment yet, tried to get through the other day and the phones were engaged all day, so I'm trying to deal with it myself


@hollydolly  I deleted what I originally wrote.  I have a major flaw in my personality.  When I care about someone, and am worried about them, I give unwanted advice.  I am trying to stop doing this.  It really annoys my daughter.  She also has back problems.  

Take care of yourself hollydolly.


----------



## toffee

yep sure did -bought a slow closing toilet seat lol 
got it home fitted it ..now  sit in comfort ---


----------



## chic

I made chicken and sweet potato stew, did yoga, ironed clothes and fixed a pair of earrings.


----------



## Ruthanne

chic said:


> I made chicken and sweet potato stew, did yoga, ironed clothes and fixed a pair of earrings.


That sounds real yummy!


----------



## Ruthanne

I finally accomplished today going to get a right upper quadrant ultrasound of the gall bladder, liver and all that is over there.  I also managed to work my anxiety up into a frenzy because one of the medical appointment maker/taker at the clinic was lax with her mask.  She had her nose sticking out and I told her about it.  The woman got upset at that and went to get her face shield and was tossing it around as she was trying to pick it up and then had a very stern voice at me when she asked my identification things.  After I sat down she took off her mask as she was on the phone and talking very loudly.  Maybe I am overreacting because I've read so much on how covid can spread through loud talkers and poor indoor ventilation systems and worse with those with no masks or partial masks worn. 

Also I heard the same woman complaining of a headache when the other receptionist came back.  The other receptionist told her to take something for it and that headache is a sign of covid!

Then when I saw the ultra sound technician she was talking very loudly over me the whole time of the scan.  I imagined covid droplets coming from her mask and into mine!  So that's how I accomplished working my anxiety into a frenzy and now I need a damn beer.


----------



## Aneeda72

I cannot accomplish anything today.  Knew it the minute I struggled to get out of bed.  Even the dog slept in .  I can barely walk and I must use my cane outside day, hobbling around to get some steps in.  

Oh, look, STARZ is free till August 31.  I don’t have STARZ.  Hmm, I haven’t seen that movie.  Couch potato day.  YAY.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> I finally accomplished today going to get a right upper quadrant ultrasound of the gall bladder, liver and all that is over there.  I also managed to work my anxiety up into a frenzy because one of the medical appointment maker/taker at the clinic was lax with her mask.  She had her nose sticking out and I told her about it.  The woman got upset at that and went to get her face shield and was tossing it around as she was trying to pick it up and then had a very stern voice at me when she asked my identification things.  After I sat down she took off her mask as she was on the phone and talking very loudly.  Maybe I am overreacting because I've read so much on how covid can spread through loud talkers and poor indoor ventilation systems and worse with those with no masks or partial masks worn.
> 
> Also I heard the same woman complaining of a headache when the other receptionist came back.  The other receptionist told her to take something for it and that headache is a sign of covid!
> 
> Then when I saw the ultra sound technician she was talking very loudly over me the whole time of the scan.  I imagined covid droplets coming from her mask and into mine!  So that's how I accomplished working my anxiety into a frenzy and now I need a damn beer.


I‘ve been there, it’s like they should know better.  Only with me it’s a candy bar that I need after stress.  Hope you feel more secure soon.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruthanne said:


> I finally accomplished today going to get a right upper quadrant ultrasound of the gall bladder, liver and all that is over there.  I also managed to work my anxiety up into a frenzy because one of the medical appointment maker/taker at the clinic was lax with her mask.  She had her nose sticking out and I told her about it.  The woman got upset at that and went to get her face shield and was tossing it around as she was trying to pick it up and then had a very stern voice at me when she asked my identification things.  After I sat down she took off her mask as she was on the phone and talking very loudly.  Maybe I am overreacting because I've read so much on how covid can spread through loud talkers and poor indoor ventilation systems and worse with those with no masks or partial masks worn.
> 
> Also I heard the same woman complaining of a headache when the other receptionist came back.  The other receptionist told her to take something for it and that headache is a sign of covid!
> 
> Then when I saw the ultra sound technician she was talking very loudly over me the whole time of the scan.  I imagined covid droplets coming from her mask and into mine!  So that's how I accomplished working my anxiety into a frenzy and now I need a damn beer.


And I will add that I've needed to get this ultrasound for 2 years now and finally did but...the ultrasound technician had been somewhat late and forwarded a message to me that she is getting finished with someone from the ER.  So, I imagined, to that it was a covid patient...but really it didn't have to be..my nerves have got the best of me right now.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> I cannot accomplish anything today.  Knew it the minute I struggled to get out of bed.  Even the dog slept in .  I can barely walk and I must use my cane outside day, hobbling around to get some steps in.
> 
> Oh, look, STARZ is free till August 31.  I don’t have STARZ.  Hmm, I haven’t seen that movie.  Couch potato day.  YAY.


I hope your day gets better Aneeda!


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> And I will add that I've needed to get this ultrasound for 2 years now and finally did but...the ultrasound technician had been somewhat late and forwarded a message to me that she is getting finished with someone from the ER.  So, I imagined, to that it was a covid patient...but really it didn't have to be..my nerves have got the best of me right now.


It probably wasn’t a Covid patient.  I think they would mostly get X-rays and such for the breathing issues.


----------



## Treacle

I finally cleaned the filters etc of my Dyson 'hoover'. Had it for 8 years and think I only cleaned the filters twice. Just hope I can put it back together again   ☺ not a great job but it still gives me a sense of achievement knowing it's clean for it's next use.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Done a load of colors (clothes) wash/dry. Cut up veg's we bought yesterday, made my breakfast and now running dishwasher.

Hazel (old tv show) is at it again! LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I got up to make my morning prayer before sunrise like I do most mornings which involves ritual washing. I sorted laundry then went down to the community laundry room at 5:15 a.m. to wash a double load of clothes. I disinfected all surfaces that and I and my clothing would touch. Then I played Words With Friends while waiting. I have an electric dryer in my apartment so I dried and put most of the laundry away early in the day. I took a full bath after I came back upstairs. I put items away that I got from my Dollar Tree yesterday; which involved making room, rearranging, etc. I refilled laundry supplies (from bulk to "regular" containers), refilled my disinfectant spray bottles (with homemade disinfectant) and labeled the bottles and the boxes I put items in.  I took a nap, cooked dinner and watched a bit of T.V.


----------



## hollydolly

Sounds like a busy day for you @OneEyedDiva 

Today I did very little.. can't push my back too much, it's been playing up today quite severely ,  so just made dinner and washed up this evening .. took delivery during the day  of several items that I ordered online ( groceries and dry goods  because I can't drive at the moment) ..doorbell barely stopped ringing  for about 3 hours with all the different suppliers deliveries .. .... got all that stuff put away, and cardboard flattened and in the recycling bin.. it's been raining all day with high winds, so I didn't even go into the garden


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@hollydolly ...yes today and yesterday were busy days. Yesterday I cleaned the bathroom, mopped floors, made some payments and ordered my meds online then got myself ready for my eye appointment. After they picked me up, got a chance to go shopping with my granddaughter at Dollar Tree while my son looked for records at the Goodwill. I was tired when I got home.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> I cannot accomplish anything today.  Knew it the minute I struggled to get out of bed.  Even the dog slept in .  I can barely walk and I must use my cane outside day, hobbling around to get some steps in.
> 
> Oh, look, STARZ is free till August 31.  I don’t have STARZ.  Hmm, I haven’t seen that movie.  Couch potato day.  YAY.


Walking much better this morning YAY.


----------



## Keesha

I thought you walked 5 miles a day.


----------



## MarciKS

Not yet but we're in for a busy day at the grill. They're having Rueben sandwiches.


----------



## Aneeda72

MarciKS said:


> Not yet but we're in for a busy day at the grill. They're having Rueben sandwiches.


I’m depressed, let’s see, I’ll have a rueben sandwich, coleslaw, potato salad, marshmallow chocolate malt, and, hmm, double milky way fudge candy bar.  My A1C is already through the roof so I might as well get my whole hog on.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, I accomplished getting my ultrasound results today; gallbladder is okay, pancreas is okay, liver...well..uh..leaves something to be desired

Didn't do much but empty the dishwasher and filled it again, entertained Jasmine--trying to keep her happy--and she seems to be.  Took doggie out.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> I’m depressed, let’s see, I’ll have a rueben sandwich, coleslaw, potato salad, marshmallow chocolate malt, and, hmm, double milky way fudge candy bar.  My A1C is already through the roof so I might as well get my whole hog on.


I know what you mean about eating what's not best--I did it today, too.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> Not yet but we're in for a busy day at the grill. They're having Rueben sandwiches.


Ruebens are great!


----------



## MickaC

My efforts and time, almost done my raised garden......except for filling with soil, and raking the stones more level.
Started last week, so i did okay with the time it took.......other 2 pics, more of my yard projects.


----------



## Camper6

Don M. said:


> I had another "pyromaniac" day today.  I had a pile of tree limbs at the edge of the yard, and a big old stump nearby.  So, I put a burn barrel on the stump and burned up all the branches.  The stump will probably smolder for the next day or two, and then, at some point, I can dig it up with my tractor.  This is a good time of year to do this kind of stuff, as everything is nice and green...no danger of starting a forest fire.
> Now, a few minutes to cool down, then take a good shower, eat Supper, then probably fall asleep in the recliner with the TV on.


They don't allow outdoor burning in our city anymore and anyone out in the country has to get a permit.
If you try burning anything, the fire department shows up immediately.  They have nothing else to do but answer calls from neighbors.


----------



## Camper6

I finally accomplished getting rid of a fruit fly invasion.  Doesn't sound like much but they are annoying.
I traced it to the beer cans I was saving to bring back for recycling.  That's where they breed.  
I was able to trap them by putting malt vinegar in a prescription bottle and then use my vacuum when they congregated.  Only one or two hanging around now.


----------



## hollydolly

Not a lot to relate... been raining all day, so I just disinfected everything upstairs and down, very slowly due to the back probs..  carried out  usual chores except for the vac'ing , unable to do that at the moment, so I'll get o/h to do that tomorrow when he's off...

Made dinner..chicken, , mash and sprouts.. very easy to do, so not much pressure on my back...

Found a 9  year old store catalogue in the cupboard, it was facinating to look at the difference in technology in less than 10 years...


----------



## Treacle

MickaC said:


> My efforts and time, almost done my raised garden......except for filling with soil, and raking the stones more level.
> Started last week, so i did okay with the time it took.......other 2 pics, more of my yard projects.View attachment 120019View attachment 120020View attachment 120021


@MickaC , That looks absolutely brilliant.  Fantastic job. (Hope that doesn't sound patronising). It just looks really good and interesting. It's given me ideas for the future in my garden. Absolutely lovely.


----------



## Della

hollydolly said:


> Made dinner..chicken, , mash and sprouts.. very easy to do, so not much pressure on my back...


That's  what we had  (chicken and stuffing baked together) Bob Evans mashed potatoes  and vegetables in the microwave.  It's my husband"s favorite meal and I like being able to put something in the oven, set the table, then go rest my back for 30 minutes before dinner.   My back isn't as bad as yours but it still doesn't like to stand very long. Holiday dinners have become almost impossible.


----------



## LindaB

I had  "me" day today. I did a home facial and mask, washed my hair, did my finger and toenails and shaved my legs! Yay!


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Not a lot to relate... been raining all day, so I just disinfected everything upstairs and down, very slowly due to the back probs..  carried out  usual chores except for the vac'ing , unable to do that at the moment, so I'll get o/h to do that tomorrow when he's off...
> 
> Made dinner..chicken, , mash and sprouts.. very easy to do, so not much pressure on my back...
> 
> Found a 9  year old store catalogue in the cupboard, it was facinating to look at the difference in technology in less than 10 years...


You're doing good to go easy on your back so it can heal properly.


----------



## Ruthanne

LindaB said:


> I had  "me" day today. I did a home facial and mask, washed my hair, did my finger and toenails and shaved my legs! Yay!


"Me" days are so good for us.  I really need to shave my legs, too, I'm lucky I don't have real dark hair on them and can get away with being "unshaved" for awhile.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I actually, finally got a HUMAN at the IRS today and got my tax return re-issued. Yay!


----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Ruthanne

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 120108


I know the feeling well.


----------



## MickaC

Treacle said:


> @MickaC , That looks absolutely brilliant.  Fantastic job. (Hope that doesn't sound patronising). It just looks really good and interesting. It's given me ideas for the future in my garden. Absolutely lovely.


Thank you so much, Treacle.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I made it through another week  Tomorrow I have to pick up my glasses. I had gone this long without needing glasses buy my poor eyes need some loving care now.


----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished getting all the lab work done that I have needed to for awhile.  I already got back a lot of the results and most of it looks good.  I'm glad I got that done.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Just picked up my first ever pair of glasses


----------



## Ruthanne

MarkinPhx said:


> Just picked up my first ever pair of glasses
> 
> View attachment 120295


Nice glasses!  Now you can see!


----------



## Ruthanne

So far today I accomplished thoroughly cleaning the coffee table with Old English Furniture Oil.  Also, fed the pets, ate, walked doggie.


----------



## MarciKS

I have been playing around making more avatars. LOL!

The one I have on is new and I'll share one more.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> I have been playing around making more avatars. LOL!
> 
> The one I have on is new and I'll share one more.
> View attachment 120305


How do you make your avatars @MarciKS ?


----------



## Pinky

MarkinPhx said:


> Just picked up my first ever pair of glasses
> 
> View attachment 120295


You've done well to not have needed glasses up until now. I've been wearing glasses since I was 13, due to an eye injury.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pinky said:


> You've done well to not have needed glasses up until now. I've been wearing glasses since I was 13, due to an eye injury.


What happened to your eye at 13 @Pinky ?


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> How do you make your avatars @MarciKS ?


https://www.faceinhole.com/scenarios
You pick who you want to be. I sometimes use my own face but if I tire of that I'll go online and grab a face I think will fit and you click on that image and upload the face you want and size it and stuff. That's what I did with the shark selfie. LMAO


----------



## MarciKS

The ball player is a major league player with Britney Spears' face.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> https://www.faceinhole.com/scenarios
> You pick who you want to be. I sometimes use my own face but if I tire of that I'll go online and grab a face I think will fit and you click on that image and upload the face you want and size it and stuff. That's what I did with the shark selfie. LMAO


Very interesting stuff there Marci!  I'm going to bookmark the site and have a look at it later.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> Very interesting stuff there Marci!  I'm going to bookmark the site and have a look at it later.


It gives me something to do. I just did this one with my snout this morning.

Sometimes I take pics of myself with different expressions or at different angles.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> It gives me something to do. I just did this one with my snout this morning.
> View attachment 120306
> Sometimes I take pics of myself with different expressions or at different angles.


Very nice!


----------



## Butterfly

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t have an advantage plan, I have original Medicare, and it does require a physical every year.



Medicare itself does not.  Your doctor may, but it is not a medicare requirement.  Do some research on it.


----------



## hollydolly

MarkinPhx said:


> Just picked up my first ever pair of glasses
> 
> View attachment 120295


Very sophisticated...


----------



## MarkinPhx

hollydolly said:


> Very sophisticated...


I may look sophisticated but still simple


----------



## Sunny

Well, I ate my breakfast. But then, it's only 10 AM.


----------



## MarciKS

Coffee


----------



## Della

Well it's Sunday.  I may not be going to church these days, but it's still a day of rest for me -- it's the one sabbath rule I'm really good about.


----------



## Pecos

In August of 2019, I sorted through all those old keys I had hanging around and identified 93 of them that I had no idea what they fit.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/old-keys.43099/

Today, I got a pop-up reminder that it was time to throw that big wad of old keys away if I had not needed any of them for a year. 

Drum Roll Please! Today I tossed them, mission accomplished!


----------



## Ellen Marie

I'm taking a course, so I got up early and studied a couple hours.... drank coffee and watched church from my cell phone.... peeled carrots and squash and put a canner on.... ran the dishwasher and, oh yeah, took a nap.  That is important.


----------



## Pinky

Ruthanne said:


> What happened to your eye at 13 @Pinky ?


Something .. I think it was a stone from a slingshot .. hit my eye while a friend and I were walking outside the school during lunch time. Whatever it was, turned my eyeball around. I couldn't see out of it - thought I was blind. Doctor gave me an eye-patch to wear, and the eye gradually turned itself back around. Since then, I had to wear glasses.


----------



## Pinky

Pecos said:


> In August of 2019, I sorted through all those old keys I had hanging around and identified 93 of them that I had no idea what they fit.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/old-keys.43099/
> 
> Today, I got a pop-up reminder that it was time to throw that big wad of old keys away if I had not needed any of them for a year.
> 
> Drum Roll Please! Today I tossed them, mission accomplished!


People sometimes make jewellery or art out of old keys.


----------



## Ruthanne

I cleaned the bathtub good with a bleach cleaner and threw out the old inside the bath mat.  I put down my new bathmat and it looks pretty good.


----------



## MickaC

I'm introducing my right hand worker.
This is what i use to accomplish many projects involving moving anything.
Think it's close to 15 years......Had 2 new tires put on.....1 last year......the other this year.
MY BUDDY.


----------



## Pecos

MickaC said:


> I'm introducing my right hand worker.
> This is what i use to accomplish many projects involving moving anything.
> Think it's close to 15 years......Had 2 new tires put on.....1 last year......the other this year.
> MY BUDDY.View attachment 120794View attachment 120795


That is a really good one!!


----------



## Keesha

Today I’m doing the fun & exciting job of cleaning drains using salt, baking soda, vinegar and hot water. I bet you are all jealous


----------



## Pecos

Well, I did get my flu shot yesterday, so today I am dealing with a little bit of soreness. I suppose that is an accomplishment of some sort.


----------



## MickaC

Keesha said:


> Today I’m doing the fun & exciting job of cleaning drains using salt, baking soda, vinegar and hot water. I bet you are all jealous


Your ingredients for cleaning drains sounds better than the harsh stuff you buy.
Can i get the measures of each. Thanks.


----------



## Keesha

MickaC said:


> Your ingredients for cleaning drains sounds better than the harsh stuff you buy.
> Can i get the measures of each. Thanks.


It IS and it’s non toxic. The drains get cleaned and you can still breathe comfortably.

1/2 cup baking soda
1/4 cup salt 
4 cups white vinegar 

Add baking soda to top of drain
Add the salt on top
Pour vinegar slowly while it bubbles and cleans.

2 hours later pour down hot water. Not boiling; just hot.


----------



## MickaC

Thanks Keesha.


----------



## bowmore

Spent a couple of hours at the local hospice repairing wheelchairs and walkers. Went to Autozone to pick up gas stabilizer for my generator. Picked up Kayelle's prescription. Came home and added the stabilizer to the gas can and the generator. Ran the generator to circulate the stabilizer.


----------



## jujube

I got my hair cut! I look scalped but IT FEELS SO GOOD!


----------



## Butterfly

I cleared out a whole buncha weeds!


----------



## Ruthanne

Today I accomplished getting out of bed and that's about it because other stuff is happening that is Dreadful.


----------



## Keesha

Today I cleaned up 2 more bins full of stuff. Now there’s more things to go to the garbage dump and goodwill. 

The thing about decluttering that I dislike, is that the house gets messy before it gets tidy again. That messiness drives me a bit batty. 

Of course the dogs went for their usual hour plus long walk. I’ve been taking a knap sack just in case our little yorkie gets tired. She’s almost 15 now but is such a trouper. 

Our local library will be receiving a bunch of books soon too.


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> Today I cleaned up 2 more bins full of stuff. Now there’s more things to go to the garbage dump and goodwill.
> 
> The thing about decluttering that I dislike, is that the house gets messy before it gets tidy again. That messiness drives me a bit batty.
> 
> Of course the dogs went for their usual hour plus long walk. I’ve been taking a knap sack just in case our little yorkie gets tired. She’s almost 15 now but is such a trouper.
> 
> Our local library will be receiving a bunch of books soon too.


You are really getting a lot done there!  Good for you!  I can't stand having messiness either.  

I got a flu shot yesterday--oh good, I won't get the 100 types of flu!


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> You are really getting a lot done there!  Good for you!  I can't stand having messiness either.
> 
> I got a flu shot yesterday--oh good, I won't get the 100 types of flu!


Thank you. I’m determined to carry through with the decluttering I’ve promised myself I’d do so I can enjoy our house more and someone else can feel blessed with things they might need. It’s a good feeling.


----------



## Ruthanne

I did a search for this thread because I did Indeed accomplish something today! 

I cut some heavy duty, clear plastic and first put some 2 sided tape on the front of my AC and then laid the plastic on top of it.  Then I also used Gorilla Tape to secure it all around.  There was a crack under the AC where air also comes in so I used some Mortite to fill that in.  I am just going to also put a plastic AC cover over the unit and see how that fares with it going down possibly into the 30s at night this weekend.

It looks a lot better than the big gray plastic sheet I adhered to the wall last year over the AC unit.


----------



## J-Kat

I changed my cell phone plan in anticipation of buying a new iPhone tomorrow.  To my surprise I got a lot a lot more for only an additional $3.25 per month plus HBO Max streaming for free.  Of course I still have to add on the monthly installment for the phone.  Still trying to figure out what the "catch" is.  Geeze, Ruthanne, 30 degrees seems like winter time.  Stay warm.


----------



## Ruthanne

J-Kat said:


> I changed my cell phone plan in anticipation of buying a new iPhone tomorrow.  To my surprise I got a lot a lot more for only an additional $3.25 per month plus HBO Max streaming for free.  Of course I still have to add on the monthly installment for the phone.  Still trying to figure out what the "catch" is.  Geeze, Ruthanne, 30 degrees seems like winter time.  Stay warm.


We don't get much fall weather here and winter comes really fast so I'm just getting prepared.  

That sounds like a good phone plan you got there.


----------



## Duster

Yesterday we rode up the Natchez Trace with the top down on the convertible, looking for changing leaves.  We meandered and enjoyed the beautiful weather.  There were places along the route that we stopped and explored, never having time before on our way somewhere else.  Though we didn't get anything accomplished, it did us both a world of good to get out of the house and enjoy the day.
Putting the seat all the way back and watching the trees overhead offers another point of view, especially lovely with the changing leaf colors.


----------



## Ruthanne

Duster said:


> Yesterday we rode up the Natchez Trace with the top down on the convertible, looking for changing leaves.  We meandered and enjoyed the beautiful weather.  There were places along the route that we stopped and explored, never having time before on our way somewhere else.  Though we didn't get anything accomplished, it did us both a world of good to get out of the house and enjoy the day.
> Putting the seat all the way back and watching the trees overhead offers another point of view, especially lovely with the changing leaf colors.


I would say you did accomplish something!  You got out and explored!  Sounds like a good time to me!


----------



## Ruthanne

I finally accomplished something I've been trying to do for months.  

Awhile back I realized how badly my front windows were leaking air.  Then I discovered that I had the locks open on them which caused a great separation of the window causing lots of unwanted cold air to come in in the Winter.  The first thing I did awhile back was to open the locks to stop the big separation.  Today though, I slammed the window enough times to get the windows to match up and I was then able to lock one of them!  I know it's so exciting I can't stand it... So, I got one locked.  I worked on slamming the other one numerous times but could not get it exactly even to lock it but it's pretty close to matching up and the big gap is gone because I have the lock in the position so it does not cause a big gap..

It's going into the 30s tonight so having one locked window in the front room is a semi-miracle for me.  I may not even need to put up the plastic but we will see about that!

Feeling glad for all that!  Oh, and I got the veritical blind slat at the beginning of the blinds to lay flat as so not to let in a "breeze" from the cold.  I also got out my new electric heater that I will use this Winter if it gets frigid in here.  It has a remote, too!  Great joy!  Simple things make me happy...☺


----------



## MickaC

Finished my task of.......washing all the furniture covers, vacuuming the furniture, and underneath them in the living room.
Got a few more things put in the shed for winter...... my table on the deck, also got to the shed, by my neighbour and his son, thanks to them, they bring it out in spring, put it away in the fall.
Still have to clean out under the deck of my mower, the it's ready to put away.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> Finished my task of.......washing all the furniture covers, vacuuming the furniture, and underneath them in the living room.
> Got a few more things put in the shed for winter...... my table on the deck, also got to the shed, by my neighbour and his son, thanks to them, they bring it out in spring, put it away in the fall.
> Still have to clean out under the deck of my mower, the it's ready to put away.


I love getting things stowed away!  I am working on putting some things in my storage locker making more room in here.


----------



## Chrise

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know exactly why but I wasn't feeling like doing a thing today and then I did some laundry and it was sheets and mattress covers.  I felt I'd accomplished something at least...And I have a fresh bed to climb into tonight   ❣
> 
> Did you accomplish anything today?


Waking up...is enormous anything else bonus


----------



## Susanep

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, watered like I do every dang day.  Had an interesting conversation with the dog.  Although he tends to keep his thoughts to himself.  He’s hard to understand, anyway.  He always has a ball in his mouth.


I had conversations with my dogs today, and that's about it. I have little to no energy each day due to lupus, sjogrens, fibromyalgia, and rheumatoid arthritis. I feel so lonely not being the person I use to be. I am thankful to be here.
Susanep


----------



## katlupe

Susanep said:


> I had conversations with my dogs today, and that's about it. I have little to no energy each day due to lupus, sjogrens, fibromyalgia, and rheumatoid arthritis. I feel so lonely not being the person I use to be. I am thankful to be here.
> Susanep


We are glad to have you here! Conversations with your dogs count! I had a conversation with my downstairs neighbor's dog this morning. Makes up for missing my dog that I lost in 2013. But when I came back upstairs my rabbit did not like smelling a dog on my hand! Ha, he took off like a bullet.


----------



## katlupe

I accomplished some stuff today. I finished my laundry which was sheets and towels, which I dry downstairs in the dryer. Everything I washed yesterday is still hanging in my shower. It is dry but I could not put it away today. So no shower tonight so I will not sleep in my clean bedding till tomorrow. Again I was able to do the laundry with my rolling walker instead of Jazzy. Used Jazzy when I took out the garbage though because by that time I could not walk. Did all my daily household chores and now having supper at my computer.


----------



## Ruthanne

Chrise said:


> Waking up...is enormous anything else bonus


Yes, I agree.  It can be a chore, sometimes to wake up.


----------



## Ruthanne

Susanep said:


> I had conversations with my dogs today, and that's about it. I have little to no energy each day due to lupus, sjogrens, fibromyalgia, and rheumatoid arthritis. I feel so lonely not being the person I use to be. I am thankful to be here.
> Susanep


Our dogs need for us to talk to them--I've been talking to mine even more lately.  I'm sorry about your lack of energy and I can relate as I have a few medical conditions too that leave me feeling spent a lot.  Sounds like you have a good sense of gratitude!  Good for you!


----------



## Ruthanne

katlupe said:


> I accomplished some stuff today. I finished my laundry which was sheets and towels, which I dry downstairs in the dryer. Everything I washed yesterday is still hanging in my shower. It is dry but I could not put it away today. So no shower tonight so I will not sleep in my clean bedding till tomorrow. Again I was able to do the laundry with my rolling walker instead of Jazzy. Used Jazzy when I took out the garbage though because by that time I could not walk. Did all my daily household chores and now having supper at my computer.


Yes, that's great you did all that you did.  To me, it seems laundry is always there--I get some done and then it starts to build up again.   I've been doing it one basket a day at a time.


----------



## Chrise

Susanep said:


> I had conversations with my dogs today, and that's about it. I have little to no energy each day due to lupus, sjogrens, fibromyalgia, and rheumatoid arthritis. I feel so lonely not being the person I use to be. I am thankful to be here.
> Susanep


I am glad you are here as well...the condition never defines you...your spirit does...always


----------



## -Oy-

Today I photographed a street food market in Manchester - and also included some nice people giving away free food to the needy nearby.


----------



## Chrise

-Oy- said:


> Today I photographed a street food market in Manchester - and also included some nice people giving away free food to the needy nearby.


People helping each other...beautiful


----------



## Aneeda72

Susanep said:


> I had conversations with my dogs today, and that's about it. I have little to no energy each day due to lupus, sjogrens, fibromyalgia, and rheumatoid arthritis. I feel so lonely not being the person I use to be. I am thankful to be here.
> Susanep


My granddaughter has severe lupus and gets chemo to try and control it.  I have fibromyalgia and it makes you tired tired tired.  I can not imagine having lupus and fibromyalgia, so sorry.


----------



## MickaC

@Susanep Happy to meet you. Glad you found SF. Sorry you're having to deal with so very much.......Try and keep strong.......Talking to your dogs.......Of course you should......I have 3, talk to them all the time, but they don't always listen....lol lol. Wouldn't be without them.......This is a great place for sharing, learning, friendship, and support. Make yourself at home, and ENJOY.


----------



## Pappy

Got a few things done this morning. Got my Ring camera set up outside on the house. Picks up anything on or near my driveway. Sent my mail in ballot in. Watered the flowers in front. Swept off my driveway. I did all this so I could watch college football today...


----------



## Chet

One of my windows in the house had a bad crank, and the faucet came loose in the kitchen sink. I went backwards.


----------



## Pecos

Susanep said:


> I had conversations with my dogs today, and that's about it. I have little to no energy each day due to lupus, sjogrens, fibromyalgia, and rheumatoid arthritis. I feel so lonely not being the person I use to be. I am thankful to be here.
> Susanep


Welcome aboard, you have found your way to the right place, and for what it is worth, most of us talk to our dogs every day. Folks on this forum are pretty adept at lifting spirits so stick with us.


----------



## Della

I bought three new pillows for us yesterday, each a different kind for a different member of the family, but they were all way too deep as if we had shoulders like John Wayne.  So my mission today, already begun, is to sit on those pillows and flatten them into a comfy height.  It's a tough job but somebody has to do it.


----------



## Furryanimal

Today......no


----------



## dobielvr

It's still morning around here...but no, dont plan on doing anything today.  I've been running around all week spending and buying , and I'm tired.
No thinking, and no answering the phone today.


----------



## wcwbf

woke up to temps in the 30's this morning!  BRRR!  now at almost 4, temps in 60's.

started cleaning up houseplants that are outside.  have a few herb-ish things that won't make it thru winter if it gets REALLY cold for a long time... rosemary, Mexican oregano, sage, bay laurel, lavender.  got about half cleaned up and in their indoor home till spring.


----------



## Pappy

We didn’t do a darn thing today. Last night my wife hit her big toe on the steps and today it’s a pretty blue. Told her to rest it today and see how it looks tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> We didn’t do a darn thing today. Last night my wife hit her big toe on the steps and today it’s a pretty blue. Told her to rest it today and see how it looks tomorrow.


Same here, got exactly nothing done.  I hope her big toe gets better!  I sure know what that feels like.


----------



## Pappy

Ruthanne said:


> Same here, got exactly nothing done.  I hope her big toe gets better!  I sure know what that feels like.



Thanks Ruthanne. Sure has turned a pretty purple...


----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished catching up on my sleep today.  I felt like nodding off a few times after I got about 5 hours sleep so I let it happen and slept like a baby.


----------



## Ruthanne

Today I also accomplished going to the bank and doing some grocery shopping and I felt good about that because I really didn't feel like doing a thing.


----------



## Butterfly

I went and got my flu shot today, literally before the crack of dawn (6:00 AM).  Sort of a surreal experience.  Of course most everything nowdays is sort of surreal, as far as I'm concerned.  You sort of slink in, do what you gotta do and slink out again -- no social interaction, no chatting, nothing at all, just keep your distance and move anonymously along behind your mask.


----------



## officerripley

I p*ssed a lawyer off; so, to quote Bill Murray in Caddyshack, "I got that goin' for me.'


----------



## katlupe

I spent the morning writing a new blog post. Then did my regular household chores but nothing extra. Spent the afternoon watching Highway to Heaven with Michael Landon. First time watching it. The first episode was great.......helping people in a nursing home! If you haven't seen it you should.


----------



## Ruthanne

officerripley said:


> I p*ssed a lawyer off; so, to quote Bill Murray in Caddyshack, "I got that goin' for me.'


Good for you!


----------



## Ruthanne

katlupe said:


> I spent the morning writing a new blog post. Then did my regular household chores but nothing extra. Spent the afternoon watching Highway to Heaven with Michael Landon. First time watching it. The first episode was great.......helping people in a nursing home! If you haven't seen it you should.


That's a good show I've watched it and really liked it.


----------



## katlupe

So far today I had coffee, made my bed, cleaned the bunny cage, cook and ate breakfast, took my garbage out and rode around the park on Jazzy. Back at my computer so I made a nail appointment for the end of this week and now will start something cooking for supper for later.


----------



## StarSong

Went furniture shopping.   Ugh...  Kill me now.


----------



## Pecos

I did my usual morning chores, then went and got a three week supply of coffee beans and more dog food. (You don't want to run out of either one of those.)

And I was able to drop off a box of stuff at  the Salvation Army.


----------



## Ruthanne

katlupe said:


> So far today I had coffee, made my bed, cleaned the bunny cage, cook and ate breakfast, took my garbage out and rode around the park on Jazzy. Back at my computer so I made a nail appointment for the end of this week and now will start something cooking for supper for later.


That sounds like a fun time getting out to the park I haven't done that in quite a while.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I did my usual morning chores, then went and got a three week supply of coffee beans and more dog food. (You don't want to run out of either one of those.)
> 
> And I was able to drop off a box of stuff at  the Salvation Army.


Grinding coffee beans makes  the coffee taste much better in my opinion


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Grinding coffee beans makes  the coffee taste much better in my opinion


It does indeed.


----------



## katlupe

Ruthanne said:


> Grinding coffee beans makes  the coffee taste much better in my opinion


Very much!


----------



## Lewkat

My big accomplishment is about to happen.  Having a cranial cat scan in one hour after my fall over the weekend.  Nothing like waiting nearly a week.  My son will be horrified when he initially sees me.  I've tried to prepare him that my face is all black and blue, and not to get too upset.


----------



## StarSong

Lewkat said:


> My big accomplishment is about to happen.  Having a cranial cat scan in one hour after my fall over the weekend.  Nothing like waiting nearly a week.  My son will be horrified when he initially sees me.  I've tried to prepare him that my face is all black and blue, and not to get too upset.


Hoping the scan shows that all is well, Lewkat, and that the damage is limited to bumps and bruises.


----------



## Lewkat

Thanks Star Song, it was a long scan, but it's done and I'll know later today the outcome.


----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> Thanks Star Song, it was a long scan, but it's done and I'll know later today the outcome.


Lewkat I hope all is well!


----------



## Pinky

@Lewkat  - I hope things are much better than they appear.


----------



## tbeltrans

Yesterday, I went in to the medical company I do sort term contracts for every year since I retired, and helped them get a new project off the ground.  This morning, I signed up for a year of guitar lessons focusing on arranging for solo instrumental guitar - pop tunes, standards, etc.  I am always seeking to improve in this area.  So now, moving forward, I will have the incentive to get arrangements done and a coach to critique these in a positive and productive manner.

Every day, I accomplish something, which may be as simple as getting my wife through the day and to appointments, or getting an engineering project off the ground, or writing another arrangement for the guitar.  I am always doing something.

Tony


----------



## Pecos

Lewkat said:


> Thanks Star Song, it was a long scan, but it's done and I'll know later today the outcome.


I hope that the scan shows no damage.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Went furniture shopping.   Ugh...  Kill me now.


I am the polar opposite to you...I love shopping for new furniture... OTOH I HATE grocery shopping...


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> My big accomplishment is about to happen.  Having a cranial cat scan in one hour after my fall over the weekend.  Nothing like waiting nearly a week.  My son will be horrified when he initially sees me.  I've tried to prepare him that my face is all black and blue, and not to get too upset.


OMG...I didn't know you fell  , what a shock for you.. and I can imagine the bruising because the same thing happened to me 3 months ago. How did you fall ?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I am the polar opposite to you...I love shopping for new furniture... OTOH I HATE grocery shopping...


Too bad we don't live in the same area.  I'd do your grocery shopping and you could procure my furniture!


----------



## Pecos

Lewkat said:


> My big accomplishment is about to happen.  Having a cranial cat scan in one hour after my fall over the weekend.  Nothing like waiting nearly a week.  My son will be horrified when he initially sees me.  I've tried to prepare him that my face is all black and blue, and not to get too upset.


You do know that your son is going to give you a good chewing out for waiting a week! That is after he tells you how much he loves you.


----------



## Lewkat

He already did that via phone, Pecos.  He does tell me every day how much he loves me and I tell him right back.  Incidentally, he was really upset at the sight of me, but I calmed him down.


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> OMG...I didn't know you fell  , what a shock for you.. and I can imagine the bruising because the same thing happened to me 3 months ago. How did you fall ?


I sleep walk on occasion and evidently I got up and went into the bathroom to get a comb for my hair.  I dropped it and when I bent over to fetch it, I took a header and landed on my noggin.  Have a mid sized hematoma on the right side of my forehead and am black and blue all over most of my face.  Woke me up though.


----------



## Pinky

Lewkat said:


> I sleep walk on occasion and evidently I got up and went into the bathroom to get a comb for my hair.  I dropped it and when I bent over to fetch it, I took a header and landed on my noggin.  Have a mid sized hematoma on the right side of my forehead and am black and blue all over most of my face.  Woke me up though.


My sister took a similar fall in the bathroom late at night .. she ended up being taken to hospital by ambulance.

Be careful!


----------



## Lewkat

Pecos said:


> I hope that the scan shows no damage.


You and me both.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> I sleep walk on occasion and evidently I got up and went into the bathroom to get a comb for my hair.  I dropped it and when I bent over to fetch it, I took a header and landed on my noggin.  Have a mid sized hematoma on the right side of my forehead and am black and blue all over most of my face.  Woke me up though.


OMG I feel sick... wow! what a fright , it's wonder it didn't give you a heart attack right there and then


----------



## MickaC

My accomplishments cover for the last three days.
Continuing my trip of sorting, donating, give away, garbage.
On my last few sorting.
Feels good.


----------



## MickaC

@Lewkat .......OMG......you waited so long.....please don't do that again......you owe it to yourself to take care.
Hope the scan doesn't show any damage inside.
On the surface, sounds like you're very colorful.
Take it easy.


----------



## Lewkat

Micka, if it ever happens again, and hopefully, it will not, believe me, I'll not wait.  I even hauled my old walker out from when I injured my spine years ago to use at night.  Seems, I am aware of some of the things in my surroundings when I am in that state, so it is in front of me, I'll use it.


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> OMG I feel sick... wow! what a fright , it's wonder it didn't give you a heart attack right there and then


It happened so fast, Holly, that all I could think of did I break my nose?  But no not this time.


----------



## Homeschoolie

StarSong said:


> Went furniture shopping.   Ugh...  Kill me now.


Me too  ... when I shop. Hate it, almost never do it, i let  my husband do 99.9% of it! He loves to shop...he calls it hunting and gathering!


----------



## Chet

Mowed the lawn.


----------



## fmdog44

No, Give me one reason I should.


----------



## tbeltrans

I did accomplish something today.  I got a coach to work with to improve my arranging for solo guitar.  This isn't taking lessons or getting a guitar teacher, but instead a coach.  He lives near Portland, Oregon and we communicate via email and will have occasional zoom sessions.  His coaching is very affordable so no major hit on my budget.  I will be seriously immersed in writing arrangements from here on for the next year.  What a great way to spend time in retirement - and COVID-19 has absolutely no impact on these activities!  I am most content when doing something productive that has real meaning for my personal goals.

Tony


----------



## Ruthanne

tbeltrans said:


> I did accomplish something today.  I got a coach to work with to improve my arranging for solo guitar.  This isn't taking lessons or getting a guitar teacher, but instead a coach.  He lives near Portland, Oregon and we communicate via email and will have occasional zoom sessions.  His coaching is very affordable so no major hit on my budget.  I will be seriously immersed in writing arrangements from here on for the next year.  What a great way to spend time in retirement - and COVID-19 has absolutely no impact on these activities!  I am most content when doing something productive that has real meaning for my personal goals.
> 
> Tony


Wow that's great!  I wish you much success with it!


----------



## Ruthanne

Chet said:


> Mowed the lawn.


Good for you!


----------



## Ruthanne

fmdog44 said:


> No, Give me one reason I should.


----------



## tbeltrans

Ruthanne said:


> Wow that's great!  I wish you much success with it!



Thank you Ruthanne.  We have been exchanging emails for much of the day, getting to know each other and setting a framework and path from which to continue.  It will be a lot of work, much like grad school, but well worth it.

Tony


----------



## MFP

I got my living room re-arranged so I can start my WFH tomorrow. It will be nice and yet somewhat odd.


----------



## Ruthanne

tbeltrans said:


> Thank you Ruthanne.  We have been exchanging emails for much of the day, getting to know each other and setting a framework and path from which to continue.  It will be a lot of work, much like grad school, but well worth it.
> 
> Tony


Sounds good, and grad school is well worth it and enjoyable, too, so I hope This is enjoyable, too, for you.


----------



## Ruthanne

MFP said:


> I got my living room re-arranged so I can start my WFH tomorrow. It will be nice and yet somewhat odd.


What is WFH?


----------



## tbeltrans

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds good, and grad school is well worth it and enjoyable, too, so I hope This is enjoyable, too, for you.



Grad school was a good experience.  However, I realized before finishing that for my career, I really didn't need it.  Oh well.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans

Ruthanne said:


> What is WFH?



*W*ork *F*rom *H*ome.  I hope this answer is applicable to the discussion since there could be other meanings associated with this acronym. 

Tony


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## fancicoffee13

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know exactly why but I wasn't feeling like doing a thing today and then I did some laundry and it was sheets and mattress covers.  I felt I'd accomplished something at least...And I have a fresh bed to climb into tonight   ❣
> 
> Did you accomplish anything today?


I found a small laundry basket, put a small pillow in it and got a small cheap blanket and made it into a carseat for my chihuahua!  His buddy died yesterday, so to change things up a bit and bring some light on the day ahead, I put him in the basket, strapped him in and he was pretty happy to go for a ride with me.  I saw the idea on Pinterest for a DIY car seat.  I put him in the seat up front and the basket worked great.  I just don't want to pay those high prices for those seats or covers.


----------



## Ruthanne

fancicoffee13 said:


> I found a small laundry basket, put a small pillow in it and got a small cheap blanket and made it into a carseat for my chihuahua!  His buddy died yesterday, so to change things up a bit and bring some light on the day ahead, I put him in the basket, strapped him in and he was pretty happy to go for a ride with me.  I saw the idea on Pinterest for a DIY car seat.  I put him in the seat up front and the basket worked great.  I just don't want to pay those high prices for those seats or covers.


I'm sorry to hear about his buddy but happy that he has a nice little bed to sleep in.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well I managed to accomplish doing some grocery shopping this morning and when I got back to park in my favorite parking spot someone had taken it and boy was I mad.  I got over it pretty fast though because there was another parking spot that I could take and I was glad at least that the lady who got the other spot was the person that I thought she was.  I know that she too has a hard time of it.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Ruthanne said:


> I'm sorry to hear about his buddy but happy that he has a nice little bed to sleep in.


Thank you.  It was a basket I put in my car so he could ride in it with me and be able to see where we are going and still be safe.


----------



## Ruthanne

fancicoffee13 said:


> Thank you.  It was a basket I put in my car so he could ride in it with me and be able to see where we are going and still be safe.


That sounds real nice.


----------



## Aneeda72

tbeltrans said:


> Yesterday, I went in to the medical company I do sort term contracts for every year since I retired, and helped them get a new project off the ground.  This morning, I signed up for a year of guitar lessons focusing on arranging for solo instrumental guitar - pop tunes, standards, etc.  I am always seeking to improve in this area.  So now, moving forward, I will have the incentive to get arrangements done and a coach to critique these in a positive and productive manner.
> 
> Every day, I accomplish something, which may be as simple as getting my wife through the day and to appointments, or getting an engineering project off the ground, or writing another arrangement for the guitar.  I am always doing something.
> 
> Tony


I keep my husband busy, busy, busy.  It’s a hard job but someone has to do it.  Otherwise, he would, well, just sit in a recliner and watch tv.


----------



## RiverM55

Just finished up a salad and watchin the water department boys messin with one of the hydrants. Must have had somethin happen. We was without water for about 30 minutes maybe.


----------



## tbeltrans

Aneeda72 said:


> I keep my husband busy, busy, busy.  It’s a hard job but someone has to do it.  Otherwise, he would, well, just sit in a recliner and watch tv.



I can do that for a while, but then I get too antsy and want to do something productive.  In a sense, I envy those who can just sit all day and relax.   

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans

RiverM55 said:


> Just finished up a salad and watchin the water department boys messin with one of the hydrants. Must have had somethin happen. We was without water for about 30 minutes maybe.



Well somebody has to clean off the doggie graffiti. 

Tony


----------



## Aneeda72

tbeltrans said:


> I can do that for a while, but then I get too antsy and want to do something productive.  In a sense, I envy those who can just sit all day and relax.
> 
> Tony


Why yes, it is a talent- I have worked hard to perfect it .  Another 10 years or so and I should have it perfected.  I practice every day.


----------



## jujube

Why, yes I did! 

I successfully resisted bopping the Spousal Equivalent over the head with something not-so-soft as we went into the second consecutive day of him moaning from dawn to dusk about something he can't get to go into place on his Harley.   I'm honestly sorry he can't get it to fit in, I really am, but there's absolutely nothing I can do about it, so for the love of Pete, SHUT UP ABOUT IT!  Or if you can't shut up about it, keep the whining in the garage.


----------



## RiverM55

tbeltrans said:


> Well somebody has to clean off the doggie graffiti.
> 
> Tony


I guess they had a line break. Now my water is orange and smells like doggie poo. Might for an hour the fella said. If not I have to call him back. Tasty.


----------



## RiverM55

Agreed Aneeda. I need to shower. Not in that.


----------



## tbeltrans

Aneeda72 said:


> Why yes, it is a talent- I have worked hard to perfect it .  Another 10 years or so and I should have it perfected.  I practice every day.



Perfect practice makes perfect. 

It does seem difficult for some of us to sit and do nothing for long periods of time, doesn't it?

Tony


----------



## Pappy

Went for hot dogs and ice cream for lunch. That’s about my exciting day...


----------



## RadishRose

Besides the usual chores, washed blankets and comforters today.


----------



## MickaC

fancicoffee13 said:


> I found a small laundry basket, put a small pillow in it and got a small cheap blanket and made it into a carseat for my chihuahua!  His buddy died yesterday, so to change things up a bit and bring some light on the day ahead, I put him in the basket, strapped him in and he was pretty happy to go for a ride with me.  I saw the idea on Pinterest for a DIY car seat.  I put him in the seat up front and the basket worked great.  I just don't want to pay those high prices for those seats or covers.


Sorry to hear you lost a little loved one....... You're chihuahua most certainly will be missing his buddy.
Good for you for making the extras to ease him through the loss.......they know things too.
You're a great pet parent.


----------



## tbeltrans

Pappy said:


> Went for hot dogs and ice cream for lunch. That’s about my exciting day...



There is a high end hot dog and hamburger restaurant that has been opening around town lately, called Portillo's:

https://www.portillos.com/menu/restaurant/

I didn't see prices but since it is a really nice building and not a hot dog truck, I imagine it is expensive. 

Checking the ratings, it seems to get so-so ratings rather than good reviews, generally based on the service rather than food quality.  What my wife and I like to do is go to a decent sub shop and get ideas for making more interesting sandwiches.  Maybe we will try this place sometime.  Places around here seem to being well with social distancing, enforcing masks, cleaning tables and other things that get touched, etc. so I don't feel at high risk going out once in a while.  For us right now, that might mean once or twice a month.

Tony


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Besides the usual chores, washed blankets and comforters today.


I did a load of laundry, too.  It's always good to get that out of the way.  I need to do another one--towels.


----------



## tbeltrans

I took a shower today.  This time next year, I will do it again whether I need it or not.   

Tony


----------



## MickaC

Winding up my sorting frenzy.
It's a good feeling, things i know will never make use of, got donated, give away, and some was just garbage, and that's where that stuff went.
The heavy part of this task is done.......which is a good thing......was waiting for help moving some heavy containers, sadly, that help never came, didn't even get a reply, thought i waited long enough, so i lifted and moved.
Now i'm paying the price......my left hip joint was the better of the two.....not any more.
Have been wanting to move my microwave from a built in spot to on the counter.........why.......i'm short, and it's too high......is a tight fit, can't clean around, top or under it.......every time i go to open it, it slides back, the spot it to deep.
Have mentioned this several times in the last couple of years......my last attempt for help was a no go.....no reply.
So.
I did it myself......wasn't easy......pulling it out enough and hanging on to it while i pulled the power cord.........sigh.
That didn't add anything good to my hip joints.

Was always taught.......try an be helpful whenever possible.......certainly to the older ones.

Oh well.......got those tasks done, makes me happy.

On the other note........how long do you think it will take me to get used to the microwave in a different spot.........still working on that.


----------



## RiverM55

No shower for me tonight. I guess some construction crew bore a hole in the water line by accident. They fixed it and it's been a couple hours. I'm done wastin all the water I'm goin to waste for one day. If it ain't better by mornin they're goin to hear some hollerin. I'm not showerin in somethin the color of piss.


----------



## Aneeda72

RiverM55 said:


> No shower for me tonight. I guess some construction crew bore a hole in the water line by accident. They fixed it and it's been a couple hours. I'm done wastin all the water I'm goin to waste for one day. If it ain't better by mornin they're goin to hear some hollerin. I'm not showerin in somethin the color of piss.


OMGosh if only I could make the comment I want to make, but no political comments allowed.


----------



## fancicoffee13

MickaC said:


> Sorry to hear you lost a little loved one....... You're chihuahua most certainly will be missing his buddy.
> Good for you for making the extras to ease him through the loss.......they know things too.
> You're a great pet parent.


Thank you.  It is very hard, but diverting my Baby's attention to somethings I know he would love not only helps him but making new memories (ongoing) also.  I look forward to each new day and how I can do little things for him.


----------



## RiverM55

Aneeda72 said:


> OMGosh if only I could make the comment I want to make, but no political comments allowed.


I'm good now. I found some distilled water in the cabinet. Made myself a sponge bath. I need to rustle up some dinner. I might be back a bit later.


----------



## MFP

Ruthanne said:


> What is WFH?


Oh I'm sorry. WFH is work from home.


----------



## MFP

tbeltrans said:


> There is a high end hot dog and hamburger restaurant that has been opening around town lately, called Portillo's:
> 
> https://www.portillos.com/menu/restaurant/
> 
> I didn't see prices but since it is a really nice building and not a hot dog truck, I imagine it is expensive.
> 
> Checking the ratings, it seems to get so-so ratings rather than good reviews, generally based on the service rather than food quality.  What my wife and I like to do is go to a decent sub shop and get ideas for making more interesting sandwiches.  Maybe we will try this place sometime.  Places around here seem to being well with social distancing, enforcing masks, cleaning tables and other things that get touched, etc. so I don't feel at high risk going out once in a while.  For us right now, that might mean once or twice a month.
> 
> Tony


I don't see any prices but that stuff looks delicious!


----------



## tbeltrans

MFP said:


> I don't see any prices but that stuff looks delicious!



I couldn't find prices, so I suppose my wife and I should check it out ourselves.  However, it may be a case of "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" - Home of the $1,000 Hot Dog - Get Yours Today!!!". 

Tony


----------



## fancicoffee13

Aneeda72 said:


> OMGosh if only I could make the comment I want to make, but no political comments allowed.


 One time, at a card playing group I was new at, I mentioned something about church.  A person at another table said emphatically, "we don't talk about politics or religion", and with that, later I apologized, but said, "but, I do believe I have a freedom of speech and can talk about whatever I want to.  But, I apologize."  And with that said, I have had no other interruptions and I do talk about whatever I want to talk about with others.


----------



## fancicoffee13

tbeltrans said:


> I couldn't find prices, so I suppose my wife and I should check it out ourselves.  However, it may be a case of "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" - Home of the $1,000 Hot Dog - Get Yours Today!!!".
> 
> Tony


My uncle said he bought their 3 bedroom 2 bath, one story home for $13,000 back in the 50's probably.  I remember when I could not drive yet, about 1966, the price of gasoline was under 50 cents!  And the man would come out and check your oil, pump the gas, wash the windows!


----------



## tbeltrans

fancicoffee13 said:


> My uncle said he bought their 3 bedroom 2 bath, one story home for $13,000 back in the 50's probably.  I remember when I could not drive yet, about 1966, the price of gasoline was under 50 cents!  And the man would come out and check your oil, pump the gas, wash the windows!



Yes, definitely.  I posted something about the gasoline service back then in another post today too.  My Mom said that our 3 bedroom 2 bath house in Los Angeles cost $14,000 in the mid-60s.  These days, it sold for over a million dollars.  Isn't that just weird?

Tony


----------



## fancicoffee13

tbeltrans said:


> Yes, definitely.  I posted something about the gasoline service back then in another post today too.  My Mom said that our 3 bedroom 2 bath house in Los Angeles cost $14,000 in the mid-60s.  These days, it sold for over a million dollars.  Isn't that just weird?
> 
> Tony


Yes, I read your post earlier today.


----------



## tbeltrans

fancicoffee13 said:


> Yes, I read your post earlier today.



It is nice to be able to share these memories with those who remember instead of getting blank looks that make us feel old.   

Tony


----------



## fancicoffee13

tbeltrans said:


> It is nice to be able to share these memories with those who remember instead of getting blank looks that make us feel old.
> 
> Tony


So funny!  But, so true.  I go to a senior center and most of them are 15-20 years older than me and we get along great.  Some are old and bitter, and then there are the ones that are sweet, really good gentlemen, and some are very understanding.


----------



## tbeltrans

fancicoffee13 said:


> So funny!  But, so true.  I go to a senior center and most of them are 15-20 years older than me and we get along great.  Some are old and bitter, and then there are the ones that are sweet, really good gentlemen, and some are very understanding.



There is a saying that we become more like ourselves the older we get.  I suppose that means the things inside we used to be able to hide from the world, come to the surface (ever wonder what somebody smiling all the time is hiding - wait 'til they get old).  Uh oh! 

Tony


----------



## fancicoffee13

tbeltrans said:


> There is a saying that we become more like ourselves the older we get.  I suppose that means the things inside we used to be able to hide from the world, come to the surface (ever wonder what somebody smiling all the time is hiding?).  Uh oh!
> 
> Tony


I think we understand more about the world and people.  Just being yourself, while still respecting others.  We also seem more understanding, and can see in between lines of speech of what is actually being said.  And for those that are always right, you just let them talk and agree even when they are wrong.  There are times I just refrain from talking to certain types of seniors.  They are bitter, or arguementative, or just hard to get along with.


----------



## tbeltrans

fancicoffee13 said:


> I think we understand more about the world and people.  Just being yourself, while still respecting others.  We also seem more understanding, and can see in between lines of speech of what is actually being said.  And for those that are always right, you just let them talk and agree even when they are wrong.  There are times I just refrain from talking to certain types of seniors.  They are bitter, or arguementative, or just hard to get along with.



Great advice! 

Tony


----------



## Jules

Had a mammogram today.  They are very backed up and are booking new appointments into April.  If there’s an obvious issue they accommodate you earlier.  So even though I didn’t get my afternoon walk, I feel I accomplished something.


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> Had a mammogram today.  They are very backed up and are booking new appointments into April.  If there’s an obvious issue they accommodate you earlier.  So even though I didn’t get my afternoon walk, I feel I accomplished something.


I hope the mammogram turns out to be okay.


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing much so far.. it's not yet 10am...it's pouring of rain. and I'm waiting home for 2 separate deliveries today .

I've spoken to my daughter, her area of Spain have just escaped a second lockdown while the rest of Spain has now gone back into strict lockdown. ..how long that will last for her is anyone's guess, but hopefully they'll escape it.

France has gone into full lockdown again..  and it's only a matter of time the before the whole of  England goes back the same way. I'm dreading it happening.. but they say that we're back up to the levels of infection that we had back in March, and talk is of closing England until _next _March... . which would be a disaster for the UK given the terrible damage the last lockdown did to this small country... ..even now they're expecting another million to be unemployed by next month after furlough comes to an end


----------



## Pink Biz

........


----------



## Pink Biz

tbeltrans said:


> There is a high end hot dog and hamburger restaurant that has been opening around town lately, called Portillo's:
> 
> https://www.portillos.com/menu/restaurant/
> 
> I didn't see prices but since it is a really nice building and not a hot dog truck, I imagine it is expensive.
> 
> Checking the ratings, it seems to get so-so ratings rather than good reviews, generally based on the service rather than food quality.  What my wife and I like to do is go to a decent sub shop and get ideas for making more interesting sandwiches.  Maybe we will try this place sometime.  Places around here seem to being well with social distancing, enforcing masks, cleaning tables and other things that get touched, etc. so I don't feel at high risk going out once in a while.  For us right now, that might mean once or twice a month.
> 
> Tony


*You're a lucky guy! Portillo's originated in the Chicago area (where I live) and has expanded nationwide like crazy. Everything is just delicious and is worth every penny.

Service is very fast and they have the drive-thru process down to a science. Enjoy a real hot dog and more! *


----------



## tbeltrans

Pink Biz said:


> *You're a lucky guy! Portillo's originated in the Chicago area (where I live) and has expanded nationwide like crazy. Everything is just delicious and is worth every penny.
> 
> Service is very fast and they have the drive-thru process down to a science. Enjoy a real hot dog and more! *



Well, now you have sold me.  My wife and I will definitely have to check it out.

Tony


----------



## marymary

well i had to get up pretty early since the plumbers were shwoing up AGAIN to fix my rotten egg smell from the hot water heater so i lost feel like i'm hung over fro lack of sleep/  it's amazing what 2 less hours can mean in how you face and enjoy the day.  since i' in del i will fill i those of you who aren't by telling you it has ben raining here non stop and wll continue till tomorrow.  i wish i was the kind of person that could nap.  unfortunately once i'm up - i'm up.  so i sit and watch the news and crochet a little and drink coffee and eat chocolate.  such islife inmary's world.


----------



## marymary

p.s. i am 71 soon to be 72 and i don't now how to post photos.  having had no children ihave no one to show me.  besides all that i have to admite that sideof my brain does not work.  smiling


----------



## marymary

have patince with me please i keep getting a notice i must wait 10 seconds and of course i did but stil got themessage.   heavy sigh.


----------



## Pecos

I had an annual visit to the ENT Doctor to check my hearing and allergy issues.

My hearing is fine for a man my age, but has dropped off at the higher frequencies just like any one else who is 77. He told me that I may find it hard to understand people inside a noisy restaurant. I told him that I was "Good to Go" on this one since going out to eat is off the table for the foreseeable future. He did remove some ear wax and commented that wax tends to build up more as we get older. 

My allergy issues are doing fine, but he told me that the Lupron hormone treatment that I get for prostrate cancer does contribute to congestion. I will be so, so happy when I am able to get off that stuff and stop having hot flashes and afternoon fatigue. It keeps my testosterone level at zero, so I have been losing muscle and going through menopause for the last 20 months. 

I go back to see him in a year.

Now I have sheets to wash along with a few other routine chores.


----------



## MickaC

Didn't set out to accomplish anything in particular, other than my morning cleaning chores.
Feeling a bit useless from my stupid stubbornness.
I may have gotten my sorting pretty much done.
But.
Now i'm paying the price for all the heavy lifting, pushing, moving stuff.
Major pain with my left hip......only pain when i walk, do stairs and lift.
Back on my high dose of tylenol 3.
Decided to go downtown for a couple of things, picked up a parcel at the post office......didn't get very far, had to set it down......a very nice man offered his help and put it in my vehicle......was so grateful.....thanking him very much.
I could have had both hips done a couple years ago.....but i chose not to at that time.....guess i'll have to smarten up. 
The rest of the day nothing too hard.


----------



## debodun

Harvested and cut back the tomato plants and brought in the tubs. 



Will see what happens. This has been an experiment in horticulture from the getgo. At least I got several crops of cherry and plum tomatoes this summer. This is what was left on the plants before I gave them a crew cut:


----------



## ClassicRockr

After two months and a week, got a haircut. Had my mask on as well as the cutter did. She is a terrific 69 year old lady! A young guy I use to go to, has a sign on his door to his shop "Mask required to enter", yet, he doesn't wear one when he cuts. I didn't have him cut my hair.


----------



## Sliverfox

Other than make lunch for hubby & I ,, haven't done anything but look  for another  Boston Terrier,  online.

Would  settle  for an adult  dog  1 or 2 years old.
Not   saying no to a puppy.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Had a mammogram today.  They are very backed up and are booking new appointments into April.  If there’s an obvious issue they accommodate you earlier.  So even though I didn’t get my afternoon walk, I feel I accomplished something.


I am getting one next week, oh joy.


----------



## Aneeda72

I went for a short walk.  Hopefully if I take several short walks, and rest in between, it will work and my hip will stay happy.  We shall see.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I had an annual visit to the ENT Doctor to check my hearing and allergy issues.
> 
> My hearing is fine for a man my age, but has dropped off at the higher frequencies just like any one else who is 77. He told me that I may find it hard to understand people inside a noisy restaurant. I told him that I was "Good to Go" on this one since going out to eat is off the table for the foreseeable future. He did remove some ear wax and commented that wax tends to build up more as we get older.
> 
> My allergy issues are doing fine, but he told me that the Lupron hormone treatment that I get for prostrate cancer does contribute to congestion. I will be so, so happy when I am able to get off that stuff and stop having hot flashes and afternoon fatigue. It keeps my testosterone level at zero, so I have been losing muscle and going through menopause for the last 20 months.
> 
> I go back to see him in a year.
> 
> Now I have sheets to wash along with a few other routine chores.


I know I would be looking forward to getting off a Treatment like that too and I really hope things get better for you.


----------



## Ruthanne

Sliverfox said:


> Other than make lunch for hubby & I ,, haven't done anything but look  for another  Boston Terrier,  online.
> 
> Would  settle  for an adult  dog  1 or 2 years old.
> Not   saying no to a puppy.


Yes a two-year-old dog is anice age I believe.  I got mine when she was about 2 years old.


----------



## Ruthanne

debodun said:


> Harvested and cut back the tomato plants and brought in the tubs.
> 
> View attachment 130901
> 
> Will see what happens. This has been an experiment in horticulture from the getgo. At least I got several crops of cherry and plum tomatoes this summer. This is what was left on the plants before I gave them a crew cut:
> 
> View attachment 130902


That pictures making me want some fried green tomatoes yum.


----------



## Tish

Started this morning with a long walk with Miss Chicka, then settled into some work.
Updated a few websites, went and did the banking and that's about it.
All in all a productive day.


----------



## Devi

Well, after this thread, I went online and ordered a bunch of natural/organic makeup. So it's all your fault!  (Joke; I like makeup.) Should be arriving next week.


----------



## Ruthanne

Devi said:


> Well, after this thread, I went online and ordered a bunch of natural/organic makeup. So it's all your fault!  (Joke; I like makeup.) Should be arriving next week.


It's fun ordering makeup isn't it...enjoy!


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Didn't set out to accomplish anything in particular, other than my morning cleaning chores.
> Feeling a bit useless from my stupid stubbornness.
> I may have gotten my sorting pretty much done.
> But.
> Now i'm paying the price for all the heavy lifting, pushing, moving stuff.
> Major pain with my left hip......only pain when i walk, do stairs and lift.
> Back on my high dose of tylenol 3.
> Decided to go downtown for a couple of things, picked up a parcel at the post office......didn't get very far, had to set it down......a very nice man offered his help and put it in my vehicle......was so grateful.....thanking him very much.
> I could have had both hips done a couple years ago.....but i chose not to at that time.....guess i'll have to smarten up.
> The rest of the day nothing too hard.


awww  %$**...that Hip, Micka... I'm sorry to hear you're in so much pain... ..hope you feel a little better soon


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> I went for a short walk.  Hopefully if I take several short walks, and rest in between, it will work and my hip will stay happy.  We shall see.


Walking is so good for us but hurts sometimes...I hope that hip behaves!


----------



## hollydolly

it's just after 8.30am..and I'm about to be cut off the internet because the Open reach guy is on his way to replace some optic fibre  wiring inside and outside the house for the internet.. not sure how long all of that is going to take..


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> Walking is so good for us but hurts sometimes...I hope that hip behaves!


Thanks.  Unfortunately it did not.  Surprisingly husband agreed to walk with me.  Got very little steps in as I realized it just wasn’t going to work.  So frustrating.


----------



## MickaC

@Ruthanne  Sorry about the pain you're having with your hip.
Sounds like a hip replacement will benefit for you.

Now.... i'm sorry i passed up having my hip replacements done a couple years ago.
Thinking of starting that process if we ever get rid of this Covid.

Take it easy.


----------



## Camper6

I have a winter jacket that I like.  As usual with jackets, the zippers get jammed or won't work right.

I looked for new jackets but didn't like any.  They are expensive.  I will get one later when they go on sale.

So I decided to buy a zipper and take the old one out.  I didn't realize what I was letting myself into.
I must have spent five or six hours.  But eventually I did get it installed.  An exercise in patience.  And don't try to do it all at one time.  A bit at the time and then take a rest.  I do have a sewing machine but it can't handle the thick parts.  That's a hand sewing job.

This particular jacket suits me because it buttons up tight around the neck.  Others I try are loose.

Sometimes all you need is a new slider on a zipper so before you go through replacing the whole zipper check to see if the slider is faulty.  If the zipper is metal that's usually all you need.  The plastic zippers get damaged and wont mesh properly. The sliders are sold at places that sell the zippers.  

I replaced a zipper on a summer jacket.  That was really easy because there isn't layers of insulation.  It's easy sewing.


----------



## Chet

Woke up and had a pulse...good for the day.


----------



## katlupe

Nothing besides coffee, yet. Be back later.


----------



## hollydolly

Well my rewiring has all been done, and my new router installed.. I've also got a new remote control for the TV where you just tell it what channel you want rather than tediously  scrolling through zillions  to get to a favourite.. 

Just can't quite get the google home hub or Amazon echo  to reset, but my o/h will manage that when he gets home this evening


----------



## Sliverfox

Almost missed my 8 a.m. dental appointment.
Got  tooth 'ground' down  for a crown,, took an hour.

Threw away some garbage, picked out where to plant lilac  that hubby got free.

Trying to think of something really  great  for lunch.


----------



## Ronni

Not working today so my to-do list is long!  I’ve already run several loads of laundry, reorganized the spare room to make room for all the plants I had to bring in from outside, hung several pictures including a large original canvas Ron’s sister gave us as a wedding present. I’ve browned the turkey Italian sausages in preparation for big pot of soup I’m making for a Halloween get together for the kids and grands. We’ll toast marshmallows over the fire pit and make s’mores for dessert. Watered the plants. Answered a bunch of emails.

I’m planning to devote the rest of the day to a bunch of computer stuff for work which I’ve been putting off for a month.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got up early and saw our very disabled son.  Third try is the charm.  Apparently he is so bored he naps in the afternoon lol.  Wanted me to buy him some new movies.  Sorry, they are not making them right now.  Watch tv, I’ve seen everything.  You and me both.

Then the early morning call from my other son in a group home.  Mom, I need chocolate milk and frosting.  Are you bringing it?  Are you on the way?  Buying it now.  Had to make two stops as 7/11 did not have frosting.  What’s up with that?  Delivery made.

Then I ask husband, while we are out is there anything you want?  Yes, of course there is.  Go to Win Co.  Score a couple of wipes.  Husband gets juice.  I get ice cream.  I know, diabetic, but if I get the mammogram I’m going to need ice cream.  That’s my deal with myself.  You can have ice cream if you get the mammogram.   I appreciate the encouragement everyone is giving me.

Back home now.  Hot dogs for lunch.  It’s too freaking cold outside.


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> I get ice cream.  I know, diabetic, but if I get the mammogram I’m going to need ice cream.  That’s my deal with myself.  You can have ice cream if you get the mammogram.   I appreciate the encouragement everyone is giving me.
> 
> Back home now.  Hot dogs for lunch.  It’s too freaking cold outside.


I wholeheartedly agree. Good ice cream is the solution for so many things including unpleasant medical procedures.
Good luck.


----------



## katlupe

I just got back from Tops. It wasn't really that cold but I wore a coat and a hat just in case. I keep thinking today is Sunday and was surprised to so many cars in the parking lot. 

The rest of the day, I am not planning on doing much. Maybe watch videos and color.


----------



## debodun

Went to the cardiologist. Uneventful despite the snowfall. Awaiting results of the bloodwork ordered.


----------



## Sliverfox

@Camper 6,, You were brave to tackle putting a zipper sewing it by hand.

Hubby has several jackets that need a zippers replaced.
I hate putting zippers in  jackets.
Have a Singer sewing machine  to do the job with.

There are some  youtube videos that detail  how to repair zippers.


----------



## katlupe

So far today, I have alphabetized my CDs and DVDs and arranged them and books in my bookcases. Moved one bookcase yesterday so changed everything around. Looks neater. Washing my Nuwave right now so I can use it to make bacon for breakfast. I didn't get it done last night because I was exhausted after moving the bookcase and picking up everything that fell out of it.


----------



## Treacle




----------



## squatting dog

Made it into the woods (finally). Cut 4 more deadfall trees up and split / stacked a bunch more. Trying to get caught up again. these last few weeks have been awful. Laying around, eating, watching pod casts, visiting forums, eating, watching old movies off my hard drive, eating, watching you tube video's, eating. 
Did I mention eating?   Starting to plump up around the middle a little.


----------



## needshave

Spent more money, found some vintage all original solid oak and cherry panel doors on-line for sale. Had to have them, so leaving in a few to pick up.


----------



## debodun

Since I had to go out for church, there's a market just about 4 miles further away that I don't go to very much. I picked up a few things there and at the checkout the clerk asked if I brought my own bags or wanted to buy some from them. Being the penny strangler I am, I told her that I had bags in the car. We put the groceries in the shopping cart and I wheeled them out to my car. I do have a bag o' bags and was loading the items in the bags when a huge gust of wind blew the bag o' bags away. As the bag tumbled, it was blowing the bags inside of it out all over the parking lot an across the street. Being environmentally conscientious, I chased them and as I reached for one, it would just blow away. I can imaging how comical this looked to others. I ended up chasing them into a bank parking lot across the street where most were blown in a ditch and goy hung up on weeds where I could retrieve them. The few stragglers I did manage to pick up on the lawn. Then I had to run back across the street to the store and finish bagging. Hope I got them all. I think I've had my exercise for the day!


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Since I had to go out for church, there's a market just about 4 mile further away that I don't go to very much. I picked up a few things there and at the checkout the clerk asked if I brought my own bags or wanted to buy some from them. Being the penny strangler I am, I told her that I had bags in the car. We put the groceries in the shopping cart and I wheeled them out to my car. I do have a bag o' bags and was loading the items in the bags when a huge gust of wind blew the bag o' bags away. As the bag tumbled, it was blowing the bags inside of it out all over the parking lot an across the street. Being environmentally conscientious, I chased them and as I reached for one, it would just blow away. I can imaging how comical this looked to others. I ended up chasing them into a bank parking lot across teh street where most were blown in a ditch where I could retrieve them. The few stragglers I did manage to pick up on the lawn. Then I had to run back across the street to the store and finish bagging. Hope I got them all. I think I've had my exercise for the day!


I LOVE your phrase ”penny strangler”.  . This is why you will never buy a new house or fix your old one.


----------



## needshave

I had written earlier that I had found some vintage all original solid oak and cherry panel doors on-line for sale, I just got back with a truck load. But...when I arrived at the location to pick up the doors, the gentlemen took me to his office/warehouse where he had them stored. When I went in I saw probably 20-25 coke machines of yesterday, most had rounded tops, which I had never seen before. 90% were all red, there were a few that were red on the bottom and white on the top and they were very narrow. He said they were typically found in Greyhound bus stations. All were original, never been painted and all were in working order and running. All were marked 10 cents a bottle and he had rows and rows of glass coke bottles in wooden crates. He had repaired and renovated every machine and there they set fully operational. Some had old full coke bottles in them. He said it was a labor of love and just enjoyed collecting coke machines. I spent 2 hours with him just talking old times.  It was a good day.


----------



## Pinky

needshave said:


> I had written earlier that I had found some vintage all original solid oak and cherry panel doors on-line for sale, I just got back with a truck load. But...when I arrived at the location to pick up the doors, the gentlemen took me to his office/warehouse where he had them stored. When I went in I saw probably 20-25 coke machines of yesterday, most had rounded tops, which I had never seen before. 90% were all red, there were a few that were red on the bottom and white on the top and they were very narrow. He said they were typically found in Greyhound bus stations. All were original, never been painted and all were in working order and running. All were marked 10 cents a bottle and he had rows and rows of glass coke bottles in wooden crates. He had repaired and renovated every machine and there they set fully operational. Some had old full coke bottles in them. He said it was a labor of love and just enjoyed collecting coke machines. I spent 2 hours with him just talking old times.  It was a good day.


Very cool!


----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished sending Aldi's my food order online.  I had put it off because of sleep problems lately but hopefully by 1 pm tomorrow I will have gotten some good sleep, too.  Had the dog outside, too.


----------



## Ruthanne

needshave said:


> Spent more money, found some vintage all original solid oak and cherry panel doors on-line for sale. Had to have them, so leaving in a few to pick up.


Those panels sound beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## Gary O'

*Did You Accomplish Anything Today?*


I hardly ever keep track
Being busy is like that
Just go to the next project

Let's see......'accomplish'

Finished the trim on my lady's pantry
Fixed a broken clock
Replaced a newly found dripping pipe
Started some shelving for the kitchen (I'll finish that tomorrow)
Built/installed some shelving for the bathroom

Various little things that don't amount to much

Just a typical day


----------



## Aneeda72

As usual I supervised my husband in redoing the shed and putting everything in the yard away.  It’s a hard job but someone has to do it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Treacle said:


> View attachment 131479


That's how I've been lately too.


----------



## hollydolly

Took some old wood and stuff to the recycle centre.. as waste..and took a lovely  tallboy chest of drawers we've no longer any use for  to the
 re-use centre within the waste site, where good items are sold on.... While there we bought some very good quality end table which would have been very expensive to buy new, yet looked as good as new except one which just needs a light sanding and waxing on the top to bring it back to pristine condition..and I got both for an amazing  £10..

Then  to  2 supermarkets for shopping to top up the reserves before  our second lockdown on Thursday ..totally surprised to  find the stores had no milk or eggs.. we had to stop at 3 more supermarkets on the way back to find milk and eggs.. wow, I have no idea... why the panic ?..the supermarkets are not closing during lockdown !!

WE had lunch at the pub today..  first time for a few weeks and maybe the last time before lockdown lifts.. we'll have to see. Trouble is the lockdown law is complicated this time..last time they closed all pub and coffee shops bar none .. this time they say pubs can only open if the customer is buying a meal.. and it has to be substantial..no pizza or sandwich

Bought myself 3 new blouses today...and when we got home the large white venetian blind I ordered  a couple of days ago had been delivered although it wasn't expected for 3 weeks ..bonus !!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Took some old wood and stuff to the recycle centre.. as waste..and took a lovely  tallboy chest of drawers we've no longer any use for  to the
> re-use centre within the waste site, where good items are sold on.... While there we bought some very good quality end table which would have been very expensive to buy new, yet looked as good as new except one which just needs a light sanding and waxing on the top to bring it back to pristine condition..and I got both for an amazing  £10..
> 
> Then  to  2 supermarkets for shopping to top up the reserves before  our second lockdown on Thursday ..totally surprised to  find the stores had no milk or eggs.. we had to stop at 3 more supermarkets on the way back to find milk and eggs.. wow, I have no idea... why the panic ?..the supermarkets are not closing during lockdown !!
> 
> WE had lunch at the pub today..  first time for a few weeks and maybe the last time before lockdown lifts.. we'll have to see. Trouble is the lockdown law is complicated this time..last time they closed all pub and coffee shops bar none .. this time they say pubs can only open if the customer is buying a meal.. and it has to be substantial..no pizza or sandwich
> 
> Bought myself 3 new blouses today...and when we got home the large white venetian blind I ordered  a couple of days ago had been delivered although it wasn't expected for 3 weeks ..bonus !!


Let me just say this, when I order a meal, it’s a substantial meal.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Let me just say this, when I order a meal, it’s a substantial meal.


hahaha... well I can _order_ a substantial meal.. but I wouldn't be able to eat it


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> hahaha... well I can _order_ a substantial meal.. but I wouldn't be able to eat it


I eat half, husband eats the other half for a midnight snack.


----------



## StarSong

Went to Costco Business Center early yesterday (if you've never been to a CBC, it carries many of the same items as a standard Costco, but no bakery or fresh meat department, and has a lot of commercial items and restaurant-sized packages of food products).  

It's open from 7 am - 6 pm, closed Sundays; hubby and I arrived around 7:45. Parking lot was full. What???? At that hour there are usually only a couple of dozen vehicles in the lot.

It was early March all over again.  People's carts loaded down with 4-6 cases of bottled water (what's that all about anyway?), a package of TP and a package of paper towels. TP and PT stock had signs that said, "One package per membership card per day, "NO EXCEPTIONS."  Hmmm... guess a lot of people were pleading their cases and Costco got tired of dealing with them.  I'd bet they limited water shortly after we left.  

I spent $220 on supplies for pizza, cookies ('tis coming on the season) and regular food items, and was probably pushing the only cart without aforementioned water, PT or TP.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes...got my hair cut today..one of the last salon customers before lockdown comes into affect again tonight and the salons are closed for a month..
Also got my car washed and valeted..   because the car washes have to close too...

Then to the pub late afternoon for a drink... before that too closed again for yet another month...

Pub was amazingly empty, mainly due to the fact that people were doing exactly as you describe at the supermarkets  @StarSong ..and standing in long queues for hours, at non essential shops which are also closing ( Ikea?)...who needs a fake pot plant  or a chest of drawers between now and the beginning of December  so desperately they're willing to stand outside in a queue snaked around a car park  for hours ?...madness!!


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Yes...got my hair cut today..one of the last salon customers before lockdown comes into affect again tonight and the salons are closed for a month..
> Also got my car washed and valeted..   because the car washes have to close too...
> 
> Then to the pub late afternoon for a drink... before that too closed again for yet another month...
> 
> Pub was amazingly empty, mainly due to the fact that people were doing exactly as you describe at the supermarkets  @StarSong ..and standing in long queues for hours, at non essential shops which are also closing ( Ikea?)...who needs a fake pot plant  or a chest of drawers between now and the beginning of December  so desperately they're willing to stand outside in a queue snaked around a car park  for hours ?...madness!!


People do the craziest things I'll tell you.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> People do the craziest things I'll tell you.


Too True..


----------



## Don M.

I did some serious work today....cut down 5 big dead oak trees to add to my Winter firewood pile.  I cut 4 of them into manageable pieces, but hit a big rock under the 5th one....which messed up the chain on my chainsaw.  I was getting a bit tired, anyway, so that was a good excuse to stop for the day.  We are having several days of really nice weather, so I'll put a new chain on the saw in the morning, and finish cutting.  Then, it will probably take me half a day to haul all those pieces out of the forest. and a couple of hours to break up the big pieces with the log splitter.  It's a lot of work, but it helps keep me fairly fit, and cuts the Winter electric bill in half.


----------



## Ruthanne

Don M. said:


> I did some serious work today....cut down 5 big dead oak trees to add to my Winter firewood pile.  I cut 4 of them into manageable pieces, but hit a big rock under the 5th one....which messed up the chain on my chainsaw.  I was getting a bit tired, anyway, so that was a good excuse to stop for the day.  We are having several days of really nice weather, so I'll put a new chain on the saw in the morning, and finish cutting.  Then, it will probably take me half a day to haul all those pieces out of the forest. and a couple of hours to break up the big pieces with the log splitter.  It's a lot of work, but it helps keep me fairly fit, and cuts the Winter electric bill in half.


Wow, I'll say you've got some good energy to do all of that!


----------



## Phoenix

Yes, I finished putting in the new paragraph indents into my manuscript.  I write in the word processing program Word Perfect.  I love the software.  But to publish it it has to be converted to MS Word 2003 version so that the publisher can handle it with their software.  I don't like MSWord.  There are myriad tedious, time consuming  steps.  But at least I got this one done.  Yea! Tomorrow it's back to the list of things that have to be done.   I'm not very technically inclined so the process is slower than for some.


----------



## Phoenix

Don M. said:


> I did some serious work today....cut down 5 big dead oak trees to add to my Winter firewood pile.  I cut 4 of them into manageable pieces, but hit a big rock under the 5th one....which messed up the chain on my chainsaw.  I was getting a bit tired, anyway, so that was a good excuse to stop for the day.  We are having several days of really nice weather, so I'll put a new chain on the saw in the morning, and finish cutting.  Then, it will probably take me half a day to haul all those pieces out of the forest. and a couple of hours to break up the big pieces with the log splitter.  It's a lot of work, but it helps keep me fairly fit, and cuts the Winter electric bill in half.


We have a bunch of trees down on our place from the storm a few years ago.  You are welcome to them.  Grin.


----------



## Don M.

Phoenix said:


> We have a bunch of trees down on our place from the storm a few years ago.  You are welcome to them.  Grin.



Yup, but I've got an endless supply on our 40 acres.  I've been doing this for 18 years now, and it helps keep me fit, and saves us between 800 to a thousand a year on our Winter electric heating bill.  I like to work outdoors as much as the weather permits.


----------



## StarSong

Phoenix said:


> But to publish it it has to be converted to MS Word 2003 version so that the publisher can handle it with their software.


You have to convert it to software that's close to 20 years old?  Wow!


----------



## Phoenix

Don M. said:


> Yup, but I've got an endless supply on our 40 acres.  I've been doing this for 18 years now, and it helps keep me fit, and saves us between 800 to a thousand a year on our Winter electric heating bill.  I like to work outdoors as much as the weather permits.


Wood does not heat my house as good as the electric base boards.  We discovered that when we first moved in.  My husband has severe scoliosis and can no longer saw the wood.  I don't like the kick back of power saws.  Plus now I am not willing to burn anything because of the emissions.   We are in a serious climate crisis.



StarSong said:


> You have to convert it to software that's close to 20 years old?  Wow!


There are newer versions that work, but they are much more complicated to use for this purpose.  The publisher recommended this one or the 2007 version.  But he said that the 2007 version is  more complicated to use for this purpose than the 2003.  Newer is not always better.


----------



## StarSong

Phoenix said:


> There are newer versions that work, but they are much more complicated to use for this purpose. The publisher recommended this one or the 2007 version. But he said that the 2007 version is more complicated than the 2003.


Gotcha.  I have owned various versions of Word and would agree that 2003 was among the easiest to work with, particularly when it came to simple formatting.


----------



## Tish

Well, I haven't killed anyone as yet.
That's a good sign, a very good sign.


----------



## Gemma

I dug a 90 foot trench and buried 12/2 outdoor wire in it, to run electricity from the house to our shed.  Hubby wired it up to the fuse panel and then the outlet in the shed and it works perfectly.


----------



## Pappy

Well, kind off. I uncovered my golf cart, been covered for about two months and wow, look at the seats. I tried a couple cleaners, but they  did nothing for-the mold or mildew. We have no Clorox in the house or I would have tried that. Any suggestions?


----------



## Aneeda72

Nope


----------



## Pecos

My wife says that she would use a solution of 1 part vinegar and 3 parts water.
She says that she would be reluctant to use Clorox.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## tbeltrans

Our condo board hs been holding its meetings via zoom ever since COVID-19 emerged.  A zoom user has a choice to either call in to the meeting or use a computer with a mic and camera.  One of the other board members has been calling in, but wanted to use a camera.  He has a cheap no-name camera and was not able to get it running properly and neither could his more computer knowledgeable nephew who does a lot of the IT type tasks for him.  

So today he asked me to take a whack at it.  It took me a few hours, mostly because Windows decided to do a major update when we had to reboot to load a driver, to find a generic driver and some appropriate software and get things configured properly.  I went with Open Source webcam and mixer/EQ software that works quite well, since he doesn't have much money to buy software at this point in his life and other than Windows itself, that is what I also choose for my own computer.  Anyway, I got the whole thing up and running and now he can not only participate via video/sound in the board meetings, but also record video of himself playing accordions that he fixes up and sells.  He said the accordions sell much faster when there is a video demonstration.  He used to play professionally, so he is quite good, and I am sure that really helps.  It has become a hobby for him, buying used accordions, fixing the up, and selling them.  I am pretty sure he mostly breaks even, but it is a fun thing for him to do.  He nearly died from cancer last year, so it is good to see him taking an interest in things these days.

He said he also has a Linux system and I will install the camera on that probably this weekend for him.  Then he can choose which system to use as he pleases.

Tony


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Babysitting grand girls (7 and 4) while their Mama sleeps after working her RN job at the ER last night.   Breakfast, hair combed, clothes on, to church...  once settled in Sunday school rooms, grandma goes back to the house to retrieve diaper bag she forgot 

once home from church, the landlady’s son was pressure-washing the house , so we killed som time outside while he finished around the door.  Now -starving 4yo cleaned up and fed lunch...  grandma now sipping a fortifying cup of coffee and eating a snack, gathering her energy and wits for the next two hours


----------



## hollydolly

I've been videoing my neighbour who hired a singer to serenade his estranged wife... .. not sure if  she's agreed to have him back, we'll see.. but it was a beautiful thing to watch... both the couple and their children were in tears by the end of the 3rd and last song.. 

We provided the power for the singer... they didn't have their own.. and the estranged husband couldn't very well ask the wife to supply the power so he could surprise her with a serenade


----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> Well, kind off. I uncovered my golf cart, been covered for about two months and wow, look at the seats. I tried a couple cleaners, but they  did nothing for-the mold or mildew. We have no Clorox in the house or I would have tried that. Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 132256View attachment 132257


Got any 409?


----------



## MarciKS

Treacle said:


> View attachment 131479


Same here.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm doing nothing. I'm sitting here taking all the nothing in. It's amazing! Now if I could just find a way to turn Monday into more nothingness I'd be in business.


----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> Well, I haven't killed anyone as yet.
> That's a good sign, a very good sign.


Me neither so we both stay out of jail for today!


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I've been videoing my neighbour who hired a singer to serenade his estranged wife... .. not sure if  she's agreed to have him back, we'll see.. but it was a beautiful thing to watch... both the couple and their children were in tears by the end of the 3rd and last song..
> 
> We provided the power for the singer... they didn't have their own.. and the estranged husband couldn't very well ask the wife to supply the power so he could surprise her with a serenade


Oh, how sweet that sounds...I hope it goes well for them!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> Well, kind off. I uncovered my golf cart, been covered for about two months and wow, look at the seats. I tried a couple cleaners, but they  did nothing for-the mold or mildew. We have no Clorox in the house or I would have tried that. Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 132256View attachment 132257


I have found that 409 cleaner works pretty well for dirty projects in the past.


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes, I got a few things done today and am feeling better for it; took doggy for 2 walks and gave her a bath, too, and then she charged around the apartment trying to "blow dry" herself.  She looks so comical when she does that!


----------



## Devi

Well, I ordered some stuff, then found that husband ordered stuff -- and I updated our calendar. Do those count?


----------



## Ruthanne

Devi said:


> Well, I ordered some stuff, then found that husband ordered stuff -- and I updated our calendar. Do those count?


Yes they most certainly do count.


----------



## needshave

Bought a new man door for the Warehouse, installed the door, with new threshold, door knob and dead bolt.


----------



## hollydolly

Well... I haven't seen my only daughter for well over a year due to Covid-19  restrictions on flying... Today I'm very excited to report that in a couple of hours I'm going to fetch her from the airport, where she's landing after flying in from Spain. .. she's only going to be here for a day and a half..I have to take her back early hours of Wednesday morning... she can't spend any more time here, because this trip is only permitted under lockdown rules as a ''work trip''...but never have we been apart for so long so I'm just stoked to have her here even only for a short time..


----------



## StarSong

Oh @hollydolly, I'm so happy for you.  You've spoken so often of how much you've been missing her.  (And to a lesser degree, Spain.)  
Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> Me neither so we both stay out of jail for today!


LMAO


----------



## Ken N Tx

I rebuilt a carburetor for my tractor yesterday..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Well... I haven't seen my only daughter for well over a year due to Covid-19  restrictions on flying... Today I'm very excited to report that in a couple of hours I'm going to fetch her from the airport, where she's landing after flying in from Spain. .. she's only going to be here for a day and a half..I have to take her back early hours of Wednesday morning... she can't spend any more time here, because this trip is only permitted under lockdown rules as a ''work trip''...but never have we been apart for so long so I'm just stoked to have her here even only for a short time..


I hope you and your daughter are enjoying your quality time together, Hols  ❤


----------



## Hangaround

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, watered like I do every dang day.  Had an interesting conversation with the dog.  Although he tends to keep his thoughts to himself.  He’s hard to understand, anyway.  He always has a ball in his mouth.


He would probably want to discuss you getting him a steak flavored ball. I have a feeling that would be awesome if you were a dog.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I hope you and your daughter are enjoying your quality time together, Hols  ❤


thanks Pinks..it was a very hectic couple of days..we had to rush here and there.. and of course it rained almost the whole time she was here, which kinda depressed her and she was wondering if she'd done the right thing moving back to the UK.. however in her heart she knows that it's not like this most of the time, she's just overstressed with the sale, and now having to look for a new property.. it's all taking it's toll on her. 

This morning at 5am I drove her to the airport.. I couldn't see more than 6 feet in front of me due to thick fog.. nightmare journey , but I got her there in plenty of time .. and she's just sent me a video of the pooches yelping with joy as she got back home


----------



## StarSong

@hollydolly - so she's moving back to the UK?  You've got to be happy about that!!!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly - so she's moving back to the UK?  You've got to be happy about that!!!


Yes I'm delighted she's coming back to the UK.. but I feel for her because  it's wasn't her first choice.. complicated story  ... and I'm not sure she's going to settle.. but for  however long she's here, I'll be more than happy ..


----------



## hawkdon

welp, lets seem, I got outa bed, fed the cat, ate later on myself....oh and just now took a damn shower....I say damn because it is very difficult and painful....but at least its done for this week Lol.....


----------



## JimBob1952

Walked dog.  Did a little work.  Talked on phone to my sister and to an old friend.  Went to gym.  Ordered some stuff from L.L. Bean.  Have a work call coming up then will read for the rest of this (rainy) afternoon.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> thanks Pinks..it was a very hectic couple of days..we had to rush here and there.. and of course it rained almost the whole time she was here, which kinda depressed her and she was wondering if she'd done the right thing moving back to the UK.. however in her heart she knows that it's not like this most of the time, she's just overstressed with the sale, and now having to look for a new property.. it's all taking it's toll on her.
> 
> This morning at 5am I drove her to the airport.. I couldn't see more than 6 feet in front of me due to thick fog.. nightmare journey , but I got her there in plenty of time .. and she's just sent me a video of the pooches yelping with joy as she got back home


I'm glad you got to see her Holly dolly.


----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished calling AT&T to report that my telephone and internet service are out.  Someone is coming out tomorrow afternoon to fix it tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I'm glad you got to see her Holly dolly.


Thanks Ruthanne... hopefully if all goes well she'll be back for good  or at least for a while, within the next few weeks


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Ruthanne... hopefully if all goes well she'll be back for good  or at least for a while, within the next few weeks


That's great I hope you enjoy your time with her.


----------



## Don M.

Today was another day of raking, blowing, and mulching leaves.  About 98% of the trees are bare now, so this should be the last day I have to clear the yard, for this year.  At least the winds were calm, so that made it go a lot faster by not having to repeat the task, over and over.


----------



## Camper6

Sliverfox said:


> @Camper 6,, You were brave to tackle putting a zipper sewing it by hand.
> 
> Hubby has several jackets that need a zippers replaced.
> I hate putting zippers in  jackets.
> Have a Singer sewing machine  to do the job with.
> 
> There are some  youtube videos that detail  how to repair zippers.


Thanks. I basted the new zipper by hand and managed to sew it with my singer sewing machine and a zipper foot. Once I started it the stitching went easier. I donated jackets but don't want to give one with a faulty zipper.


----------



## Camper6

Today I replaced all the labels on my spices. I used Microsoft Word and the label program with some modifications. I bought some new spices and got rid of some I never use. They are expensive now.


----------



## needshave

Installed new door threshold and gas furnace in the warehouse. Took all day and all evening.


----------



## Camper6

needshave said:


> Installed new door threshold and gas furnace in the warehouse. Took all day and all evening.


That's was time well spent which will save you plenty of time in the future.

Gas furnace?  Did you do the hookup yourself?  You need a ticket for that don't you?


----------



## needshave

Not totally sure what you mean by Ticket. I'm assuming it refers to Permit to install, If so, Yes as well as to purchase. There are five furnaces in this building, they are all very hungry!


----------



## Ruthanne

Camper6 said:


> Today I replaced all the labels on my spices. I used Microsoft Word and the label program with some modifications. I bought some new spices and got rid of some I never use. They are expensive now.


Yes spices are expensive now as I bought some and I think they cost way too much.


----------



## Camper6

needshave said:


> Not totally sure what you mean by Ticket. I'm assuming it refers to Permit to install, If so, Yes as well as to purchase. There are five furnaces in this building, they are all very hungry!


We call it the 'ticket here'.  It means you have received accredation to  work on gas appliances and install them. It's the same for Electricians. 

He has his gas ticket.  That's the wording.


----------



## Treacle

Tomorrow's another day!!!


----------



## Lewkat

Nope.


----------



## Jules

Ruthanne said:


> Yes spices are expensive now as I bought some and I think they cost way too much.


They sure are.  Once when I was cleaning my large spice rack,I looked at the bottom of a tin & noticed $.49. You know that went in the garbage quickly.  It wasn’t anything I used, even once a year and I doubt I replaced it.


----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished doing nothing but eating and two naps.


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> They sure are.  Once when I was cleaning my large spice rack,I looked at the bottom of a tin & noticed $.49. You know that went in the garbage quickly.  It wasn’t anything I used, even once a year and I doubt I replaced it.


I had to go through mine too and throw out some that were very old.  I found some that were a dollar.


----------



## Pepper

I rode my exercise bike for twenty minutes.  I needed a little exercise to calm my stretched nerves.  I haven't ridden in a long while.


----------



## Old Dummy

I accomplished the annual preparation of my Corvette for the winter's snooze. It's a bit of a pain -- changing the oil requires driving up on ramps to get it high enough to crawl under, and to get them positioned right I have to get in and out of the car several times to adjust them.

I also have to juggle the weather -- gotta get her in before they spread salt on the roads, but I missed it for the first time. A couple of weeks ago (Sunday night) we had maybe 2" of snow and they felt, for some reason, that they had to salt the roads. And I've been driving it nearly every day since cuz of Indian Summer.

But I got a laser wash today after lunch, which included an undercarriage wash -- so I'm good. See ya in April, baby!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pepper said:


> I rode my exercise bike for twenty minutes.  I needed a little exercise to calm my stretched nerves.  I haven't ridden in a long while.


That's quite an accomplishment in my eyes as I haven't done any exercise in quite awhile quite a while except for walking the dog.


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> I accomplished the annual preparation of my Corvette for the winter's snooze. It's a bit of a pain -- changing the oil requires driving up on ramps to get it high enough to crawl under, and to get them positioned right I have to get in and out of the car several times to adjust them.
> 
> I also have to juggle the weather -- gotta get her in before they spread salt on the roads, but I missed it for the first time. A couple of weeks ago (Sunday night) we had maybe 2" of snow and they felt, for some reason, that they had to salt the roads. And I've been driving it nearly every day since cuz of Indian Summer.
> 
> But I got a laser wash today after lunch, which included an undercarriage wash -- so I'm good. See ya in April, baby!


Good for you!


----------



## needshave

Camper6 said:


> We call it the 'ticket here'.  It means you have received accredation to  work on gas appliances and install them. It's the same for Electricians.
> 
> He has his gas ticket.  That's the wording.


Yes, were talking the same. I'm actually an engineer and worked for many years in Mississauga where I designed the incorporation of electrical systems and CNG (compressed Natural gas) fuel systems for transit buses. I really loved the Mississauga area.


----------



## needshave

Old Dummy said:


> I accomplished the annual preparation of my Corvette for the winter's snooze. It's a bit of a pain -- changing the oil requires driving up on ramps to get it high enough to crawl under, and to get them positioned right I have to get in and out of the car several times to adjust them.
> 
> I also have to juggle the weather -- gotta get her in before they spread salt on the roads, but I missed it for the first time. A couple of weeks ago (Sunday night) we had maybe 2" of snow and they felt, for some reason, that they had to salt the roads. And I've been driving it nearly every day since cuz of Indian Summer.
> 
> But I got a laser wash today after lunch, which included an undercarriage wash -- so I'm good. See ya in April, baby!


Old...
 I have several collector and antique cars and perform the same ritual. The ramps, mine are the plastic armor type can be a pain. But I have found a way that works pretty well for me. I have a wooden stand that I made that sets  out far in front of my ramps. The shelf has a shelf on it. The shelf is so located so that I can borrow my wife's cell phone, place it on the shelf and set her phone to face time my phone. While in the face time mode I can set in the drivers seat and drive the car up onto the ramps while being well aware of where I'm at relative to the ramp surface. So far this has worked for me. SO far.


----------



## Murrmurr

Camper6 said:


> Today I replaced all the labels on my spices. I used Microsoft Word and the label program with some modifications. I bought some new spices and got rid of some I never use. They are expensive now.


I've been giving spices as Christmas presents for that reason. And because they're Christmas presents I get the really good ones. My favorite (to give) is pure actual hair-o-the-bean vanilla. My sisters love getting those. Seriously, great spices are nifty gifts.


----------



## Murrmurr

Forgot to say what I accomplished today: Got the laundry done and that's it. But tomorrow is a big day; I'm going to start working on a stack of clothes that need mending. I don't like buying clothes.


----------



## Camper6

Murrmurr said:


> I've been giving spices as Christmas presents for that reason. And because they're Christmas presents I get the really good ones. My favorite (to give) is pure actual hair-o-the-bean vanilla. My sisters love getting those. Seriously, great spices are nifty gifts.


So? What type of containers do they come in?  I have a spice rack from years ago.  Bottles that I refill. I got a huge bottle of pure vanilla from Mexico from a friend so I won't be needing vanilla for awhile.  Sometimes I will avoid a recipe that calls for some exotic spice.


----------



## Camper6

needshave said:


> Old...
> I have several collector and antique cars and perform the same ritual. The ramps, mine are the plastic armor type can be a pain. But I have found a way that works pretty well for me. I have a wooden stand that I made that sets  out far in front of my ramps. The shelf has a shelf on it. The shelf is so located so that I can borrow my wife's cell phone, place it on the shelf and set her phone to face time my phone. While in the face time mode I can set in the drivers seat and drive the car up onto the ramps while being well aware of where I'm at relative to the ramp surface. So far this has worked for me. SO far.


What?  The solution I saw was to hang a tennis ball from the ceiling so that it touches the windshield when driving in.


----------



## Camper6

needshave said:


> Yes, were talking the same. I'm actually an engineer and worked for many years in Mississauga where I designed the incorporation of electrical systems and CNG (compressed Natural gas) fuel systems for transit buses. I really loved the Mississauga area.


Terrific.  Never out of a job if you are qualified.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I rode my exercise bike for twenty minutes.  I needed a little exercise to calm my stretched nerves.  I haven't ridden in a long while.


who or what has stretched your nerves?


----------



## Sliverfox

So far I've gotten out of bed ,, had  breakfast,, got dressed.
Am I suppose to do more?

Its Friday the 13th,, should I take the chance to do more or  go hide under the bed?


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday I mopped all the floors (3 bathrooms, the kitchen and the foyer).  Today I'll do some serious dusting and perhaps another household chore or two.  

Might even throw in a load of laundry. Not that modern laundry is an applaudable accomplishment... I won't be dragging the clothes down to the river to beat them against the rocks.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> who or what has stretched your nerves?


I'm not allowed to say


----------



## Ruthanne

I tried to turn on a floor lamp (standing one) and as I turned the switch the lightbulb exploded loudly within the bulb--so I accomplished taking the bulb out and unplugging the lamp.  I recall that the bulb was a 3 way one and the highest wattage setting got very hot so I never used it.  Just turning it today made the bulb blow out.  I think I may also toss the lamp..I no longer trust it.


----------



## Pappy

Well, the little lady collared me by the neck and said,”today’s the day.’
I got so excited I almost fell off my chair....  
But, she meant it was the day to move and clean the living room. 
Anyway, it’s done and looks good. Everything is all switched around now....and clean.
And my back hurts...


----------



## OldEnough

Today I did some laundry and then went to my craft room and made 5 different Christmas ornaments.  Need to make 5 more different ones by Thanksgiving day but hopefully I'm on a roll.


----------



## Pecos

I kept my standing date with the vacuum cleaner since it was Field Day Friday. My close involvement with this vacuum is at the point where I need to give her a formal name. I believe that "Sally" would fit, but I will consult with the wife since she has a casual relationship with this device.
I also got our Roku streaming device setup and made some progress in learning how to take advantage of its capabilities.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I kept my standing date with the vacuum cleaner since it was Field Day Friday. My close involvement with this vacuum is at the point where I need to give her a formal name. I believe that "Sally" would fit, but I will consult with the wife since she has a casual relationship with this device.
> I also got our Roku streaming device setup and made some progress in learning how to take advantage of its capabilities.


@Pecos I just got the vacuuming done, too, it always looks much better after that's done!  I never thought of naming it but maybe I'll go with Herbie.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> @Pecos I just got the vacuuming done, too, it always looks much better after that's done!  I never thought of naming it but maybe I'll go with Herbie.


Herbie is a great name for a vacuum, diligent but not too serious.


----------



## Autumn

Cleaned the parakeet cage, cleaned the fish tank, cleaned the litter box...went on Chewy.com and bought cat food, fish food, bird seed...I saw another post that asked about the purpose of life, my purpose in life is apparently to be a handmaiden to the Royal Court of Critters...


----------



## Ruthanne

Autumn said:


> Cleaned the parakeet cage, cleaned the fish tank, cleaned the litter box...went on Chewy.com and bought cat food, fish food, bird seed...I saw another post that asked about the purpose of life, my purpose in life is apparently to be a handmaiden to the Royal Court of Critters...


That's my purpose too Autumn as I have a parakeet and a little dog.


----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished getting my telephone landline and internet service back on.  There was an area outage I found out.  A cable was damaged and had to be repaired--took them 2 days.  I also got some laundry done-blanket, rugs; vacuumed and cleaned the kitchen floor.  Had a couple of good naps under my thick cozy blanket, too!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

After a crazy week at work, I accomplished several tasks around the house today.  Food shopped and cooked ahead... washed 3 loads of clothes and changed my bed linen... finished moving my stuff out of my previous rental and cleaned/vacuumed in prep for handing in the key Monday ...  found a couple porch chairs so I can sit in the back yard in the AM and sip my coffee.  Now I just needs a small table, some plants and fairy lights for the tree


----------



## needshave

I'm restoring and renovating all the windows in my Gothic Revival brick dating 1850, in the carriage house that's on the property that I use to restore and repair the windows. You'll see the top pane of the cathedral window and the middle sash in the picture. There comes a time when you have to just stop and clean. I cleaned the carriage house today to the point that I can actually work and you can't imagine the number of tools I found that I have been looking for, for weeks! Time well spent!


----------



## Ruthanne

CinnamonSugar said:


> After a crazy week at work, I accomplished several tasks around the house today.  Food shopped and cooked ahead... washed 3 loads of clothes and changed my bed linen... finished moving my stuff out of my previous rental and cleaned/vacuumed in prep for handing in the key Monday ...  found a couple porch chairs so I can sit in the back yard in the AM and sip my coffee.  Now I just needs a small table, some plants and fairy lights for the tree


You sure got a lot done. best wishes in your new place.


----------



## Aunt Marg

I am greatly inspired by this thread!

As for today, here is what I accomplished.

If all goes well I plan on doing a whole lot more of it tomorrow.


----------



## peramangkelder

Huz's dining chair was starting to 'creak' any time it was moved and this had been going on for a few days
The 6 chairs have a high back and are all screwed or allen/hex keyed together....no they are not IKEA 
I had to see if I could fix it so I upended the chair and turns out a couple of screws were loose....no not mine....the chair's
Tightened all of the screws just to be sure....and no more 'creaky' sounds
Here is huz feeding our furkid Millie


----------



## Ruthanne

peramangkelder said:


> Huz's dining chair was starting to 'creak' any time it was moved and this had been going on for a few days
> The 6 chairs have a high back and are all screwed or allen/hex keyed together....no they are not IKEA
> I had to see if I could fix it so I upended the chair and turns out a couple of screws were loose....no not mine....the chair's
> Tightened all of the screws just to be sure....and no more 'creaky' sounds
> Here is huz feeding our furkid Millie
> View attachment 133463


I have to do the same with one of my chairs every once in awhile.  I'm just glad I find  it in time before it falls apart and I land on my keister!


----------



## Murrmurr

Camper6 said:


> So? What type of containers do they come in?  I have a spice rack from years ago.  Bottles that I refill. I got a huge bottle of pure vanilla from Mexico from a friend so I won't be needing vanilla for awhile.  Sometimes I will avoid a recipe that calls for some exotic spice.


They come in jars, mostly. One of 'em came in a tin but I forget what it was.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Bought a new dishwasher. Having fun installing it!!!!


----------



## Pecos

I can sure identify with the cut on your hand, there are a lot of sharp edges on those things.

By the way, you kitchen looks almost identical to ours, .... as designed by Mrs Pecos.


----------



## Camper6

When I start a job I always have a package of band aids handy.

I think I will set a record if I don't get a cut doing a DIY job.

All kidding aside, you must avoid infection.


----------



## Ruthanne

Camper6 said:


> When I start a job I always have a package of band aids handy.
> 
> I think I will set a record if I don't get a cut doing a DIY job.
> 
> All kidding aside, you must avoid infection.


I always make sure I have band aids.  I bought a big box not too long ago--never know when you may need one...or two.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I cleaned the basement today. Its stayed pretty neat form last winters purging. I did notice our 4' Christmas tree standing covered in the corner. We haven't used it in 3 years. We have a tiny one for our sitting room so I'll  put the big one up on the Market Place. 
I'll go through the lights and ornaments when I get out the Christmas decorations. No sense keeping that if the tree sells.


----------



## Lizzie00

Washed the car today....it sure looks good when it shines despite not being a spring chicken....heh...


----------



## Mat

Lizzie00 said:


> Washed the car today....it sure looks good when it shines despite not being a spring chicken....heh...


My old Truck is being repaired at the moment, but it stopped shining about 38 years ago.  I do plan on letting my neighbor wash it for me for a few bucks.  I want it to look real spiffy when I go have it inspected again.


----------



## Ruthanne

Mat said:


> My old Truck is being repaired at the moment, but it stopped shining about 38 years ago.  I do plan on letting my neighbor wash it for me for a few bucks.  I want it to look real spiffy when I go have it inspected again.


38 years ago?  What kind of truck is that?  I thought my car was old...


----------



## Mat

Ruthanne said:


> 38 years ago?  What kind of truck is that?  I thought my car was old...


82 GMC 2500 Sierra, a 3/4 Ton Truck


----------



## Ruthanne

Mat said:


> 82 GMC 2500 Sierra, a 3/4 Ton Truck


Must be a good truck to be able to still run!


----------



## Autumn

Today I managed to annoy my brother-in-law, irritate my neighbor and infuriate my cousin.  Good day's work?


----------



## Mat

Ruthanne said:


> Must be a good truck to be able to still run!


Only if I feed it money, I think it has had 6 engines in that 38 years since I was not the first owner, I only purchased it 21 years ago.  I do know the history since I worked in the shop that had put 3 of those motors in.  I have changed motors 3 times in the past 13 years and not because they were bad but they were used and already pretty bad.  I had to wait for 3 months to find the last motor and it was a really good one low mileage and recently had a problem but nothing major, the person who stored the engine in his garage for several years before selling it had stuffed a plastic shopping bag into the distributor hole and it somehow got pushed down into the engine.  Since I never had the intake off I had no idea it was there and have been driving it for 5 years with that plastic wrapped around the push rods and a couple times I had some valve train problems but it went away and recently came back and stayed, so now it is being freshened up and made to run good again.  Without the plastic shopping bag.  Glad I never drove it very far with that bag in the engine, I would have found it of course but it would have been a lot of work.  I still have to have the brake work done this week and then a new windshield.  I feel sure that will last me until I can't drive any longer.


----------



## Lizzie00

Mat said:


> My old Truck is being repaired at the moment, but it stopped shining about 38 years ago.  I do plan on letting my neighbor wash it for me for a few bucks.  I want it to look real spiffy when I go have it inspected again.


I take it back......it IS a spring chicken...lol lol


----------



## Ruthanne

Mat said:


> Only if I feed it money, I think it has had 6 engines in that 38 years since I was not the first owner, I only purchased it 21 years ago.  I do know the history since I worked in the shop that had put 3 of those motors in.  I have changed motors 3 times in the past 13 years and not because they were bad but they were used and already pretty bad.  I had to wait for 3 months to find the last motor and it was a really good one low mileage and recently had a problem but nothing major, the person who stored the engine in his garage for several years before selling it had stuffed a plastic shopping bag into the distributor hole and it somehow got pushed down into the engine.  Since I never had the intake off I had no idea it was there and have been driving it for 5 years with that plastic wrapped around the push rods and a couple times I had some valve train problems but it went away and recently came back and stayed, so now it is being freshened up and made to run good again.  Without the plastic shopping bag.  Glad I never drove it very far with that bag in the engine, I would have found it of course but it would have been a lot of work.  I still have to have the brake work done this week and then a new windshield.  I feel sure that will last me until I can't drive any longer.


It must have been a very well-built truck to be worth putting all that work into.


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes, I've accomplished re-learning how to make a playlist on Spotify and am now in the process of making one for Jasmine bird--it's of different kinds of birds singing along with some subtle natural noises.  I've made playlists before but a long time ago and had forgotten how to do it.  So, I accomplished figuring that out!


----------



## Ruthanne

Autumn said:


> Today I managed to annoy my brother-in-law, irritate my neighbor and infuriate my cousin.  Good day's work?


Yes, very good days work!


----------



## AnnieA

Day late, but I pressure canned 10 pints of the red bean part of Creole Red Beans and Rice yesterday.  It's my first time to can dried beans and I did several things wrong, but learned from it.  One thing that went right is the bay leaves.  They're usually left whole while cooking and are removed before serving.  I broke them up as much as possible with a mortar and pestle but the pieces were still big enough that I was worried about mouth feel.  That turned out not to be a problem.   Putting in too many beans per jar was the major snafu because they absorbed so much of the liquid that there's no longer liquid covering the tops.  They're still safe to eat, but the top layer bit of beans without liquid will toughen enough that I'll have to discard those.


----------



## Ruthanne

AnnieA said:


> Day late, but I pressure canned 10 pints of the red bean part of Creole Red Beans and Rice yesterday.  It's my first time to can dried beans and I did several things wrong, but learned from it.  One thing that went right is the bay leaves.  They're usually left whole while cooking and are removed before serving.  I broke them up as much as possible with a mortar and pestle but the pieces were still big enough that I was worried about mouth feel.  That turned out not to be a problem.   Putting in too many beans per jar was the major snafu because they absorbed so much of the liquid that there's no longer liquid covering the tops.  They're still safe to eat, but the top layer bit of beans without liquid will toughen enough that I'll have to discard those.


I give you much credit for doing that!  I've never attempted to can anything but it sounds like a good experience!


----------



## AnnieA

Ruthanne said:


> I give you much credit for doing that!  I've never attempted to can anything but it sounds like a good experience!


Thank you!  It was a good experience.  This year is the first year I've attempted pressure canning.  It was a little scary at first, but I'm feeling comfortable with it now.  Dried beans are different from the other things I've canned because of the liquid issue.  You can't fully cook beans before canning (90 minutes at 10 pounds pressure) because they'll turn to mush.  So I've got to get the bean/liquid proportions right.  Some days I love to chop ingredients and simmer a pot of some sort of bean soup, but leftovers never taste as good frozen and reheated.  I opened a can of the red beans today and they were so good!


----------



## needshave

Mat said:


> 82 GMC 2500 Sierra, a 3/4 Ton Truck


Mat,
I'M right there with you. I love old trucks, especially the square body's. I have a 78 f100 w/302, it's just a great truck. It's name is Old Red.


----------



## needshave

Once I get it back together, it looks like this....
View attachment 133685


----------



## needshave

needshave said:


> I'm restoring and renovating all the windows in my Gothic Revival brick dating 1850, in the carriage house that's on the property that I use to restore and repair the windows. You'll see the top pane of the cathedral window and the middle sash in the picture. There comes a time when you have to just stop and clean. I cleaned the carriage house today to the point that I can actually work and you can't imagine the number of tools I found that I have been looking for, for weeks! Time well spent!View attachment 133450


Once I get it all restored and back together, it looks like this...


----------



## hollydolly

needshave said:


> Once I get it all restored and back together, it looks like this...View attachment 133687


That's a very British looking window (sash)...we had sash windows when I was growing up


----------



## needshave

Yes, very Unique Architecture. Has a striking attraction to most people.


----------



## needshave

hollydolly said:


> That's a very British looking window (sash)...we had sash windows when I was growing up


Holly,
 I started to tell you and got ahead of myself....The top sash bottom rail and the middle sash top rail are cut at a 60 degree angle so they fit tight and snuggly together, to prevent the infiltration of air between the two sashes they are packed with very fine horse hair, then the sashes are brought together and the horse hair trimmed on the inside. (built 1850) I did not of course use horse hair, none were willing, I used a thin closed cell rubber weatherstripping. One of those little things you never know until you experience it.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Finished installing the new dishwasher..
.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ken N Tx said:


> Finished installing the new dishwasher..
> .
> View attachment 133689


Forget about the dishwasher, Ken, how is your hand?

Yes, dishwasher looks great! 

Love the brushed stainless finish!


----------



## hollydolly

needshave said:


> Holly,
> I started to tell you and got ahead of myself....The top sash bottom rail and the middle sash top rail are cut at a 60 degree angle so they fit tight and snuggly together, to prevent the infiltration of air between the two sashes they are packed with very fine horse hair, then the sashes are brought together and the horse hair trimmed on the inside. (built 1850) I did not of course use horse hair, none were willing, I used a thin closed cell rubber weatherstripping. One of those little things you never know until you experience it.


that's a great idea with the horse hair , because growing up, sash windows were very draughty


----------



## Ken N Tx

Aunt Marg said:


> Forget about the dishwasher, Ken, how is your hand?
> 
> Yes, dishwasher looks great!
> 
> Love the brushed stainless finish!


Thanks....The hand was a minor scratch,I am a bleeder...


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> Thanks....The hand was a minor scratch,I am a bleeder...


In the uk the term 'bleeder' is used as an insult to someone...


----------



## OldEnough

Pecos said:


> Herbie is a great name for a vacuum, diligent but not too serious.


We recently got rid of all carpet and have purchased an iRobot.  His name is Robbie.


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> In the uk the term 'bleeder' is used as an insult to someone...


I probably should have been more precise about that. It's used more here in the South ...


----------



## Pecos

Ken N Tx said:


> Thanks....The hand was a minor scratch,I am a bleeder...


My skin is a lot more fragile than it used to be and it doesn't take much to cut me anymore.


----------



## Pappy

Yes, very productive day. When to VA and got fitted for new hearing aids. These new ones are going to be great. No more batteries and no more domes. 
Stopped home and picked up my wife and we went for hot dogs and ice cream. Stopped on the way home and got DD coffee to take home.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I went down to the community laundry room at 4:30 a.m. to wash clothes.  When I came back up, I took out the garbage and recyclables, I showered, washed my hair and made my obligatory salat (prayer) before sunrise. After breakfast, I played Words With Friends and Cody Cross, both of which help challenge my knowledge, skills, which helps keep the cobwebs out of my brain. Dried my clothes, did some online stuff and made minestrone in the crock pot. After dinner I will run the dishwasher and not feel guilty about relaxing the rest of the night.


----------



## Ruthanne

OneEyedDiva said:


> I went down to the community laundry room at 4:30 a.m. to wash clothes.  When I came back up, I took out the garbage and recyclables, I showered, washed my hair and made my obligatory salat (prayer) before sunrise. After breakfast, I played Words With Friends and Cody Cross, both of which help challenge my knowledge, skills, which helps keep the cobwebs out of my brain. Dried my clothes, did some online stuff and made minestrone in the crock pot. After dinner I will run the dishwasher and not feel guilty about relaxing the rest of the night.


Yes, it's important to keep exercising our brain "muscles."  I play some online games to do so.


----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> Yes, very productive day. When to VA and got fitted for new hearing aids. These new ones are going to be great. No more batteries and no more domes.
> Stopped home and picked up my wife and we went for hot dogs and ice cream. Stopped on the way home and got DD coffee to take home.


Please tell us about these miraculous hearing aids that operate without batteries. Are they rechargeable via USB or something? Wow!  ♥


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Please tell us about these miraculous hearing aids that operate without batteries. Are they rechargeable via USB or something? Wow!  ♥


I agree with you SS...I'd be very interested to learn about @Pappy 's new aids. Coming from a profoundly deaf family, I'm always interested to learn about the latest creations for the hard of hearing


----------



## OldEnough

We recently bought a robot vacuum.  I have name him Robby Robot.


----------



## hollydolly

OldEnough said:


> We recently bought a robot vacuum.  I have name him Robby Robot.


LOL..does it come with an echo..? ..you've posted that twice on this page


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday I made some bacon / lentil/potato & pea  soup... quite a lot of heavy lifting given my shoulder blade /back injury ....I  also made my husbands dinner of vegan steak  with carrot & swede.. 

Today I'm paying the price in Pain...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> LOL..does it come with an echo..? ..you've posted that twice on this page


I just figured he/she is super excited about the newest member of the family!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I just figured he/she is super excited about the newest member of the family!


I think you're right... I would be too..


----------



## debodun

Went grocery shopping before the stores get hyper-crowded next week. I had originally thought of bringing my apple cranberry crisp to my aunt's for Thanksgiving, but she mentioned that she had ordered pies, so the desserts seemed to be covered. I emailed her again and asked her to choose between winter squash casserole and scalloped corn. She chose the corn, so I had to get the ingredients. The recipe called for one 8 oz. box of Jiffy corn muffin mix. The store did have it, but it was bundled in a six-pack - more than I could use before it went bad, so I got a 16 oz. box of store-brand mix and will just have to measure it out. The store also had the 8 oz. size of sour cream and shredded cheese which are also needed. I already had the cans of corn (one creamed and one whole-kernel). Always have butter and eggs on hand.

When I got home and finished putting things away, I finished mulching leaves - or all I am going to do with leaves. Let the mower run until the gas ran out, then kicked the mower back in the garage to sleep over winter. I had been keeping it inside to keep it warm so I was sure it would start. I am very happy to have it gone!

I will post the recipe for scalloped corn in the food/recipe section.


----------



## Murrmurr

The low-income community where I live is very restrictive and even though management won’t do anything about the two groups of feral cats and kittens living at both ends of this place (i.e. catch, sterilize, release), one of the thousand rules is you’re not supposed to feed them. There’s an orange one that kept hanging around my back door that I started feeding last Aug when he looked about maybe 2 or 3 months old. I don’t wanna let him in because he might have fleas and/or parasites, and he’s very territorial so he’ll probably pee on my stuff, plus there’s a dozen rules about pets, including fees. Anyway, so I don’t get caught feeding him and because it’s starting to rain, what I did today was finish an outdoor wood table I built that’s actually a big, nice-looking box with an opening in the back (which faces my exterior wall) and a food dish and little bed inside. The top of the table comes off so I can put food in and keep it clean for him. I call him Danny because he looks like Daniel Tiger on Mr. Roger’s Neighborhood that my kids used to watch. He’s starting to get friendly so I’ll take him to be neutered the very next time the county has their free spay & neuter event. They'll check him for various parasites, too.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got a lot done today and yesterday.  I am doing a deep cleaning of the house and moving the furniture to do social distancing for thanksgiving when son and girlfriend come over.  My husband was whining he wanted the dinning room table to do his hobbies on so put it in ”his study”.  The table he had “wasn’t big enough”.  

Its not like we use the table.  Not like we can have people over.  I asked him if he would like the frig as well in there since he eats 24/7.  . He said he doesn’t have the room.  

Tried to make a doctor appointment, they said they didn’t receive the referral.  After they get it, then we will have a phone consultation before deciding if I need to be seen in clinic.  Cause of the virus, some “hero” doctor this guy is.   

Told his receptionist I had an appointment December 5 with my primary, why doesn’t he pop in then?  . Their offices are in the same place.  He can wear a bubble suit.


----------



## Aneeda72

Murrmurr said:


> The low-income community where I live is very restrictive and even though management won’t do anything about the two groups of feral cats and kittens living at both ends of this place (i.e. catch, sterilize, release), one of the thousand rules is you’re not supposed to feed them. There’s an orange one that kept hanging around my back door that I started feeding last Aug when he looked about maybe 2 or 3 months old. I don’t wanna let him in because he might have fleas and/or parasites, and he’s very territorial so he’ll probably pee on my stuff, plus there’s a dozen rules about pets, including fees. Anyway, so I don’t get caught feeding him and because it’s starting to rain, what I did today was finish an outdoor wood table I built that’s actually a big, nice-looking box with an opening in the back (which faces my exterior wall) and a food dish and little bed inside. The top of the table comes off so I can put food in and keep it clean for him. I call him Danny because he looks like Daniel Tiger on Mr. Roger’s Neighborhood that my kids used to watch. He’s starting to get friendly so I’ll take him to be neutered the very next time the county has their free spay & neuter event. They'll check him for various parasites, too.


In my old neighborhood we had an orange stripped feral cat, best mouser in the world!  Warned all the neighbors to leave him alone and let him do his thing.  Then one year, he’s hunting a lot, three times a day, got a mouse carrying it home.  Three months later him, the mrs, and the 3 babies went for a walk about around the neighbor.  So cute.


----------



## Murrmurr

Aneeda72 said:


> In my old neighborhood we had an orange stripped feral cat, best mouser in the world!  Warned all the neighbors to leave him alone and let him do his thing.  Then one year, he’s hunting a lot, three times a day, got a mouse carrying it home.  Three months later him, the mrs, and the 3 babies went for a walk about around the neighbor.  So cute.


I agree, and if we had mice and lizards and such I wouldn't feed him, but this place sprays regularly for pests and vermin so all the cats have to eat is the occasional bird, when they can catch one. Most of the kittens die or wander off to more fertile hunting grounds but Danny liked my tiny back patio for some reason. Probably because it's the only one here that faces south and gets sun all day.


----------



## Pappy

StarSong said:


> Please tell us about these miraculous hearing aids that operate without batteries. Are they rechargeable via USB or something? Wow!  ♥


Yes StarSong, they are USB rechargeable. Plug them in at night and good to go the next day. Also come with a gadget that lets me listen to tv without bothering anyone else at the volume I want. But the neatest thing is no more changing the domes, the part that goes in my ears. They took a mold of inside my ear and the earpiece will fit into each individual ear.


----------



## Aneeda72

Murrmurr said:


> I agree, and if we had mice and lizards and such I wouldn't feed him, but this place sprays regularly for pests and vermin so all the cats have to eat is the occasional bird, when they can catch one. Most of the kittens die or wander off to more fertile hunting grounds but Danny liked my tiny back patio for some reason. Probably because it's the only one here that faces south and gets sun all day.


It’s great that you made him a place.  I put a dog house in the front yard for the tabby but he had a place elsewhere.  We lived in houses that backed against apartments at the end of the block which was a dead in.  
He went down there to catch the mice, traveled back and forth through my yard.  I had garden snakes but never saw him grab one or a bird.  I think he got enough mice.  The forth year there I did not see him.  He might have got caught.


----------



## OldEnough

hollydolly said:


> LOL..does it come with an echo..? ..you've posted that twice on this page


OOPS!


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes I accomplished something today....polished off the rest of a bottle of Pinot Noir!


----------



## Robert59

Worked my like new riding mower because I didn't see tree root and damage my mower blades and now have to replace them all because of my low vision. Deck was way to close to the ground.


----------



## hollydolly

Not much done today at all. It's been very heavy rain this morning, which suits me while I can't get out and about, I don't feel like I'm missing anything. Woke up this morning and the pain in my back & shoulder were pretty bad, so I had to take PK's and sit with an ice pack for an hour before it eased a little.  I watched a TV show I'd recorded, while waiting for the meds to take affect.. nice and cosy indoors while it lashed down outside.. 

Had to pull out some large ( albeit lightweight)  boxes we're storing for DD.. in the shed so I could get to the freezer...  and get them back in again, more awkward than heavy, but my shoulder is obviously starting to heal, just a few days ago I couln't even have _thought_ about it much less  do it.. 

Managed to find some curtains online for my livingroom.. I've been searching  for days.. double aspect windows, so they're quite expensive , but exactly what I've been looking for.

Just got to find a new TV  entertainment unit..( also proving elusive)..because I promised my daughter ours for her new rental place when she gets back to the UK 

Just baked some  sausage rolls ...letting them cool down now before I go and have lunch in front of the TV


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Not much done today at all. It's been very heavy rain this morning, which suits me while I can't get out and about, I don't feel like I'm missing anything. Woke up this morning and the pain in my back & shoulder were pretty bad, so I had to take PK's and sit with an ice pack for an hour before it eased a little.  I watched a TV show I'd recorded, while waiting for the meds to take affect.. nice and cosy indoors while it lashed down outside..
> 
> Had to pull out some large ( albeit lightweight)  boxes we're storing for DD.. in the shed so I could get to the freezer...  and get them back in again, more awkward than heavy, but my shoulder is obviously starting to heal, just a few days ago I couln't even have _thought_ about it much less  do it..
> 
> Managed to find some curtains online for my livingroom.. I've been searching  for days.. double aspect windows, so they're quite expensive , but exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> Just got to find a new TV  entertainment unit..( also proving elusive)..because I promised my daughter ours for her new rental place when she gets back to the UK
> 
> Just baked some  sausage rolls ...letting them cool down now before I go and have lunch in front of the TV


Ah, you found new living room curtains. Please don't be hanging them yourself, please  and don't be doing too much, too soon!


----------



## RadishRose

Murrmurr said:


> The low-income community where I live is very restrictive and even though management won’t do anything about the two groups of feral cats and kittens living at both ends of this place (i.e. catch, sterilize, release), one of the thousand rules is you’re not supposed to feed them. There’s an orange one that kept hanging around my back door that I started feeding last Aug when he looked about maybe 2 or 3 months old. I don’t wanna let him in because he might have fleas and/or parasites, and he’s very territorial so he’ll probably pee on my stuff, plus there’s a dozen rules about pets, including fees. Anyway, so I don’t get caught feeding him and because it’s starting to rain, what I did today was finish an outdoor wood table I built that’s actually a big, nice-looking box with an opening in the back (which faces my exterior wall) and a food dish and little bed inside. The top of the table comes off so I can put food in and keep it clean for him. I call him Danny because he looks like Daniel Tiger on Mr. Roger’s Neighborhood that my kids used to watch. He’s starting to get friendly so I’ll take him to be neutered the very next time the county has their free spay & neuter event. They'll check him for various parasites, too.


What a genius idea, making a little home for Danny posing as an outdoor cube table. Bless you.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Not much done today at all. It's been very heavy rain this morning, which suits me while I can't get out and about, I don't feel like I'm missing anything. Woke up this morning and the pain in my back & shoulder were pretty bad, so I had to take PK's and sit with an ice pack for an hour before it eased a little.  I watched a TV show I'd recorded, while waiting for the meds to take affect.. nice and cosy indoors while it lashed down outside..
> 
> Had to pull out some large ( albeit lightweight)  boxes we're storing for DD.. in the shed so I could get to the freezer...  and get them back in again, more awkward than heavy, but my shoulder is obviously starting to heal, just a few days ago I couln't even have _thought_ about it much less  do it..
> 
> Managed to find some curtains online for my livingroom.. I've been searching  for days.. double aspect windows, so they're quite expensive , but exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> Just got to find a new TV  entertainment unit..( also proving elusive)..because I promised my daughter ours for her new rental place when she gets back to the UK
> 
> Just baked some  sausage rolls ...letting them cool down now before I go and have lunch in front of the TV


What color are your new curtains, @hollydolly ?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Not much done today at all. It's been very heavy rain this morning, which suits me while I can't get out and about, I don't feel like I'm missing anything. Woke up this morning and the pain in my back & shoulder were pretty bad, so I had to take PK's and sit with an ice pack for an hour before it eased a little.  I watched a TV show I'd recorded, while waiting for the meds to take affect.. nice and cosy indoors while it lashed down outside..
> 
> Had to pull out some large ( albeit lightweight)  boxes we're storing for DD.. in the shed so I could get to the freezer...  and get them back in again, more awkward than heavy, but my shoulder is obviously starting to heal, just a few days ago I couln't even have _thought_ about it much less  do it..
> 
> Managed to find some curtains online for my livingroom.. I've been searching  for days.. double aspect windows, so they're quite expensive , but exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> Just got to find a new TV  entertainment unit..( also proving elusive)..because I promised my daughter ours for her new rental place when she gets back to the UK
> 
> Just baked some  sausage rolls ...letting them cool down now before I go and have lunch in front of the TV


Buy a comfy recliner, sit yourself down, and REST.  . I am going to have to stop reading your posts on this thread.  They make me tired, just thinking about how much you do.  Rain always makes my arthritis worst.  So sorry you hurt, let me teach you how to be a couch potato.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Ah, you found new living room curtains. Please don't be hanging them yourself, please  and don't be doing too much, too soon!


bless you for thinking of me Pinks.. no I won't be hanging them myself, I just wouldn't be able to.. so don't worry


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> What color are your new curtains, @hollydolly ?


Plaid...( beige and red)


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Plaid...( beige and red)


Cozy!


----------



## RadishRose

So far, I put a chicken in the oven, scrubbed the bathroom and cleaned the kitchen.

Next is taking doggie and a bag of trash out. Maybe dust, but I can't really see it yet


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Cozy!


Precisely. Exactly right for winter..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Precisely. Exactly right for winter..


Going to the doctor to get an EKG .


----------



## debodun

Swept the kitchen floor and swept out the garage (a lot of leaves get blown or tracked in this time of year), cleaned turnips, went grocery shopping at my second-choice market, cleaned off the car windows (I have no idea how they got so spattered), read 5 chapters in my latest book from the library, photographed all the knitted items I found in a box, and, of course, browsed the Web.

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/knitted-items.609/


----------



## Aneeda72

*I *have accomplished a lot the last few day. Directed the husband to rearrange the living room, looks great now and has a much better flow.  Moved stuff from his study to his bedroom.  Rearranged the study.  Got a lot of pictures hung.  Supervising is so tiring.

Cleaned and sanitized the kitchen and living room, living room socially distanced as much as possible for turkey day with son and girlfriend.  Today is payday for husband and shopping day.  Pick up most of the stuff for turkey day.

I need about 3 lamps for the living room.  Some more screws for picture hanging.  Various other stuff.  A bit excited to get out and about since I mostly stay home.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> *I *have accomplished a lot the last few day. Directed the husband to rearrange the living room, looks great now and has a much better flow.  Moved stuff from his study to his bedroom.  Rearranged the study.  Got a lot of pictures hung.  Supervising is so tiring.
> 
> Cleaned and sanitized the kitchen and living room, living room socially distanced as much as possible for turkey day with son and girlfriend.  Today is payday for husband and shopping day.  Pick up most of the stuff for turkey day.
> 
> I need about 3 lamps for the living room.  Some more screws for picture hanging.  Various other stuff.  A bit excited to get out and about since I mostly stay home.


I knew my energy would rub off on you eventually ...


----------



## debodun

I went for my capsulotomy follow-up to the ophthamologist. He promised me last week that there would be no charge. When I went to sign in, the receptionist asked for a copayment. I stated that the doctor said there would be no charge. She responded "If you're here, it's an office visit and there is a charge." I protested and she said she's ask the doctor when I checked out. When I did check out, she said she "read it wrong" whatever THAT meant - as long as I didn't have to pay. I tell you, this place needs some communication development skills.


----------



## Aneeda72

Lowe’s has a lamp with a paper shade that is 21 dollars.  I bought one a while back, and now have bought another.  Then I bought a multiple colored multiple light lamp for over by the computer work table which was 26 dollars.  Then, the most expensive, a table lamp combination to put at the end of the sofa.  I might need one more, we will see.

I have a long kind of narrow living room and only had one lamp.  Got a long cable for the tv from Comcast, was free.  Bag of bread ends from Kneaders, and got the juicer from target.  Oh, a small picture of bluebirds.  To cheer me up.  . Ok, off for groceries.


----------



## Pappy

Took the wife for hair appointment. Stopped for coffee and a couple scratch off tickets. Got 6 different ads from Medicare companies, in the mail. I’ve been with United Healthcare for 21 years. Not changing now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Nope...and I'm mighty proud of it.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Still fighting a gas leak on one of my tractors!!! New carburetor coming tomorrow...


----------



## needshave

I had a EMG test today (nerve reaction time study due to arthritis and possible Carpal tunnel syndrome). Didn't study for either, failed miserably.


----------



## StarSong

needshave said:


> I had a EMG test today (nerve reaction time study due to arthritis and possible Carpal tunnel syndrome). Didn't study for either, failed miserably.


Are the docs offering any treatment options?


----------



## needshave

StarSong said:


> Are the docs offering any treatment options?


Not sure at this point. Arthritis in both thumbs was diagnosed very bad last year. I continue using them and because of constant activity has allowed me to continue, but because I tend to know what motion is very painful, and because I use a lot of different tools that generate a lot of different vibrations, allowing the introduction of carpal tunnel to set in, chichis dramatically slowing me down. 
 I have a virtual zoom meeting set for Wednesday of next week with my Hand and Upper Extremity surgeon on Wednesday of next week, so I should have an answer then......thanks


----------



## StarSong

needshave said:


> Not sure at this point. Arthritis in both thumbs was diagnosed very bad last year. I continue using them and because of constant activity has allowed me to continue, but because I tend to know what motion is very painful, and because I use a lot of different tools that generate a lot of different vibrations, allowing the introduction of carpal tunnel to set in, chichis dramatically slowing me down.
> I have a virtual zoom meeting set for Wednesday of next week with my Hand and Upper Extremity surgeon on Wednesday of next week, so I should have an answer then......thanks


Please update us after your zoom appointment.  

I have osteoarthritis in a few of my fingers; they're sometimes very painful, other times merely unsightly.

I feel your pain and hope you get some helpful direction.


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes, I accomplished giving Jasmine's home a very thorough cleaning and most of all under the tray-she is molting so there was a lot of tiny feathers to scoop out.  Also vacuumed up all the feathers and seeds and crinkly toy parts.  I also set up her new bath:



Now I'm hoping she will come out and hop up to it and take a bath.  She didn't like the other bathtub I had so I got this one for her.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Please update us after your zoom appointment.
> 
> *I have osteoarthritis in a few of my fingers; they're sometimes very painful, other times merely unsightly.*
> 
> I feel your pain and hope you get some helpful direction.


Exactly the same as me


----------



## hollydolly

We  went to the next major town and picked up a brand new oak TV unit , which someone was selling on FB marketplace, and had never used.. Got it for a fraction of the new price, but boy was that heavy to try and get into the boot of  my workhorse of a car. Good thing my husband is strong and the other guy was willing to help . This is for my daughters' rental when she gets back to the UK.. we thought we'd fill it (the rental) with ''collateral damge' furniture ; because at this point we have no idea  what house she will ultimately buy and what will fit in it..  so no use buying good stuff until we know what she'll end up with ultimately

We went to have a KFC.. a brand new outlet on a retail park.. and as we sat in the car in the car park eating,  a bloody great *Rat* cam up the side of the car near the KFC litter bin and began a fight with a Magpie.. *ugh*... disgusting!!  ..

They do say Rats are coming out in the daytime now much bolder due to hunger, because of the lockdown no food litter is being thrown away at night after the pubs close etc..


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> We  went to the next major town and picked up a brand new oak TV unit , which someone was selling on FB marketplace, and had never used.. Got it for a fraction of the new price, but boy was that heavy to try and get into the boot of  my workhorse of a car. Good thing my husband is strong and the other guy was willing to help . This is for my daughters' rental when she gets back to the UK.. we thought we'd fill it (the rental) with ''collateral damge' furniture ; because at this point we have no idea  what house she will ultimately buy and what will fit in it..  so no use buying good stuff until we know what she'll end up with ultimately
> 
> We went to have a KFC.. a brand new outlet on a retail park.. and as we sat in the car in the car park eating,  a bloody great *Rat* cam up the side of the car near the KFC litter bin and began a fight with a Magpie.. *ugh*... disgusting!! ..
> 
> They do say Rats are coming out in the daytime now much bolder due to hunger, because of the lockdown no food litter is being thrown away at night after the pubs close etc..


That's so nice of you to get those things for your daughter.  I'm sure she will appreciate it.  

Yes, the rats get hungry, too, they do hang around food places.


----------



## moviequeen1

My friend,Mary told me she was going back to Kohl's because what she bought on Thurs didn't fit,did I want to come,'Yes'
I bought 2 "four in one' hoods to wear over my face when it gets really cold outside this winter,the xmas gift card for Alexei.What a difference 2 days make,the line moved quickly.I mentioned to the cashier about being there on Thurs,line did not move at all.She apologized,'we were a bit overwhelmed'. I was out of there today in 15 min


----------



## Aneeda72

I bought a new lamp table combination at Lowe’s yesterday.  80 bucks.  But the lamp has a brown shade, yuk.  Went to target today after taking kid home, and bought a white shade for the lamp.  Much better.  The house is painted light grey with white trim.

Got bagels and cream cheese, we haven’t had bagels in about a year-so good.  Then to the bakery for two loaves of sweet bread for Tday.  Son and girlfriend are in quarantine, as much as possible, so they can come over and eat .

Then we had gift cards for Sees candy and the store only had 3 people in it and no line outside so got Tday candy.  Got a couple things to pick up next week, but we are all set otherwise.


----------



## Ruthanne

moviequeen1 said:


> My friend,Mary told me she was going back to Kohl's because what she bought on Thurs didn't fit,did I want to come,'Yes'
> I bought 2 "four in one' hoods to wear over my face when it gets really cold outside this winter,the xmas gift card for Alexei.What a difference 2 days make,the line moved quickly.I mentioned to the cashier about being there on Thurs,line did not move at all.She apologized,'we were a bit overwhelmed'. I was out of there today in 15 min


I bet those 4 in one hoods will be nice to have with the cold weather coming!  I bought a hood with a sort of mask in it last Winter.  I wore it once and it sure did keep my head warm!


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> I bought a new lamp table combination at Lowe’s yesterday.  80 bucks.  But the lamp has a brown shade, yuk.  Went to target today after taking kid home, and bought a white shade for the lamp.  Much better.  The house is painted light grey with white trim.
> 
> Got bagels and cream cheese, we haven’t had bagels in about a year-so good.  Then to the bakery for two loaves of sweet bread for Tday.  Son and girlfriend are in quarantine, as much as possible, so they can come over and eat .
> 
> Then we had gift cards for Sees candy and the store only had 3 people in it and no line outside so got Tday candy.  Got a couple things to pick up next week, but we are all set otherwise.


I bet it feels good to have everything taken care of and be all set!


----------



## Tish

Well, all the housework and washing is done, Chicka has been walked, the cat's kitty litter is done and it's only 10.00 am.
So yeah I have accomplished a few things.


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> Well, all the housework and washing is done, Chicka has been walked, the cat's kitty litter is done and it's only 10.00 am.
> So yeah I have accomplished a few things.


...and it's almost 11pm Sat night here...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> ...and it's almost 11pm Sat night here...


Well, stop.   I am not supposed to be turning into you, you are supposed to be becoming a couch potato, like me, until you are better.  I am worn out.  My recliner is lonely without my butt in it.  It’s been two days of shopping and doing stuff.  I am sitting down and getting up for potty and bed only, and it is only 4:14 here.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, stop.   I am not supposed to be turning into you, you are supposed to be becoming a couch potato, like me, until you are better.  I am worn out.  My recliner is lonely without my butt in it.  It’s been two days of shopping and doing stuff.  I am sitting down and getting up for potty and bed only, and it is only 4:14 here.


It's 6:15 here.


----------



## needshave

StarSong said:


> Please update us after your zoom appointment.
> 
> I have osteoarthritis in a few of my fingers; they're sometimes very painful, other times merely unsightly.
> 
> I feel your pain and hope you get some helpful direction.


I surely will. One thing I have been thinking about since my diagnosis, by the EMG doctor, Was that surgery which will most likely be the recommended solution. I'm not concerned about having the surgery, But.....Should I have it Now with the constant and increasing threat of Covid 19? 

In my meeting with the doctor on Wednesday I wall ask about the long term impact of delaying the surgery. According to the EMG doctor the delay in the repair can result in muscle loss, that will not be recovered. But then there is the dangers of going into the hospital with even more exposure to Covid 19 with surgery resulting in a reduction in my immunity. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Aneeda72

needshave said:


> I surely will. One thing I have been thinking about since my diagnosis, by the EMG doctor, Was that surgery which will most likely be the recommended solution. I'm not concerned about having the surgery, But.....Should I have it Now with the constant and increasing threat of Covid 19?
> 
> In my meeting with the doctor on Wednesday I wall ask about the long term impact of delaying the surgery. According to the EMG doctor the delay in the repair can result in muscle loss, that will not be recovered. But then there is the dangers of going into the hospital with even more exposure to Covid 19 with surgery resulting in a reduction in my immunity.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I am worried about this as well, but I’ve had two doctors, one I really trust, say it’s impossible to catch Covid in the hospital.  I want my stomach fixed so as soon as testing is done, if surgery is recommended I am having it.  Hope yours goes well.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> I am worried about this as well, but I’ve had two doctors, one I really trust, say it’s impossible to catch Covid in the hospital.  I want my stomach fixed so as soon as testing is done, if surgery is recommended I am having it.  Hope yours goes well.


If it's impossible to catch in the hospital why are 600 health care workers out with the virus or in quarantine from the clinic I go to.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> If it's impossible to catch in the hospital why are 600 health care workers out with the virus or in quarantine from the clinic I go to.


I asked about that and both said they are catching it in the community.  The Covid cases are in, I think it’s called, negative air pressure rooms.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> I asked about that and both said they are catching it in the community.  The Covid cases are in, I think it’s called, negative air pressure rooms.


I'm not sure what a negative air pressure room is.  I do think, however, some Are catching it in the clinics and hospitals with people coming in coughing all over the place with covid.   I don't know if they have neg. air press. rooms here.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> I'm not sure what a negative air pressure room is.  I do think, however, some Are catching it in the clinics and hospitals with people coming in coughing all over the place with covid.   I don't know if they have neg. air press. rooms here.


Well, that’s the issue, it might be that our hospitals are safer than your hospitals.  Idk.  But our places are very very careful.  I had a phone conference with this doctor and he ordered the test based on my history, my doctor urgent recommendation, and my symptoms.  He will see me after testing is completed.


----------



## bowmore

I am in the process of restoring a 1941 23 ton switch engine
Today was a semi-successful day. We troubleshot the fuel shutoff wiring and discovered that the fuse was blown. We removed the panel switch, and found a third wire going to a run time meter. The meter was shorted, which blew the fuse. Disconnecting the meter solved the problem.
We tried to diagnose the fuel problem. We removed the shutoff switch and verified it was working. Working backwards, we saw there was no fuel at the fuel input to the fuel pump. We tried priming it, and it sucked fuel in. but not enough. By that time we ran out of battery.
I will have to go out and put a 4 hour 8 amp charge on the battery shortly.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, that’s the issue, it might be that our hospitals are safer than your hospitals.  Idk.  But our places are very very careful.  I had a phone conference with this doctor and he ordered the test based on my history, my doctor urgent recommendation, and my symptoms.  He will see me after testing is completed.


Best wishes to you with that.


----------



## StarSong

needshave said:


> I surely will. One thing I have been thinking about since my diagnosis, by the EMG doctor, Was that surgery which will most likely be the recommended solution. I'm not concerned about having the surgery, But.....Should I have it Now with the constant and increasing threat of Covid 19?
> 
> In my meeting with the doctor on Wednesday I wall ask about the long term impact of delaying the surgery. According to the EMG doctor the delay in the repair can result in muscle loss, that will not be recovered. But then there is the dangers of going into the hospital with even more exposure to Covid 19 with surgery resulting in a reduction in my immunity.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I personally wouldn't be getting any elective surgeries right now - the virus is on the upswing in this area.  

That said, my husband had carpal tunnel surgeries about five years ago.  The surgeries were a few months apart.  If he had to do it over again he would have done it much sooner.  He lost a lot of dexterity by delaying and the recovery wasn't nearly as bad as he expected.


----------



## needshave

StarSong said:


> I personally wouldn't be getting any elective surgeries right now - the virus is on the upswing in this area.
> 
> That said, my husband had carpal tunnel surgeries about five years ago.  The surgeries were a few months apart.  If he had to do it over again he would have done it much sooner.  He lost a lot of dexterity by delaying and the recovery wasn't nearly as bad as he expected.


Star.....Thanks so much for sharing that! I appreciate it. I was hoping to get that "Been there done that" response. Very valuable information. My surgeon, when she prescribed the EMG, had that concern that I was going to loosen a lot of muscle by delaying repair. I will post the results from my Wednesdays meeting so others are informed as well. Regards....


----------



## hollydolly

This morning I've done nothing of note. Slept badly woke up in a lot of pain ( re the back injury)... but once I'd got a heat pad and taken Ibuprofen  it settled down. 
 Cooked a a full English breakfast (brunch).. sun is shining ,52 f.. and his nibs has just left for work (it's 1.45pm). He's working outside all night  and through the night until around 4am .....


----------



## needshave

hollydolly said:


> This morning I've done nothing of note. Slept badly woke up in a lot of pain ( re the back injury)... but once I'd got a heat pad and taken Ibuprofen  it settled down.
> Cooked a a full English breakfast (brunch).. sun is shining ,52 f.. and his nibs has just left for work (it's 1.45pm). He's working outside all night  and through the night until around 4am .....


What does he do?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> This morning I've done nothing of note. Slept badly woke up in a lot of pain ( re the back injury)... but once I'd got a heat pad and taken Ibuprofen  it settled down.
> Cooked a a full English breakfast (brunch).. sun is shining ,52 f.. and his nibs has just left for work (it's 1.45pm). He's working outside all night  and through the night until around 4am .....


Go back to bed, go sit in a chair, GO REST.   (Not actually telling you what to do, just forceful suggestions) .  If I lived by you, I’d come sit with you.  I am good at sitting.  Yes, I did not offer to do your housework.  I am friendly, not crazy.

I am so sorry you are still in so much pain, but lord love a duck slow down.  Work you don’t do today will still be there tomorrow.  I know this.  I’ve tested this serval times, on a daily basis, in case there is one particular day that the housekeeping fairies show up.  Apparently, I am not Snow White.

Do you know that if you leave your dishes in the sink, overnight, the dish fairy will not come and wash them?  Those dishes will wait for you.  If you fail to dust, for a week or more, do you know what you get?  More dust.  But laundry, if you leave laundry in the basket socks disappear, so less laundry and you get to buy new socks.  . I know you like to shop.  

Get better.  Feel better.  Listen to great grandmother Aneeda who, forcefully suggests and request that you take it easy, but knows you won’t.  But, hey, not telling you what to do.  . K, now I’m tired.  Got to rest.  Advising friends is hard work.  . @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly

^^^^^ I'm trying great grandmother, I'm really trying   ^^^^ but it ain't working, I'm in pain when I'm asleep

BTW can't buy any new socks all of our ''non-essential stores'' are closed  until December, and o/h wouldn't be at all happy going to work with naked ankles


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> ^^^^^ I'm trying great grandmother, I'm really trying   ^^^^ but it ain't working, I'm in pain when I'm asleep
> 
> BTW can't buy any new socks all of our ''non-essential stores'' are closed  until December, and o/h wouldn't be at all happy going to work with naked ankles


They sell socks on line .  I feel so bad for you.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> They sell socks on line .  I feel so bad for you.


if you feel so bad for me, and I haven't got any shops open, can you buy some for me ? ..i'll love you long time


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> if you feel so bad for me, and I haven't got any shops open, can you buy some for me ? ..i'll love you long time


Socks?  Sure, I get paid my SSI on the 3rd, but husband got paid Friday and I can use his money.  Tell me size, what kind, and when I can expect you at my house to pick them up.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Socks?  Sure, I get paid my SSI on the 3rd, but husband got paid Friday and I can use his money.  Tell me size, what kind, and when I can expect you at my house to pick them up.


pick them up ?...Pick them up?.. are you not undertsanding dear grandmother that I'm in Pain... can you not fly them over to me?..  you can have a very comfortable seat on a nice aeroplane, and with nice people serving you drinks


----------



## Pecos

I don't plan on doing anything today other than taking a walk and reading.
Yesterday I spent the afternoon making repairs and adjustments to our sprinkler system. It seems odd that it is still so warm here that we have to water once or twice a week. Some of our bushes are getting ready to put out flowers.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> pick them up ?...Pick them up?.. are you not undertsanding dear grandmother that I'm in Pain... can you not fly them over to me?..  you can have a very comfortable seat on a nice aeroplane, and with nice people serving you drinks


Serving me drinks and the virus-.  No, no, grandmother can not fly, no, no.  No, no, grandmother does not drink.  And while grandmother can afford socks, grandmother can not afford a plane ticket which is why you have grown up without me.  . Poor dear, your memory has fogged up due to the pain.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> I don't plan on doing anything today other than taking a walk and reading.
> Yesterday I spent the afternoon making repairs and adjustments to our sprinkler system. It seems odd that it is still so warm here that we have to water once or twice a week. Some of our bushes are getting ready to put out flowers.


talking of warm.. my daughter in Spain just sent me these she took a picture of a few moments ago on her land, the aloe-Vera flowers are sooo pretty aren't they ?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I don't plan on doing anything today other than taking a walk and reading.
> Yesterday I spent the afternoon making repairs and adjustments to our sprinkler system. It seems odd that it is still so warm here that we have to water once or twice a week. Some of our bushes are getting ready to put out flowers.


I bet they will be beautiful!


----------



## Sliverfox

Washed a load of hubby's clothes.

Decided to clean the  dryer  hose/vent.
Ours  doesn't vent out side,, had to move  a set of shelving to get to it.

Was surprised to see the canister didn't  catch any  lint.
Appears to have blown  on wall,  floor, dryer.

Used my gardening tools to clean  up the mess.


----------



## Ruthanne

What did I accomplish today?  One good nap and oh, listening to some good relaxing music!


----------



## hollydolly

Today with the help of my o/h we collected a next to new second hand coffee table with was advertised on FB marketplace.. to put in my daughters temp rental house for when she arrives in 2 weeks.

Did a whole ton of shopping..( I still can't lift anything due to my fall 4 weeks ago).. hubs had today off  after working through the night, so he came with me.. and we bought a load of hardware and cleaning stuff to put in the rental.... then we did some shopping at Aldi for us .. some steak,  and bacon, and pre-cut bread rolls...etc .

Pity of it was that usually if we go shopping we go to the pub for a drink half way through, or even lunch... but because we're in our 2nd round of lockdown, the pubs are all closed


----------



## Pinky

Started crocheting a lap robe while listening to my favourite songs on Spotify.
That's about it for my day


----------



## Sliverfox

Did small load of my laundry,, started wiping  down kitchen cabinets.
Tried a  different recipe for blueberry muffins.
Didn't turn out the way I expected,, may freeze them  for deer hunter's breakfast.


----------



## Jules

Second load of laundry is on.

My idea of having extra food on hand was to store it in the store.  Go buy it when I needed it.  That was until Covid.  Now my shopping has to be limited.  My kitchen is small so now I’m rearranging some shelves in the back entry to pack away more goods.  I don’t like this.  

I’ve got to make a list of all the items.  I know I’ll forget, been there and done that too many times.


----------



## needshave

needshave said:


> Star.....Thanks so much for sharing that! I appreciate it. I was hoping to get that "Been there done that" response. Very valuable information. My surgeon, when she prescribed the EMG, had that concern that I was going to loosen a lot of muscle by delaying repair. I will post the results from my Wednesdays meeting so others are informed as well. Regards....


Received a text message from my hand and upper extremity surgeon that my meeting for Wednesday has been delayed unitil Wednesday, December 02, Due to " Covid Precautions". Not sure what that means, but it's concerning


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Second load of laundry is on.
> 
> My idea of having extra food on hand was to store it in the store.  Go buy it when I needed it.  That was until Covid.  Now my shopping has to be limited.  My kitchen is small so now I’m rearranging some shelves in the back entry to pack away more goods.  I don’t like this.
> 
> I’ve got to make a list of all the items.  I know I’ll forget, been there and done that too many times.


I am not going to buy extra and store it, food wise.  Our fat can keep us going for a while if necessary


----------



## Aneeda72

needshave said:


> Received a text message from my hand and upper extremity surgeon that my meeting for Wednesday has been delayed unitil Wednesday, December 02, Due to " Covid Precautions". Not sure what that means, but it's concerning


Maybe someone in the office exposed her.


----------



## hollydolly

needshave said:


> What does he do?


If I told you I'd have to kill you


----------



## needshave

Aneeda72 said:


> Maybe someone in the office exposed her.


Possibly, or a patient.


----------



## needshave

hollydolly said:


> If I told you I'd have to kill you


we don't want that.....


----------



## Irwin

I had a nice, long nap. Does that count as an accomplishment?


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes, I made a big pot of Turkey Chili that just may last for Thanksgiving!  Took my doggie to the groomer and boy is she looking adorable now!


----------



## katlupe

Nothing much yet except coffee and feeding a hungry bunny rabbit.


----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I made a big pot of Turkey Chili that just may last for Thanksgiving!  Took my doggie to the groomer and boy is she looking adorable now!


I love how my pup looks after a groomer trip!!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Had my barium X-ray, it took 3 hours and PA said I might have to swallow the camera-if I could swallow something that large I wouldn't be having issues.  He kept asking if I had surgery on my small bowel, how many times do you need to say no.


----------



## hollydolly

Not a lot done here today. On some new meds so they knock me out at night , and the side effect is that they do the same during the day so I slept for 2 hours this afternoon...

Washed up..made dinner and that's about all I've done today, still trying to keep my back and shoulder blade rested..


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Not a lot done here today. On some new meds so they knock me out at night , and the side effect is that they do the same during the day so I slept for 2 hours this afternoon...
> 
> Washed up..made dinner and that's about all I've done today, still trying to keep my back and shoulder blade rested..


Sorry you have to take those sedating meds--I know what it's like as I take a few that knock me out for a long time, too, one is for allergies.  Still you got some things done.  I hope your back and shoulder get better!


----------



## Ruthanne

So far today I got breakfast made, made a pot of coffee, washed some dishes.  I'm going to attempt to use the stairs today with this knee problem.  I hope I make it back up them okay.


----------



## squatting dog

Painted the deck on my 20' utility trailer. 
Cut new screen to fit my front porch.
Cleaned and re-organized my storage trailer. 
Made a deal and picked up a truck and trailer large enough to haul my backhoe. 
All in all, a pretty good day.


----------



## Ruthanne

squatting dog said:


> Painted the deck on my 20' utility trailer.
> Cut new screen to fit my front porch.
> Cleaned and re-organized my storage trailer.
> Made a deal and picked up a truck and trailer large enough to haul my backhoe.
> All in all, a pretty good day.
> 
> View attachment 135592


That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## hollydolly

Today has been long and busy. Hubs had today off so we had to go to the house my  daughter will be renting when she arrives from Spain, and oversee the maintenance man who was hired   to do a few repairs and some painting and grass cutting ... He only did what he was instructed to do and not a thing more, so after he left my o/h set about drilling and fixing , hammering and sanding.. and generally getting the place into a better standard..

He hung new curtain rails in the livingroom and 2 bedrooms ... and  I spent the afternoon thoroughly cleaning the kitchens and bathrooms, while he was doing it ... . Very sore on me, but it had to be done.. my daughter is due on Thursday after a 3 day drive with 3 dogs ..and the owner of this house hasn't visited in a long time, much less got it cleaned  so it really needed  a good thorough cleaning.

Then we went looking to buy new curtains and window dressings, not easy when the country is on lockdown with all non essential stores closed but we managed and by the time we did it was pitch dark with  thick freezing fog  and we had to queue to get in the store.

Chose the curtains and a new shower unit which my o/h will fit on Sunday for her...while the removal men who will have travelled all the way from Spain , (3 day trip) are unloading the truck.

On the way home we stopped and got Chinese take away.. by the time I got home and had a very fast shower , I was almost too tired to eat it


----------



## Ruthanne

@hollydolly Wow, you and your O/H sure were busy today!  Sounds like you got a whole lot done.  I bet it is starting to look really nice.  That's awful the owner didn't even clean the place up!  I hope you will rest now and take it easy for awhile as not to injure yourself worse.  

BTW, Chinese sounds good!


----------



## Ruthanne

Not a lot of accomplished today for me but I did manage to get down the steps and take doggie out.  She was grateful, too, such a sweet girl she is.


----------



## Ruthanne

I hope to accomplish taking doggie out and cooking something good for dinner.


----------



## Ruthanne

what I accomplished today was to catch up on all the sleep I've been losing.  I got about 9 and a half hours and that felt good!


----------



## Pecos

I did my regular Monday chores followed by a little yard work and washing a load of dark clothes. It looks like I will need to do some ironing tomorrow, but being an old Sailor I can handle that.

Oh yes, I did finish off the last sliver of my Birthday Pumpkin Pie.  (I rescued it from the Forum Thanksgiving Dinner party while no one was watching.)


----------



## MickaC

Today was pretty much a dud..........
Did my morning cleaning chores, and a load of laundry.
But......that's where progress ended.
Online window shopping at Walmart, for Xmas gifts for my 3 grandkid
I did learn one thing though........i hate shopping online for toys just as much as shopping in the stores for toys......sigh..........
Need to make choices tomorrow.

Oh......i did cook up a really nice ham.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I figured out the steps for a line dance I already know go along with Jim Croce’s “Working At the Carwash Blues”.


----------



## Ruthanne

CinnamonSugar said:


> I figured out the steps for a line dance I already know go along with Jim Croce’s “Working At the Carwash Blues”.


That's pretty cool!


----------



## MickaC

Toy shopping online Walmart.
Starting early.....hope something jumps out at me.
The kids have so much.....makes it hard to find the perfect gift.
Here i go.......see you later.......when i'm done.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> Toy shopping online Walmart.
> Starting early.....hope something jumps out at me.
> The kids have so much.....makes it hard to find the perfect gift.
> Here i go.......see you later.......when i'm done.


Enjoy!


----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished making some tuna salad--not sure if that's what it's called.  I mixed a can of albacore tuna with some light mayo. and a stalk of cut up celery and must say that it was pretty good.  I'm even going to have what's left for lunch soon.


----------



## twinkles

nope--took a shower and cleaned up the kitchen--the rest of the day i sat upon my butt


----------



## Ruthanne

twinkles said:


> nope--took a shower and cleaned up the kitchen--the rest of the day i sat upon my butt


You did more than I did!


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I accomplished making some tuna salad--not sure if that's what it's called.  I mixed a can of albacore tuna with some light mayo. and a stalk of cut up celery and must say that it was pretty good.  I'm even going to have what's left for lunch soon.


I like that a lot, I usually put it into a Baked potato


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I like that a lot, I usually put it into a Baked potato


Sounds really good in a baked potato-I may try it in a baked sweet potato--I love those!


----------



## MickaC

Ok......I'm Backkkkkkkkkkkkk.
Shopping done.
Can hardly believe the time it took.
So many things i picked were too late for Christmas........a couple of times, i took a break to do something else, came back, and found some items were sold out during my break, and some became unavailable. 
But....
I did get finished.
Well, one consolation.......my feet don't hurt......but.....my brain's very tired.
And
HO  HO  HO HO HO HO........................MERRY JINGLE.


----------



## hollydolly

It's still dark... at 7.40am. I've been up since 6am.  I've just loaded my car up with stuff I have to take to Daughters' rental ,  and spoken to her by Voice mail as she drives through thick Icy fog in the Basque region of Northern Spain... . She managed to get  9 hours sleep  overnight which is brilliant .

I have to leave here as soon as I get notice that the Internet guy is heading towards the rental to install Broadband there..  it's about 10 miles from here

Our lockdown is lifted today..apparently millions of people have already headed for the non essential shops..and pubs and restaurants are open too, although to be allowed to drink alcohol, people have to also be served with a ''substantial meal''.... 

. Some stores are being allowed to open 24 hours to make up for what was lost during November and the Christmas rush... Funny , I can't think of a single thing I need from a Non essential store.. ...and it further complicates matters for shoppers that a huge swathe of our department stores and toy stores, which are the main recipients of consumers money at the time of year have been the victims of the pandemic, and have closed for good..


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> Ok......I'm Backkkkkkkkkkkkk.
> Shopping done.
> Can hardly believe the time it took.
> So many things i picked were too late for Christmas........a couple of times, i took a break to do something else, came back, and found some items were sold out during my break, and some became unavailable.
> But....
> I did get finished.
> Well, one consolation.......my feet don't hurt......but.....my brain's very tired.
> And
> HO  HO  HO HO HO HO........................MERRY JINGLE.


I bet you're glad you're done!  I haven't even begun my Christmas shopping online.  You are ahead of it all!


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> It's still dark... at 7.40am. I've been up since 6am.  I've just loaded my car up with stuff I have to take to Daughters' rental ,  and spoken to her by Voice mail as she drives through thick Icy fog in the Basque region of Northern Spain... . She managed to get  9 hours sleep  overnight which is brilliant .
> 
> I have to leave here as soon as I get notice that the Internet guy is heading towards the rental to install Broadband there..  it's about 10 miles from here
> 
> Our lockdown is lifted today..apparently millions of people have already headed for the non essential shops..and pubs and restaurants are open too, although to be allowed to drink alcohol, people have to also be served with a ''substantial meal''....
> 
> . Some stores are being allowed to open 24 hours to make up for what was lost during November and the Christmas rush... Funny , I can't think of a single thing I need from a Non essential store.. ...and it further complicates matters for shoppers that a huge swathe of our department stores and toy stores, which are the main recipients of consumers money at the time of year have been the victims of the pandemic, and have closed for good..


Oh, you'll be busy today!  I hope it all goes well.  I bet it's nice that the lockdown is being lifted.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Oh, you'll be busy today!  I hope it all goes well. * I bet it's nice that the lockdown is being lifted.*


Absolutely... it means loads of people can get back to work for one... and obviously people can start shopping for Christmas ...

I'm just happy we can get back to restaurants and pubs... . This is our second lockdown of a month long   after our 3 month lockdown in the summer.. Many  large chain stores have been destroyed not to mention the smaller independents.  2020 will go down in History that's for sure ..


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> I bet you're glad you're done!  I haven't even begun my Christmas shopping online.  You are ahead of it all!


Thanks.......should have been sooner.......Walmart shipping here is by mail unless a person wants to pay a fortune, can choose another option.
What i ordered is supposed to be here on the 18th.


----------



## needshave

StarSong said:


> Please update us after your zoom appointment.
> 
> I have osteoarthritis in a few of my fingers; they're sometimes very painful, other times merely unsightly.
> 
> I feel your pain and hope you get some helpful direction.


I promised to provide an update after my zoom meeting with my surgeon. Here is what I found out. 
My arthritis is at a very advanced stage and creating blockage when I try to move the joint  physically. The arthritis displaces the joint and prevent articulation. My carpal tunnel is moderate to moderate extreme, both hands.  Arthritis is to the point that she will remove part of the bone to repair and perform the carpal tunnel at the same time, surgery 2-2.5 hours. I will be put into cast that would be changed to a different shape each week. Rehab would start in 6 weeks, total down time for each hand is 3 months. So 6 months recovery is required to repair both hands at a minimum, probably more like 9 mo. 

However. There is always a however.. I asked my surgeon ok..With the spike in Covid-19 cases and increases in the reported cases each day, would you suggest I have the surgery now. What are my risk of obtaining COVID-19 in the hospital.

Her response was, from a technical standpoint you should be fine. Surgery is not in a general hospital, and our surgery center is rigidly controlled and maintained we have no reported cases of any one catching COVID from the hospital or surgery. My second answer is, I would not recommend you have surgery with the numbers escalating every day of reported cases.  Hospitals and staff are at full capacity and hospitals are being required to open up additional areas to support Covid cases. It may very well be that your osteoarthritis surgeon is performing anesthesia functions in a surgery room, because the medical staff is so overwhelmed with cases, there is not sufficient staff to accommodate the medical needs.

My recommendation is that we do two things, you continue being very active and keep hands working and watch for numbness that could be the result of either carpal tunnel or arthritis. the deciding factor is when you can not pick up and hold a piece of paper. If you can not, we do surgery immediately and take our chances with Covid, so as to not have a permanent loss in dexterity. I urge you to just continue to do what you have been doing and we revisit this in April of Next year. You definitely need surgery, but when Covid risks have substantially reduced.

So....I have found an honest straight forward surgeon. I trust her judgement, I will continue working, monitor the situation and see her in April.

Sorry this was so long, but I promised you an update....


----------



## StarSong

Thank you for taking the time to type that out, @needshave. Sounds like you're getting very good medical advice.


----------



## hollydolly

OMG..what a very busy day.. and I had  a very long wait for the Internet guy to come to the rental. While I was waiting for the call to say he was on his way .. I went grocery shopping and filled my daughters' fridge just to get her past the first few days so she can rest....

Couldn't get the upstairs heating to work although downstairs was fine , even with bleeding the radiators .. she's going to have to get her friend  who happens to be the owner of the property to get someone to fix them, because it's no fun having no heating in December in the bedrooms.

In the meantime I've bought her a fan heater which I drove back home to fetch for her, and returned with it..

She's now reached the Somme region of Northern France and had to have all her paperwork stamped ... and  she will have a few hours rest now before heading for the Euro tunnel ..fingers crossed all goes as it should .. she's done fabulously well so far...  she's going to be exhausted by the time she gets back here for sure...

I was too sore to make dinner when I got home,  so I just shoved some pigs in blankets in the oven  and ate them with a hot  cuppa tea


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I replaced a light fixture in the basement..
Getting our  laundry  finished & put away.


----------



## debodun

I had received a notice from the DMV to renew my car registration last month, so sent the check and it was cashed. The reg expires at the end of December. Today I realized I had not received the new registration and window sticker. I went up to the DMV and now you have to "check in" before you can even get in line. The receptioniat asked if I had an appointment. I didn't even know that was required, but she said that they did have a cancellation, so they could see me. I had to pay an extra $3 to get a printed registration and window sticker, but at least that's taken care of now. I guess you have to have an appointment because they don't want the place to get too crowded due to COVID restrictions. Our county DMV has NEVER been crowded when I've been there - the advantages of living in the boonies.


----------



## debodun

Now that I had my registration sticker, I need an inspection. I took it to the garage that usually does it. It was unusually crowded and the receptionist said I'd have to wait at least an hour. There was only one seat left in the waiting room because they had every other one taped off (COVID again). I waited the hour and nothing happened - my car was still parked where I had left it. I waited another 15 minutes and then asked the receptionist how much longer would it be. She asked me what I was waiting for. I repeated "The state inspection." She the said, "Oh we can't do those right now."  I wondered why she didn't say that when I walked in - it's like her mind was totally on something else. Come to find out, the business is under new management and they have not yet been approved by the DMV to do state inspections. I asked when that would be. She said, "Maybe this afternoon, maybe next week, maybe next month." I need an inspection by the end of this month. I may have to go to another garage.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Absolutely... it means loads of people can get back to work for one... and obviously people can start shopping for Christmas ...
> 
> I'm just happy we can get back to restaurants and pubs... . This is our second lockdown of a month long   after our 3 month lockdown in the summer.. Many  large chain stores have been destroyed not to mention the smaller independents.  2020 will go down in History that's for sure ..


Good that you can go out to some places.  We, too, had a 3 mo. lockdown.  It's so bad here now in my state I wonder why we don't have a lockdown.  A lot of businesses here too have gone under...very sad.  2020 Sucks that's for sure!


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> OMG..what a very busy day.. and I had  a very long wait for the Internet guy to come to the rental. While I was waiting for the call to say he was on his way .. I went grocery shopping and filled my daughters' fridge just to get her past the first few days so she can rest....
> 
> Couldn't get the upstairs heating to work although downstairs was fine , even with bleeding the radiators .. she's going to have to get her friend  who happens to be the owner of the property to get someone to fix them, because it's no fun having no heating in December in the bedrooms.
> 
> In the meantime I've bought her a fan heater which I drove back home to fetch for her, and returned with it..
> 
> She's now reached the Somme region of Northern France and had to have all her paperwork stamped ... and  she will have a few hours rest now before heading for the Euro tunnel ..fingers crossed all goes as it should .. she's done fabulously well so far...  she's going to be exhausted by the time she gets back here for sure...
> 
> I was too sore to make dinner when I got home,  so I just shoved some pigs in blankets in the oven  and ate them with a hot  cuppa tea


Now it's time for you to rest up, too!  You've done so much!


----------



## Ruthanne

debodun said:


> I had received a notice from the DMV to renew my car registration last month, so sent the check and it was cashed. The reg expires at the end of December. Today I realized I had not received the new registration and window sticker. I went up to the DMV and now you have to "check in" before you can even get in line. The receptioniat asked if I had an appointment. I didn't even know that was required, but she said that they did have a cancellation, so they could see me. I had to pay an extra $3 to get a printed registration and window sticker, but at least that's taken care of now. I guess you have to have an appointment because they don't want the place to get too crowded due to COVID restrictions. Our county DMV has NEVER been crowded when I've been there - the advantages of living in the boonies.


I've never heard of a window sticker before; we have tiny stickers that go on the back license plate.  But then I'm in another state.  When I got my registration and plates they asked me how long I wanted them for and I got them for 2 years and of course paid a lot more for that but was glad I wouldn't have to go again this year until next fall.  It's a good thing to get all that done.


----------



## Ruthanne

Today I accomplished filling up my car's tank with gas and also took a drive around the block--how exciting that was...it's about all I'm going to do now with my state being a hotspot.


----------



## Ruthanne

needshave said:


> I promised to provide an update after my zoom meeting with my surgeon. Here is what I found out.
> My arthritis is at a very advanced stage and creating blockage when I try to move the joint  physically. The arthritis displaces the joint and prevent articulation. My carpal tunnel is moderate to moderate extreme, both hands.  Arthritis is to the point that she will remove part of the bone to repair and perform the carpal tunnel at the same time, surgery 2-2.5 hours. I will be put into cast that would be changed to a different shape each week. Rehab would start in 6 weeks, total down time for each hand is 3 months. So 6 months recovery is required to repair both hands at a minimum, probably more like 9 mo.
> 
> However. There is always a however.. I asked my surgeon ok..With the spike in Covid-19 cases and increases in the reported cases each day, would you suggest I have the surgery now. What are my risk of obtaining COVID-19 in the hospital.
> 
> Her response was, from a technical standpoint you should be fine. Surgery is not in a general hospital, and our surgery center is rigidly controlled and maintained we have no reported cases of any one catching COVID from the hospital or surgery. My second answer is, I would not recommend you have surgery with the numbers escalating every day of reported cases.  Hospitals and staff are at full capacity and hospitals are being required to open up additional areas to support Covid cases. It may very well be that your osteoarthritis surgeon is performing anesthesia functions in a surgery room, because the medical staff is so overwhelmed with cases, there is not sufficient staff to accommodate the medical needs.
> 
> My recommendation is that we do two things, you continue being very active and keep hands working and watch for numbness that could be the result of either carpal tunnel or arthritis. the deciding factor is when you can not pick up and hold a piece of paper. If you can not, we do surgery immediately and take our chances with Covid, so as to not have a permanent loss in dexterity. I urge you to just continue to do what you have been doing and we revisit this in April of Next year. You definitely need surgery, but when Covid risks have substantially reduced.
> 
> So....I have found an honest straight forward surgeon. I trust her judgement, I will continue working, monitor the situation and see her in April.
> 
> Sorry this was so long, but I promised you an update....


I don't know where you go for your care but I go to the Cleveland Clinic and they aren't doing any non life threatening surgeries right now--not that your condition isn't serious because it is.  Just saying, I'm in Ohio, too and we are a hotspot now with covid and that's why many surgeries are not being done.  I hope your condition does not get worse.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Today has been long and busy. Hubs had today off so we had to go to the house my  daughter will be renting when she arrives from Spain, and oversee the maintenance man who was hired   to do a few repairs and some painting and grass cutting ... He only did what he was instructed to do and not a thing more, so after he left my o/h set about drilling and fixing , hammering and sanding.. and generally getting the place into a better standard..
> 
> He hung new curtain rails in the livingroom and 2 bedrooms ... and  I spent the afternoon thoroughly cleaning the kitchens and bathrooms, while he was doing it ... . Very sore on me, but it had to be done.. my daughter is due on Thursday after a 3 day drive with 3 dogs ..and the owner of this house hasn't visited in a long time, much less got it cleaned  so it really needed  a good thorough cleaning.
> 
> Then we went looking to buy new curtains and window dressings, not easy when the country is on lockdown with all non essential stores closed but we managed and by the time we did it was pitch dark with  thick freezing fog  and we had to queue to get in the store.
> 
> Chose the curtains and a new shower unit which my o/h will fit on Sunday for her...while the removal men who will have travelled all the way from Spain , (3 day trip) are unloading the truck.
> 
> On the way home we stopped and got Chinese take away.. by the time I got home and had a very fast shower , I was almost too tired to eat it


So much for resting, I know, nag, nag, nag.

Plus, let me think, when was the last time I was too tired to eat, hmm, let me think some more.  Wait, let me get a snack and think.  Hmm, last time I was too tired too eat.  Hmm.  Oh, got it.

13 hours of labor with my son, I finally went to delivery, had the baby, and went to sleep.  No wait, they put me to sleep, but still I was tired and I did not eat soooo, yup, that counts.  Bout 52 years or so ago.  

Since then I’ve learned to REST.


----------



## Aneeda72

needshave said:


> I promised to provide an update after my zoom meeting with my surgeon. Here is what I found out.
> My arthritis is at a very advanced stage and creating blockage when I try to move the joint  physically. The arthritis displaces the joint and prevent articulation. My carpal tunnel is moderate to moderate extreme, both hands.  Arthritis is to the point that she will remove part of the bone to repair and perform the carpal tunnel at the same time, surgery 2-2.5 hours. I will be put into cast that would be changed to a different shape each week. Rehab would start in 6 weeks, total down time for each hand is 3 months. So 6 months recovery is required to repair both hands at a minimum, probably more like 9 mo.
> 
> However. There is always a however.. I asked my surgeon ok..With the spike in Covid-19 cases and increases in the reported cases each day, would you suggest I have the surgery now. What are my risk of obtaining COVID-19 in the hospital.
> 
> Her response was, from a technical standpoint you should be fine. Surgery is not in a general hospital, and our surgery center is rigidly controlled and maintained we have no reported cases of any one catching COVID from the hospital or surgery. My second answer is, I would not recommend you have surgery with the numbers escalating every day of reported cases.  Hospitals and staff are at full capacity and hospitals are being required to open up additional areas to support Covid cases. It may very well be that your osteoarthritis surgeon is performing anesthesia functions in a surgery room, because the medical staff is so overwhelmed with cases, there is not sufficient staff to accommodate the medical needs.
> 
> My recommendation is that we do two things, you continue being very active and keep hands working and watch for numbness that could be the result of either carpal tunnel or arthritis. the deciding factor is when you can not pick up and hold a piece of paper. If you can not, we do surgery immediately and take our chances with Covid, so as to not have a permanent loss in dexterity. I urge you to just continue to do what you have been doing and we revisit this in April of Next year. You definitely need surgery, but when Covid risks have substantially reduced.
> 
> So....I have found an honest straight forward surgeon. I trust her judgement, I will continue working, monitor the situation and see her in April.
> 
> Sorry this was so long, but I promised you an update....


My hip replacement has been canceled due to COVID-19 and I will have surgery in the summer.


----------



## win231

I've been getting things done in the past 3 days.
I returned the rental car I've been driving (and hating) for the past 4 days after someone hit my car & the body shop finished the repair.
I found a printer to replace my 17 year old one that quit.
Today, I had my security gate repaired.  It needed a new electronic lock & two new backup batteries.
I finally got around to waterproofing an area around 15 ft where rain gets under a balcony door.  I used "Gorilla Waterproof Tape."  We'll see how good a job I did when it rains.........


----------



## Jules

HollyDolly, you’re the Energizer Bunny.

Decided I was going to start ordering my groceries online.  When I went to the store link, it showed me as some guy 300 km away.  Decided I’d go to the store first thing this morning.  Luckily it wasn’t busy.  I really appreciate that I have to wear a mask now.  The cashier suggested that I try resetting my account.  

Mid afternoon I laid down to rest for a bit - ended up being an hour.  Last night was one of the worst for lack of sleep.  Woke at 2 and gave up at 7:30.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> *HollyDolly, you’re the Energizer Bunny.*
> 
> Decided I was going to start ordering my groceries online.  When I went to the store link, it showed me as some guy 300 km away.  Decided I’d go to the store first thing this morning.  Luckily it wasn’t busy.  I really appreciate that I have to wear a mask now.  The cashier suggested that I try resetting my account.
> 
> Mid afternoon I laid down to rest for a bit - ended up being an hour.  Last night was one of the worst for lack of sleep.  Woke at 2 and gave up at 7:30.


I used to be the energiser bunny, everyone always used to comment on it at one time..I never stopped.. nowadays I'm down to just a half of that  Last night I was sitting here cosy, determined  to rest my back , not to go out.. and rest..at 6.30pm in the dark my daughter calls and asks me to collect some furniture for her that someone was selling new.
I did it because she's quarantined having come from another country so she wanted to abide by the rules as much as possible..  but it was very hard work trying to get it in my car...soo heavy, and that was with the help of the man who was selling it.. then I drove it over to her house 10 miles from here.. and we unloaded it, (my DD and Me) and struggled to get it all upstairs.

My o/h was not in the least bit happy that I'd done it while he was at work, so I'm under instruction to stop now with any big jobs like that . It's times like this I wish my brothers and their sons lived closer..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Burned a lot of brush....Added anti-freeze to the tractors and truck..


----------



## hollydolly

Thus far today.. I've done the laundry, dried it and put it away , then made lunch ..

Got hubs to go in the loft and collect a clothes rail we have so we can  take it  to DD's tomorrow..

renewed the anti-humidifiers in the shed

Cleared out all the winter duvets we have stored ,  that we no longer need, and taking them to donate to the dog kennels...

Took delivery of some new Knee High  Boots which I got for 1/2 price  that I ordered from our biggest department store which has just gone into administration .


Had an indepth Convo with an Amazon Customer service rep about some missing items which we never received 2 days ago  but the driver had stated had been delivered and  ''handed to resident'' which of course they had not ... got that cleared up and got my money refunded

Not quite 3pm yet... so the day is still young for me to rest up... ...hubs is still working in the barn, putting new heating in there, oh and he's put the Christmas Wreath onto the front door


----------



## Jules

“If you want something done, ask a busy person.”  @hollydolly, you’re the perfect example of this.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> “If you want something done, ask a busy person.”  @hollydolly, you’re the perfect example of this.


yes I think that really is a true adage...  Seriously I do have to rest now, my back and shoulder are still in pain from my fall almost 2 months ago.. and tomorrow we're going out for lunch (Festive lunch at the pub)... so i don't want to be poorly for that first outing in many weeks


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> yes I think that really is a true adage...  Seriosuly I do have to rest now, my back and shoulder are still in pain from my fall almost 2 months ago.. and tomorrow we're going out for lunch (Festive lunch at the pub)... so i don't want to be poorly for that first outing in many weeks


You _must_ slow down a bit, Hols!


----------



## hollydolly

I know Pinks.. thanks for the concern my dear friend.. If it's of any consolation I try and do things  a little slower...


----------



## Ruthanne

win231 said:


> I've been getting things done in the past 3 days.
> I returned the rental car I've been driving (and hating) for the past 4 days after someone hit my car & the body shop finished the repair.
> I found a printer to replace my 17 year old one that quit.
> Today, I had my security gate repaired.  It needed a new electronic lock & two new backup batteries.
> I finally got around to waterproofing an area around 15 ft where rain gets under a balcony door.  I used "Gorilla Waterproof Tape."  We'll see how good a job I did when it rains.........


I have used that Gorilla tape too and on my car and no water has gotten in and it's been awhile since I put it on.


----------



## debodun

Ruthanne said:


> I've never heard of a window sticker before; we have tiny stickers that go on the back license plate.  But then I'm in another state.



True. Every state has its own rules. Here in NY state, we need two windshield stickers - the registration sticker and one to show it has been inspected within the last year.  They go in the lower part of the driver's side of the windshield. Examples of what they look like:


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> True. Every state has its own rules. Here in NY state, we need two windshield stickers - the registration sticker and one to show it has been inspected within the last year.  They go in the lower part of the driver's side of the windshield. This is an example of what they look like:
> 
> View attachment 137406


Until just a couple or so years ago we always had to have a sticker in the car to prove we'd paid the annual road  tax.. since they removed the need for that and made it digital, apparently thousands of people no longer pay...well who'd 've thunk it ?


----------



## Ruthanne

debodun said:


> True. Every state has its own rules. Here in NY state, we need two windshield stickers - the registration sticker and one to show it has been inspected within the last year.  They go in the lower part of the driver's side of the windshield. Examples of what they look like:
> 
> View attachment 137406
> 
> View attachment 137409


Wow, those are pretty big compared to the tiny sticker that goes on our plates.  We, too, have to have the car inspected every 2 years.  We don't get a sticker for that but a printed out sheet of paper showing compliance *if it doesn't comply you have to have your vehicle worked on to fix whatever problem is causing it not to comply* that we have to give to get a new registration.


----------



## RiverM55

I made it out of bed. I had some coffee. Although I can't really enjoy it quite yet.


----------



## Ruthanne

RiverM55 said:


> I made it out of bed. I had some coffee. Although I can't really enjoy it quite yet.


Well getting out of bed can be an accomplishment and I know it is for me on some days too.


----------



## RiverM55

It's awful stuff Ruth. I need to go straighten up the house a bit and figure out what I'm goin to do about dinner. You take care of yourself lady.


----------



## Ruthanne

RiverM55 said:


> It's awful stuff Ruth. I need to go straighten up the house a bit and figure out what I'm goin to do about dinner. You take care of yourself lady.


Thank you and you also.


----------



## Lee

I accomplished one important thing.....finally finished the book I was reading that is overdue at the library. I just cringe when the librarian looks over her glasses when you bring it back. Hey she should be happy, after all I paid a fine.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> I accomplished one important thing.....finally finished the book I was reading that is overdue at the library. I just cringe when the librarian looks over her glasses when you bring it back. Hey she should be happy, after all I paid a fine.


Can't you renew it online?.. we can do that up to 3 times before it has to be returned


----------



## debodun

debodun said:


> Now that I had my registration sticker, I need an inspection. I took it to the garage that usually does it. It was unusually crowded and the receptionist said I'd have to wait at least an hour. There was only one seat left in the waiting room because they had every other one taped off (COVID again). I waited the hour and nothing happened - my car was still parked where I had left it. I waited another 15 minutes and then asked the receptionist how much longer would it be. She asked me what I was waiting for. I repeated "The state inspection." She the said, "Oh we can't do those right now."  I wondered why she didn't say that when I walked in - it's like her mind was totally on something else. Come to find out, the business is under new management and they have not yet been approved by the DMV to do state inspections. I asked when that would be. She said, "Maybe this afternoon, maybe next week, maybe next month." I need an inspection by the end of this month. I may have to go to another garage.


I sent the garage a PM on their FB page asking about the problem. This was the response:

_Sorry about that!  Their was a big mixup with NYS changing over to the new owner and it left us incapable for a while.Things are back to normal.
_


----------



## Pepper

If I don't cry or scream it's been a good day.  It's a good day.   Good enough.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pepper said:


> If I don't cry or scream it's been a good day.  It's a good day.   Good enough.


I hear you.  I was just dancing for my bird.  Been some time since I did that.  Good day for me too.


----------



## hollydolly

Today we went to Sunday lunch at one of our favourite pubs, first time in a year as a family .. We booked to eat inside because it was absolutely perishingly cold outdoors  and  definitely too cold to eat outside even with the patio heaters on.. but we deliberately chose the earliest lunch time so the pub wouldn't be packed out with people and therefore more distance between everyone and tables .. it doesn't usually get busy until 2pm onwards and we went at just after mid-day..  so there were only a few diners scattered at good distances

I had a delicious beef brisket.. and all the usual trimmings, others had Minted lamb shank, and the vegans had 'Superfood Salads'' 

All the waiting and bar  staff wore masks..as _we_ all did until we sat down to eat & drink ..














From there we dropped some people off.. then took a drive to a small town Mall which only had an hour left before closing, and was pretty quiet ..hardly anyone in the stores there because everyone was in the city shopping, .. so we felt pretty relaxed in there but wore masks at all times..








I just went into 2 stores.. got a few real bargains , very quickly ( hubs hates shopping)  ..so I was pleased with them... stopped and had a coffee while we were in the Mall, still plenty of social  distancing which was great ... , then drove home in the dark and icy fog... that part wasn't so  great... 

...hubs happy as a pig in muck now he's home and watching the racing on TV...


----------



## Aneeda72

I watched the debate in Georgia.  Hmm, well I wasn’t in Georgia, the debate was.  I watched it on tv.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Thus far today.. I've done the laundry, dried it and put it away , then made lunch ..
> 
> Got hubs to go in the loft and collect a clothes rail we have so we can  take it  to DD's tomorrow..
> 
> renewed the anti-humidifiers in the shed
> 
> Cleared out all the winter duvets we have stored ,  that we no longer need, and taking them to donate to the dog kennels...
> 
> Took delivery of some new Knee High  Boots which I got for 1/2 price  that I ordered from our biggest department store which has just gone into administration .
> 
> 
> Had an indepth Convo with an Amazon Customer service rep about some missing items which we never received 2 days ago  but the driver had stated had been delivered and  ''handed to resident'' which of course they had not ... got that cleared up and got my money refunded
> 
> Not quite 3pm yet... so the day is still young for me to rest up... ...hubs is still working in the barn, putting new heating in there, oh and he's put the Christmas Wreath onto the front door


I've never heard the term "gone in to Administration" before--what exactly does that mean?  Over here we often hear of stores going bankrupt or closing, shutting their doors, or gone broke.


----------



## Ruthanne

Today I accomplished so far going to the bank, making sure I have one of my very healthy salads for one thing, unloaded the dishwasher and washed some dishes by hand, too.  Sitting back now listening to a new cd.  It's an oldie but new to me. 

Also took doggie out and gave her her medicine in her ears.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I've never heard the term "gone in to Administration" before--what exactly does that mean?  Over here we often hear of stores going bankrupt or closing, shutting their doors, or gone broke.


Just copied this from google, to save my long winded response...

_The primary difference between the two procedures is that company *administration* aims to help the company repay debts in order to escape insolvency (if possible), whereas liquidation is the process of selling all assets before dissolving the company completely._


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Just copied this from google, to save my long winded response...
> 
> _The primary difference between the two procedures is that company *administration* aims to help the company repay debts in order to escape insolvency (if possible), whereas liquidation is the process of selling all assets before dissolving the company completely._


Thank you, I think here they call it Chapter 11 or 13 Bankruptcy filing.


----------



## Aneeda72

Nope.  I feel awful from the shingles shot so watch tv, coloring, and talking on here.  My shoulder is hot to the touch and the redness covers about a 3x3 inch area with a bruise where I got the shot.  I asked Dr. Google and she says if the redness is till there after 7 days see a doctor.  Whine, whine, whine.  

I did order Christmas masks to wear


----------



## needshave

Ran a new circuit and put in another security light and a new dryer vent for the mother in law. I took the kit for the dryer vent purchased, it was so cheap, not worth the aggravation to install. Put in rigid 4” steel duct, do much better and safer.


----------



## hollydolly

Hope you feel better soon @Aneeda72 .... if it makes you feel any better at all..  both you and @Pinky ...I've done nothing today.. except cook dinner for hubs and washed up.. I promise you both.. nothing.  After yesterdays' outing ( first time I drove in weeks).. my back and shoulder blade are very painful today ..so I've been good

Watched TV.. messed around on the computer , nothing else... just rested, and I'm going to do the same tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aneeda72 said:


> Nope.  I feel awful from the shingles shot so watch tv, coloring, and talking on here.  My shoulder is hot to the touch and the redness covers about a 3x3 inch area with a bruise where I got the shot.  I asked Dr. Google and she says if the redness is till there after 7 days see a doctor.  Whine, whine, whine.
> 
> I did order Christmas masks to wear





hollydolly said:


> Hope you feel better soon @Aneeda72 .... if it makes you feel any better at all..  both you and @Pinky ...I've done nothing today.. except cook dinner for hubs and washed up.. I promise you both.. nothing.  After yesterdays' outing ( first time I drove in weeks).. my back and shoulder blade are very painful today ..so I've been good
> 
> Watched TV.. messed around on the computer , nothing else... just rested, and I'm going to do the same tomorrow.


Rest up @Aneeda72 and @hollydolly Better days ahead!


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> Rest up @Aneeda72 and @hollydolly Better days ahead!


Thanks.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Hope you feel better soon @Aneeda72 .... if it makes you feel any better at all..  both you and @Pinky ...I've done nothing today.. except cook dinner for hubs and washed up.. I promise you both.. nothing.  After yesterdays' outing ( first time I drove in weeks).. my back and shoulder blade are very painful today ..so I've been good
> 
> Watched TV.. messed around on the computer , nothing else... just rested, and I'm going to do the same tomorrow.


It does make me feel better


----------



## MickaC

My one accomplishments was sorting through pictures.......this task started last week.......didn't think it would take this long......but i've made a big dint in the process.......lots of emotion, tears and whatever.......i will keep going till the job is done.

I'm enjoying getting back to jigsaw puzzles.......spend time on them each day.

I've accomplished a lot on my new ipad Pro.........things that i have paid a technician to do in the past when i bought my devices.
Not paying anyone for that anymore.


----------



## Sunny

Not yet, but it's only 8:45 AM!


----------



## hollydolly

Well another day of doing almost nothing. Taken delivery of a parcel for my husband... and taken the Bins out to the kerb... . otherwise nothing of any note.. ( even fell asleep for 45 minutes watching  daytime TV )


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby has problems getting up & down.

The bottom end cap to our chimney  fell off.

I'm small , still limber,, ended up  in the  space where   end cap  was.
Conversation  went like this.

Is it off?
Can you put it  back on?

Reply,,, Yes, cap is off.
Ah,,  bottom of chimney appear rusted.
Fumble  fumble,, can get cap back on,,may not stay on.

I need  2  short blocks of wood 2 inches  or so thick.

Hubby  back,, hands me   2  pieces of wood.

Got any more that size?

He cuts a  couple more blocks..
I request a thin piece of wood  ,,get that.
Slide thin piece running cross ways of  the blocks.

Listen to   sounds of  chimney pipe drawing,,, ahh .
All is  working well.

Get out of the pit,,,"My job is  done  ."


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> Nope.  I feel awful from the shingles shot so watch tv, coloring, and talking on here.  My shoulder is hot to the touch and the redness covers about a 3x3 inch area with a bruise where I got the shot.  I asked Dr. Google and she says if the redness is till there after 7 days see a doctor.  Whine, whine, whine.
> 
> I did order Christmas masks to wear


That shingles shot hurt like a lot more than most of them and took several days to settle down. The redness gradually disappeared. But getting shingles is another matter and after seeing how my neighbor suffered, I am happy to have taken that shot.
Hang in there.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> That shingles shot hurt like a lot more than most of them and took several days to settle down. The redness gradually disappeared. But getting shingles is another matter and after seeing how my neighbor suffered, I am happy to have taken that shot.
> Hang in there.


Did the second one hurt less?  I get it in three months.


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> Did the second one hurt less?  I get it in three months.


It was pretty much the same. Not my idea of fun.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Well another day of doing almost nothing. Taken delivery of a parcel for my husband... and taken the Bins out to the kerb... . otherwise nothing of any note.. ( even fell asleep for 45 minutes watching  daytime TV )


Good for you!!!  Rest and then rest some more.


----------



## Pecos

Yesterday was a big day around here. My wife and I both got haircuts on the front porch from her regular hair dresser who prefers to make house calls and cut hair outside. She is very cautious and masks are required. It was a bit chilly so I put a heater on the porch and we all wore jackets.
Cleanup was easy. I fired up my leaf blower and blew all of that grey hair off into the bushes where Mother Nature will use it as fertilizer.


----------



## Irwin

I got out of bed. That seems like a big accomplishment sometimes.


----------



## fmdog44

Today it will be 72 degrees this after hitting freezing last week. This deflates your tire pressure so I checked and all four were down so I filled them all to spec and washed and waxed the truck and cleaned the interior.


----------



## Marie5656

*I did a lot of paperwork stuff. Bill paying, setting up my online account for my new electric/heat provider, etc.  I got back an approval for SNAP benefits (yay) so have to read over all that paperwork. My kitchen table still has a pile of papers on it, but I feel I did a lot*


----------



## Lee

A trip to the big city, Costco where I somehow managed to spend almost 200 bucks, then a stop on the way home at a thrift store, nothing there but I did make a donation.


----------



## Pappy

Not to much today. I did get my new hearing aids from the VA today and spent a hour or two trying to adjust them to my iPhone. I’ll have to try again tomorrow while my brain fog clears up..


----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> Not to much today. I did get my new hearing aids from the VA today and spent a hour or two trying to adjust them to my iPhone. I’ll have to try again tomorrow while my brain fog clears up..


Good luck with those new hearing aids!  I hope they work well for you.


----------



## Tish

Once again I made it through the whole day without killing anyone.


----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> Once again I made it through the whole day without killing anyone.


Good for you!  My day has just begun so I don't know if I will kill someone today or not


----------



## katlupe

Coffee, fed my bunny boy, made the bed and took a work order downstairs to the maintenance man. Now having more coffee.


----------



## Liberty

katlupe said:


> Coffee, fed my bunny boy, made the bed and took a work order downstairs to the maintenance man. Now having more coffee.


That's cool...way cool!


----------



## Ruthanne

katlupe said:


> Coffee, fed my bunny boy, made the bed and took a work order downstairs to the maintenance man. Now having more coffee.


Gotta have our coffee!  I'm having Egg Nog flavored coffee now.


----------



## debodun

Update on my car inspection. The service manager called and said they were all ready to do inspections, so I took it right in before they have another glitch. All done for another year!


----------



## Lee

Repotting my jungle of plants.....note to self, stop feeding them so much


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> Did the second one hurt less? I get it in three months.


Mine ached for a week the first time, barely anything the second.  Friends who both had bad reactions were minimal the second time too.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I drove over to my daughters' place..10 miles... to drop off an extension lead she wanted to borrow , and pick up half a furniture delivery she'd ordered on behalf of both of us to save 2 delivery charges.

Dogs were so excited  because they just love to see me, and they want to go out and play.. but the ground and grass  was wet and muddy so they couldn't...  poor furkids , no playing outside until it dries up a bit

DD loaded the furniture into my car and when I got home, I pulled it out...wow, it was very heavy, I hadn't realised.. either my DD is very strong, or I've lost upper body  strength ...

On the way home I stopped off at the garden centre.. bought yet another new face mask  some slippers for hubs to put in his Christmas stocking.. and a big chocolate fudge cake from the farm shop attached to the garden centre


----------



## hollydolly

Oh I fogot to say, my husband  got £100 gift reward from a client...and he  gave it to me, how about that... cool huh ?


----------



## Don M.

We've got a couple of beautiful days....temps in the 60's.  So, today, I got my log splitter out, and chopped up a big pile of deadwood I cut down a couple of months ago...probably got nearly 3 cords out of that pile.  Now, I should have enough for the outdoor wood furnace to last most of the Winter....and save a bunch on the electric bill.  Now, I'm pooped....a few minutes on the computer, then a good shower, and I'll probably fall asleep on the recliner after Supper.


----------



## Ruthanne

Don M. said:


> We've got a couple of beautiful days....temps in the 60's.  So, today, I got my log splitter out, and chopped up a big pile of deadwood I cut down a couple of months ago...probable got nearly 3 cords out of that pile.  Now, I should have enough for the outdoor wood furnace to last most of the Winter....and save a bunch on the electric bill.  Now, I'm pooped....a few minutes on the computer, then a good shower, and I'll probably fall asleep on the recliner after Supper.


Wow, chopping wood!  Seems like real good exercise..that might make me sleepy, too.


----------



## Chet

I cleaned the 3 inches of snow from the driveway with the snow thrower, then fed the birds in back, but they were not coming around like they usually do in the evening to feed and then roost. The snow must have changed their routine.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Cut down a tree and trimmed some bushes...


----------



## Sliverfox

Gee, we didn't get any snow  where I live in PA. 
Baked hubby a peach pie  for his 79th birthday.


----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> Good for you!  My day has just begun so I don't know if I will kill someone today or not


Here's hoping all goes well.


----------



## Pinky

We were not successful finding an artificial Xmas tree for daughter. The one she liked was $249.00 without tax. It wasn't even a big tree. As we suggested, she is borrowing our small tree this year. Perhaps the tree she likes will go on sale after Xmas. We shall see!


----------



## Aneeda72

Balanced my checkbook, shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Autumn

I found a business that offers same day service and got a man in to clean out my dryer vent...the good news is that now my house won't burn down from an excess of tightly packed lint...the other news is that it's 21' from the dryer to the outdoor vent, so it cost me close to $250.  All in all though, it was worth it.

Other than that I paid bills, ordered an umbrella stand from Amazon (to hold my canes) and wrapped my wall AC unit against the drafts...so yes, a relatively productive day for me...


----------



## Lara

not much....just BOUGHT A BEACH HOUSE today. I've been looking for years. House is a total gut job but the Ocean View, Sunrises, Sunsets, Bright Stars at night (no light pollution), Location, and a good sized Lot are what dreams are made of! Plus my Son-in-Law owns a contracting business. So game-on! I'm so excited! But my guess is it's probably going to be 5 months before I can move in.


----------



## Jim W.

Got the yard mowed.

Yes, in Florida one occasionally still needs to mow the lawn in December.  

I'm hoping it's the last time until next late spring/early summer.


----------



## needshave

It was in the 50's today, So I worked outside all day, continuing to work on the wrought iron fence. I cut 3" square steel tubing for the fence posts, dug the holes and mixed over 600 pounds of concrete. I now have all the posts set, and tomorrow I will be back in the carriage house welding the  steel panels to finish the fence. I have about 75' feet of fence to go yet. The wrought iron fence just looks right on this 1850 Gothic Revival, I will be happy to finish it.


----------



## Repondering

I volunteered at the hospital again and listened to 4 patients tell me what was on their minds.
There's meant to be some snow tonight so I stocked up on groceries.
I also forwarded some engine parts to the son of a dear, dear friend who lives in California.  He's enhancing a car in a manner that his state's air quality laws disapprove of, so he ordered some parts to be delivered to me.......so I delivered them to him and CA's govt. & Co. is none the wiser.  Cost me $54.55.  
I hired 2 guys to cut down a huge ash tree last week.  They removed it but left a few trunk sections for me and yesterday I chain sawed them into manageable size pieces for the hydraulic splitter.  Cos we're getting snow tomorrow, I covered them with a tarp this afternoon.
That's about it.


----------



## RiverM55

Just got home from work. Fixin to get me some vittles.


----------



## Ruthanne

I got some things accomplished today; took the dog out, took a bath, ate 3 meals, rearranged my furniture so that the couch and chair are much closer to the heat vents.  This apt. heating duct system was not thought out very well as all the vents are in the center of the apt. which makes it very cold around the outer walls.  This is the first year I have thought of moving the furniture very close to the vents--maybe my feet won't get as cold when I sit on the couch now.  I hope at least.  It gets mighty cold come Jan., and Feb.  I also made enough space to run the space heater by the outer wall to combat all the cold that seeps in.


----------



## RiverM55

Sounds like ya need an electric blanket lady.


----------



## Ruthanne

RiverM55 said:


> Sounds like ya need an electric blanket lady.


I do have an electric feet warmer--tried it out the other day and it's not bad.  But you have to stay put once you put your feet in that sleeve and I get up and walk around a lot.


----------



## RiverM55

Well get yerself some slippers sweetheart. No sense in ya freezin.


----------



## katlupe

Ruthanne said:


> Gotta have our coffee!  I'm having Egg Nog flavored coffee now.


Eggnog flavored coffee??? Never heard of that before. I was experimenting with adding some cocoa powder to the ground coffee beans to see how that would turn out.


----------



## Ruthanne

RiverM55 said:


> Well get yerself some slippers sweetheart. No sense in ya freezin.


I have slippers but the floor is cement right under the carpet and it gets so cold that even with heavy slippers the cold comes through some.  I'll be okay.  I think this rearranging the furniture and my foot warmer will help this winter.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I have slippers but the floor is cement right under the carpet and it gets so cold that even with heavy slippers the cold comes through some.  I'll be okay.  I think this rearranging the furniture and my foot warmer will help this winter.


we have a cement floor in the downstairs.. and we had to have very thick underlay, and thick carpeting  before you couldn't feel the cold seeping up


----------



## Ruthanne

katlupe said:


> Eggnog flavored coffee??? Never heard of that before. I was experimenting with adding some cocoa powder to the ground coffee beans to see how that would turn out.


Yes it's Berardi's special coffee blend this time of year or season.  It's pretty good.  I also got some Snickerdoodle flavored.


----------



## hollydolly

Today, I've done nothing but a little cooking and a little washing up. Zilch, Nada, nothing, .. only sat on my Bee Hind ...and even fell asleep sitting on the sofa mid-day.. . I switched all my phones, off, and guess what someone rang the landline.. the one phone rarely anyone rings


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> we have a cement floor in the downstairs.. and we had to have very thick underlay, and thick carpeting  before you couldn't feel the cold seeping up


So it's less cold now?  I just have a thinner carpeting.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> So it's less cold now?  I just have a thinner carpeting.


Oh yes , but we've been in this house decades, so  we have a good heating system, and expensive quality carpet.. but it's important if you can't afford a  thick carpet, to at least get the very best quality underlay that you can, that will help a lot.. ( it's something I had to do many years ago when I was raising my DD alone, and money was short and we could only afford a felt back carpet)


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Today, I've done nothing but a little cooking and a little washing up. Zilch, Nada, nothing, .. only sat on my Bee Hind ...and even fell asleep sitting on the sofa mid-day.. . I switched all my phones, off, and guess what someone rang the landline.. the one phone rarely anyone rings


I took a nap this afternoon, too, felt better after that.  Why do they always call when we are busy napping?


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes , but we've been in this house decades, so  we have a good heating system, and excpensive quality carpet.. but it's important if you can't afford a  thick carpet, to at least get the very best quality underlay that you can, that will help a lot..


I bet the underlay here is as thin as paper.  I have even put a folded blanket down and on top of that a somewhat thick rug where I put my feet and it still gets so very cold.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I bet the underlay here is as thin as paper.  I have even put a folded blanket down and on top of that a somewhat thick rug where I put my feet and it still gets so very cold.


Very often Landlords will just put a paper Underlay down, ... no use at all for keeping heat in....


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Very often Landlords will just put a paper Underlay down, ... no use at all for keeping heat in....


They just don't care it seems.  I am on the first floor and the lobby is below and it has a heater but the landlord doesn't even run it...


----------



## hollydolly

I hate rogue landlords...


----------



## Sassycakes

*Does dropping your house phone on the floor and not being able to find it count as accomplishing something. I heard it hit the floor and searched for an hour and haven't been able to find it. My Husband tried calling me from his cell phone and nothing rang. I can't imagine why I can't find it. I was sitting on my chair when I dropped it. I think it's time to have me committed to the Nut-house.*


----------



## hollydolly

It's bound to be somewhere Sassy... you'll find it in the end... perhaps it's swiched off which is why it didn't ring


----------



## Aneeda72

On my way to my heart doc I got a call from another doc to go get my annual thyroid ultrasound , so I made that appointment for this evening at 5:45 to get it over with.  Heart doc PA and I discussed the issues, at first he want me to have a small surgery called watchman.  Then he changed his mind after I said I’d add it to my list .

Got gift cards at Lowe’s for everyone for Christmas. After saving for over 6 months, I can finally pay my daughter back the surprise 500 dollars she left for me when she visited.  Very happy about that.  Then went to Costco and bought what we needed and a few things we wanted .

Then went to the best Jewish sandwich place, maybe the only one in town, and got a pastrami sandwich to share.  The pastrami is the best I’ve ever eaten.  The sandwich is 15 dollars so we get one and share.  Comes with a ton of French fries which he eats.

Now we are home, he is bringing in groceries and I have assumed my supervision position.


----------



## hollydolly

Yikes, you've missed your appointment... it's already 9.30pm.... 

..and why do you need to pay back a gift ?...won't your daughter feel insulted ?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> It's bound to be somewhere Sassy... you'll find it in the end... perhaps it's swiched off which is why it didn't ring


Between the seat cushions, maybe?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Yikes, you've missed your appointment... it's already 9.30pm....
> 
> ..and why do you need to pay back a gift ?...won't your daughter feel insulted ?


No.  She knows I want her to have it back and she keeps saying don’t send it back, but she can use the money for the baby and I will notate that on the check so she won’t feel bad.  Kinda of a regift situation.   which happens all the time.

My mother sends me 20 dollars for my birthday, then I send her 40 dollars for hers.


----------



## RiverM55

Ruthanne said:


> I have slippers but the floor is cement right under the carpet and it gets so cold that even with heavy slippers the cold comes through some.  I'll be okay.  I think this rearranging the furniture and my foot warmer will help this winter.


Maybe a throw rug would help.


----------



## Tish

Finished my first cup of coffee, working on the second one.


----------



## hollydolly

Well today not a great deal done.. it's been raining all day so stayed home. We got all the Christmas waterfall lights up on the windows.. and later in the afternoon we go a new set of shelves/cupboards installed in the downstairs hallway , larger than the drawers which were there already of which we kept all the outdoor stuff like gloves & Hats,  keys , Umbrellas etc.. now there's more space for them, and it all looks nice and fresh and bright..


Tomorrow morning we'll go to the recycle centre.. before we pick up DD, and our friends and  go for lunch.  Everyone wants to see DD's new Hyundai RV4 ...she has heated windscreen wipers...


----------



## Marie5656

*Did two loads of laundry. A major accomplishment for me today.  Now have to get the motivation to fold them and put them all away,*


----------



## Ladybj

Yes. I started reading a book that a friend of mine purchased for me.  So far the book is GOOD.  It's about a lady that befriends a Homeless man.  They form a special bond.  She was broken, he was homeless...they both needed each other in a special way.  I just started the book but I can tell it will touch my heart (actually it already has).   I can see why my friend wanted me to read it.


----------



## dobielvr

Yes, more that I had planned...took a friend to Walgreen's to get some first aid stuff, handyman came and fixed a couple of things, and then I went to the grocery store.

All i had planned to do was write out Christmas cards..


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Well today not a great deal done.. it's been raining all day so stayed home. We got all the Christmas waterfall lights up on the windows.. and later in the afternoon we go a new set of shelves/cupboards installed in the downstairs hallway , larger than the drawers which were there already of which we kept all the outdoor stuff like gloves & Hats,  keys , Umbrellas etc.. now there's more space for them, and it all looks nice and fresh and bright..
> 
> 
> Tomorrow morning we'll go to the recycle centre.. before we pick up DD, and our friends and  go for lunch.  Everyone wants to see DD's new Hyundai RV4 ...she has heated windscreen wipers...


Holly.......it sounds like you're all free as birds in your part of the world..........
Are vaccines available now.
Are lockdowns done with...........


----------



## MickaC

Bananas were ready to make muffins, so i that.
Sorted out the last of the pictures.......now filling the albums with pictures to go to the appropriate persons.
Did a jigsaw puzzle.......the new site i found the other day has beautiful pictures.
Didn't grocery shop today.......had enough milk till Monday......will shop on Monday.


----------



## Repondering

We had about 8 inches of snow yesterday and last night.....although only 1 - 3 inches were forecast.  I pushed it off my deck and cleared the driveway with the self propelled, walk behind snow blower.  I kept a fire going in the wood stove and read a science fiction novel......a genre I've regained an interest in since the COVID induced solitude has inspired a desire for escapism.......
Our public library is closed so I've been buying print books from Amazon.
I think I'm keeping myself reasonably mentally sane.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, I accomplished washing the kitchen floor, vacuuming the kitchen rug and all the carpeting here, trimmed my plant, watered some plants, relaxed to music and that was yesterday.  Today I did very little but listen to some good music.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Holly.......it sounds like you're all free as birds in your part of the world..........
> Are vaccines available now.
> Are lockdowns done with...........


yes vaccines are available now. The first vaccines were given last week,  England were the first in the world ... and they  continue now to be given to the over 80's and front line Care-workers..  and medical staff...

However we're far from being 'free as a bird''... we've only just come out of a second lockdown last week.. and we're being threatened with a lockdown for the whole of January.. , but I get your point, we can pretty much go most places  including restaurants and bars now, although we must abide by covid rules.. PPE to be worn indoors at all time unless eating or drinking.. and 2 metre spaces to be observed, family bubbles of less than 6 etc.. .. those that don't follow those rules are the reasons we keep getting closed down


----------



## Aneeda72

i have started walking again, inside, as it is too cold outside down to 17 degrees at times but little snow yet, just cold.  I need to make my 10,000 steps a day or I will gain weight despite having difficult with digestion.  I have lost 20 pounds since March due to stomach issues and have no desire to regain it.

Walking inside 10 to 15 minutes every hour makes my steps


----------



## hollydolly

Wow @Aneeda 20 pounds is a lot in 9 months without trying... you may have needed to lose it but that's not the point tho is it ?.. what's being done about it.. anything ?


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday ( Sunday)... we went shopping in the morning, and then out to late lunch at the pub  with DD, and some friends..  we had to sit at separate tables because we're only allowed to sit at a table with people from our own family households or bubbles... and  there was an empty table between each set of diners...

We left our friends at the pub just as it was getting dark because we had to return to DD's house for hubs to sort out a few repairs for her before we headed home..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Wow @Aneeda 20 pounds is a lot in 9 months without trying... you may have needed to lose it but thta's not the point tho is it ?.. what's being done about it.. anything ?


That’s what my doctor says, she is glad I am losing weight but not happy with the intentioned method.  I had the barium X-rays to look at my stomach, and the endoscopy is scheduled for the 22nd of this month on my stomach and small bowel.  My gastroparesis has gotten much worst over time and prevents me from eating much.

I am always very hungry.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> yes vaccines are available now. The first vaccines were given last week,  England were the first in the world ... and they  continue now to be given to the over 80's and front line Care-workers..  and medical staff...
> 
> However we're far from being 'free as a bird''... we've only just come out of a second lockdown last week.. and we're being threatened with a lockdown for the whole of January.. , but I get your point, we can pretty much go most places  including restaurants and bars now, although we must abide by covid rules.. PPE to be worn indoors at all time unless eating or drinking.. and 2 metre spaces to be observed, family bubbles of less than 6 etc.. .. those that don't follow those rules are the reasons we keep getting closed down


Thanks Holly.


----------



## Liberty

Went to grocery store early this morning...only had 3 things on my list.  Got $135 bucks worth and forgot one of the 3  things on the list.  Go figure.  Sigh.


----------



## hollydolly

Just been announced London and some of the home counties surrounding London including parts of ours are going back into Lockdown as from Midnight tomorrow night.... there's going to be chaos.

As of yet our part of the county has not been announced as the area being shut down but they could change their minds by tomorrow and just put the whole county into lockdown.


----------



## Ruthanne

Liberty said:


> Went to grocery store early this morning...only had 3 things on my list.  Got $135 bucks worth and forgot one of the 3  things on the list.  Go figure.  Sigh.


I am known to do the same thing when I go shopping.


----------



## Lee

So far this morning I have drank 2 cups of coffee and fed the cat. Plans are to finish decorating for Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly

Well  one cup of tea and half slice of toast and marmalade.. .. took the trash out... the sun is coming out now, and hopefully will dry up the rain from during the night.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Yesterday ( Sunday)... we went shopping in the morning, and then out to late lunch at the pub  with DD, and some friends..  we had to sit at separate tables because we're only allowed to sit at a table with people from our own family households or bubbles... and  there was an empty table between each set of diners...
> 
> We left our friends at the pub just as it was getting dark because we had to return to DD's house for hubs to sort out a few repairs for her before we headed home..


Your pub looks so inviting, Holly.  No wonder you've been down in the dumps when it's had Covid closures or severe restrictions.


----------



## StarSong

I'm up in the middle of the night.  Again.  Insomnia is the pits.  

Been busy baking and will start some more after catching up on what SF friends have been up to.  
I need to start mailing cookie packages out today or tomorrow. Priority mail delivers them in 2-3 days, so they'll arrive in time for Christmas if I get them all out by Friday.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> I'm up in the middle of the night.  Again.  Insomnia is the pits.
> 
> Been busy baking and will start some more after catching up on what SF friends have been up to.
> I need to start mailing cookie packages out today or tomorrow. Priority mail delivers them in 2-3 days, so they'll arrive in time for Christmas if I get them all out by Friday.


When am I getting mine?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Your pub looks so inviting, Holly.  No wonder you've been down in the dumps when it's had Covid closures or severe restrictions.


ooh yes but that's not even our favourite pub either, so you can imagine how we feel when everything is closed... tonight half the county is being closed again, all the pubs and restaurants.. can you believe it, we were closed all  summer, then all of November, then the pubs (those who managed to survive) have only been open 2 weeks, and everything is being shut down again at midnight tonight.. (not supermarkets).. fortunately for us it's not this side of the county... so our pubs are still open, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if they close the rest of the county  by the end of the week


----------



## katlupe

I managed to get to the dumpster today and did not fall on the ice. I guess they did not start the clean up till all of us had made trips outside. Did laundry and am putting sheets and towels away, the other stuff hangs in the shower. Had breakfast. Now going to relax a bit coloring in a new book I got.


----------



## Ruthanne

StarSong said:


> I'm up in the middle of the night.  Again.  Insomnia is the pits.
> 
> Been busy baking and will start some more after catching up on what SF friends have been up to.
> I need to start mailing cookie packages out today or tomorrow. Priority mail delivers them in 2-3 days, so they'll arrive in time for Christmas if I get them all out by Friday.


Making cookies sounds like fun and something I'd like to do and maybe I will.


----------



## Ruthanne

katlupe said:


> I managed to get to the dumpster today and did not fall on the ice. I guess they did not start the clean up till all of us had made trips outside. Did laundry and am putting sheets and towels away, the other stuff hangs in the shower. Had breakfast. Now going to relax a bit coloring in a new book I got.


I hope you continue to stay safe from falling.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> ooh yes but that's not even our favourite pub either, so you can imagine how we feel when everything is closed... tonight half the county is being closed again, all the pubs and restaurants.. can you believe it, we were closed all  summer, then all of November, then the pubs (those who managed to survive) have only been open 2 weeks, and everything is being shut down again at midnight tonight.. (not supermarkets).. fortunately for us it's not this side of the county... so our pubs are still open, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if they close the rest of the county by the end of the week


Wow it must be bad there for things to be shut down.  With the virus surging so bad here in Ohio I don't understand why we have not been shut down.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Wow it must be bad there for things to be shut down.  With the virus surging so bad here in Ohio I don't understand why we have not been shut down.


yes not our part, but the west of our county, , also  the bordering county next door  further south ,  and of course London...  Not surprised at all after those photos I posted the other day of all the shoppers in London not following distancing rules.. I saw this lockdown coming a mile off. This is the _3rd_ lockdown since March ..these people are going to be sorry they didn't pay attention to the rules , when they have no stores left because many of them have already closed and not survived the 3 month lockdown in the summer.. and as for the little independent stores they've almost disappeared... then there's the literal thousands of pubs and restaurants which have closed, never to re-open.. .. and many small manufacturing companies.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> yes not our part, but the west of our county, , also  the bordering county next door  further south ,  and of course London...  Not surprised at all after those photos I posted the other day of all the shoppers in London not following distancing rules.. I saw this lockdown coming a mile off. This is the _3rd_ lockdown since March ..these people are going to be sorry they didn't pay attention to the rules , when they have no stores left because many of them have already closed and not survived the 3 month lockdown in the summer.. and as for the little independent stores they've almost disappeared... then there's the literal thousands of pubs and restaurants which have closed, never to re-open.. .. and many small manufacturing companies.


Yes, that's really unfortunate what is happening to so many businesses.  I don't know what they are going to do to make money.  Here, many have closed too.  

We have the same problem with people not abiding by the common sense of distancing, masks and very small gatherings.  Personally, I rarely go anywhere but try to do a little bit of shopping when stores aren't busy.  I wear a mask, keep my distance, and get out of the store as quickly as I can.  I do most of my grocery shopping online.


----------



## Ruthanne

Today I accomplished a bit of organizing in the living room.  I'm still trying to get the heat to circulate better by moving things and organizing things.  Did my online grocery shopping after 2 weeks.  I've decided to just order more every 2 weeks.  I tend to spend more when I do it every week so I changed that now.  

I put one of my space heaters by the big front window and ran it last night when it got very cold in the 20s F.  It worked well and heated the space by and around the window and the heat spread into the room.  Then the furnace will heat the other areas.  In the winter it is often very cold by the window so the heater helps well.

I washed the fruit and veggies I got today and cut the veggies up and put them in plastic bags in the fridge.  Moved a big plant after trimming it.  It will be better off in the bedroom where I open the blinds during the day.  When it's very cold I don't open the living room blinds so that's why I needed to move the big plant today and some other ones yesterday.

I think we will survive this winter!


----------



## hollydolly

After having my Hair appointment cancelled literally at the 11th hour due to covid-19 infecting almost all the stylists.. as I was already prepped to go out anyway, I drove to North London to pick up some Christmas food from M&S..(Marks & Spencer).. my daughter wanted me to find some Crumpets with Marmite and cheese, which are a new thing in M&S this year, but she was shocked when I told her that they were very small, and a pack of 10 would cost £7... an average pack of large crumpets sans cheese and marmite.. costs around £1... , they're not something_ I _would eat, but as it's Christmas I got them this once for her anyway







I also got a few favourite  Christmas style foods for our fridge for Christmas too..

Wasn't out long...drove back in the torrential rain, and felt super tired by the time I got back.... so I fell asleep for an hour watching tv on the sofa..now I'll be awake half the night


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> After having my Hair appointment cancelled literally at the 11th hour due to covid-19 infecting almost all the stylists.. as I was already prepped to go out anyway, I drove to North London to pick up some Christmas food from M&S..(Marks & Spencer).. my daughter wanted me to find some Crumpets with Marmite and cheese, which are a new thing in M&S this year, but she was shocked when I told her that they were very small, and a pack of 10 would cost £7... an average pack of large crumpets sans cheese and marmite.. costs around £1... , they're not something_ I _would eat, but as it's Christmas I got them this once for her anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few favourite  Christmas style foods for our fridge for Christmas too..
> 
> Wasn't out long...drove back in the torrential rain, and felt super tired by the time I got back.... so I fell asleep for an hour watching tv on the sofa..now I'll be awake half the night


Nice of you to get them!  Glad you made it back despite the torrential rain!


----------



## Chet

I cleaned up the 12 inches of snow off the driveway and sidewalk that we got overnight. My snow thrower can handle up to 6 inches but beyond it's a chore. Places north of here got 30+ inches.


----------



## Ruthanne

Chet said:


> I cleaned up the 12 inches of snow off the driveway and sidewalk that we got overnight. My snow thrower can handle up to 6 inches but beyond it's a chore. Places north of here got 30+ inches.


I bet that was a huge job!  Congrats!


----------



## Murrmurr

I procrastinated really very hard until 3pm today, then I thought I'd clean my closet. Then I thought "nah" and took a nap instead.


----------



## Irwin

I returned a pair of slippers to Amazon that were coming apart at the heal seam after only a few weeks. Actually, I mailed them back to Amazon. Took them to the UPS store in a plastic bag along with the return barcode on my phone, and the UPS people did the rest! Piece of cake!


----------



## debodun

Went to the post office to mail out a bill payment and a sympathy card to my cousin's wife who lost her mother this week. Picked up a prescription and went to the laundromat. I thought I could walk from the laundromat to the pharmacy, about 0.2 mile (0.3 km). I did but it was tough going. Not many had cleared snow from the sidewalks forcing me into the street. Then I had to mince my way back to the laundromat - my hip was hurting by the time I got back.


----------



## Ruthanne

Changed the bed sheets, cleaned the tub, took a bath, went to the store, put some air in a leaking tire on the car, ate.


----------



## Ruthanne

I did a load of laundry, ordered chicken wings and am eating them little by little, sent greeting via email to all my siblings and all but one answered, took doggie out, cleaned up the kitchen.


----------



## StarSong

Very busy few days.   Finished baking cookies and made 20 more pizzas yesterday.    

Between yesterday & today I cleaned the house even though only our daughter and her family are coming here tomorrow.  I've been lax about housework lately so I took full advantage of the burst of energy that overtook me!  

Hubby & I wrapped and sorted gifts for tomorrow's exchange.  Now I'm ready for a relaxing evening before tomorrow's relatively constrained celebrations.


----------



## Ruthanne

StarSong said:


> Very busy few days.   Finished baking cookies and made 20 more pizzas yesterday.
> 
> Between yesterday & today I cleaned the house even though only our daughter and her family are coming here tomorrow.  I've been lax about housework lately so I took full advantage of the burst of energy that overtook me!
> 
> Hubby & I wrapped and sorted gifts for tomorrow's exchange.  Now I'm ready for a relaxing evening before tomorrow's relatively constrained celebrations.


Can I borrow some of that energy?


----------



## Autumn

I certainly did!  I ate a bowl of soup that my neighbor made from scratch and a home-baked roll she served with it and I kept a pleasant expression on my face the whole time and told her they were both delicious.  I didn't yuck, barf or exhibit any other offensive behavior.  As a result, I believe that I'm one step closer to sainthood...


----------



## Pecos

It was too wet to walk, but I did my normal Thursday chores and received my Turbo Tax software from Amazon. The installation went off without a hitch and after many updates I am now ready to do my taxes. 

So far I only have one 1099, but it is a start.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> It was too wet to walk, but I did my normal Thursday chores and received my Turbo Tax software from Amazon. The installation went off without a hitch and after many updates I am now ready to do my taxes.
> 
> So far I only have one 1099, but it is a start.


Good for you!


----------



## Ruthanne

I just accomplished sweeping 5 in of snow off my car and the snow is still coming down real good.


----------



## debodun

Finished up most of the Christmas dinner leftovers. Only some squash and stuffing left now.


----------



## Ruthanne

debodun said:


> Finished up most of the Christmas dinner leftovers. Only some squash and stuffing left now.


I finished mine, too, the keilbasa with veggies.


----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished getting my car out of the parking space it was in.  After I cleared 5 more inches of snow off of it I was a bit scared to try to move it because there was a lot of snow up the sides of it.  I moved some of the snow away from the sides of it and then got the car warmed up and attempted to move it a few inches back and forth.  It seemed to move okay so then I backed it out of that spot and into one that had much less snow in it.  I'm so glad I got that done!

I also had a big salad.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Yes, my son took me to Harmons (aka Face Values) where I was able to pick up some products recommended by my podiatrist. Then it was on to Costco. I only got a couple of items because I'm waiting for the New Year when one of my cards will be earning 5% cash back instead of the 1.5% the other card we usually use earns. But I did a walk through to see what I can add to my list for when my son goes for me in a couple of weeks. Since walking through Costco is exercise...I can say I got some exercise in today.


----------



## Ruthanne

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yes, my son took me to Harmons (aka Face Values) where I was able to pick up some products recommended by my podiatrist. Then it was on to Costco. I only got a couple of items because I'm waiting for the New Year when one of my cards will be earning 5% cash back instead of the 1.5% the other card we usually use earns. But I did a walk through to see what I can add to my list for when my son goes for me in a couple of weeks. Since walking through Costco is exercise...I can say I got some exercise in today.


Exercise is so important.  I need to get some too.


----------



## Pecos

I did my regular chores, washed sheets, made the bed, and took a long walk.


----------



## Aunt Marg

StarSong said:


> Very busy few days.   Finished baking cookies and made 20 more pizzas yesterday.
> 
> Between yesterday & today I cleaned the house even though only our daughter and her family are coming here tomorrow.  I've been lax about housework lately so I took full advantage of the burst of energy that overtook me!
> 
> Hubby & I wrapped and sorted gifts for tomorrow's exchange.  Now I'm ready for a relaxing evening before tomorrow's relatively constrained celebrations.


Star, do you make your pizza crusts from scratch?


----------



## Aneeda72

I walked, vacuumed, had a long non productive conversation with my husband .  He is up to 355 pounds that he will admit to.  I think he’s 360.  I said he does nothing but eat.  He said he hardly eats anything.  Yup, that conversation went no where fast.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Marg said:


> Star, do you make your pizza crusts from scratch?


I do.  Typically 16-24 at a time.  Then they go into a garage refrigerator for a 48 hour cool rise, then they come out for 2-3 hours to come to room temperature before being made up into pizzas and baked..


----------



## Lee

I finally watered my plants, some thought they were in the desert.


----------



## StarSong

Lee said:


> I finally watered my plants, some thought they were in the desert.


Your timing is perfect, Lee.  After long last, it's raining in the So Cal desert today!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I spent a couple of hours going through the hundreds of photos I have because I was looking for one particular picture a cousin wants me to send her. Couldn't find the photo but wound up further organizing what I went through. I walked over to the post office to pick up my medications and eye drops. Also spent a little time updating my budget and doing a couple of chores.


----------



## Aneeda72

My walk, folding laundry, picked out a puppy to buy, and seeing it tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

Did pretty much nothing today of any note... can't go out, nothing is open except grocery stores.. the weather isn't good enough to go and take winter photos... the pubs and restaurants are closed until goodness knows when.., and so there's nothing much to do .
 Put the world to rights politically with o/h,... ... but other than that the day just went by nice and quietly, I like that....


----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished or I should say accomplished not getting enough sleep.  I've cut down on my sleep med. and so it's taking me forever to fall asleep and then when I do it's only for 30 minutes to an hour.  It will catch up with me, I know.  I'll get a good nights sleep--just don't know when.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Did pretty much nothing today of any note... can't go out, nothing is open except grocery stores.. the weather isn't good enough to go and take winter photos... the pubs and restaurants are closed until goodness knows when.., and so there's nothing much to do .
> Put the world to rights politically with o/h,... ... but other than that the day just went by nice and quietly, I like that....


It's not a whole lot different here.  That's why I started the Dancefest thread--to try to entertain some and have a bit of fun.  It's pretty cold here, too.  I wanted to go for a drive but after getting a delivery it's too late--if I go anywhere there will be no spaces left in the parking lot and no spaces to park on the street.  What a PITA this parking here is.  I'm still waiting to get a garage space.  Who knows when that will happen.


----------



## Pecos

I vacuumed the lower floor, scrubbed the toilets, and went out for fast food. More or less in that order.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Did pretty much nothing today of any note... can't go out, nothing is open except grocery stores.. the weather isn't good enough to go and take winter photos... the pubs and restaurants are closed until goodness knows when.., and so there's nothing much to do .
> Put the world to rights politically with o/h,... ... but other than that the day just went by nice and quietly, I like that....


Well, just my opinion, but I think everything went to lock down so a certain person could get some needed rest.  How is the healing going?  Still in a lot of pain?


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> It's not a whole lot different here.  That's why I started the Dancefest thread--to try to entertain some and have a bit of fun.  It's pretty cold here, too.  I wanted to go for a drive but after getting a delivery it's too late--if I go anywhere there will be no spaces left in the parking lot and no spaces to park on the street.  What a PITA this parking here is.  I'm still waiting to get a garage space.  Who knows when that will happen.


yes same here... there's nothing open at all where people would normally be visiting. Theatres, Art galleries, ice rinks, gyms,  pubs, restaurants,  no-one can be away on holiday... etc....  and thousands of people either laid off from their jobs or on furlough   and so everyone is home basically, and so are their vehicles, some houses have up to 5 cars, and are parked on the road, and it's a particular problem where my daughter is renting at the moment, because she finds , as you do..if she goes out, there's no space for her to park when she returns..


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, just my opinion, but I think everything went to lock down so a certain person could get some needed rest.  How is the healing going?  Still in a lot of pain?


bless you.. not too bad currently, certainly less than it was previously . I have my CT scan due  next Monday....


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> bless you.. not too bad currently, certainly less than it was previosuly . I have my CT scan due  next Monday....


Let us know what it says.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Let us know what it says.


I will...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> yes same here... there's nothing open at all where people would normally be visiting. Theatres, Art galleries, ice rinks, gyms,  pubs, restaurants,  no-one can be away on holiday... etc....  and thousands of people either laid off from their jobs or on furlough   and so everyone is home basically, and so are their vehicles, some houses have up to 5 cars, and are parked on the road, and it's a particular problem where my daughter is renting at the moment, because she finds , as you do..if she goes out, there's no space for her to park when she returns..


I fear if I go out and can't find a parking space I'd have to park a mile away on a residential street.  Too cold to walk back home.  Oh well, I may go to the store earlier tomorrow when it's 45 F.  Some people here still have jobs outside the home and go to work and a few spaces open up..but you have to be quick and get to the store fast and get back fast before someone grabs a spot.  

Things have got to get better for all countries!  I hope that happens in 2021.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I fear if I go out and can't find a parking space I'd have to park a mile away on a residential street.  Too cold to walk back home.  Oh well, I may go to the store earlier tomorrow when it's 45 F.  Some people here still have jobs outside the home and go to work and a few spaces open up..but you have to be quick and get to the store fast and get back fast before someone grabs a spot.
> 
> Things have got to get better for all countries!  I hope that happens in 2021.


My daughter has just bought a brand new car .. this years Toyota Rav4 Hybrid, and because everyone jams up the side of her and behind her trying to get a parking space she's terrified it's going to get scratched, she's only had it 2 weeks and it cost ££££'s... . She's only been back in the uk and in that rental property for 3 weeks, and she was thinking of staying long enough there  until she finds her ideal home to buy, which could take anything up to a year in this current covid climate  but this parking situation is getting on her nerves, so she's looking for somewhere else with it's own private parking.

 Difficulty is, that it's really hard to find a landlord with a decent property who is willing to rent out to someone with 3 dogs, so she's caught between a rock and the proverbial hard place...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> My daughter has just bought a brand new car .. this years Toyota Rav4 Hybrid, and because everyone jams up the side of her and behind her trying to get a parking space she's terrified it's going to get scratched, she's only had it 2 weeks and it cost ££££'s... . She's only been back in the uk and in that rental property for 3 weeks, and she was thinking of staying long enough there  until she finds her ideal home to buy, which could take anything up to a year in this current covid climate  but this parking situation is getting on her nerves, so she's looking for somewhere else with it's own private parking.
> 
> Difficulty is, that it's really hard to find a landlord with a decent property who is willing to rent out to someone with 3 dogs, so she's caught between a rock and the proverbial hard place...


Yeah, that's hard when you have pets and rent.  I guess it must be like here-many landlords will not allow pets.  I can thoroughly understand covid and all getting on her nerves...it does that to me, too.  I had to find a way to relax I was getting so anxious with the news broadcasts being so anxiety provoking, too.  I meditated yesterday and got the heating pad out and put it on my back which was so tense from all the stress of the covid problem.  It helped some.  

If I had a nice car like that I know I'd be worried about it.  Mine's a beater and I worry even about that.  With people being careless towards others' cars it makes it worrisome.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh  the pandemic isn't getting on her nerves. It was much worse in Spain, very stressful, people aren't allowed to leave their own street without a valid reason and permission from the police etc.. and then only then can they go to the doctor, or the nearest grocery store, even if that's only a shop selling milk and bread, in Spain you can't go to a large supermarket if it's further than the end of your road.....  The police stop everyone and hand out big fines...so here even tho' everything is closed there's no police stopping people, no permissions needed to go anywhere,  and so she';s not stressed about that..it's just the fact that she's having difficulty parking anywhere near the house she's rented. It has no drive so she has to park in an allocated parking space on the road  ,  but no-one takes any notice, and they park anywhere..


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Oh  the pandemic isn't getting on her nerves. It was much worse in Spain, very stressful, people aren't allowed to leave their own street without a valid reason and permission from the police etc.. and then only then can they go to the doctor, or the nearest grocery store, even if that's only a shop selling milk and bread, in Spain you can't go to a large supermarket if it's further than the end of your road.....  The police stop everyone and hand out big fines...so here even tho' everything is closed there's no police stopping people, no permissions needed to go anywhere,  and so she';s not stressed about that..it's just the fact that she's having difficulty parking anywhere near the house she's rented. It has no drive so she has to park in an allocated parking space on the road  ,  but no-one takes any notice, and they park anywhere..


I see.  That's not good.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> bless you.. not too bad currently, certainly less than it was previously . I have my CT scan due  next Monday....


HD...what did I miss?!


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> HD...what did I miss?!


I had a fall OED...at the beginning of November  I tore my Rhomboid muscle...in my upper back , and hairline fractured my  sternum.

 However I hit my head really painfully, actually fell onto my head from a height , and I've been getting horrible dizzy spells since as well as still in some pain .. and aside from 2 weeks at the start of December we've been in lockdown since the beginning of November so I've had so I've had to wait for an appointment for a CT scan at the hospital.. ( although I've had 2 zoom appt with a doctor) and that appointment is next Monday... finally..


----------



## Lee

Defrosted the freezer, ate half a pound of chocolate for a reward.


----------



## Pappy

We had our 6 month checkup at our medical center yesterday. We make our appointments together as it quite a drive and it saves time. Both passed blood test with flying colors. My potassium is a bit low, so I need to supplement that for awhile. My Afib hasn’t changed much and he said everything sounds good. My wife, who has no thyroid, her meds are doing the job.
Then we stopped for coffee, came home and opened 5 packages from Amazon. Just like Christmas all over again.


----------



## Aneeda72

Washed my walking clothes, long Johns, thermal top, hat, gloves, socks as it is 20 degrees outside.  I lost track of time so went to get them out of the dryer and take my morning walk.    Forgot to put them in the dryer.  So, waiting for my clothes to dry.


----------



## KenMill

yeah. I got absolutely nothing done today. And I actually feel pretty good about it.


----------



## Pepper

Surprisingly, I got a lot of stuff done today ......... And I actually feel pretty good about it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, washed my hair, ate lunch, cut up fresh veggies, put chicken pieces in freezer bags in the freezer, fed doggie and birdie, made the bed, weighed myself and I was down 2 pounds (Yay!).


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This morning I finally got started on the article I'm writing for an e-zine about my favorite entertainer, a seven time Emmy winner who's also a good friend. I called him in the afternoon to wrap up the interview process and discuss which photos, video and album cover to use. Had a conversation with the e-zines creator and publisher. She's also a good friend. During both conversations, wound up having some great belly laughs. Then loaded and ran the dishwasher, talked with my DIL on the phone, ate an early dinner (for me anyway) and took a nap.


----------



## debodun

Shoveled heavy, wet snow from the public sidewalk, my driveway and in front of the garage. Walked to the library and got a book they have been holding for me. Went to the post office expecting my pension check, but it hadn't arrived yet. Watered houseplants.


----------



## jujube

I took a long nap.  Then I took a short nap to rest up from the long nap.  Then I finished off the Christmas candy.


----------



## hollydolly

I've had a very easy day today...  hubs who is off work now for several weeks holiday, did all the chores  without being asked, and then made me tea and egg on toast for brunch.. then tonight I accidentally dropped a new plate  onto our tiled kitchen floor and it smashed to smithereens, and he actually  came out of another room and told me to go sit down and he would clean it up... ..I'm very grateful to whatever Alien has taken over my husbands body today...


----------



## MickaC

Did a bit of sorting, no big stuff, little things.
Took in some sunshine, it was so beautiful outside today, +3
I'm quite proud of my sorting frenzy........
Because......
Anything that went for, give away, donation, garbage.......is not getting replaced.......no shopping frenzy.


----------



## Aneeda72

Major shopping day yesterday.  Went to several stores, came home and ate lunch, took short nap, went shopping again.  Really worn out.  Got to go to Lowe’s tomorrow.  I have filled my duty as an America citizen.  I’ve spent all my stimulus check and stimulated several stores.


----------



## MickaC

Let's see........did the usual daily cleaning chores..........from there accomplishments were wasted .
Getting the sewing bug, went online looking for a few new patterns.
Seemed like every pattern i picked out was out of stock......just my luck.
That was a waste of a couple of hours, still looking.
Checked out some sites for jigsaw puzzles........came across one where you can download pictures to make puzzles, and or use other pictures others have posted.
Started trying to figure out how to........killed a couple hours on that........
So not a real productive day.
................ohhhhhhhhhhh........it's Sunday........well that explains my wasted day.


----------



## PamfromTx

Decluttering.
Started filling a box of donations to donate to Goodwill.
Made cornbread for hubby; that man can eat and not gain an ounce.
Long bath.
Longgggggggggggggggg nap.

It wasn't a very productive day.


----------



## Buckeye

Took down the outside Christmas lights on Saturday, took down the Christmas tree on Sunday.  Will finish putting away all the other misc Christmas stuff today.    It is currently 36F here and the high is going to be 37F, overcast, etc.  Have I mentioned that I absolutely detest Ohio winters?


----------



## hollydolly

Haven't accomplished much today...yet!! 

Delivered my car to the garage for it's annual MOT 

Took delivery of my new wellies for dog walking.. and some new leggings.. chatted with the postman and gave him his overdue Christmas gift because we didn't see him before Xmas day

Shocked that the children who are supposed to be back at school today after 2 weeks off  have been told literally at the 11th hour by the teachers union not to return despite the govt advice that the primary schools are safe... 

Later today I'll be having a CT scan  at a hospital in the next county .. hubs will drive me in_ his_ car... and we'll collect my car on the way back


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Haven't accomplished much today...yet!!
> 
> Delivered my car to the garage for it's annual MOT
> 
> Took delivery of my new wellies for dog walking.. and some new leggings.. chatted with the postman and gave him his overdue Christmas gift because we didn't see him before Xmas day
> 
> Shocked that the children who are supposed to be back at school today after 2 weeks off  have been told literally at the 11th hour by the teachers union not to return despite the govt advice that the primary schools are safe...
> 
> Later today I'll be having a CT scan  at a hospital in the next county .. hubs will drive me in_ his_ car... and we'll collect my car on the way back


Hope your CT goes well......i guess what i mean is i hope there isn't anything serious.


----------



## Pepper

Good luck @hollydolly


----------



## Lee

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you Holly.

Yesterday I started going through some old recipes that are in a big box, some from a newspaper printed in 1950 and what am eye opener. Our grandma's made use of whatever they had on hand.


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> Haven't accomplished much today...yet!!
> 
> Delivered my car to the garage for it's annual MOT
> 
> Took delivery of my new wellies for dog walking.. and some new leggings.. chatted with the postman and gave him his overdue Christmas gift because we didn't see him before Xmas day
> 
> Shocked that the children who are supposed to be back at school today after 2 weeks off  have been told literally at the 11th hour by the teachers union not to return despite the govt advice that the primary schools are safe...
> 
> Later today I'll be having a CT scan  at a hospital in the next county .. hubs will drive me in_ his_ car... and we'll collect my car on the way back


Baby Daisy, your puppy Goddaughter, and I have our fingers (and toes) crossed hoping for a good outcome for your CT scan.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Haven't accomplished much today...yet!!
> 
> Delivered my car to the garage for it's annual MOT
> 
> Took delivery of my new wellies for dog walking.. and some new leggings.. chatted with the postman and gave him his overdue Christmas gift because we didn't see him before Xmas day
> 
> Shocked that the children who are supposed to be back at school today after 2 weeks off  have been told literally at the 11th hour by the teachers union not to return despite the govt advice that the primary schools are safe...
> 
> Later today I'll be having a CT scan  at a hospital in the next county .. hubs will drive me in_ his_ car... and we'll collect my car on the way back


Are you home yet @hollydolly  .. how did your scan go?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

I got up!!!  Pretty hay with that


----------



## Aunt Marg

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I got up!!!  Pretty hay with that


LOL!

My husband always says... "_looks like I'm here for another day_".


----------



## debodun

Shoveled snow. Went to the post office to get pension check. Took it to the bank. Baked cornbread.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Are you home yet @hollydolly  .. how did your scan go?


I'm home now Pinks, thanks for asking... everything went well with the scan (had to wait an hour past my appointment but no biggie)... gotta wait for the results to reach my doctor , which could be anything up to 2 weeks... 

..anyway that aside.... my car passed it's MOT , which is great news, but I've decided to have a new cambelt fitted this week because I have more than 100,000 miles on the clock, and it;s cheaper to get a new Cam-belt than a new car if the current CB were to break...

Couldn't believe our eyes on the way back from the hospital. We had to drive through an extremely busy industrial ,and commuter town, which has nose to tail traffic always and particularly at rush hour , and in the dark which is when we were returning , there was almost no cars on the roads at all... I've never seen that _ever_ in that area, it's always a traffic nightmare .. , then we stopped to pick up some shopping, and the superstore had just 2 other people in it... that's all.. absolutely empty, but the click and collect staff working outside the store were working like beavers...

Today the whole of England  has gone into tier 5 lockdown... No schools or colleges open, all hospitality closed, ( although most of the latter has been closed for weeks anyway)... can't understand why they've closed all the schools yet permitted all the public playgrounds to remain open...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I'm home now Pinks, thanks for asking... everything went well with the scan (had to wait an hour past my appointment but no biggie)... gotta wait for the results to reach my doctor , which could be anything up to 2 weeks...
> 
> ..anyway that aside.... my car passed it's MOT , which is great news, but I've decided to have a new cambelt fitted this week becuase I have more than 100,000 miles on the clock, and it;s cheaper to get a new Cam-belt than a new car if the current CB were to break...
> 
> Couldn't believe our eyes on the way back from the hospital. We had to drive through an extremely busy industrial ,and commuter town, which has nose to tail traffic always and particularly at rush hour , and in the dark which is when we were returning , there was almost no cars on the roads at all... I've never seen that _ever_ in that area, it's always a traffic nightmare .. , then we stopped to pick up some shopping, and the superstore had just 2 other people in it... that's all.. absolutely empty, but the click and collect staff working outside the store were working like beavers...
> 
> Today the whole of England  has gone into tier 5 lockdown... No schools or colleges open, all hospitality closed, ( although most of the latter has been closed for weeks anyway)... can't understand why they've closed all the schools yet permitted all the public playgrounds to remain open...


@hollydolly .. It must have felt somewhat eerie to have such an absence of traffic on your way home.

Waiting an hour for your scan .. you are very patient! Were there a lot of people waiting with you?

Who knows how or why the govt. makes these questionable decision (re: schools/playgrounds). It's no less confusing, this side of the pond.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly .. It must have felt somewhat eerie to have such an absence of traffic on your way home.
> 
> *Waiting an hour for your scan .. you are very patient! Were there a lot of people waiting with you?*


I had no choice I've waited 2 months for this scan, because of Covid-19 the waiting lists are very long, so I had to just wait... it's been a very long wait , and now more waiting for the results.. 

There was no-one waiting with me for a CT scan, but there was one woman waiting for a different procedure. Poor girl, she was telling me about her own ailments and why she was at the hospital today , but then burst into tears telling me that at 47,  her husband has a brain tumour.. and they have 3 small children...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> There was no-one waiting with me for a CT scan, but there was one woman waiting for a different procedure. Poor girl, she was telling me about her own ailments and why she was at the hospital today , but then burst into tears telling me that at 47,  her husband has a brain tumour.. and they have 3 small children...


Poor woman .. makes one grateful they have minimal issues in comparison. This is when you wish you could hug, even a stranger.


----------



## Aneeda72

@hollydolly glad you got the scan and wish they could give you the results faster.  My insurance has my health so I can look at all the tests as soon as the doctor does, but sometimes you need the doctor to explain the results to you.  

Hows the pain?  You have been resting lately so hopefully it’s a lot better.  They announced on our news today that you guys all had gone into lockdown again.  No lockdown here of course.  Our country and people continue to be extremely stupid.

They also said the new south African strain of the virus may need a new vaccine.    OMGOSH we can even get the vaccine for the current virus.


----------



## MickaC

Other than my daily chores.......
Made muffins..........would you believe they weren't chocolate........good old raisin bran muffins......
See how long i can last without chocolate.......may have to race down to the freezer to get some or hurry in baking some.......
I'm pretty sure i'll fail without daily chocolate........we'll see.

Going through a stack of filing. Did some thinking........that can't be good. .

To my surprise......saw some Robins across the street today......watched them off and on.
Do they know something we don't.
But.....
We've had some stay the winter sometimes.

Cleaning up some downloads on my Mac.

Spending some time outside enjoying the sun and great weather we've been having........got some extra frisbee games in with the guys.

Spent my daily set time on puzzles.


----------



## hollydolly

It's not quite 9.30am yet, and hubs already drove me down to collect my car from the service centre... . Got back home around 8.30am, cooked some breakfast , potato scones and bacon and eggs.. , it's absolutely freezing out there.... so I needed warming up...

In about an hour or so DD and I will be meeting up at our nearby neighbours field to to allow the dogs to have a play off lead...

@Aneeda72 , thanks for asking sweet-tea... the pain isn't as bad as it was but there's been further complications, so I can only wait and see what the results of the tests are when they come through and see where we go from here...

...and yes you're correct we're in lockdown ..in fact we were in lockdown all summer, then we went into lockdown again at the beginning of November, which was released at the start of December for 2 weeks , then locked down again mid December, and basically nothing has changed since then, aside from instead of returning to school yesterday after the Christmas break,  children have been told to stay home until at least Mid Feb... the other major thing of course is that people won't be able to hug or touch their loved ones  or even go into their homes...


----------



## hollydolly

freeeezing cold, and drizzling... I had to have 2 pairs of trousers on... 2 jumpers, coat hat & gloves, as did my daughter, so we could play ball with the pooches for an hour in the field... who has the best life dya think ?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> freeeezing cold, and drizzling... I had to have 2 pairs of trousers on... 2 jumpers, coat hat & gloves, as did my daughter, so we could play ball with the pooches for an hour in the field... who has the best life dya think ?


Hmm, your daughter cause she has a wonderful, loving mother!!!


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Hey, I woke up. Let's not get pushy with  "doing something".


----------



## Aneeda72

Yes, I did


----------



## MickaC

Ok......anyone feel like laughing at this......feel free.
On one of my puzzle sites.......i clicked on the " create puzzle ".......to learn something hopefully.
Then i clicked on the " photo " 
Then i got shocked.......i think i may have jumped a bit......
My photos came up........will wonders ever cease.
I picked one photo of my Corgi, Micki.
Clicked on the photo.............the picture appeared ready to start the puzzle.

I accomplished learning a new tech skill.
I accomplished learning computers are way too smart for me..........
Don't forget to laugh.............


----------



## Aneeda72

I ordered what I thought was a puppy play pen, from Amazon, but instead ordered a cover for a puppy play pen.    So figured out how to return the cover to Amazon via Kohl’s, and will order a puppy play pen today.


----------



## MickaC

Good day at the office today.
Finished all my filing......set up for this year. 
Finished the puzzle i loaded of my corgi. Have been doing 440 pieces  on my ipad pro....but i think i should go for more pieces.....to stretch it out more.

Learned today.......how to download photos from all sorts of different sites, to turn into puzzles.

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!Being kind of hard on my brain matter........might have to sign off for a long weekend tomorrow......my intelligence is quite tired. .


----------



## MickaC

As soon as my brain rests up..........there's no stopping me.


----------



## Murrmurr

I finally altered the 4 dresses my sister brought me (to alter for her...let's be clear) about 3 months ago.


----------



## Jeweltea

Aneeda72 said:


> I ordered what I thought was a puppy play pen, from Amazon, but instead ordered a cover for a puppy play pen.    So figured out how to return the cover to Amazon via Kohl’s, and will order a puppy play pen today.


In our area you can return Amazon things to any UPS store. No need to box up or anything.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Today is special, as is every other day, but today is my day off from work. I invited my pastor to snowshoe with me beyond the cemetery behind my house. Buy some groceries and recycle approved items.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jeweltea said:


> In our area you can return Amazon things to any UPS store. No need to box up or anything.


Yup took it back to kohl’s and a few hours later the price was refunded to my card.  Now I can buy something else.  Such a burden to spend money and help the economy .


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> I finally altered the 4 dresses my sister brought me (to alter for her...let's be clear) about 3 months ago.


you alter clothing ?... pleeeease move closer to me.....


----------



## Aunt Marg

Murrmurr said:


> I finally altered the 4 dresses my sister brought me (to alter for her...let's be clear) about 3 months ago.


Did you do a little curtsy upon returning them? ROFLMAO!


----------



## Aneeda72

Aunt Marg said:


> Did you do a little curtsy upon returning them? ROFLMAO!


Tailors are very important to short people and I am getting shorter all the time.  It’s horrific cause a side effect of getting shorter is a higher BMI.  I just can not win.  I am so said.  But I did my husband a favor today, , guess I am feeling better and in a better mood.  Still not sleeping.

I took the trash out which is his job.  The sacrifices I make for him.  . I may even vacuum some time this week, which is my job, but I don’t want to overdo, so maybe not.


----------



## Jules

Murrmurr said:


> I finally altered the 4 dresses my sister brought me (to alter for her...let's be clear) about 3 months ago.


What is your background to have this skill?  I can barely sew a button on.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aneeda72 said:


> Tailors are very important to short people and I am getting shorter all the time.  It’s horrific cause a side effect of getting shorter is a higher BMI.  I just can not win.  I am so said.  But I did my husband a favor today, , guess I am feeling better and in a better mood.  Still not sleeping.
> 
> I took the trash out which is his job.  The sacrifices I make for him.  . I may even vacuum some time this week, which is my job, but I don’t want to overdo, so maybe not.


I agree, having access to a quality tailor is a good thing.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> What is your background to have this skill?  I can barely sew a button on.


I can sew buttons on and early in our marriage I taught my husband how to sew buttons on so now I don’t have too.  Planning ahead is everything in life.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aneeda72 said:


> I can sew buttons on and early in our marriage I taught my husband how to sew buttons on so now I don’t have too.  Planning ahead is everything in life.


And not just any old planning... _smart planning_.


----------



## Murrmurr

Jules said:


> What is your background to have this skill?  I can barely sew a button on.


My grandfather made suits for men and I worked with him in his shop almost every day from age 9 - 11, and then off and on until I was 15.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> What is your background to have this skill?  I can barely sew a button on.


well I'm not quite as bad as that, I can sew a button and tack up sleeves on a jacket.. notice just tack'em up..but I have to pay to have them done professionally,  and where I live it costs £20 to take a hem up on jeans, £25 to take a hem up on a jacket sleeve etc.. ends up costing a lot of money


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> My grandfather made suits for men and I worked with him in his shop almost every day from age 9 - 11, and then off and on until I was 15.


you should start a little local tailoring business,  just making a few simple alterations ..curtains etc..  it costs more money for curtain alterations than anything else   around these parts.. and people want them done all the time..


----------



## Murrmurr

Aneeda72 said:


> Tailors are very important to short people


My sister is 5'2" and also dainty, so hems are not only issue, I had to adjust the bodices as well. But I got the last 3 done in one day because the designs were uncomplicated.


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> you should start a little local tailoring business,  just making a few simple alterations ..curtains etc..  it costs more money for curtain alterations than anything else   around these parts.. and people want them done all the time..


I've thought about that but I'm not sure my back will allow it. Also my machine is is not a smart-machine...no flourishing programs, just basic stitching and finishes.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> I've thought about that but I'm not sure my back will allow it. Also my machine is is not a smart-machine...no flourishing programs, just basic stitching and finishes.


shall we start a Go fund Me page for you ?


----------



## Aunt Marg

Just wanted to tell you how much I admire you, Mur.

I know it's fun and all to slide a joke in every now and then and rib others, but all jokes aside, the best tailors I have known and dealt with were all European... Germans, Italians, Portuguese.

They were all masters of their craft and did exemplary work.


----------



## Murrmurr

Aunt Marg said:


> Just wanted to tell you how much I admire you, Mur.
> 
> I know it's fun and all to slide a joke in every now and then and rib others, but all jokes aside, the best tailors I have known and dealt with were all European... Germans, Italians, Portuguese.
> 
> They were all masters of their craft and did exemplary work.


Gramps was Italian  . He was my great-grandfather, actually, my mother's grandfather, and lived to 98 and never stopped working! 

Thanks Marg. I'm the product of some very wonderful people.

And I gotta add, you are a hoot. But I've seen you be serious, too, and you are a sharp, classy lady as well.


----------



## Murrmurr

Aunt Marg said:


> Just wanted to tell you how much I admire you, Mur.
> 
> I know it's fun and all to slide a joke in every now and then and rib others, but all jokes aside, the best tailors I have known and dealt with were all European... Germans, Italians, Portuguese.
> 
> They were all masters of their craft and did exemplary work.


Ok, I thought that was a PM. 

Now everyone knows, "Murr's got a crush on Ma-arg, Murr's got a crush on Ma-arg..." hahaha!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Murrmurr said:


> Gramps was Italian  . He was my great-grandfather, actually, my mother's grandfather, and lived to 98 and never stopped working!
> 
> Thanks Marg. I'm the product of some very wonderful people.
> 
> And I gotta add, you are a hoot. But I've seen you be serious, too, and you are a sharp, classy lady as well.


Knowing how long your great-grandfather worked, is exactly in keeping with what I knew in respect to the past tailors I personally dealt with over the years. They all worked late into their lives.

Your kind words just made my day, Mur. Thank you so kindly for them.

Right back at you for being the fun and easy going person that you are. You have added such a warm and welcome presence to this forum that so many of us call home.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Murrmurr said:


> Ok, I thought that was a PM.
> 
> Now everyone knows, "Murr's got a crush on Ma-arg, Murr's got a crush on Ma-arg..." hahaha!


ROFLMAO!


----------



## Pecos

Murrmurr said:


> My sister is 5'2" and also dainty, so hems are not only issue, I had to adjust the bodices as well. But I got the last 3 done in one day because the designs were uncomplicated.


Wow, I have found that merely trying to iron my wife's clothes is difficult. Everything seems small with odd little curves and what not. It did not take me long to figure out that there were better ways for me to help her out. I stick to ironing my own clothes now.


----------



## Murrmurr

Pecos said:


> Wow, I have found that merely trying to iron my wife's clothes is difficult. Everything seems small with odd little curves and what not. It did not take me long to figure out that there were better ways for me to help her out. I stick to ironing my own clothes now.


Yesiree, aside from the bits I had to work on, I left the ironing to her.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> Wow, I have found that merely trying to iron my wife's clothes is difficult. Everything seems small with odd little curves and what not. It did not take me long to figure out that there were better ways for me to help her out. I stick to ironing my own clothes now.


What is this “ironing“ that you speak of?


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> What is this “ironing“ that you speak of?


Oh, I have always ironed my own clothes from the time I was a young teen.
... and any good Sailor learns how to iron their own clothes. Mommas don't go to sea with them.


----------



## Murrmurr

Pecos said:


> Oh, I have always ironed my own clothes from the time I was a young teen.
> ... and any good Sailor learns how to iron their own clothes. Mommas don't go to sea with them.


He sews on all his patches and does his own mending etc, too. Unless he can rope a fellow sailor into doing it for him, for a price usually.


----------



## Sassycakes

Pecos said:


> Oh, I have always ironed my own clothes from the time I was a young teen.
> ... and any good Sailor learns how to iron their own clothes. Mommas don't go to sea with them.


* In order to avoid ironing his own clothes, my Husband married me while he was in the Navy. So the first thing I ironed for him was his navy whites. My Mother-in-law said one of the reasons she loved my husband marrying me was so she didn't have to do his ironing anymore because he was very critical of the way she ironed.*


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby and I just did some cleaning and rearranging in the guest bedroom walk-in closet.  All plastic tubs (containers) are on the top shelves.  Roomier to get in the closet, now.


----------



## Sunny

I "accomplished" something wonderful yesterday - I became a great-grandmother! My eldest granddaughter gave birth yesterday morning to an absolutely gorgeous baby girl, 8 lb. 7 oz.. She was born by C-section, which may be part of the reason she is so beautiful; I think babies born that way avoid that banged-up look most of them have when they first come out.

Mother and daughter are healthy, the baby looks peaceful and happy, and her parents are over the top, already in love with her. Unfortunately, they live in the Chicago area, so it will be a while before I get to meet her in person, probably not until March or April. But we do have Facetime (the baby is going to call me later today) and of course, she will be brought to our family's weekly Zoom meetings.

What a lovely milestone in my life, and it's so nice to have some happy news these days.


----------



## Pecos

Murrmurr said:


> He sews on all his patches and does his own mending etc, too. Unless he can rope a fellow sailor into doing it for him, for a price usually.


One ship I was on had an enterprising Boatswain who brought his own sewing machine on board and made a ton of money in the evenings mending uniforms and sewing on patches. He was reasonably good at it.


----------



## Pecos

Today I did my morning chores and then kept my standing weekly date with Sally Miele the vacuum cleaner. My outside chores will have to wait as it is raining today. 

I have a couple of bills to pay, and then I am off to my daily cancer nap as prescribed by my doctor.


----------



## hollydolly

We have thick freezing fog today...  so nothing done outdoors, apart from to rid myself of a HUGE frosty spiders web which was covering the whole of the office window from the guttering down to the window ledge. I should have taken a photo before I removed it, it was covered in ice. ..and looked very pretty.

Got the kitchen floors washed , I almost always do it on my hands and knees , so I can get all the baseboards and bottom of the back door etc, done at the same time.. 

Got the beds changed, and  as it's my Wedding anniversary today hubs has agreed to Vac all through the house upstairs and down... which he's going to do shortly..  after he's taken a link out of the bracelet of my watch so it's not so loose

We can't go anywhere to celebrate due to the lockdown, and if it had been a nicer day we'd have taken a walk in the woods behind my house..(which is allowed)  but sadly it wasn't nice ... so vacc'ing for me will do nicely..thanks muchly...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> We have thick freezing fog today...  so nothing done outdoors, apart from to rid myself of a HUGE frosty spiders web which was covering the whole of the office window from the guttering down to the window ledge. I should have taken a photo before I removed it, it was covered in ice. ..and looked very pretty.
> 
> Got the kitchen floors washed , I almost always do it on my hands and knees , so I can get all the baseboards and bottom of the back door etc, done at the same time..
> 
> Got the beds changed, and  as it's my Wedding anniversary today hubs has agreed to Vac all through the house upstairs and down... which he's going to do shortly..  after he's taken a link out of the bracelet of my watch so it's not so loose
> 
> We can't go anywhere to celebrate due to the lockdown, and if it had been a nicer day we'd have taken a walk in the woods behind my house..(which is allowed)  but sadly it wasn't nice ... so vacc'ing for me will do nicely..thanks muchly...


Happy Anniversary, @hollydolly !


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> We have thick freezing fog today...  so nothing done outdoors, apart from to rid myself of a HUGE frosty spiders web which was covering the whole of the office window from the guttering down to the window ledge. I should have taken a photo before I removed it, it was covered in ice. ..and looked very pretty.
> 
> Got the kitchen floors washed , I almost always do it on my hands and knees , so I can get all the baseboards and bottom of the back door etc, done at the same time..
> 
> Got the beds changed, and  as it's my Wedding anniversary today hubs has agreed to Vac all through the house upstairs and down... which he's going to do shortly..  after he's taken a link out of the bracelet of my watch so it's not so loose
> 
> We can't go anywhere to celebrate due to the lockdown, and if it had been a nicer day we'd have taken a walk in the woods behind my house..(which is allowed)  but sadly it wasn't nice ... so vacc'ing for me will do nicely..thanks muchly...


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Lakeland living

Yup, walked over 10.000 steps. I know that cause my new watch says I did. Started whittling come curtain rods, keeping my hands and brain busy. Couple of days ago we got over 4000 new covid  patients in Ontario, double checking my supplies then settling in for a few weeks. Too many city people heading this way these days.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I was so tired yesterday after a busy two ays that I fell asleep very early...4 p.m.  I slept til about 11:30 p.m. and have been up ever since. I sorted laundry, disinfected the laundry bags I use to bring the clean clothes back upstairs then went down to the community laundry room to wash clothes about 3 a.m. I loaded the dishwasher, reorganized items in my tote bag (used as a purse), put away some of the items I bought after two days of shopping, showered and made two prayers, all before sunrise. I have a dryer in the apartment, so I dried the clothes after taking a nap and ran the dishwasher. I'm done for the day, so I'll probably put the clothes away tomorrow. My DIL had sent me some food, which my son delivered the night before, so I'm glad I did not have to cook today.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

@hollydolly,happy anniversary and many more.


----------



## Ruthanne

OneEyedDiva said:


> I was so tired yesterday after a busy two ays that I fell asleep very early...4 p.m.  I slept til about 11:30 p.m. and have been up ever since. I sorted laundry, disinfected the laundry bags I use to bring the clean clothes back upstairs then went down to the community laundry room to wash clothes about 3 a.m. I loaded the dishwasher, reorganized items in my tote bag (used as a purse), put away some of the items I bought after two days of shopping, showered and made two prayers, all before sunrise. I have a dryer in the apartment, so I dried the clothes after taking a nap and ran the dishwasher. I'm done for the day, so I'll probably put the clothes away tomorrow. My DIL had sent me some food, which my son delivered the night before, so I'm glad I did not have to cook today.


It's always a nice day when you don't have to cook isn't it. I need to cook the ground turkey I took out of the freezer and I'm too tired to do it because I've been up since 4:00 in the afternoon yesterday haven't slept.


----------



## jujube

I went to the dentist today.  Hoo boy.  The dentist is getting his new BMW for sure!  Two, maybe three crowns, two filling replacements and a trip to the periodontist and that's gonna be expensive.  All this stuff was supposed to be done last spring but first Covid raised it's head and then I had to go away to care for my mother.  Trying to catch up.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Ruthanne said:


> It's always a nice day when you don't have to cook isn't it. I need to cook the ground turkey I took out of the freezer and I'm too tired to do it because I've been up since 4:00 in the afternoon yesterday haven't slept.


It sure is Ruthanne. Gee your schedule seems similar to mine lately.  A couple of days ago, I took a nap at 4 p.m., woke up at 11:30 p.m. and hadn't gone back to bed by around 4:30 p.m. the next day. That happened because the night before I was also up by 1:30 a.m. and stayed up until about 5 p.m. I know what you mean about being too tired to do something, even when it's something that's not too strenuous.


----------



## Pepper

Yes!  Not only didn't I yell at anyone today (one of _those_ days, y'know?) I turned a couple of tense situations around and entertained those involved & myself by making us all laugh uproariously. Could I be growing up?


----------



## Kadee

Yes I got my scammed money back from the bank ...it wasn’t a great deal of money $300.
I was scammed on Gumtree  (free site owned by eBay ) buying  a plant that didn’t exist
( a variegated monstera ) Swiss cheese plant

The bank was able to contact the scammer who decided he or she didn’t want to give me back my money .

BUYER BEWARE using Pay Id  method ......that the bank claims to be safe 

The bank claimed I gave them the money ,I suppose that’s true in a sense , the scammer didn’t take it out of my account I paid it to them .....anyway after much communication back and forth I decided I’d had enough and id change my bank ....OMG right away they offered me the money back as a good will gesture so I achieved something I got my money back .

Meanwhile the scammer got off Scott free,  the same plant has been listed on GT again and again by What I believe is the same person using a new name each time.

Ive seen it 3 times under different names and each time I’ve contacted GT who have deleted the accounts / adds at a moments notice


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

hollydolly said:


> I had no choice I've waited 2 months for this scan, because of Covid-19 the waiting lists are very long, so I had to just wait... it's been a very long wait , and now more waiting for the results..
> 
> There was no-one waiting with me for a CT scan, but there was one woman waiting for a different procedure. Poor girl, she was telling me about her own ailments and why she was at the hospital today , but then burst into tears telling me that at 47,  her husband has a brain tumour.. and they have 3 small children...


How very sad that is . I don’t know who they are, but God will when I pray for then.  And fingers crossed that your scan comes back squeaky clean too


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Walked 3 miles today . So wanted to do 5, but it just wasn’t in me. Guess I will have to build back up to that goal.


----------



## MickaC

I think it will be safe posting this.......@Hollydolly....are you sleeping.
There won't be a single corner in my house that hasn't been sorted by spring.
Everyday i do a bit........nothing heavy to move or big lifting.......still paying the price for all the heavy lifting from not to long ago.
I feel good about my sorting accomplishments.
What on earth will i do next winter.......maybe do someone else's house.


----------



## MickaC

Murrmurr said:


> My sister is 5'2" and also dainty, so hems are not only issue, I had to adjust the bodices as well. But I got the last 3 done in one day because the designs were uncomplicated.


I did custom sewing for many years.........so i know many of the challenges, a lot of patience, no end to the day or hours. 
Those were the good old days.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Walked 3 miles today . So wanted to do 5, but it just wasn’t in me. Guess I will have to build back up to that goal.


Oh, yay, someone else who walks a lot.  Do you walk every day?  Inside or out?  A specific walk pattern or do you change it?  Do you use a fitbit?

I am building up to walking 6 miles a day and am mostly successful-over 15,000 steps.  But this is my limit.  I wish I could do 10 miles, 20,000 steps, but I doubt I can.  I walk mostly inside because of winter. I think I am wearing a path in my carpets .  I walk 15 minutes every hour and the steps build up.  I can not walk 3 miles straight, maybe 1 mile, due to nerve damage in my back, I have to rest a lot.

Course Friday, when Rose comes or Bella, again in name discussions  with husband, I will walk in the carport and outside if no snow or rain.  But my body hates the cold.  I think maybe double name-Bella Rose .


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> I did custom sewing for many years.........so i know many of the challenges, a lot of patience, no end to the day or hours.
> Those were the good old days.


I used to sew.  I took sewing in college . (Two year degree) My two most notable pieces-a lovely jacket for a test. Unfortunately as I was finishing up I cut a large hole in the top of the sleeve. Disaster. Fortunately I could embroidery. Slapped a patch on, did embroidery over the patch, got an A plus. 

Second piece a pair of green giant patterned pants.  I went to college under the GI bill and had little money for fabric or clothes.  Once I learned to sew, bought a machine on layaway, and made all our clothes for a few years.  We wore some interesting stuff, but it was the sixties, so no problems .


----------



## Liberty

Found 5 ounces of dried morels in the cupboard...researching recipes!


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I used to sew.  I took sewing in college . (Two year degree) My two most notable pieces-a lovely jacket for a test. Unfortunately as I was finishing up I cut a large hole in the top of the sleeve. Disaster. Fortunately I could embroidery. Slapped a patch on, did embroidery over the patch, got an A plus.
> 
> Second piece a pair of green giant patterned pants.  I went to college under the GI bill and had little money for fabric or clothes.  Once I learned to sew, bought a machine on layaway, and made all our clothes for a few years.  We wore some interesting stuff, but it was the sixties, so no problems .


I had no idea you could take sewing as a course in college. SUPER for YOU.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, yay, someone else who walks a lot.  Do you walk every day?  Inside or out?  A specific walk pattern or do you change it?  Do you use a fitbit?
> 
> I am building up to walking 6 miles a day and am mostly successful-over 15,000 steps.  But this is my limit.  I wish I could do 10 miles, 20,000 steps, but I doubt I can.  I walk mostly inside because of winter. I think I am wearing a path in my carpets .  I walk 15 minutes every hour and the steps build up.  I can not walk 3 miles straight, maybe 1 mile, due to nerve damage in my back, I have to rest a lot.
> 
> Course Friday, when Rose comes or Bella, again in name discussions  with husband, I will walk in the carport and outside if no snow or rain. But my body hates the cold. I think maybe double name-Bella Rose .


I am a weather whimp too, so walk daily in our underground garage...and feel lucky to have that. I used to walk 5 miles a day but that was a few years ago. Since then very little walking, but at least I worked and got in steps that way. Now I don’t work, and can’t go anywhere so I have turned into a slug muffin.  Gotta build up to that 5 mile thing again...trying to get a little closer each day.  

your puppy will keep you hopping...lucky duck. Only 5 more days!!!!!  Can’t wait and anxious to see pictures!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

MickaC said:


> I think it will be safe posting this.......@Hollydolly....are you sleeping.
> There won't be a single corner in my house that hasn't been sorted by spring.
> Everyday i do a bit........nothing heavy to move or big lifting.......still paying the price for all the heavy lifting from not to long ago.
> I feel good about my sorting accomplishments.
> What on earth will i do next winter.......maybe do someone else's house.


LOL!  Have sorted and organized our place once and need to do it again. (Husband is a slow learner )


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> I had no idea you could take sewing as a course in college. SUPER for YOU.


I do not know if you are being sarcastic or not but will give a serious response.  It was still the era of “little Susie homemaker” wants a college degree even though things were starting to change.  Although, lots of theses types of courses are available at colleges now, and were then.

I was a severely abused child and I did not want to abuse my children.  I attended college and majored in Early Childhood Education to get a good foundation in the proper way to raise children without almost beating them to death.  This was one of the courses I could take for credit.  I never abused my children or foster children.

I minored (?) in English. I was unable to spell not just mistaking p’s for b’s but didn’t understand spelling, still could not tell time on a face clock, and math was a total mystery even though I test high on IQ tests.  I think my mother literally knocked my brain loose by hitting me in the head so many times.

In any event, while my AA in Early Childhood Education and level of education is unimpressive to many, it stopped a cycle abuse in my family which, IMO, is impressive.  It doesn’t matter what others think.


----------



## Aneeda72

Got the new can opener from Amazon, told husband there you are, go open some cans.


----------



## Pecos

I did my regular chores, took my regular nap, and then took my regular nap. Then I down loaded a few more documents that I will need to do my taxes.

I am astonished by how much I will have to take for my MRD in 2021.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I did my regular chores, took my regular nap, and then took my regular nap. Then I down loaded a few more documents that I will need to do my taxes.
> 
> I am astonished by how much I will have to take for my MRD in 2021.


What is MRD?


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> What is MRD?


minimum required distributions? something to do with retirement stuff maybe?​


----------



## J.B Books

RMD = Required Minimum Distribution 

MRD = Minimal residual disease (*MRD*)


----------



## Ruthanne

J.B Books said:


> RMD = Required Minimum Distribution
> 
> MRD = Minimal residual disease (*MRD*)


Thank you


----------



## ronaldj

made a list checked it twice crossed off the things completed and even did more that that.....plus started a new old book.


----------



## Ruthanne

ronaldj said:


> made a list checked it twice crossed off the things completed and even did more that that.....plus started a new old book.


Good idea.  I, too, have been making to-do lists.  Helps me to remember all I need to do.  I check mine off too when things get done.  I also make grocery lists.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Good idea.  I, too, have been making to-do lists.  Helps me to remember all I need to do.  I check mine off too when things get done.  I also make grocery lists.


LOL, I know better than to go anywhere near a grocery store without a list. My "intuitive" shopping doesn't mesh very well with the reality of my wife's meal planning.


----------



## Pecos

J.B Books said:


> RMD = Required Minimum Distribution
> 
> MRD = Minimal residual disease (*MRD*)


It would be nice if all these companies used the same wording:
RMD Required Minimum Distribution
MRD Minimum Required Distribution

They are both the same and force retirees to spend their savings on the Government's schedule rather than our own.


----------



## J.B Books

Pecos said:


> It would be nice if all these companies used the same wording:
> RMD Required Minimum Distribution
> MRD Minimum Required Distribution
> 
> They are both the same and force retirees to spend their savings on the Government's schedule rather than our own.


As you can see, the IRS uses the term RMD.

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-tege/uniform_rmd_wksht.pdf


----------



## Mr. Ed

Complained a lot


----------



## Repondering

I received my COVID vaccination.  I'm a hospital volunteer so I'm on their list.


----------



## Ruthanne

Repondering said:


> I received my COVID vaccination.  I'm a hospital volunteer so I'm on their list.


Wonderful!  I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Ruthanne

Mr. Ed said:


> Complained a lot


I have those days too.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I do not know if you are being sarcastic or not but will give a serious response.  It was still the era of “little Susie homemaker” wants a college degree even though things were starting to change.  Although, lots of theses types of courses are available at colleges now, and were then.
> 
> I was a severely abused child and I did not want to abuse my children.  I attended college and majored in Early Childhood Education to get a good foundation in the proper way to raise children without almost beating them to death.  This was one of the courses I could take for credit.  I never abused my children or foster children.
> 
> I minored (?) in English. I was unable to spell not just mistaking p’s for b’s but didn’t understand spelling, still could not tell time on a face clock, and math was a total mystery even though I test high on IQ tests.  I think my mother literally knocked my brain loose by hitting me in the head so many times.
> 
> In any event, while my AA in Early Childhood Education and level of education is unimpressive to many, it stopped a cycle abuse in my family which, IMO, is impressive.  It doesn’t matter what others think.


No.......sorry........i was not being sarcastic, Aneeda, i honestly didn't know, that sewing was on college lists.
I commend you for your extended education.
I commend you for your values
I am very impressed.


----------



## MickaC

All good in the neighbourhood. .
The sorting continues.
Jigsaw frenzy continues.........now i have the whole world of photos to choose for making puzzles.........now, hard choices as to do which one next.
Doesn't take much to amuse me.


----------



## MarciKS

does sleeping count?


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> All good in the neighbourhood. .
> The sorting continues.
> Jigsaw frenzy continues.........now i have the whole world of photos to choose for making puzzles.........now, hard choices as to do which one next.
> Doesn't take much to amuse me.


That sounds like a lot of fun!  It doesn't take a lot to amuse me either, I should try that!


----------



## Ruthanne

Yesterday I accomplished going grocery shopping and spending less than I thought I would--I took a list!  I was tempted to get some more expensive items but didn't.  It was good to get out and the store wasn't crowded.  I've almost become agoraphobic with staying in--it sometimes is a major hurdle to go out there.

Today I got some regular light bulbs that change to 12 different lights--easy to use and there are 4 that came with 2 remotes.  They make nice mood lighting.  Got them on Amazon of course.   

Set my bedroom tv back up.  I had unplugged it because I had something else plugged in that blocked one of the outlets.  I used an extension strip for the tv.  Found that I now have 56 channels on broadcast tv.  That's better than I get in the living room.  And I usually get the ones I like the best in the bedroom--channels that is!


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> does sleeping count?


Yes!


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday my car  had a new cam-belt fitted, apparently according to the mechanics there was nothing wrong with the one they took out, but I felt it was better to be safe than sorry since my car has done way over 100,000 miles.. and they agreed

Despite getting a small grocery delivery in the morning, I stopped off at the Large supermarket on the way back from collecting my car.. kind of anxious  because the media have been hysterical the last few days about shortages, packed stores, very long queues to get inside and people not wearing masks... so actually when I went in to the store, I couldn't have been more surprised.. almost totally empty of customers, and full shelves of stock.. *phew*  so I bought a shallow trolley full  to stock up so I don't have to go again for a few weeks.. 

So aside from fitted new white wooden shutter blinds to an upstairs bedroom... I didn't do anything much...


----------



## Pam

Not sure it's an accomplishment as such but now that son's puppy has completed his vaccinations I was able to take him for a short walk yesterday.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pam said:


> Not sure it's an accomplishment as such but now that son's puppy has completed his vaccinations I was able to take him for a short walk yesterday.


I'd call that an accomplishment!


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> No.......sorry........i was not being sarcastic, Aneeda, i honestly didn't know, that sewing was on college lists.
> I commend you for your extended education.
> I commend you for your values
> I am very impressed.


I glad you were not being sarcastic, I’ve had a few dings about my lack of education on the forum and elsewhere.  I still can’t spell, lol, daughter bought me an Alexa to help and it’s wonderful, but “she” is constantly correcting my pronunciation as well.    It‘s a hard world.  

I appreciate your words but little about me is impressive except I did manage to be a good mother and for that I am grateful.  The abuse in my family line ended with me-my one claim to fame.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I glad you were not being sarcastic, I’ve had a few dings about my lack of education on the forum and elsewhere.  I still can’t spell, lol, daughter bought me an Alexa to help and it’s wonderful, but “she” is constantly correcting my pronunciation as well.    It‘s a hard world.
> 
> I appreciate your words but little about me is impressive except I did manage to be a good mother and for that I am grateful.  The abuse in my family line ended with me-my one claim to fame.


You should be " very proud of yourself ".
You've accomplished many hurdles.
I'm not by any means, educated in many ways.
You're right.......it is  a hard world.


----------



## Liberty

Aneeda72 said:


> I glad you were not being sarcastic, I’ve had a few dings about my lack of education on the forum and elsewhere.  I still can’t spell, lol, daughter bought me an Alexa to help and it’s wonderful, but “she” is constantly correcting my pronunciation as well.    It‘s a hard world.
> 
> I appreciate your words but little about me is impressive except I did manage to be a good mother and for that I am grateful.  The abuse in my family line ended with me-my one claim to fame.


That is a wonderful accomplishment Aneeda...sure to advance you spiritually.  What a great life...to meet a challenge like that and grab it by the horns.  Only we and determine our life's mission (job) and have the courage to conquer it.  As for spelling...my husband is a brilliant engineer and he can't spell, either!


----------



## hollydolly

Not done anything but chores this morning.

 I was supposed to be going over to my DD's before noon, but I wasn't feeling up to it, plus it's raining hard, so instead.. she's coming here tomorrow morning..

O/h is measuring up for whole new power shower.. we've not had the one we have very long, maybe 2 or 3 years but he doesn't feel the pressure is good enough so while he has time off work for another few weeks he's getting on with doing major jobs like this...

It's just after 1.30pm here, so I'm about to have a little snack for lunch of potato fritters and eggs..


----------



## MickaC

@Aneeda72 @Liberty .......
I use Google Nest and Google nest hub all the time for spelling.
I especially like the Google nest hub for the screen.....i'm a slow typer, so seeing the spelling is better for me.

Wasn't planning on going to the vet for dog food and treats till tomorrow or friday.
But......
An Alberta clipper is forecasted to come in starting tonight, rain, freezing rain, snow.....may not be very nice out for a couple days.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am sitting in my recliner watching another vote on CNN, seems I am destined to keep watching, watching, watching voting, voting, voting.  It never ending-the voting.  Good thing I am couch potato, , otherwise I might feel the need to do something other than watch voting, but, I am not.  So, I am watching the voting, again.


----------



## Pecos

Liberty said:


> That is a wonderful accomplishment Aneeda...sure to advance you spiritually.  What a great life...to meet a challenge like that and grab it by the horns.  Only we and determine our life's mission (job) and have the courage to conquer it.  As for spelling...my husband is a brilliant engineer and he can't spell, either!


I am an engineer with an MS, and spelling is one of my downfall. For what it is worth, formal education should be taken with a big grain of salt when someone steps out of their area of expertise. What we learn from life ranks higher in my book.


----------



## RadishRose

So far, did laundry, cleaned the kitchen, put a few things away. 

I really should vacuum, but I really don't feel like it.


----------



## J.B Books

Just got back from a funeral mass for a dear friend.
I am the executor, so I have all that to look forward to. (sigh)
I'm going for a walk.......


----------



## Pecos

RadishRose said:


> So far, did laundry, cleaned the kitchen, put a few things away.
> 
> I really should vacuum, but I really don't feel like it.


LOL, I know that feeling well.


----------



## Lakeland living

Spending some time online, Looking into the Great Reset..   Wind and snow up here today...so there it is....


----------



## Aneeda72

I watched the vote, it’s finished, next vote in a couple week.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I finished renewing my RN license (long story); I'm just so thrilled I finally got it done!!


----------



## Ruthanne

CinnamonSugar said:


> I finished renewing my RN license (long story); I'm just so thrilled I finally got it done!!


That's wonderful!  Now you don't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## jujube

Four hours in the dentist chair today.  That's definitely the last time I'm going to get several things done at once.  Too hard on the old bod.  I got so much novocaine that I was numb from the neck up, it felt.


----------



## Vida May

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know exactly why but I wasn't feeling like doing a thing today and then I did some laundry and it was sheets and mattress covers.  I felt I'd accomplished something at least...And I have a fresh bed to climb into tonight   ❣
> 
> Did you accomplish anything today?



I seriously need to do laundry but every day it seems something more important comes up.   Today it was a trip to the chiropractor. Then I had to take my car to a mechanic to get repairs.  

Perhaps a really important accomplishment is I found this forum.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Vida May said:


> *I seriously need to do laundry* but every day it seems something more important comes up.   Today it was a trip to the chiropractor. Then I had to take my car to a mechanic to get repairs.
> 
> Perhaps a really important accomplishment is I found this forum.


You're going to be revisiting the "stuffed" thread topic, to tell about stuffing the washing machine to capacity with all of the laundry stacking up! LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne

@Vida May  Welcome!  So glad you've joined!


----------



## peramangkelder

Vida May said:


> I seriously need to do laundry but every day it seems something more important comes up.   Today it was a trip to the chiropractor. Then I had to take my car to a mechanic to get repairs.
> 
> Perhaps a really important accomplishment is I found this forum.


Yaaay @Vida May good to have you here with us and a really big


----------



## Vida May

Ruthanne said:


> @Vida May  Welcome!  So glad you've joined!


I am responding to your message about making it through.  One way or another we get through.  There is no other choice.  Time does not stand still.  The trick is figuring out how to get the best possible outcome and sometimes that is not easy.


----------



## Vida May

peramangkelder said:


> Yaaay @Vida May good to have you here with us and a really big


----------



## hollydolly

I got the top freezer of the fridge freezer defrosted and cleared out of old 1/2 empty packets . It's the only freezer we have that's not frost free  ( although the fridge part is)...al packets neatly put back again...only took about 20 minutes to do in total, using the hair-dryer..


----------



## hollydolly

hi @Vida May , welcome to the forum... if you want to introduce yourself to everyone and let us know a little about you, we have an introduction thread here...

https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/introductions.15/


----------



## Vida May

hollydolly said:


> hi @Vida May , welcome to the forum... if you want to introduce yourself to everyone and let us know a little about you, we have an introduction thread here...
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/introductions.15/


It is done.  Now I am not sure if I am on death row or not.  The rule to not speak politics goes against my sense of life purpose and I explain that in my introduction.  

Hey, now that I am back in this thread, I am reminded I have to do laundry.  I think I will act on that now before I am too tired and put it off for another day.  I am sure you all will hold me accountable.


----------



## Ruthanne

jujube said:


> Four hours in the dentist chair today.  That's definitely the last time I'm going to get several things done at once.  Too hard on the old bod.  I got so much novocaine that I was numb from the neck up, it felt.


Oh you are so brave to have gone to the dentist for 4 hours!  I think if I go there I'll be there all day with all the dental work I need done!


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I got the top freezer of the fridge freezer defrosted and cleared out of old 1/2 empty packets . It's the only freezer we have that's not frost free  ( although the fridge part is)...al packets neatly put back again...only took about 20 minutes to do in total, using the hair-dryer..


To me it is a huge accomplishment to defrost one of those types of freezers... I used to hate doing that years ago and would always put it off until it was so frosted it was hard to get anything in or out of.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> To me it is a huge accomplishment to defrost one of those types of freezers... I used to hate doing that years ago and would always put it off until it was so frosted it was hard to get anything in or out of.


Oh I know what you mean, I could never allow it to build up like that , for that very reason .  fortunately it's the only one of the 3 that we have which are all frost free...


----------



## Aneeda72

Return a couple things to Amazon at Kohl's.  Then ordered another vest for Bella, hopefully this one will fit.    Enrolled in Bark Box for Bella.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

It's 12:46 a.m. ET so technically I did these things yesterday:
~Made my two salats (prayers) before sunrise.
~Disinfected some outer garments and masks.
~Listened to the interview tapes and wrote the second draft for the article I'm doing on my entertainer friend.
~Made liquid hand soap 
~Put some items away after creating space for them.
~Cleaned up the kitchen.
~Caught up on social networking.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Had fun taking my 8-yr-old granddaughter out shopping for clothes.  Would have taken pics but Grandma had her hands full of clothes on hangers and trying to keep up with a very excited little girl!  Successful expedition all around.  Now savoring a reviving cuppa and kicking back =)


----------



## Ruthanne

OneEyedDiva said:


> It's 12:46 a.m. ET so technically I did these things yesterday:
> ~Made my two salats (prayers) before sunrise.
> ~Disinfected some outer garments and masks.
> ~Listened to the interview tapes and wrote the second draft for the article I'm doing on my entertainer friend.
> ~Made liquid hand soap
> ~Put some items away after creating space for them.
> ~Cleaned up the kitchen.
> ~Caught up on social networking.


May I ask how you make liquid hand soap?


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Return a couple things to Amazon at Kohl's.  Then ordered another vest for Bella, hopefully this one will fit.    Enrolled in Bark Box for Bella.


Terrible service with Bark box, got billed four times, took forever to get it straightened out and forever to inscribe would not recommend it, I think it’s a rip off company.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Ruthanne said:


> May I ask how you make liquid hand soap?





Ruthanne said:


> May I ask how you make liquid hand soap?


I created a thread about it and tagged you.


----------



## Ruthanne

OneEyedDiva said:


> I created a thread about it and tagged you.


I didn't get an alert about it.  What forum is it in?


----------



## Pecos

I washed and folded all the dark clothes, started working on the taxes, took a nap, and rode my recumbent bike.

The mere act of assembling all of the various forms and "whatnot" for taxes is rather time consuming and frustrating.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't get an alert about it.  What forum is it in?


It's in General Discussions. https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ap-disinfectant-spray-out-of-necessity.56720/


Ruthanne said:


> I didn't get an alert about it.  What forum is it in?


----------



## Chet

I have a nearly 30 year old word processor which I can't get recycled because they won't take anything with a CRT in PA, so I finished taking it apart and will stick it in the trash a few pieces at a time till it's gone. It must weigh over 50 lbs. when whole.


----------



## Pinky

Aneeda72 said:


> Terrible service with Bark box, got billed four times, took forever to get it straightened out and forever to inscribe would not recommend it, I think it’s a rip off company.


Lately, the online service has been terrible and not working properly.
However, we've used it many times to order a box for daughter's corgi. They seem to like it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> Lately, the online service has been terrible and not working properly.
> However, we've used it many times to order a box for daughter's corgi. They seem to like it.


I had no problem with the box which by the way I have not received but my daughter who ordered the same day has received, I did have a problem with being billed for one box four times.  Supposedly they are removing three charges.  But would not remove the charge for the box that I have not received.


----------



## Pecos

Chet said:


> I have a nearly 30 year old word processor which I can't get recycled because they won't take anything with a CRT in PA, so I finished taking it apart and will stick it in the trash a few pieces at a time till it's gone. It must weigh over 50 lbs. when whole.


That high voltage connection at the CRT can hold a hefty static charge, so be cautious.

"Spoken as one who inadvertently found out the hard way when some idiot slipped up behind me in my shop and deliberately startled me while I had test probes in hand. A 3000 volt electrostatic charge is unlikely to kill a person, but it isn't fun either. I ran him out of the building."


----------



## J.B Books

Just got back from yet another funeral. This one was huge. Had to drive into the big city.

Gonna have a bourbon watch some TV and fall asleep.


----------



## MickaC

I baked muffins......usual morning chores.
Had to make twice as many potty trips, like yesterday........so cold none of my guys couldn't do both jobs in one outing.....back in for a bit, get warmed, the another try.......so that took extra time.

I had made a bench/storage piece, many, many years ago.
Don't know why i didn't take it when i moved to my house in town.
 Was collecting a whole lot of dust in my ex's basement.......he didn't want it......so got him to bring it over last night.
I made this piece, right from the wood base to the upholstering, and did the cushion on top......there's a lid on it so it has storage.

So, today i gave it a good cleaning.
The color on it doesn't match my furniture, so i'll make a cover for it to match better.

 I'm pretty proud of this piece.


----------



## debodun

Went to the post office to get my pension check and take it to the bank before the next blizzard sets in. The lobby is closed and they are only conducting transactions at the drive-thru. Three cars ahead of me and when I left there were 3 cars behind me. It was a wait, too. The car right in front of me must have taken 10 minutes - seems long time when the temp is 12F. Probably busy because it's the first of the month.


----------



## hollydolly

J.B Books said:


> Just got back from yet another funeral. This one was huge. Had to drive into the big city.
> 
> Gonna have a bourbon watch some TV and fall asleep.


I'm so sorry you've lost a friend, and had to attend their funeral, it's always so sad.. 

here in the uk we're not permitted big funerals... maximum of 30 attendees, including the family ...


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I baked muffins......usual morning chores.
> Had to make twice as many potty trips, like yesterday........so cold none of my guys couldn't do both jobs in one outing.....back in for a bit, get warmed, the another try.......so that took extra time.
> 
> I had made a bench/storage piece, many, many years ago.
> Don't know why i didn't take it when i moved to my house in town.
> Was collecting a whole lot of dust in my ex's basement.......he didn't want it......so got him to bring it over last night.
> I made this piece, right from the wood base to the upholstering, and did the cushion on top......there's a lid on it so it has storage.
> 
> So, today i gave it a good cleaning.
> The color on it doesn't match my furniture, so i'll make a cover for it to match better.
> 
> View attachment 146407 I'm pretty proud of this piece.


Oh that's beautiful...you're so talented. I'm a sucker for Ottomans... I have leather... but I would love to have that one of yours...


----------



## hollydolly

Today I had a day off ( it's 7.15 pm) ..... Hubs went back to work  after his long holiday since before Christmas ,... and I only washed up, and made his dinner..vegan sausages, mixed peppers, red onions, chilli gravy and new potatoes...  ( he's not home yet tho').... otherwise I just caught up  up with mails , forums, and paid some bills.. played about with my recent photos uploading them to files.. watched a bit of recorded  tv this afternoon, and snoozed on the sofa for an hour....bliss!!


----------



## J.B Books

hollydolly said:


> I'm so sorry you've lost a friend, and had to attend their funeral, it's always so sad..
> 
> here in the uk we're not permitted big funerals... maximum of 30 attendees, including the family ...


The city said you can have up 25% capacity.

The church has a capacity of 1200+

So that's 300 people. Every other pew was roped off.

However I think there were more than that.


----------



## Pecos

So far the only thing I have done outside of my normal chores is to locate and download a couple more tax forms.
I now have only one more to go for one of my wife's retirement accounts.


----------



## PamfromTx

Not yet!


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> Not yet!


----------



## Aneeda72

I vacuumed, am washing husband blanket, played a little of my computer game, trained Bella and everything else she needs, almost finished my walking, and binge watching STARZ as I only am doing the 3 month subscription.

Balanced my checkbook , paid my credit card.  And decided to have my husband return my oxygen thingy to home health cause I am sick of dealing with it.  The tube fills up with water and I either drown or have to take it off and drain it most of the day.  Tried of the hassle and it doesn’t make me feel less tired anyway.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> I vacuumed, am washing husband blanket, played a little of my computer game, trained Bella and everything else she needs, almost finished my walking, and binge watching STARZ as I only am doing the 3 month subscription.
> 
> Balanced my checkbook , paid my credit card.  And decided to have my husband return my oxygen thingy to home health cause I am sick of dealing with it.  The tube fills up with water and I either drown or have to take it off and drain it most of the day.  Tried of the hassle and it doesn’t make me feel less tired anyway.


Turns out we finally own the machine, lol, so sent him to get a shorter tube and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## JonDouglas

Fed the birds and critters in the woods out back, refurbished some really old photographs, including one posted in the photography thread, and made a fresh pot of French onion soup to go with the Beef Burgandy (leftovers) I made the other night.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Turns out we finally own the machine, lol, so sent him to get a shorter tube and see if that makes a difference.


Could not get some tubing for it that I needed cause it was creased and they have any of the tubing that goes from the machine to the, hmm, I will call it the intake, outgo humidifier.  So I taped it, then stuck a popsicle stick next to it, then taped it, so the bend (crease) was less.  This allows the oxygen to flow through better cause the tube was completely folded over.

I got a five foot cord, instead of the 15 foot, and it still fills with water , but much easier to hang and drain the water out of.  Apparently there is no way to keep the water, from the small humidifier, collecting in the tube.  But now I can simply drain it every day.

Also I don’t get all caught up at night in the long tube which is nice.  Got a new filter which I needed. At least I am getting more oxygen at night and should be less tired in the morning. We will see.


----------



## katlupe

I have been working on the photos in my computer all morning. I will go back and do more. Worked on my website for a little bit too. 

Cleaned Rabbit's cage. Had to go down to the storage area for more newspapers and pads before I could clean it. 

Working on removing my gel nails. My nail salon had a fire in their building so no telling when he will back up and running. So decided to take a break from them for awhile. 

Now getting started on making supper, chicken in the Nuwave oven and spaghetti squash in the Instant Pot.


----------



## J.B Books

I took two exams today to complete my CE credit requirements.
I am now able to keep my license for another two years.


----------



## Aneeda72

Grocery shopping.


----------



## debodun

Yeah - went grocery shopping after church. The store was PACKED! Then I remembered it was Super Bowl Sunday and with a snow storm on the way made it a double whammy.


----------



## Aneeda72

Took a pain pill and then went for a walk, trying to keep my steps done despite my back killing me.  Have an appointment for a shot in three weeks, but if I don’t get the vaccine Friday, then not getting the shot. Vaccine first, everything else has to wait.


----------



## hollydolly

Did nothing today...it's snowed so it's dangerous to go out and walk in it...

hubs has 4 days off work.. so we just chilled today..  Tomorrow we have to collect his car from the garage.. then Tuesday I have an appointment with my consultant, and he's not permitted to accompany me because of the C-19 restrictions.. ( private hospital not NHS)... but he's going to come anyway and just wait in the car. He keeps himself amused watching racing or something on his phone..

Wednesday if it doesn't snow, we're going to go and visit DD at her new house a 3.5 hour round trip at best if traffic is light . I've been there already she and I went to view it together, but by Wednesday she'll have been there a week, and got new things installed, Fridge freezer, washing machine, TV etc.. and hubs hasn't seen it yet, so we'll go then because he's back to work the following day..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Did nothing today...it's snowed so it's dangerous to go out and walk in it...
> 
> hubs has 4 days off work.. so we just chilled today..  Tomorrow we have to collect his car from the garage.. then Tuesday I have an appointment with my consultant, and he's not permitted to accompany me because of the C-19 restrictions.. ( private hospital not NHS)... but he's going to come anyway and just wait in the car. He keeps himself amused watching racing or something on his phone..
> 
> Wednesday if it doesn't snow, we're going to go and visit DD at her new house a 3.5 hour round trip at best if traffic is light . I've been there already she and I went to view it togther, but by Wednesday she'll have been there a week, and got new things installed, Fridge freezer, washing machine, TV etc.. ansd hubs hasn't seen it yet, so we'll go then because he's back to work the following day..


It is a gorgeous day here, be jealous .  53 degrees, mild wind, bright sunny day, and because we had a bit of snow a couple days ago, everything is clean and fresh.  The kind of day you dream about when, hmm, it is really snowing.

Course, we are in the middle of a drought, and everyone’s lawns will die this summer as there will be a water shortage, but, today, today, is perfect weather.

Wish you were here .


----------



## Jules

I’m counting on the stores being quiet on SB afternoon.  Even though I ordered the groceries online, I want to get some flowers for my friend.  If I arrive and it’s busy, I’ll leave.


----------



## Jules

It wasn’t too busy.  The flowers were half dead.  They hadn’t been watered.  Good grief.


----------



## MickaC

Accomplishments rated low on the scale today, just like yesterday.
Morning cleaning chores......Guys had to out 3 times more often to get their jobs done, -28 today......my poor wee girl, Shaalee, i carry her out, so it gives her a better chance to do her jobs, only 1 job per trip, so that makes 2 trips each time, x 6 times a day......Micki and Noah spend too much time when they go out eating snow, wasted time, go in to get warm, then out again for real business.
Trying to make my broken butt feel better.........i should check the internet, and see if i can buy a new butt........shipping might cost a fortune.
That's it for uselessness........<<<<<<< Wow........did you see that long word.......that must be an accomplishment.......<<<<<<another one.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Ever since the covid plague started I've been home bound in order to avoid contagion.  As usual, I don't accomplish much but did watch the Super Bowl (I have seen each of the   SB's played) and made a tasty chicken dinner roast.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> Accomplishments rated low on the scale today, just like yesterday.
> Morning cleaning chores......Guys had to out 3 times more often to get their jobs done, -28 today......my poor wee girl, Shaalee, i carry her out, so it gives her a better chance to do her jobs, only 1 job per trip, so that makes 2 trips each time, x 6 times a day......Micki and Noah spend too much time when they go out eating snow, wasted time, go in to get warm, then out again for real business.
> Trying to make my broken butt feel better.........i should check the internet, and see if i can buy a new butt........shipping might cost a fortune.
> That's it for uselessness........<<<<<<< Wow........did you see that long word.......that must be an accomplishment.......<<<<<<another one.


-28°C... brrr!

Stay safe, warm, and healthy, Micka.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Accomplishments rated low on the scale today, just like yesterday.
> Morning cleaning chores......Guys had to out 3 times more often to get their jobs done, -28 today......my poor wee girl, Shaalee, i carry her out, so it gives her a better chance to do her jobs, only 1 job per trip, so that makes 2 trips each time, x 6 times a day......Micki and Noah spend too much time when they go out eating snow, wasted time, go in to get warm, then out again for real business.
> Trying to make my broken butt feel better.........i should check the internet, and see if i can buy a new butt........shipping might cost a fortune.
> That's it for uselessness........<<<<<<< Wow........did you see that long word.......that must be an accomplishment.......<<<<<<another one.


Are you in an apartment or a house, I feel like know the answer but senior moment .  Upstairs apartment, I think?  You really should go see your doctor about your butt.  Is it feeling better at all?  Yup, I have to take Bella out too many times.  I just am not successful with more than one dog.


----------



## Aneeda72

oldiebutgoody said:


> Ever since the covid plague started I've been home bound in order to avoid contagion.  As usual, I don't accomplish much but did watch the Super Bowl (I have seen each of the   SB's played) and made a tasty chicken dinner roast.


You don’t go out at all?  I went out a little in the beginning, then a little bit more, and now I just go out when I need to as usual.  Just pop a mask on and a face shield, take wipes or hand sanitizer, and off you go.  The virus is going to be with us for a few more years.

Living in our own private bubbles just isn‘t going to work much longer.  I, personally, am going to die from a puppy bite.  She drew blood again this morning-stupid puppy.


----------



## hollydolly

Only Noon now, so apart from the usual morning chores, and opening snail mail, I haven't done anything.

It's snowing heavily here, had to drop hubs off to town to collect his car from the repair shop... but that's it for now...


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Are you in an apartment or a house, I feel like know the answer but senior moment .  Upstairs apartment, I think?  You really should go see your doctor about your butt.  Is it feeling better at all?  Yup, I have to take Bella out too many times.  I just am not successful with more than one dog.


I own house, couldn't live in a apartment with dogs.
I have terrace doors off the kitchen, so we out, onto the deck, and into the yard, very good set up........but i always go out with them so i know what they've done.
What i'm doing today.......might take a trip to the Sahara Desert........ - 36 right now.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> You don’t go out at all?  I went out a little in the beginning, then a little bit more, and now I just go out when I need to as usual.  Just pop a mask on and a face shield, take wipes or hand sanitizer, and off you go.  The virus is going to be with us for a few more years.
> 
> Living in our own private bubbles just isn‘t going to work much longer.  I, personally, am going to die from a puppy bite.  She drew blood again this morning-stupid puppy.


Bella.......BE NICE TO YOUR MOM !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I own house, couldn't live in a apartment with dogs.
> I have terrace doors off the kitchen, so we out, onto the deck, and into the yard, very good set up........but i always go out with them so i know what they've done.
> What i'm doing today.......might take a trip to the Sahara Desert........ - 36 right now.


DD has terrace ( patio doors) off her very large kitchen in her new house so it's very handy for the 3  dogs to get out and in the garden with ease.. and also not onto carpet when they come back in...


----------



## Lee

They say us ladies like to rearrange furniture. Not me. 

But I will spend the day rearranging my kitchen, do not like where the microwave is  and want to try to get more stuff off the counters and into cupboards and drawers. Time to purge maybe, do I really need 3 baking sheets, 3 muffin tins. And I need to find my cake tins, I know they are somewhere.


----------



## J.B Books

I have a ham in the oven now. My turn to deliver food to the elderly couple home from the hospital tomorrow.
I will slice the ham and fry up some pineapple slices with brown sugar and butter to arrange a nice platter.
They love ham so I will give them enough to make sandwiches for a few days too.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Aneeda72 said:


> You don’t go out at all?




Don't have a family and do not drive a car. Aside from grocery shopping or visits to the doctor/dentist, the only time I go out is to watch youth sports. Will have to put any such plans on hold until the plague is stopped ~ hopefully this will happen soon!


----------



## Aneeda72

oldiebutgoody said:


> Don't have a family and do not drive a car. Aside from grocery shopping or visits to the doctor/dentist, the only time I go out is to watch youth sports. Will have to put any such plans on hold until the plague is stopped ~ hopefully this will happen soon!


Because of my torn hip I don’t drive right now either and we went down to only one car since there is really no where to go.  The virus is not going to stop any time soon, if ever.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> I own house, couldn't live in a apartment with dogs.
> I have terrace doors off the kitchen, so we out, onto the deck, and into the yard, very good set up........but i always go out with them so i know what they've done.
> What i'm doing today.......might take a trip to the Sahara Desert........ - 36 right now.


Wow, way to cold for me.  It’s good you are in a house with three dogs.  I wish I could have two , does not ever work for me.  I just want a dog that will bite Bella back and teach her to STOP biting so darn hard.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Bella.......BE NICE TO YOUR MOM !!!!!!!!!!


I can see it better now that I am not bleeding like a pig.  I think she bit and her tooth got stuck and tore my hand further.  Not her fault, I suppose, so I did not kill her and I’ll take the duct tape off her mouth tomorrow.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Aneeda72 said:


> Because of my torn hip I don’t drive right now either and we went down to only one car since there is really no where to go.  The virus is not going to stop any time soon, if ever.




I watched the news this morning and a scientist said that the virus may not go away at all.  History does show that the tuberculosis vaccine was developed in the early 1920s and that the last NYC TB ward was closed in 1955.  But the health department continued to send agents to our schools right up until 1964 to check whether children were still being harmed by that dreaded disease. Let's hope we can at least return to some semblance of normality soon.


----------



## hollydolly

I've been unable to use the computer in my office room all afternoon... hubs has taken an air -brick out and is filling the space with fire-retardant  accoustic foam, because it's so chilly in there and noisy... so I'm downstairs  in front of the TV using my Ipad...


----------



## chic

I shoveled 6 - 8 inches of snow with my neighbors help and had a nice conversation. Then I drove to my mom's and took her grocery shopping. Then I made her lunch and we celebrated Valentine's day early cuz we're getting MORE snow tomorrow and I'm getting tired. Then I drove her home and shoveled some more and chopped some ice that was in my driveway when I got back. I'm tired and will probably take a nap this afternoon. Much needed.


----------



## J.B Books

Aneeda72 said:


> I can see it better now that I am not bleeding like a pig.  I think she bit and her tooth got stuck and tore my hand further.  Not her fault, I suppose, so I did not kill her and I’ll take the duct tape off her mouth tomorrow.


Every time I train a pup I will not tolerate a dog that bites me or nips me. I break that habit real quick.
Let's just say that every dog I had developed an understanding that it was not a good idea to bite me.
This comes in real handy if I ever have to reach in their mouth to remove something.
The last thing they want to do is bite me because they understand that it might actually be the last thing they do.


----------



## J.B Books

Aneeda,

Just to clarify. It's a training regimen that I really don't want to get into but I want to make it clear I don't hurt my dogs.
Simply put...
1. A dog is a pack animal.
2. They arrive in my house and are now part of a "new Pack".
3. They need to know that I am the "alpha wolf"
4. Never, ever mess with the Alpha wolf.


----------



## Aneeda72

J.B Books said:


> Aneeda,
> 
> Just to clarify. It's a training regimen that I really don't want to get into but I want to make it clear I don't hurt my dogs.
> Simply put...
> 1. A dog is a pack animal.
> 2. They arrive in my house and are now part of a "new Pack".
> 3. They need to know that I am the "alpha wolf"
> 4. Never, ever mess with the Alpha wolf.


I didn’t think you hurt them.  Bella simply does not understand, IMO, cause we don’t have another dog to bite back so she can learn.  But two dogs are three times as much work.


----------



## hollydolly

We drove  North to DD's new house, took 2 hours to get there in the snow this morning.. 1/2 way there the sun came out and then about 20 miles further on it started again , I could hardly see to drive...  by the time we got to her place the snow had stopped and the sun was out again..then just before we left it started falling heavy so we  decided to leave mid afternoon before it became much worse and I had to drive in the dark , snow & black ice on the busy motorway .. however it was mostly sunny on the way back, so we stopped off for some fuel  and did a little retail therapy in the superstore .., and got some clothing bargains ... so a good day despite the rotten weather


----------



## Aneeda72

Did laundry, did walking, worked with Bella, watching impeachment.


----------



## dobielvr

DBM


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Yikes, I can't believe you drove in that weather!  I'd be so scared.
> 
> Have you driven in weather like that before?


oh yes, many times.. in fact just the week before last when I first went to view the new house daughter is in, it was snowing really heavily then.  ... it's scary  especially so because in this country we don't have winter and summer tyres, so  our summer tyres are what we drive in the snow, and the traffic on our roads is extremely heavy ....but we're  used to it...


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> oh yes, many times.. in fact just the week before last when I first went to view the new house daughter is in, it was snowing really heavily then.  ... it's scary  especially so because in this country we don't have winter and summer tyres, so  our summer tyres are what we drive in the snow, and the traffic on our roads is extremely heavy ....but we're  used to it...


You're BRAVE!!


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> You're BRAVE!!


...lol...everybody tells me that....


----------



## Sliverfox

Made    dinner,, baked a small cake.
Took a short walk in the snow.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Made    dinner,, baked a small cake.
> Took a short walk in the snow.


what kind of cake? Flavor?  Box or from scratch?  I want to know


----------



## dobielvr

Did more today than I planned to.  lol

Cleaned the little bit of dishes in the sink, then I swept.  Boy, did I sweep!
I rec'vd an EIP card in the mail for my stimulus money.  Activated that.

Taking a break before I get started on my eggplant boats I'm making for dinner.
And scheduled an appt for a little massage on friday!


----------



## officerripley

Messed up by forgetting a hair appointment...I hate being old and forgetful, sigh.


----------



## Jules

Had an afternoon nap. The sun was shining on the bed and I couldn’t resist after several nights of little sleep.  It felt great having that sun warm me up.  Suppose this will screw up slumber tonight.  It was worth it and something I rarely do.  

For a couple of weeks I’ve been sorting through files and shredding old papers.  I wouldn’t want to leave this chore to my kids.  Still lots to do.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Baby sitting my granddaughters while their mom works her night ER nurse job.   I am readjusting to keeping up with a young child and my back is killing me... but it’s all worth it when my autistic 5 year old granddaughter voluntarily gives me a hug !


----------



## Pecos

I did my regular morning chores and then kept my standing weekly date with Sally Miele the vacuum. Sally has not gotten the least bit more attractive even after all this time together. I cannot complain about her work ethic as she is always ready to run around the entire house picking things up as she goes.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Can't honestly say that I recall doing anything constructive today. Or yesterday, the day before, or whatever ....


----------



## Dana

I got up early and made hubs favourite chocolate cake while he's off playing golf. It's now cool, so I'm off to make a vanilla buttercream frosting before he gets back. That's for our romantic dinner tomorrow for Valentine's Day


----------



## katlupe

I forced myself to walk out to the dumpster. It is snowing and the ramp was covered but I had to do it. I don't want to draw any type of pests to my apartment. It looked worse from the window than it actually was. Good to get out in the fresh air even if I was being snowed on.


----------



## Glowworm

Got my computer room cleared out with a little help from my girlfriends ready for the painter to come in tomorrow and start redecorating


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Got my computer room cleared out with a little help from my girlfriends ready for the painter to come in tomorrow and start redecorating


Your avatar looks like you have no legs ..is that correct ?... if so may I ask how you manage the decorating up high ?


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> Your avatar looks like you have no legs ..is that correct ?... if so may I ask how you manage the decorating up high ?


Yes holly that's correct, I have no legs. The painter's doing the decorating not me.


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Yes holly that's correct, I have no legs. The painter's doing the decorating not me.


Phew !!...I had visions of you trying to get up on ladders....


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> Phew !!...I had visions of you trying to get up on ladders....


Nope, anything higher than I can reach from my chair or from getting up on the kitchen worktop I leave to other people. That includes hanging curtains and changing light bulbs.


----------



## debodun

Went shopping and miraculously was able to obtain everything on my list even though it required going into 2 different stores. I did have to substitute low-fat for non-fat yogurt, though.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Went shopping and miraculously was able to obtain everything on my list even though it required going into 2 different stores. I did have to substitute low-fat for non-fat yogurt, though.


are you still having food shortages... ?


----------



## debodun

I see empty spaces on shelves, but today they didn't affect what I wanted to buy. They seem to have a glut on toilet tissue now. Remember what it was like 10 months ago? I just finished using a 16 roll pack I bought a year ago. Cleaning supplies and first aid items still seem to be scarce, but they weren't on my list, either.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Two perfect loaves of my Artisan Bread are cooling on my counter! The smell of home baked bread is intoxicating to me!


----------



## Lakeland living

Absolutely, moved some snow, went for a walk with the dog..lunch deck clearing. Sort out a battery charger now feet up.
Coming up, more snow...lol  this time off my truck, empty the box....lol wrong button again.....


----------



## jujube

Precious little...…  I'm still slogging away at settling my mother's estate.  Hopefully, we're about ready to round third base with home in sight, but I need to get yet *another* document.  There's a conference call on Friday, so maybe I can get the info I need then and I can get the money disbursed soon.


----------



## Pecos

jujube said:


> Precious little...…  I'm still slogging away at settling my mother's estate.  Hopefully, we're about ready to round third base with home in sight, but I need to get yet *another* document.  There's a conference call on Friday, so maybe I can get the info I need then and I can get the money disbursed soon.


You have my sympathy. When I settled my step-fathers estate it seemed to take forever. Closing accounts, settling bills, transferring property and court appearances. I was actually somewhat astonished when I was actually done.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

I was on a political chat box earlier today  and literally kicked the butt out of an opponent from a rather extremist viewpoint.  Others applauded my posts and he walked away like a scolded dog with his tail between his legs.


----------



## Pappy

Yes..took the wife to pick up her hearing aids. She got them through United Healthcare and she only paid $1250 for the pair. They are Bluetooth and adjustable on her iPhone.


----------



## debodun

Went to Job Lots and bought $75 of junk food I don't really need, then stopped at the mineral spring in Saratoga to get some refreshing mineral water believing it may help with the abdominal pain I've been having. According to this web page about it, someone else didn't like the taste. It may taste like sea water, but it's good for getting things moving internally.

https://www.saratoga.com/business/hathorn-spring-no-3-10252/

Picked up my finished income tax forms at my CPA's. Now catching my breath. More snow predicted staring tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Went to Job Lots and bought $75 of junk food I don't really need, then stopped at the mineral spring in Saratoga to get some refreshing mineral water believing it may help with the abdominal pain I've been having. According to this web page about it, someone else didn't like the taste. It may taste like sea water, but it's good for getting things moving internally.
> 
> https://www.saratoga.com/business/hathorn-spring-no-3-10252/
> 
> Picked up my finished income tax forms at my CPA's. Now catching my breath. More snow predicted staring tonight into tomorrow.


Quitting eating the junk food would probably help more than mineral water.  Just a suggestion .


----------



## debodun

I don't eat it all at once or in very large portions. What I got today will probably last until April. I also put some treats in the freezer to save for my birthday.


----------



## 65nspry

Not yet!


----------



## 65nspry

Well, I did get up.  I guess that's something


----------



## Happy Joe

Shoveled the driveway,
made lunch, ate lunch.
Reviewed the media for news... got depressed (who wouldn't?)
checked emails, found my chess table will arrive today or tomorrow, (made me happy/ cured my depression).

Enjoy!


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Years ago, I had a roommate, who had to "accomplish" something all the time. Somehow, I didn't have the need to climb Mount Everest everyday. To me, watching TV with a beer WAS DOING SOMETHING. And also breathing-hey, that's "multitasking". To some climbing mountains is "accomplishing something", but, sliding down mountains also works for me.


----------



## 65nspry

I felt so bad after reading everyone's posts here that I went outside and shoveled 8" of snow off of my sidewalk.  It's only about 20' long and only took me about 5 minutes. Does that count?


----------



## debodun

65nspry said:


> I felt so bad after reading everyone's posts here that I went outside and shoveled 8" of snow off of my sidewalk.  It's only about 20' long and only took me about 5 minutes. Does that count?


When you're done there, come over to my place.


----------



## 65nspry

debodun said:


> When you're done there, come over to my place.


I would, but I'm snowed in :-(


----------



## Ruthanne

jujube said:


> Precious little...…  I'm still slogging away at settling my mother's estate.  Hopefully, we're about ready to round third base with home in sight, but I need to get yet *another* document.  There's a conference call on Friday, so maybe I can get the info I need then and I can get the money disbursed soon.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Ruthanne

fuzzybuddy said:


> Years ago, I had a roommate, who had to "accomplish" something all the time. Somehow, I didn't have the need to climb Mount Everest everyday. To me, watching TV with a beer WAS DOING SOMETHING. And also breathing-hey, that's "multitasking". To some climbing mountains is "accomplishing something", but, sliding down mountains also works for me.


Definition of accomplish:
The verb _accomplish_ means “to carry out or finish an action—to complete what you set out to do.”


----------



## Ruthanne

65nspry said:


> I felt so bad after reading everyone's posts here that I went outside and shoveled 8" of snow off of my sidewalk.  It's only about 20' long and only took me about 5 minutes. Does that count?


Yes, it counts--everything someone does counts including taking a good nap!


----------



## Ruthanne

I accomplished getting out of bed today at a time that I find very reasonable.  I also took the dog out for a walk in all this snow.  Poor little girl got some ice in her paw pads and had a hard time walking so I helped her by removing the ice and then she could walk okay again.  I also ate a few meals and brushed the snow off my car and warmed it up so the new snow will slide off----hopefully!


----------



## Aneeda72

Ruthanne said:


> Definition of accomplish:
> The verb _accomplish_ means “to carry out or finish an action—to complete what you set out to do.”


Due to the medication I am on; I accomplished going to the bathroom several times.  Thanks be to God, the truckers, and the stores that there is plenty of TP .


----------



## Butterfly

Aneeda72 said:


> Quitting eating the junk food would probably help more than mineral water.  Just a suggestion .


Strongly agree!


----------



## JonDouglas

Fixed breakfast, got the garbage out and cleared the driveway of snow (thanks to the snowblower) in time for Max to deliver the bike (i.e., the "redhead" with whom we dance the forest roads) after it received its ready-for-spring maintenance (fluids, valves check and new adventure tires). 







Happy days are within sight now the redhead's back.


----------



## jujube

Made my (almost) daily trip out to get documents notarized.  Had a conference call with the lawyer this afternoon; all is rolling along.  The end is definitely in sight...…    I should be able to distribute the funds from the estate next week.  Hallelujah!


----------



## fmdog44

Drew water from my pool complex for my toilets but I can't use any to wash the dishes and cups and glasses and bowls and silverware stacked up everywhere. Water promised tomorrow. If it does not come on I'lI put up Roach Motel signs, daily rates of course.


----------



## mellowyellow

fmdog44 said:


> Drew water from my pool complex for my toilets but I can't use any to wash the dishes and cups and glasses and bowls and silverware stacked up everywhere. Water promised tomorrow. If it does not come on I'lI put up Roach Motel signs, daily rates of course.


We don't realize how important water is until it's gone, the mess in the kitchen won't matter for one more day, hope they keep their promise.


----------



## Ruthanne

Today I accomplished going to the bank--just didn't feel like going out before when the weather was frigid but now it's starting to thaw!  I also got my blood glucose back into the low 90s which is very good for someone with Diabetes Type 2.  Took the dog outside, too, and she liked it even though there is still a lot of snow on the ground--at least it is melting now, yay!


----------



## Ruthanne

Finally accomplished asking my neighbor to turn her #$%@@$ music down a little.  Told her it was blasting through my wall and I couldn't hear my tv.  I was nice about it and so was she...she turned it down a lot.  Also, got the doggie out for a 2  poop walk and I do believe she was happy about that.  Took a good nap this evening.


----------

